#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Общий форум >  > > >  >  >  За что вы девушки нирвану любите?

## Jambal Dorje

мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря
. 
Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"

И что вы думаете отвечает эта .......  (дура или святая). 

Предположим что эта святая дура русская, (чтобы не уходить далеко). Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. Но вот русскую женщину выросшую в россии не могу представить так легко расставшейся со всеми родственниками, особенно детьми.
нетрудно всю жизнь читать упорно мантры-тантры и полагать, что комуто в чемто помогаешь, но вот если завтра в поход по нирвану с билетом в один конец, то готовы ли ктонибудь из женщин ответить что готовы хоть завтра туда безвозвратно. И согласны ли мужья буддисток их отпустить с легким сердцем. Вот тут ктото писал, что у Дондуба жена буддистка.  Готов ли Дондуб завтра с легким сердцем проводить жену в последний путь в нирвану? Или только через свой труп, или только вместе и не иначе?

И вообще осознают ли женщины что влипли с буддизмом в историю с довольно неоднозначным концом, то есть чем интесивнее они занимаются практиками и чем ближе они к чистым землям, тем более интенсивно например могут у них рушиться привязанности, уходить мужья к более земным и нормальным дамам, отпадать дети от странных мам, испаряться собственность, например просто сгорая. А на фига все эти жертвы, девушки? В предчувствии  близкого конца в блаженной нирване девушки меньше следят за собой, потом их меньше отслеживают уже мужчины, потом они уже забывают что они женщины, но нирвана все не приходит, мужчины упорно уже мимо проходят, сорок, пятьдесят и пенсия подходит.

Или все не так? в российском дамском буддизме?

----------

Джигме (16.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Думаю отречение, как основа практики для людей обоих полов, потребуется задолго до нирваны  :Wink:

----------

Aion (15.11.2010), Ersh (15.11.2010), Joy (18.11.2010), Raudex (15.11.2010), Zom (15.11.2010), Йоланди (06.08.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2010)

----------


## Эники Беники

так буддизм для мужчин "вариант любимого дела"? а Будда приходит и говорит "молодец, деточка"? и в блаженную нирвану где билеты выдают?

----------

Zom (15.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (15.11.2010), Гойко (03.02.2011), Марица (19.11.2010), Надежда Аникина (16.11.2010), Федор Ф (16.11.2010)

----------


## лесник

> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря
> . 
> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"


Ну да, кто на рыбалку, кто на ретрит, один хрен-)

Предположим мужчина имеет детей, жену, хорошую работу и есть желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к нему Будда и говорит: "Молодец, пацан, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готов оставить жену, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы, день рождения Петровича в пятницу в бане с пивом и раками...?" А тут выходит жена из душа в полупрозрачном платье...

В чем разница между М и Ж? Буддизм - это с каждым может случиться, независимо от половых признаков.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.11.2010), Zom (15.11.2010), Йоланди (06.08.2012), Надежда Аникина (16.11.2010), Федор Ф (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ну да, кто на рыбалку, кто на ретрит, один хрен-)
> 
> Предположим мужчина имеет детей, жену, хорошую работу и есть желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к нему Будда и говорит: "Молодец, пацан, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готов оставить жену, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы, день рождения Петровича в пятницу в бане с пивом и раками...?" А тут выходит жена из душа в полупрозрачном платье...
> 
> В чем разница между М и Ж? Буддизм - это с каждым может случиться, независимо от половых признаков.


не согласен, мужчина, собравшись в поход и увидев жену в пеньюаре или без оного должен взять меч, сесть на лошадь и в поход, защищать родину, очаг, жену детей или сесть под дерево бодхи и уйти в нирвану вместе с окружением включая и свою семью,
 а жена должна остаться дома, воспитывать детей и беречь очаг, чтобы у мужа под деревом бодхи не болела душа что голодные дети вскоре будут просить милостыню под тем же деревом. Это вполне естественное и веками апробированное разделение ролей. Есть некоторые вариации у разных нац. групп но в общем то подобная био-психол-социальная структура постоянно воспроизводится у разных народов, поскольку во многом вытекает из био-психич структур мужчин и женщин. 

 поэтому мне все же не ясна мотивация девушек которые бросаются в буддизм как в омут, ну разве что девушек-бабушек после 45 как было принято раньше.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Назар Бай;369181]


> Уважаемый Jambal Dorje!
> 
> извините что вмешиваюсь но мне кажется Вы немножко не правы,как раз наоборот буддизм раскрывает больше пространства для деятельности и жизни,есть конечно неведение и прочие сюрпризы,но с чего Вы взяли что у восточных женщин все гладко?[


QUOTE]
я бы не сказал что ВСЕ гладко, но многие традиционные ролевые структуры все же до сих пор  в крови большинства женщин несмотря на западное влияние





> думаю Будда *по настоящему начал ценить жизнь* после того как овладел Марой,и соответственно живых и их жизни.


вот как вы это понимаете? Вернулся в свой гарем домой?
что значит по настоящему, почему начал,

----------


## Клим Самгин

Критерием отношения общества к буддизму можно рассматривать монашество.
Много ли монахов славянских кровей в Сангхе?
Единицы.
На таком вот небогатом выборе абсолютно бессмыслено ставить такие вопросы.
Проблема не стоит обсуждения.
Люди в основном занимаются мирской формой буддизма.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.11.2010), лесник (15.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Думаю отречение, как основа практики для людей обоих полов, потребуется задолго до нирваны


ну как известно, проповедь тантры началась с того что царь Индрабодхи просил Шакьямуни проповедовать ему метод, который бы не требовал отречения. Вот так без отречения царь Индрабодхи и практиковал Гухйасамаджа тантру и вошел в нирвану вместе со всем своим окружением, то есть и с женами, наложницами и пр.
но речь то у меня выше  шла не об отречении даже на всю оставшуюся жизнь,  а об уходе сразу, здесь и сейчас.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Критерием отношения общества к буддизму можно рассматривать монашество.
> Много ли монахов славянских кровей в Сангхе?
> Единицы.
> На таком вот небогатом выборе абсолютно бессмыслено ставить такие вопросы.
> Проблема не стоит обсуждения.
> Люди в основном занимаются мирской формой буддизма.


не так все просто. Монашество переходит в несколько редуцированную форму, то есть в мирской жизни, в том числе и семейной, пытаются внедрить некоторые моменты из монашеских требований и   нельзя сказать что это невозможно. Это гораздо труднее может оказаться исполнять, но на фоне предоления  больших трудностей может оказаться более качественный результат. Так что для монашества совсем не обязательно уходить из дома и тем более уезжать в дальние страны.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> ну как известно, проповедь тантры началась с того что царь Индрабодхи просил Шакьямуни проповедовать ему метод, который бы не требовал отречения. Вот так без отречения царь Индрабодхи и практиковал Гухйасамаджа тантру и вошел в нирвану вместе со всем своим окружением, то есть и с женами, наложницами и пр.


Про тантру промолчу, а то забанят  :Smilie: 




> но речь то у меня выше  шла не об отречении даже на всю оставшуюся жизнь,  а об уходе сразу, здесь и сейчас.


Про уход, как сказали выше, какой-то отвлеченный разговор получается. Много ли Вы лично знаете людей, реализовавших нирвану?




> не так все просто. Монашество переходит в несколько редуцированную форму, то есть в мирской жизни, в том числе и семейной, пытаются внедрить некоторые моменты из монашеских требований и   нельзя сказать что это невозможно. Это гораздо труднее может оказаться исполнять, но на фоне предоления  больших трудностей может оказаться более качественный результат. Так что для монашества совсем не обязательно уходить из дома и тем более уезжать в дальние страны.


А вот это - типично западный подход, противоречащей учению Будды, и способствующий вырождению Дхармы.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Вульф мне все время напоминат того монаха из дзенской притчи, о котором его товарищ перенесший девушку через ручей сказал:"а, ты все еще там"

в данном случае это попытка все время скопировать в точности то что было в старые, добрые времена. обычно это признак молодости, когда юноша жаждет чего то необыкновенного но в точности копирует все старое поскольку не имеет своего опыта и посему набор вариантов у него невелик. Так и отношение Вульфа к монашеству как к чемуто исконному и посконно буддийскому.

Ничего подобного,  как раз редуцирование монашества это признак не западных упаднических влияний а возвращение от выхолащивающего(ограничивающего) действия на сознание монашества к традиции махасиддхов жития в миру и согласия с миром, как с внешним мандалом и включение его в созерцание, что исключается как правило в монашеских формах, особенно тхеравадинских.

только через так нелюбимую Вульфом практику тантры когданибудь в россии созреют условия для монашества (наверное буддистов должно быть также много как стай бродячих собак в москве, но поскльку собак отстреливают  :Cry: то и шансы на монашество тают :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): )

но вообще для россии более вероятен другой путь - это путь соорганизациии внутри общины одного учителя и выделение денег на некие одиночные созерцания для члена этой сангхи с последующей отработкой или за счет многих предшествующих взносов. Не уверен что даже в такой большой общине как ОННР такое практикуется. Вообще конечно много деревьев в общине не составляют леса, а некий ботанический сад, где каждый практически сам по себе, а садовник приезжает раз в году в отпуск в свой сад и не понимает что же там и где растет..

----------

Спокойный (16.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Не стоит забывать, что у существ даже сильно приблизившихся к вхождению в поток, все еще проявляется бхава (как женская, так и мужская), которая ввергает их в рождение женщиной или мужчиной. Но их ум еще не объединен и поэтому вполне могут присутствовать совершенно противоположные взгляды и устремления. Иногда берут верх одни, иногда другие. 

Дети и родные - не яйца, на которых нужно непрерывно сидеть. Проходит время и все может быть оставлено без какого-то особого попечения, сверх естественно-достигнутой равностной заботы и щедрости обо всех живых существах без различения на своих и чужих.

Женская бхава может считаться более ввергающей в сансару, чем мужская, но отвергнуть на пути обретения правильных взглядов необходимо обе в равной мере.

----------

Joy (18.11.2010), Марина В (15.11.2010), Надежда Аникина (16.11.2010), Федор Ф (16.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Ничего подобного,  как раз редуцирование монашества это признак не западных упаднических влияний а возвращение от выхолащивающего(ограничивающего) действия на сознание монашества к традиции махасиддхов жития в миру и согласия с миром, как с внешним мандалом и включение его в созерцание, что исключается как правило в монашеских формах, особенно тхеравадинских.


Сангха - это одна из трех Драгоценностей, в которой принимается буддийское прибежище. Если исчезнет монашеская община - исчезнет буддизм.




> но вообще для россии более вероятен другой путь - это путь соорганизациии внутри общины одного учителя и выделение денег на некие одиночные созерцания для члена этой сангхи с последующей отработкой или за счет многих предшествующих взносов. Не уверен что даже в такой большой общине как ОННР такое практикуется. Вообще конечно много деревьев в общине не составляют леса, а некий ботанический сад, где каждый практически сам по себе, а садовник приезжает раз в году в отпуск в свой сад и не понимает что же там и где растет..


Непонятно, зачем деньги для созерцания?  :EEK!:

----------

Edwardb (28.12.2011), Марина В (15.11.2010), Надежда Аникина (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> . 
> Предположим что эта святая дура русская, (чтобы не уходить далеко). Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. Но вот русскую женщину выросшую в россии не могу представить так легко расставшейся со всеми родственниками, особенно детьми.
> нетрудно всю жизнь читать упорно мантры-тантры и полагать, что комуто в чемто помогаешь, но вот если завтра в поход по нирвану с билетом в один конец, то готовы ли ктонибудь из женщин ответить что готовы хоть завтра туда безвозвратно. И согласны ли мужья буддисток их отпустить с легким сердцем.  
> 
> И вообще осознают ли женщины что влипли с буддизмом в историю с довольно неоднозначным концом, то есть чем интесивнее они занимаются практиками и чем ближе они к чистым землям, тем более интенсивно например могут у них рушиться привязанности, уходить мужья к более земным и нормальным дамам, отпадать дети от странных мам, испаряться собственность, например просто сгорая. А на фига все эти жертвы, девушки? В предчувствии  близкого конца в блаженной нирване девушки меньше следят за собой, потом их меньше отслеживают уже мужчины, потом они уже забывают что они женщины, но нирвана все не приходит, мужчины упорно уже мимо проходят, сорок, пятьдесят и пенсия подходит.
> 
> Или все не так? в российском дамском буддизме?


Я чуть не упала со стула, после Ваших рассуждений о нирване :Smilie:  Особенно про уход в нирвану. Такое впечатление, что это как уйти на фронт :Smilie: 

Миленький, эта традиция "сама по себе", вероятно, до добра не доводит. Скажите, а нирвана - это ЧТО? и, главное, ГДЕ? :Smilie: "

А УХОД из тела, вообще-то в случае любой смерти нам, существам самсары, обеспечен одинаковый. В виде самой обыкновенной смерти. А в нирвану чтоб уйти, умирать вовсе необязательно.




> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря


Это вариант для меня любимого дела, ГЛАВНОГО  в моей жизни, к которому я иду с решимостью и пониманием, достойным любого мужчины, чтобы достигнуть нужного РЕЗУЛЬТАТА и прожить жизнь не зря. При этом совершенно необязательно оставлять семью, детей и так далее. Потому что трансформировать восприятие можно не отходя от плиты.

Самое смешное, что остальные участники так серьезно отвечать забегали. Хорошо что женчины еще домашними делами занимаются, как набегут, будет опять холивар. Про женщин и мужчин. Это полный атас. ТОВАРИЩИ, ВЫ ЧТО?????!!!! :EEK!:  Срочно учить матчасть о нирване. МОДЕРАТОР, МОДЕРАТОР!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.11.2010), Sergio (16.11.2010), Федор Ф (16.11.2010)

----------


## Inbongo

Когда придет время уходить, если живое существо достигнет уровня, когда оно может реализовать радужное тело, думаете, что оно в это время еще будет рассуждать категориями "яхт и шубеек"? 

А если вне учения, что, человек сможет накопленное забрать с собой? И при чем тут пол. Цепляние за сансару присуще всем, внезависимости от гендерной принадлежности.

----------

Марина В (15.11.2010), Эники Беники (15.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> но речь то у меня выше  шла не об отречении даже на всю оставшуюся жизнь,  а об уходе сразу, здесь и сейчас.


Сделайте милость, УЙДИТЕ НЕМЕДЛЕННО В НИРВАНУ лучше, ЗДЕСЬ И СЕЙЧАС. Подальше от следующих рассуждений. Я уже и так слезы и сопли полчаса вытираю от смеха. Но спасибо, что дали как следует проснуться.Мальшник, Вы где буддизму училися? :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (22.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Сделайте милость, УЙДИТЕ НЕМЕДЛЕННО В НИРВАНУ лучше, ЗДЕСЬ И СЕЙЧАС. Подальше от следующих рассуждений. Я уже и так слезы и сопли полчаса вытираю от смеха. Но спасибо, что дали как следует проснуться.Мальшник, Вы где буддизму училися?


 Пема, опять мальчик??? :Embarrassment:  :Cry:  :Kiss: 

 Как обычно мальчик, далеко не мальчик.
 Тенденция однако!!!!!

----------


## куру хунг

> Сангха - это одна из трех Драгоценностей, в которой принимается буддийское прибежище. Если исчезнет монашеская община - исчезнет буддизм.


 Леонид, а что, в свете твоих заверений, что де немало тобою книг прочитано по тантре, ни разу не читал , про несколько уровней Прибежища? :Confused:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Может, тогда, наконец, мальчик станет МУЖЧИНОЙ - в смысле отношения к женщине и к любому существу? :Smilie:  Перефразируя его первый пост, можно вместо мужчин-женщин делить на молодых и старых "Зачем вы, старые, нирвану любите?"- какая разница? А то вот можно еще по национальному признаку или по цвету кожи. Такая же дискириминация и отсутствие понимания равностности.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Леонид, а что, в свете твоих заверений, что де немало тобою книг прочитано по тантре, ни разу не читал , про несколько уровней Прибежища?


Если прежде чем приступить к практике тантры, буддийское прибежище в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе, практиком не принималось, но принималось сразу тантрическое прибежище в Гуру, Дэва и Дакини, то для такого практика, наверное буддийская монашеская община не несет такой ценности, как для практиков махаяны или тхеравады, зато аналогичную ценность имеют дакини. Соответственно, для существования и сохранения буддизма махаяны либо тхеравады, необходимым условием является существование полноценной монашеской сангхи, для существования и сохранения тантры же, необходимым условием является существование определенного количества дакини.

----------


## Pavel

> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание...


И тут вырастает один ребенок и уезжает в Штаты, другой еще не вырос и не окреп, а уже начал колоться по подъездам, бросается на нее с ножом, требуя пару сотен на очередную лозу, муж вообще себе молодую нашел секретаршу и домой стал приходить через раз, собака болеет, а ей за лекарством даже сбегать некому не то, чтобы к ветеринару отвезти, мать умерла и вместе с ней последняя опора на любящее женщину сердце.... И льет эта женщина слезы, и рвет на себе волосы в очередной истерике ревности к мужу.... Но приходит Будда и говорит...

И если эта женщина еще не оглохла окончательно от своего истошного каждодневного крика, то слышит она Его и думает, а кто еще может мне помочь хоть советом, хоть делом, кто еще знает, как выбраться из этого кромешного ада повседневных страданий и унижений, утрат и несбыточных мечтаний...

Вообще-то, среди активных религиозных прихожан традиционно больше женщин. Не знаю, как насчет буддизма, но думаю, что должно быть точно так же. А мужикам их успешность часто не позволяет отвлечься от "гонки вооружений", т.е. наращивания потенциала этой самой успешности...

----------

Keiko (20.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.11.2010), Анна Пирогова (19.11.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (15.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Готов ли Дондуб завтра с легким сердцем проводить жену в последний путь в нирвану?


Зачот!

----------


## PampKin Head

> Готов ли Дондуб завтра с легким сердцем проводить жену в последний путь в нирвану?


Не совсем понятно... Такое впечатление, что разговор происходит рядом с печью нацистского концлагеря "Бухенвальд"...

----------

Yeshe_Damo (16.11.2010), Такович (15.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

в жизнеописаниях есть продолжение: 
возносится на небо, открывает полу халата  и нужно говорить: "Ну что стоишь? давай сюда, двигай" и еще сотня - и даже сотни тыщ людей и животных поднимаются вслед стаей...

обычное дело и что драматизировать?

У ЖЕНЩИН ТО ЕСТЬ ХАЛАТ... А МУЖИКИ В БАННЫХ ХАЛАТАХ,  в штанах - неудобно...

----------


## Jambal Dorje

ну вот приведу один пример, както один молодой лама попросил Бакулу ринпоче взять его в ученики с собой. Через некоторое время этот молодой лама умер и интерпретировали это так что Бакула ринпоче взял его душу и переселил в другое тело в Индии. История достаточно стандартная для Тибета и великих йогов. Это конечно не конечная нирвана, но кто готов на подобную просьбу и соответственно оставление всего в этой жизни?
Ну хотя бы девушка Пема Долкар, вы готовы на подобный шаг. Хорошо хаха хихи у плиты с мужем и детьми до конца жизни а если здесь и сейчас и туда?
неужто готовы оставить весь свой ухоженный дом или бодх мысль привяжет к детям, мужу, дому с погребком.........

----------


## лесник

> Хорошо хаха хихи у плиты с мужем и детьми до конца жизни а если здесь и сейчас и туда?


Когда человек внутренне готов туда, тогда такие вопросы бессмысленны. А если не готов, то и нет смысла говорит об этом. Будда оставил новорожденного ребенка, жену и царство без особых сожалений, потому что не мог иначе, был готов.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (16.11.2010), Джек (15.11.2010), Леонид Ш (15.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Сангха - это одна из трех Драгоценностей, в которой принимается буддийское прибежище. Если исчезнет монашеская община - исчезнет буддизм.


есть разные взгляды на содержание трех драгоценностей, взгляните "учения дакини" http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....173#post369173, где ясно изложены Падмасамбхавой разные способы принятия прибежища (внешний,нутренний, тайный).

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не совсем понятно... Такое впечатление, что разговор происходит рядом с печью нацистского концлагеря "Бухенвальд"...


да то, что случалось с Наропой в момент ученичества у Тилопы не менее экстремально, см.http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16396
вы бы отпустили свою жену к Тилопе, если бы она спросила вашего совета?
я бы скорее не отпустил и пошел сам
не знаю как отвечает Дондуб на мой вопрос и др мужья, но я бы не стал теперь насиловать жену на предмет занятия тем,  чем занимается и муж.  Слишком много возникает сразу проблем и жена уже не совсем и жена и т.д. Если спокойными идамами еще и можно заниматься мужу и жене в семье, то два Ямандаги в одной семье как правило не живут.

----------


## Аньезка

> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря
> 
> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин.


Не всегда люди подбирают себе духовные практики, исходя из собственных пожеланий. Иногда Путь находит себя и тебе с него уже не сойти, даже если тебя не устраивают многие моменты. Например, меня не устраивает момент с мясом на пуджах и Буддой-мясоедом, но я не могу из-за этого взять и уйти в кришнаиты, потому что у меня есть конкретная связь с определенным учением и учителями. От Истины то не уйти, сколько глазки ладошками не закрывай.

----------

Jambal Dorje (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А УХОД из тела, вообще-то в случае любой смерти нам, существам самсары, обеспечен одинаковый. В виде самой обыкновенной смерти. А в нирвану чтоб уйти, умирать вовсе необязательно.
> 
> 
> 
> Это вариант для меня любимого дела, ГЛАВНОГО  в моей жизни, к которому я иду с решимостью и пониманием, достойным любого мужчины, чтобы достигнуть нужного РЕЗУЛЬТАТА и прожить жизнь не зря. При этом совершенно необязательно оставлять семью, детей и так далее. Потому что трансформировать восприятие можно не отходя от плиты.
> 
> ![/COLOR]


Пема вам привели случай гипотетический, вы подменяете его на семейно-бытовой. Это не по существу

----------


## Naruikazuchi

> "Нирвана - пожиратель девушек." 
> 
> (Неизвестный художник)


это Борис Вальехо рисовал.

а тема, конечно, подана очень смешно.
хоть и говорят о привязанности к материнству как единственной сильной завесе, имеющейся, вроде как, по умолчанию у женщин и отсутствующей, соответственно, у мужчин.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не всегда люди подбирают себе духовные практики, исходя из собственных пожеланий. Иногда Путь находит себя и тебе с него уже не сойти, даже если тебя не устраивают многие моменты. Например, меня не устраивает момент с мясом на пуджах и Буддой-мясоедом,.


этот момент у многих возникает с мясом и вином, но как правило все эти субстанции очищены и освящены (в тему "энергия в вещах") и их предлагают как *чистые* всем существам от будд до самых низших, поэтому не логично отказываться от них как от *нечистых*. В ином случае получается что участник цога или ганапуджи не верит в совершенные действия

----------


## Catalina

Уважаемый Jambal Dorje! Ну  а какие альтернативы Вы предлагаете? Вот есть молодая женщина, и всем хороша и все у неё есть, и вдруг - раз! Неожиданно встречается с учением - допустим, видит статую или изображение случайно, слезы на глазах,  чувство преданности и того, что наконец, оказалась дома. Дальше-больше - встречается эта женщина с учителем (тоже неожиданно) и получает от него конкретные практики и наставления. Теперь связи с учением ещё сильнее. Конечно, мужа, работу никто не отменяет. Но и учителя тоже, и преданность учению. Как быть? Вы верно задаете вопросы, часто женщины в буддизме перестают за собой следить и в итоге мало чем отличаются от аналогичных случаев в православии, когда бледные печальные женщины неопределенного возраста  стоят в платках на службах. Есть такое дело, я наблюдала неоднократно... Но если ты в принципе по жизни умница-красавица, то можно поддерживать в порядке все сферы жизни, в т.ч. внешний вид, дом, работу и т.д. - развивая  таким образом осознавание, концентрацию, бодхичитту. Какая здесь разница - кто ты и где ты? В Тибете много историй о тайных йогинах. Что мешает такой женщине был тоже своего рода тайным йогином в известной степени? Это даже ещё более высокий уровень осознавания, потому как намного труднее быть достойным практиком, сохраняя социальность. Но трудно, конечно. И примеров реализованных практиков среди женщин очень мало, по сравнению с мужчинами. Я для себя выбрала  путь сохранения прежде всего воззрения (ну и медитации, конечно), но без афиширования и прилагаю усилия к сохранению социальности и внешнего вида, чтобы в мышь белую не превратиться. Выход какой - все бросить что ли? Ты уже как змея в бамбуковой трубке - или вверх, или вниз. А говорить о том, кому легче/тяжелее - мужчинам или женщинам - бессмысленно, женский/мужской принцип существуют и будут существовать. У мужчин тоже полно отвлечений и к совершению тяжелых кармических поступков (убийство и т.д.) они склонны больше.

----------

Дордже (15.11.2010), Майя П (15.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря
> . 
> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"
> 
> И что вы думаете отвечает эта .......  (дура или святая). 
> 
> Предположим что эта святая дура русская, (чтобы не уходить далеко). Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. Но вот русскую женщину выросшую в россии не могу представить так легко расставшейся со всеми родственниками, особенно детьми.
> нетрудно всю жизнь читать упорно мантры-тантры и полагать, что комуто в чемто помогаешь, но вот если завтра в поход по нирвану с билетом в один конец, то готовы ли ктонибудь из женщин ответить что готовы хоть завтра туда безвозвратно. И согласны ли мужья буддисток их отпустить с легким сердцем. Вот тут ктото писал, что у Дондуба жена буддистка.  Готов ли Дондуб завтра с легким сердцем проводить жену в последний путь в нирвану? Или только через свой труп, или только вместе и не иначе?
> 
> ...


Хороши гипотезы :Smilie:  По-видимому, человеку в жизни просто нечем заняться, вот с утречка встает, всю ночь подумавши, метаясь в кровать от бессонницы, и выдвигает под утро в инете подобное полотенце.  А, может, читает много народных сказок.

Я вообще каждый день боюсь из семьи уйти, только вот считаю нужным дочку дорастить еще немного. Но посколько точно знаю, что мне пока еще рано в нирвану, то куда бы я не ушла бы, меня будет ждать примерно то же самое. Когда точно в принципе почувствую, что мне надо туда-то и туда-то, то я туда уйду. А сейчас мое место там, где я есть. Тоесть там, где у меня есть ВСЕ УСЛОВИЯ ДЛЯ ПРАКТИКИ БУДДИЗМА.

А муж меня поймет, ежели что. Он меня любит и считает, что раз мне так будет лучше, то он меня отпустит. Так что я в принципе готова уйти в любой момент, завещание есть, все по всем распределено. А свое тело я вообще стараюсь вспринимать, как ВРЕМЕННУЮ ФОРМУ, которая возникла в силу кармы и аффектов. Мне только важно, что оно ЧЕЛОВЕЧЕСКОЕ. Тоесть, я способна осознавать и менять мысли и поступки.

Если у человека в принципе есть хотя бы небольшое понимание об отречении и памятование о смерти, то он особо не привязывается к внешнему. Это касается и женщин, и мужчин. Гораздо труднее ОСТАТЬСЯ И ПРЕБЫВАТЬ :Smilie:

----------

Майя П (15.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

мужское - это только метод для достижения ...
мудрость - это женское ....
а впрочем, если есть разделение... то о какой нирване может идти речь?

----------


## куру хунг

> мужское - это только метод для достижения ...
> мудрость - это женское ....
> а впрочем, если есть разделение... то о какой нирване может идти речь?


 Кто эт вам такое сказал???? :EEK!:  :Mad:  :Wink:

----------


## Уэф

может быть что то "материнское"? )
мать, лучше любого мужика знает что такое жертва! 
материнские инстинкты (наверное можно выразиться лучше) - мощное оружие!

кстати, боль - женщины переносят лучше чем мужчины! )))

а вообще мне кажется тут вопрос о понимании женской природы как таковой. нет?
это очень интересная тема! )))

----------


## Майя П

> может быть что то "материнское"? )
> мать, лучше любого мужика знает что такое жертва! 
> материнские инстинкты (наверное можно выразиться лучше) - мощное оружие!
> 
> кстати, боль - женщины переносят лучше чем мужчины! )))
> 
> а вообще мне кажется тут вопрос о понимании женской природы как таковой. нет?
> это очень интересная тема! )))


эта тема больше фрейдовская про травмы.... и комплексы.... одинннннноких мужчин...
и теперь к буддизму пытаются пристегнуть... 
Хотя Учителя предупреждает, в частности Еши Лодой римпоче.. что рассмотрение буддизма под углом сексуальности - есть большое нарушение.. и самайи потом восстанавливать надо...

 и что боль у женщин другая? просто терпеливее и не истерят.... и в обморок гораздо реже падают... это уж точно

----------


## ullu

Да вообще в буддизме все не так, не обязательно в российском  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
Ну вы блин вообще даете  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Точно, точно.... Вышеприведённую версию могут использовать для сочинения новой феминистической версии, как появилось учение о 4 БИ.


Собственно говоря эта феминистическая версия была изложена еще в 18 веке в России после того как на востоке какие-то мудрецы русскому писателю совершили какой-то ритуал, но сказали что прославиться-то он прославится, но голову ему все же оторвут (это кстати, или не кстати, не вы были Куру Хунг в прошлом рождении?, здесь и сейчас, конечно, нравы не такие, но забанить могут). Эта версия была изложена Грибоедовым в "Горе от ума". Герой увидел тщету мирскую московских тусовок и понял (1БИ). Вспомнил, как развивалась его страсть к изменнице Софочке и понял как развивается привязнность (2БИ), Но потом протрезвел и понял, что так же можно раскрутить все обратно (3БИ). А далее уже пошла 4я про метод: "Карету, мне карету" и сел в какую-то карету(яну), то маха то ли мини. С детства я знал эту версию, поскольку учился в школе им. Грибоедова (шутки о том, что я и есть Грибоедов неуместны :Stick Out Tongue: , но если и так, то одного раза достаточно). 

Потом осталось экстраполировать эту частную ситуацию (перед уходом из дома) на все женское человечество, а потом уж и на мужское для полноты картины маслом. 

Так что значение женщин для буддизма нашей кальпы неоценимо. Правда сам Шакйамуни как то не любил смотреть лишний раз на свой источник вдохновения и только Ананде трудно было отказать, когда он упорно просил принять дам в сангху. Увы и там была семейственность.

Правда, странная все же вещь, среди тысячи и одного будды ни одной женщины. Тут уж не от Шакйамуни все зависело. Почему такая дискриминация?  :Big Grin: Почему молчат феминистки? :Big Grin: 

но это как бы детали. Гораздо более серьезный вопрос: насколько серьезно относятся совр учителя к женщинам? Только ли факт присутствия на оплаченном ретрите заставляет их проповедовать всем одинаково или они верят, что возможности у м. и ж. полностью  одинаковы? Одна Еше Цогьял, она же Мажиг Лабдрон, она же..., она же...

Но особенно других женщин не замечается в традициях передачи.Что это? Временные трудности или констатация реального положения дел?

----------

куру хунг (15.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Да нифига не молчат.

 Несколько лет назад, австралийские ученицы Чогьяла Намкая Норбу, таки и допекли. Возмущались де, не могём мы мол преображаться в мужких йидамов, подавай нам женских. Римпоче объяснял, объяснял, а потом махнул рукой, пока мол не разберётесь сосвоим феминистическими тараканами-не приеду к вам.
 Лет вроде как 5, не ездил на Зелёный материк.
 Но в позапрошлом году провёл таки ретрит. Вроде как -одумались, иль самые отмороженные ушли.

 Ещё помнится Берхин тут писал, что какая то французская буддистка-феминистка(имя Ева, фамилия не помню), перевела какую то книгу, где доказывала, что Самантабхадра, был-женщиной. :EEK!: 

 Так, что борьба идёт. :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Да нифига не молчат.
> 
>   Ещё помнится Берхин тут писал, что какая то французская буддистка-феминистка(имя Ева, фамилия не помню), перевела какую то книгу, где доказывала, что Самантабхадра, был-женщиной.
> 
>  Так, что борьба идёт.


не исключено что женщины физиологи найдут разные гениталии на двух полушариях у м. и ж..

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Эта версия была изложена Грибоедовым в "Горе от ума". Герой увидел тщету мирскую московских тусовок и понял (1БИ). Вспомнил, как развивалась его страсть к изменнице Софочке и понял как развивается привязнность (2БИ), Но потом протрезвел и понял, что так же можно раскрутить все обратно (3БИ). А далее уже пошла 4я про метод: "Карету, мне карету" и сел в какую-то карету(яну), то маха то ли мини.


А ещё была хорошая книжка про Обломова, это практик был крутой, целые дни проводил в дхъяне, мир для него был как сон, и он понял Штольца и вдову Пшеницыну как проекцию своего ума.

----------

Pema Sonam (15.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (16.11.2010), Джек (15.11.2010), Леонид Ш (15.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (15.11.2010), ТобаВэй (15.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> но это как бы детали. Гораздо более серьезный вопрос: насколько серьезно относятся совр учителя к женщинам? Только ли факт присутствия на оплаченном ретрите заставляет их проповедовать всем одинаково или они верят, что возможности у м. и ж. полностью  одинаковы? Одна Еше Цогьял, она же Мажиг Лабдрон, она же..., она же...
> 
> Но особенно других женщин не замечается в традициях передачи.Что это? Временные трудности или констатация реального положения дел?


Не знаю насчет остальных учителей, но ННР то учения от женщины получал. Я имею в виду Аю Кхандро.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Правда, странная все же вещь, среди тысячи и одного будды ни одной женщины. Тут уж не от Шакйамуни все зависело. Почему такая дискриминация? Почему молчат феминистки?


А Арья Тара кто?




> но это как бы детали. Гораздо более серьезный вопрос: насколько серьезно относятся совр учителя к женщинам? Только ли факт присутствия на оплаченном ретрите заставляет их проповедовать всем одинаково или они верят, что возможности у м. и ж. полностью  одинаковы? Одна Еше Цогьял, она же Мажиг Лабдрон, она же..., она же...


Современные Учителя относятся хорошо к тем, кто практикует должным образом вне зависимости от пола.




> Но особенно других женщин не замечается в традициях передачи.Что это? Временные трудности или констатация реального положения дел?


...
Все живые существа по натуре своей склонны к пагубному поведению3, лишь считанные единицы стремятся к благотворному. Но и среди этих немногих очень редко встречается то нравственное поведение, которое необходимо для обретения человеческого тела. А в результате число существ трех низших миров не уступает числу песчинок на земле, тогда как число богов и людей крайне незначительно. Более того, и среди живых существ, обретших человеческие тела, с трудом наберется такая группа живущих согласно Дхарме, которую можно было бы выделить в класс самсарных существ! Невозможно перечесть всех насекомых, живущих под основанием скалы. *Но можно перечислить всех людей, живущих во всем царстве! И лишь считанные единицы из них практикуют Дхарму; а тех, кто вершит Ее праведно, столь же трудно узреть, как звезды днем*.

Я так понимаю, что это не сильно зависит от пола.

----------

Аньезка (15.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## PampKin Head

Кстати, всем, кого так волнует анально-генитальный вопрос (сейчас открою страшную тайну): *Будда Шакьямуни - не человек*! 

Да, да... Он сам такое говорил...

----------

Аньезка (15.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах.


)) Индийскую понять можете, а своих, русских - нет) парадокс



> В предчувствии близкого конца в блаженной нирване девушки меньше следят за собой, потом их меньше отслеживают уже мужчины,


ух ты. А так Вы нас отслеживаете? )

----------


## Топпер

> Вульф мне все время напоминат того монаха из дзенской притчи, о котором его товарищ перенесший девушку через ручей сказал:"а, ты все еще там"
> 
> в данном случае это попытка все время скопировать в точности то что было в старые, добрые времена. обычно это признак молодости, когда юноша жаждет чего то необыкновенного но в точности копирует все старое поскольку не имеет своего опыта и посему набор вариантов у него невелик. Так и отношение Вульфа к монашеству как к чемуто исконному и посконно буддийскому.


И Вльф прав в своих взглядах, как и тот монах из причи, который не согласился с действием первого. Потому, как, в итоге мы просто имеем двух монахов. Одного с нарушениями, а второго без. Монах перенёсший девушку не сделал ничего выдающегося и к своей практике, кроме нарушения, ничего не прибавил. В ношении девушек через реку, для монаха нет никакого геройства. 



> Ничего подобного,  как раз редуцирование монашества это признак не западных упаднических влияний а возвращение от выхолащивающего(ограничивающего) действия на сознание монашества к традиции махасиддхов жития в миру и согласия с миром, как с внешним мандалом и включение его в созерцание, что исключается как правило в монашеских формах, особенно тхеравадинских.


Вас не удивляет, что форма религиозной жизни с махасиддхами в Индии вымерла, заместившись, в итоге, индуизмом, а в монашеской форме выжила?



> но вообще для россии более вероятен другой путь - это путь соорганизациии внутри общины одного учителя и выделение денег на некие одиночные созерцания для члена этой сангхи с последующей отработкой или за счет многих предшествующих взносов. Не уверен что даже в такой большой общине как ОННР такое практикуется. Вообще конечно много деревьев в общине не составляют леса, а некий ботанический сад, где каждый практически сам по себе, а садовник приезжает раз в году в отпуск в свой сад и не понимает что же там и где растет..


Потомоу, что общины нет.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> И Вльф прав в своих взглядах, как и тот монах из причи, который не согласился с действием первого. Потому, как, в итоге мы просто имеем двух монахов. Одного с нарушениями, а второго без. Монах перенёсший девушку не сделал ничего выдающегося и к своей практике, кроме нарушения, ничего не прибавил. В ношении девушек через реку, для монаха нет никакого геройства.


Это всего лишь притча.

   При некоторых обстоятельствах, ради помощи другим, можно и пожертвовать своими обетами. ИМХО.

----------


## Топпер

> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"


Будда и его учение тем и хороши, что не требуют от человека сразу всего: отречения и великих жертв.
Поэтому Будда проповедовал вначале о пользе щедрости, нравственности и о воздаянии на небесах. Эти практики и воззрения полезны всем. Для того, чтобы их практиковать, совсем не обязательно от всего отрекаться.
И только тем, кто готов, Будда говорил о Ниббане.



> но вот если завтра в поход по нирвану с билетом в один конец, то готовы ли ктонибудь из женщин ответить что готовы хоть завтра туда безвозвратно. И согласны ли мужья буддисток их отпустить с легким сердцем.


Фокус достижения Ниббаны в том и состоит, что на неё, как на фронт нельзя уйти. Если вы ещё имеете привязанности, вы просто не сможете её достичь.
А как привязанности кончатся - тогда в добрый путь.



> И вообще осознают ли женщины что влипли с буддизмом в историю с довольно неоднозначным концом, то есть чем интесивнее они занимаются практиками и чем ближе они к чистым землям, тем более интенсивно например могут у них рушиться привязанности, уходить мужья к более земным и нормальным дамам, отпадать дети от странных мам, испаряться собственность, например просто сгорая. А на фига все эти жертвы, девушки? В предчувствии  близкого конца в блаженной нирване девушки меньше следят за собой, потом их меньше отслеживают уже мужчины, потом они уже забывают что они женщины, но нирвана все не приходит, мужчины упорно уже мимо проходят, сорок, пятьдесят и пенсия подходит.
> 
> Или все не так? в российском дамском буддизме?


Это зависит от конкретной женщины. Подобный подход и в других религиях встречается. Здесь не в Буддизме дело.
Если женщина действительно преодолела в себе привязанность к сексу и т.п., то зачем ей краситься в этом случае? Косметика - это для других.
А если ещё не преодолела, то можно (и даже нужно) продолжать следить за собой. Для мирянки это допустимо. В конце концов она должна нравится мужу.
Неплохо от одного до четырёх раз в месяц брать суточные посты, во время которых косметикой и украшениями не пользоваться.

----------


## Топпер

> Это всего лишь притча.
> 
>    При некоторых обстоятельствах, ради помощи другим, можно и пожертвовать своими обетами. ИМХО.


И в чём, в данной притче, была необходимость в жертве? Почему было не кинуть девушке верёвку или не дать палку? Почему обязательно нужно на руках перенести?
А ведь это наносит вред репутации Сангхи. Будда запрещал подобную помощь для монахов.
166.Пусть он не пренебрегает своим собственным благом, как бы ни было велико благо другого.
Познав свое благо, пусть он будет привержен высшему благу.
Дхп.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Для того, чтобы их практиковать, совсем не обязательно от всего отрекаться.
> И только тем, кто готов, Будда говорил о Ниббане.
> 
> Фокус достижения Ниббаны в том и состоит, что на неё, как на фронт нельзя уйти. Если вы ещё имеете привязанности, вы просто не сможете её достичь.
> А как привязанности кончатся - тогда в добрый путь.


А вот мне всегда теравадинская позиция казалась эдаким "призывам на фронт".
Вот в этом махаянская интерпретация нирваны будет попривлекательнее.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А ещё была хорошая книжка про Обломова, это практик был крутой, целые дни проводил в дхъяне, мир для него был как сон, и он понял Штольца и вдову Пшеницыну как проекцию своего ума.


Остап, вам смайлики ставить через каждые два слова или сами поймете, где деньги лежат, как и всем кто сказал вам спасибо?

----------


## Нико

> Потому, как, в итоге мы просто имеем двух монахов. Одного с нарушениями, а второго без. Монах перенёсший девушку не сделал ничего выдающегося и к своей практике, кроме нарушения, ничего не прибавил. В ношении девушек через реку, для монаха нет никакого геройства.


Кроме тантры.  :Smilie:  И мотивации, конечно...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Остап, вам смайлики ставить через каждые два слова или сами поймете, где деньги лежат?


Уважаемый Жамбал, Вы меня с кем-то путаете.
вот откуда аватарка

----------


## Топпер

> А вот мне всегда теравадинская позиция казалась эдаким "призывам на фронт".
> Вот в этом махаянская интерпретация нирваны будет попривлекательнее.


Что вы  :Smilie: 
Реальная Тхеравада - вполне адекватное учение. Это в европейском понимании акцент делают только на монашество и достижения Ниббаны здесь и сейчас, без всяких компромисов. В Азии Тхеравада вполне приближенное к жизни учение.

----------


## Топпер

> Кроме тантры.  И мотивации, конечно...


В смысле?

----------


## Нико

> Если женщина действительно преодолела в себе привязанность к сексу и т.п., то зачем ей краситься в этом случае? Косметика - это для других.


А Вам лично нравится смотреть на неопрятных и ненакрашенных женщин? Бьюсь об заклад, Вы обратите внимание именно на других...




> А если ещё не преодолела, то можно (и даже нужно) продолжать следить за собой. Для мирянки это допустимо. В конце концов она должна нравится мужу.
> Неплохо от одного до четырёх раз в месяц брать суточные посты, во время которых косметикой и украшениями не пользоваться.


С этим согласна. Но для женщины привлекательность ещё не означает привязанность к сансаре.... Можно совмещать.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В Азии Тхеравада вполне приближенное к жизни учение.


В Азии (sic!)

----------


## Нико

> В смысле?


Не знаю, как объяснить это тхеравадинскому монаху... Сорри!

----------


## Топпер

> В Азии (sic!)


Так это уже проблема не Тхеравады, а её не совсем правильного понимания в Европе.

----------


## Топпер

> А Вам лично нравится смотреть на неопрятных и ненакрашенных женщин? Бьюсь об заклад, Вы обратите внимание именно на других...


Опрятность - это не синоним накрашенности. 



> С этим согласна. Но для женщины привлекательность ещё не означает привязанность к сансаре.... Можно совмещать.


К сожалению, только это и означает. Для себя - не красятся. Красятся либо "на всякий случай", либо для поднятия собственного настроения, дабы выглядеть в собственных глазах "в форме".



> Не знаю, как объяснить это тхеравадинскому монаху... Сорри!


 Объяснять пока ничего не нужно, кроме самой фразы. Я про неё спрашивал.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так это уже проблема не Тхеравады, а её не совсем правильного понимания в Европе.


Тхеравада не может меняться под Европу, я понимаю.
А в Росии её как понимают, умеренно неправильно?  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Тхеравада не может меняться под Европу, я понимаю.


Что-то может. Что-то нет. Например, в угоду Европе, тхеравада не может пожертвовать монашеством. А вот формы взаимодействия - постоянно меняются и ищуются в соответствии с временем. Именно поэтому Тхеравада смогла просуществовать две с половиной тысячи лет. А сейчас успешно приживается и в Германии и в Америке и в Австралии.



> А в Росии её как понимают, умеренно неправильно?


По-разному. Но в России, в виду того (на мой взгляд), что у нас мышление православное, её понимают более правильно.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Опрятность - это не синоним накрашенности.



Не синоним, согласна. Но можно краситься не для своего эго, а для того, чтобы вызывать радость у других. В этом плане некоторые буддистки разного возраста пренебрегают  внешним видом, а зря!




> К сожалению, только это и означает. Для себя - не красятся. Красятся либо "на всякий случай", либо для поднятия собственного настроения, дабы выглядеть в собственных глазах "в форме".


Я уже сказала выше, что женщина необязательно должна "забивать" на свой внешний вид ради "натуралистичности", типа, буддистка... Можно совмещать. А то, некоторые женщины, ещё не совсем старые, вообще собой пренебрегают, и вызывают у других ощущение, что они "бабушки". Зачем?




> Объяснять пока ничего не нужно, кроме самой фразы. Я про неё спрашивал.



Хорошо. Мотивация бодхичитты для монаха, ИМХО, выше Винаи. И, к тому же, в тантре к женщинам принято относиться как к возможным проявлениям Тары-Ваджрайогини. Т.е. это даже один из тантр. обетов. Поэтому и сказала... Необязательно вступать с ними в интимные контакты, но... нужно сечь фишку.

----------

Pema Sonam (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Не синоним, согласна. Но можно краситься не для своего эго, а для того, чтобы вызывать радость у других. В этом плане некоторые буддистки разного возраста пренебрегают  внешним видом, а зря!


А если ходить в одном нижнем белье, то можно вызвать ещё большую радость.
Нико, вы не видите лукавства в таком самооправдании?



> Я уже сказала выше, что женщина необязательно должна "забивать" на свой внешний вид ради "натуралистичности", типа, буддистка... Можно совмещать. А то, некоторые женщины, ещё не совсем старые, вообще собой пренебрегают, и вызывают у других ощущение, что они "бабушки". Зачем?


А вот здесь я с вами не спорю. Мирянке совсем не обязательно изображать из себя монахиню. Я просто пояснил, что красится - это всё же для себя. Но не подразумевал, что буддистке обязательно нужно прекратить этим заниматься. Жить нужно в адеквате обществу.



> Хорошо. Мотивация бодхичитты для монаха, ИМХО, выше Винаи.


И какая связь между бодхичиттой и тасканием на руках девушек?



> И, к тому же, в тантре к женщинам принято относиться как к возможным проявлениям Тары-Ваджрайогини. Т.е. это даже один из тантр. обетов. Поэтому и сказала... Необязательно вступать с ними в интимные контакты, но... нужно сечь фишку.


Независимо от фишек монах - просто нарушитель.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> А если ходить в одном нижнем белье, то можно вызвать ещё большую радость.
> Нико, вы не видите лукавства в таком самооправдании?


Ну, не передёргивайте, плиз... Между порнографией и женским кокетством всё же есть разница... Всё дело в энергии, и мне по прошествии многих лет связи с буддизмом стало казаться, что, если женщина красиво одевается и пр, это ещё не означает, что она -- не буддистка. 





> А вот здесь я с вами не спорю. Мирянке совсем не обязательно изображать из себя монахиню. Я просто пояснил, что красится - это всё же для себя. Но не подразумевал, что буддистке обязательно нужно прекратить этим заниматься. Жить нужно в адеквате обществу.


Для себя и для других. Пусть, если женщина красива, другие получают от неё эстетическое удовольствие. Это тоже форма дана-парамиты. 




> И какая связь между бодхичиттой и тасканием на руках девушек?


Это добровольное взятие на себя неблагой кармы ради другого существа. Так я себе мыслю. В принципе, я сторонник строгого соблюдения монашеских обетов. Но есть и исключительные случаи...





> Независимо от фишек монах - просто нарушитель.


Как меня учили, при совершении действия нужно соразмерить вред с потеницальной пользой, и, если последняя больше, разрешается этот поступок.

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Это добровольное взятие на себя неблагой кармы ради другого существа. Так я себе мыслю. В принципе, я сторонник строгого соблюдения монашеских обетов. Но есть и исключительные случаи...


Это называется не "добровольным взятием на себя неблагой кармы ради", а гораздо проще - глупостью. 

Будда как раз утвердил правило параджики по схожему случаю, когда монах "из-за сострадания" решил обрюхатить девицу )) Будда, кстати, сказал, что такой проступок - это рождение в низших мирах. Силь ву пле - добрыми намерениями сами знаете куда попасть можно ,)

----------


## Нико

> Это называется не "добровольным взятием на себя неблагой кармы ради", а гораздо проще - глупостью. 
> 
> Будда как раз утвердил правило параджики по схожему случаю, когда монах "из-за сострадания" решил обрюхатить девицу )) Будда, кстати, сказал, что такой проступок - это рождение в низших мирах. Силь ву пле - добрыми намерениями сами знаете куда попасть можно ,)


Да? А разве в Джатаках не написано, что в одном из своих прошлых рождений Будда женился из сострадания на одной девушке, страстно его любившей, и посвятил всю жизнь только её благу?

----------


## Кумо

> не согласен, мужчина, собравшись в поход и увидев жену в пеньюаре или без оного должен взять меч, сесть на лошадь и в поход, защищать родину, очаг, жену детей или сесть под дерево бодхи и уйти в нирвану вместе с окружением включая и свою семью,
>  а жена должна остаться дома, воспитывать детей и беречь очаг, чтобы у мужа под деревом бодхи не болела душа что голодные дети вскоре будут просить милостыню под тем же деревом. Это вполне естественное и веками апробированное разделение ролей. Есть некоторые вариации у разных нац. групп но в общем то подобная био-психол-социальная структура постоянно воспроизводится у разных народов, поскольку во многом вытекает из био-психич структур мужчин и женщин. 
> 
>  поэтому мне все же не ясна мотивация девушек которые бросаются в буддизм как в омут, ну разве что девушек-бабушек после 45 как было принято раньше.


Какой меч? Какие бабушки?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> И Вльф прав в своих взглядах, как и тот монах из причи, который не согласился с действием первого. Потому, как, в итоге мы просто имеем двух монахов. Одного с нарушениями, а второго без. Монах перенёсший девушку не сделал ничего выдающегося и к своей практике, кроме нарушения, ничего не прибавил. В ношении девушек через реку, для монаха нет никакого геройства.


речь шла о жесткой привержености догмам. Но есть определенная иерархия ценностей. Если помочь девушке, как живому существу можно было именно таким способом, то так и надо помочь, 

представьте что вы монах пришли к своей девушке, сестре, матери. И лежат они больные в мочи и дерьме поскольку сами не могут двигаться, а никого больше рядом нет. И вы как монах им будете говорить о своих обетах и читать отрывки из сутр, радоваться соблюдению своих обетов, а они будут корчиться в своем дерьме и радоваться за вас? Скорее всего это будет ваш последний визит к этим дамам, равно как их желание еще хоть раз в жизни чтолибо еще услышать в жизни о великом сострадательном будде.

Если у вас больной отец, а  в больнице за стариками не очень то любят ухаживать и врачи не очень то на них обращают внимание. И вы не дадите деньги, по сути взятку, медсестре и врачу, чтобы они обратили внимание на вашего отца?  Что же это за бессердечный буддизм?

В переносе девушки через речку нет геройства (тут вы передергиваете, в тексте притчи об этом нет ни слова), есть обычное сострадание к живым существам, а в данном случае к тем кто слабее и сам не имеет возможности совершить это действие. 

впрочем говорить с тхеравадинами о сострадании некорректно, однако хоть и нет там бодх мысли но все теже безмерные существуют.

данный примр скорее говорит о неадекватности тхеравады совр жизни, да и диковатости для большинства форумчан занимающихся тантрой.

----------

Дондог (27.07.2016), Нико (16.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Для себя и для других. Пусть, если женщина красива, другие получают от неё эстетическое удовольствие. Это тоже форма дана-парамиты.



  Охохохо?????

 Да какая нафиг форма дана-парамиты? Какое эстетическое удовольствие? :Cry: 

 Не морочте себе и другим мозг.
 Это  всё результаты запрещающей морали.
 Общественные нормы морали, по определённым причинам на протяжении последних столетий накладывали запрет на откровенно сексуальное поведение женщин( так называемых порядочных), и такое поведение осуждалось.

 И дабы дать выход природному, биологическому желанию самки выглядеть привлекательно для самцов, выработалась система ханжеских норм поведения.
 Что позволяло, женщинам по факту вести себя так же как обычная самка из животного мира, только было придумано куча слов эффемизмов.
 КАк то-флирт, мода, эстетическое удовольствие от женской красоты и т. д.

 Вот такая вот мадхьямика.

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Охохохо?????
> 
>  Да какая нафиг форма дана-парамиты? Какое эстетическое удовольствие?
> 
>  Не морочте себе и другим мозг.
>  Это  всё результаты запрещающей морали.
>  Общественные нормы морали, по определённым причинам на протяжении последних столетий накладывали запрет на откровенно сексуальное поведение женщин( так называемых порядочных), и такое поведение осуждалось.
> 
>  И дабы дать выход природному, биологическому желанию самки выглядеть привлекательно для самцов, выработалась система ханжеских норм поведения.
> ...


Это Вы дакинь называете "самками"? Будучи при этом нингмапа? Не лукавьте сами себе!!

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Да какая нафиг форма дана-парамиты? Какое эстетическое удовольствие?


Ага, сейчас в контакте, пришла реклама ритрита по випассане традиции Махаси Саядо в Кунпэнлинге http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=21337469. Просмотрел участников, на предмет знакомых лиц, из 87 человек подписавшихся, 90% молодых симпатичных девушек. Нафиг такая випассана  :Big Grin:  лучше как-нибудь дома в одиночестве.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я с удовольствием соглашусь, что женщины лучше нас, если это избавит их от мысли, что они нам равны.


*Бэнджамен Дизраэли* :Wink:

----------

Александр Кеосаян (09.07.2012)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вас не удивляет, что форма религиозной жизни с махасиддхами в Индии вымерла, заместившись, в итоге, индуизмом, а в монашеской форме выжила?


махасиддховская форма существует там, где и когда она нужна. В этом и состоит гибкость буддизма, что на каждую форму культ жизни он выдает свой *адекватный* ответ.
А то что чтото выжило это не аргумент. Вот тараканы например выжили и пережили всех динозавров и пр живых существ и стали самыми древними жителями планеты. Разве можно ставить тараканов в пример жителям Атлантиды и говорить, что были бы как тараканы то тоже бы донесли свою культуру до наших дней. Всему везде свое время

----------


## куру хунг

> Это Вы дакинь называете "самками"? Будучи при этом нингмапа? Не лукавьте сами себе!!


 Эт Вы разберитесь уж наконец, что такое дакини. :Frown:

----------


## Нико

Вы тут все мачо, имхо, а без женщин ведь все равно не обойтись? Низшие или какие они? ИМХО, никто не обходится, кроме самых чистых бхикшу.

----------


## Нико

> Эт Вы разберитесь уж наконец, что такое дакини.


Это Вы разберитесь, наконец, мне-то зачем??  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, не передёргивайте, плиз... Между порнографией и женским кокетством всё же есть разница...


Это условности. Что сейчас считается нормой, например миниюбка, ещё лет пятьдесят назад считалось порнографией.
А корень один - желание нравится. Т.к. поиск чувственных удовольствий



> Всё дело в энергии,


В электро-мангнитной или гравитационной?



> и мне по прошествии многих лет связи с буддизмом стало казаться, что, если женщина красиво одевается и пр, это ещё не означает, что она -- не буддистка.


Не значит. Не спорю с вами. Просто она ещё не преодолела некоторых мирских желаний.



> Для себя и для других. Пусть, если женщина красива, другие получают от неё эстетическое удовольствие. Это тоже форма дана-парамиты.


В таком случае и проституток можно считать дана-парамитчецами.



> Это добровольное взятие на себя неблагой кармы ради другого существа.


А по-моему бодхичитта - это устремление к просветлению для того, чтобы стать Буддой на благо других существ. Не припомню, чтобы бодхичитта как-то была связана с тасканием девушек.



> Так я себе мыслю. В принципе, я сторонник строгого соблюдения монашеских обетов. Но есть и исключительные случаи...


Боюсь, что это случай совсем не исключительный. А как раз из того же ряда, что и красится для дана-парамиты, чтобы нравится другим.



> Как меня учили, при совершении действия нужно соразмерить вред с потеницальной пользой, и, если последняя больше, разрешается этот поступок.


Вас не правильно учили. Монах совершил деяние уровня сангхадисеса, что требует первичного и последующего собрания Сангхи и наложения взыскания на провинившегося.
Деяние этого монаха нанесло вред всей Сангхе т.к. на его примере люди будут говорить, что монах таскал девушку на руках, что монах- развратник. Что в Сангхе - развратники и т.д.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> речь шла о жесткой привержености догмам. Но есть определенная иерархия ценностей. Если помочь девушке, как живому существу можно было именно таким способом, то так и надо помочь,


Это не догма. Это правило установленное Буддой.  Или вы считаете себя умнее его?



> представьте что вы монах пришли к своей девушке


Даже представить себе не могу.  :Big Grin: 



> , сестре, матери. И лежат они больные в мочи и дерьме поскольку сами не могут двигаться, а никого больше рядом нет.


Возможно я и помогу им. Но от этого моё деяние не перестанет быть нарушением. 



> Если у вас больной отец, а  в больнице за стариками не очень то любят ухаживать и врачи не очень то на них обращают внимание. И вы не дадите деньги, по сути взятку, медсестре и врачу, чтобы они обратили внимание на вашего отца?  Что же это за бессердечный буддизм?


Не дам. У меня денег нет.



> В переносе девушки через речку нет геройства (тут вы передергиваете, в тексте притчи об этом нет ни слова), есть обычное сострадание к живым существам, а в данном случае к тем кто слабее и сам не имеет возможности совершить это действие.


Этот монах - растлитель Сангхи.



> впрочем говорить с тхеравадинами о сострадании некорректно, однако хоть и нет там бодх мысли но все теже безмерные существуют.


В вашем понимании сострадания - возможно, что и не корректно.



> данный примр скорее говорит о неадекватности тхеравады совр жизни, да и диковатости для большинства форумчан занимающихся тантрой.


Тхеравады в мире пока существенно поболее чем тантры. Поэтому думаю, что с адекватностью у нас всё в порядке.
Не дело монахов девушек через речки носить. В Таиланде монахи организуют работу благотворительных организаций и социальные программы и сбор денег на постройки мостов, чтобы красивые девушки не шастали где не попадя ища преключений на свои прелести и не совращали монахов. И чтобы мосты строились, чтобы девушкам не приходилось вброд через реки ходить.
Рассказывать о щедрости и нравственности людям, чтобы те жертвовали деньги и силы на соц. нужды - вот работа монаха, а не ношение девушек.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Топпер, а почему Вы всегда связываете желание нравиться с поиском чувственных удовольствий? Женщины, на самом деле, хотят нравиться окружающим в принципе, и мужчинам и женщинам.

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это условности. Что сейчас считается нормой, например миниюбка, ещё лет пятьдесят назад считалось порнографией.
> А корень один - желание нравится. Т.к. поиск чувственных удовольствий



Не всегда. 





> Не значит. Не спорю с вами. Просто она ещё не преодолела некоторых мирских желаний.


Меня учили в Ваджраяне, что эманации богинь могут проявляться в любой форме в этом мире.




> В таком случае и проституток можно считать дана-парамитчецами.



Иногда -да. Опять же, мы говорим на языке разных традиций.




> А по-моему бодхичитта - это устремление к просветлению для того, чтобы стать Буддой на благо других существ. Не припомню, чтобы бодхичитта как-то была связана с тасканием девушек.


Если честно, я слышала только истории о таскании через реку не девушек, а больных проказой старушек.  :Smilie: 





> Боюсь, что это случай совсем не исключительный. А как раз из того же ряда, что и красится для дана-парамиты, чтобы нравится другим.


Всё зависит от мотивации. Я тоже много лет думала, что не нужно наряжаться и т.п., а потом поняла, что наоборот, если человек внешне привлекателен, он и к Дхарме других людей может быстрее повернуть. 




> Вас не правильно учили. Монах совершил деяние уровня сангхадисеса, что требует первичного и последующего собрания Сангхи и наложения взыскания на провинившегося.
> Деяние этого монаха нанесло вред всей Сангхе т.к. на его примере люди будут говорить, что монах таскал девушку на руках, что монах- развратник. Что в Сангхе - развратники и т.д.


Опять же, всё зависит от мотивации монаха. Если в его уме не было похоти, а было лишь желание помочь, какое может быть взыскание? Впрочем, другие люди не могут увидеть его ум... Так что формально Вы правы.

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> махасиддховская форма существует там, где и когда она нужна. В этом и состоит гибкость буддизма, что на каждую форму культ жизни он выдает свой *адекватный* ответ.
> А то что чтото выжило это не аргумент. Вот тараканы например выжили и пережили всех динозавров и пр живых существ и стали самыми древними жителями планеты. Разве можно ставить тараканов в пример жителям Атлантиды и говорить, что были бы как тараканы то тоже бы донесли свою культуру до наших дней. Всему везде свое время


Простите, до *жителей кого*?  :EEK!:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Будда и его учение тем и хороши, что не требуют от человека сразу всего: отречения и великих жертв.
> Поэтому Будда проповедовал вначале о пользе щедрости, нравственности и о воздаянии на небесах. Эти практики и воззрения полезны всем. Для того, чтобы их практиковать, совсем не обязательно от всего отрекаться.
> И только тем, кто готов, Будда говорил о Ниббане.


мы знаем разные формы буддизма и медленные и быстрые.





> Фокус достижения Ниббаны в том и состоит, что на неё, как на фронт нельзя уйти. Если вы ещё имеете привязанности, вы просто не сможете её достичь.
> А как привязанности кончатся - тогда в добрый путь.


можно и как на фронт.

можно отсекать сразу и в большом количестве ставя себя в подобные условия, а если ждать пока у меня отомрут все привязанности, а потом уже посмотрим, то это называется ждать у моря погоды. Не смущайте девушек этой постепенностью, так они только к концу калпы до нирваны доберутся




> Если женщина действительно преодолела в себе привязанность к сексу и т.п., то зачем ей краситься в этом случае? Косметика - это для других.
> А если ещё не преодолела, то можно (и даже нужно) продолжать следить за собой. Для мирянки это допустимо. В конце концов она должна нравится мужу.
> Неплохо от одного до четырёх раз в месяц брать суточные посты, во время которых косметикой и украшениями не пользоваться


вы совершенно оторваны от современной жизни, устройтесь на работу в фирму. если женщина хоть один раз придет на работу неухоженная то ей будут это вспоминать потом целый год. Если она хоть раз не воспользуется дезодорантами и пр. предметами гигиены и косметики, то репутация на работе, у любимого человека и пр. может быть испорчена навсегда. Как раз буддист не долен отличаться и выделяться из окр среды и не привлекать внимания своей особостью. А для женщины это как раз использования много чего из косметики. Для тхеравадина это прежде всего опрятность в одежде, а для тантры это еще и украшения, имеющие опр симв смысл.

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010), Гала (19.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а почему Вы всегда связываете желание нравиться с поиском чувственных удовольствий? Женщины, на самом деле, хотят нравиться окружающим в принципе, и мужчинам и женщинам.


Мужчинам - просто хотят нравится. Женщинам  - показать свою конкурентноспособность в плане покорения мужчин.
Это - чистая биология в социальной оправе. Ничего особенного там больше нет.

Нравится другим лучше чистой нравственностью.

53. Как из вороха цветов можно сделать много венков,
Так и смертный, когда он родится, может совершать много добрых дел.

54. У цветов аромат не распространяется против ветра, также – у сандалового дерева, у тагары или жасмина.
Аромат же добродетельных распространяется и против ветра. Благой человек проникает во все места.

55. Сандаловое дерево или тагара, лотос или вассика –
Среди их ароматов аромат благих дел – непревзойденнейший.

56. Слаб этот аромат, испускаемый тагарой и сандаловым деревом.
Аромат же благих дел, веющий среди богов, – самый лучший.
Дхп.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), куру хунг (16.11.2010), Леонид Ш (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы тут все мачо, имхо, а без женщин ведь все равно не обойтись? Низшие или какие они? ИМХО, никто не обходится, кроме самых чистых бхикшу.


Нико, если кто-то не вступает в дискуссию, то это не значит, что он "все"  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Топпер, а почему Вы всегда связываете желание нравиться с поиском чувственных удовольствий? Женщины, на самом деле, хотят нравиться окружающим в принципе, и мужчинам и женщинам.


Ань, по собственному опыту могу сказать, что в большинстве случаев женщины стремятся нравиться прежде всего сами себе  :Smilie:  В особливости это хорошо видно на примере "девочки, а какую бы мне диетку замутить?".  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Аньезка (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Мужчинам - просто хотят нравится. Женщинам  - показать свою конкурентноспособность в плане покорения мужчин.
> Это - чистая биология в социальной оправе. Ничего особенного там больше нет.
> 
> Нравится другим лучше чистой нравственностью.


Как все плоско. 

Я, например, счастливо замужем, т.е. самцов (пользуясь выражениями куру) не ищу, и с дамами не конкурирую по той же причине. Но я пользуюсь косметикой ввиду социальных норм. И чтобы нравиться...просто так.

Косметика не мешает нравственности. Но я вижу, что мои слова как о стену горох.

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Это не догма. Это правило установленное Буддой.  Или вы считаете себя умнее его?


эти правила были предписаны для опр времени в опр ист эпохе. Я полагаю, что Шакйамуни их бы кардинально переписал сейчас. Так же как он дополнял их в зависимости от ситуации.
Впрочем если бы он появился сейчас, то тхеравадины скорее всего предали бы его анафеме за нововведения и изменения и несоответствие своим стереотипам.

----------


## Топпер

> Не всегда.


Каковы исключения?



> Меня учили в Ваджраяне, что эманации богинь могут проявляться в любой форме в этом мире.


Лучше бы учили Дхамме.



> Иногда -да. Опять же, мы говорим на языке разных традиций.


Приехали.  :Cry:  :Cry:  :Cry: 
Надеюсь советовать женщинам таким образом накапливать дана-парами, вы хотя бы не будете?

Кстати, сколько какая услуга в каммических долларах стоит?  :Wink:  в смысле традиционные услуги, не традиционные



> Если честно, я слышала только истории о таскании через реку не девушек, а больных проказой старушек.


Т.е. он ещё и распространению проказы на другой берег способствовал?  :EEK!: 



> Всё зависит от мотивации.


Не всё. Напрмер, убийство - это убийство независимо от вашей мотивации.



> Я тоже много лет думала, что не нужно наряжаться и т.п., а потом поняла, что наоборот, если человек внешне привлекателен, он и к Дхарме других людей может быстрее повернуть.


Т.е. ринпочам нужно красится? Или им лучше накачивать в спортзале мускулы а-ля Арни в молодости, для того, чтобы вести людей? Или всё-же может быть вы хотите вести людей к Дхамме, будучи накрашенной? Или вы всё-же, что-то неправильно понимаете? 



> Опять же, всё зависит от мотивации монаха. Если в его уме не было похоти, а было лишь желание помочь, какое может быть взыскание? Впрочем, другие люди не могут увидеть его ум... Так что формально Вы правы.


Его мотивация особой роли не играет. Поэтому я прав не только формально, но и по существу. 
Обеты об отказе от убийсвт, от кражи, от прелюбодеяния и т.п. ничего не поясняют насчёт мотивации. Они либо нарушаются, либо нет.

----------

Леонид Ш (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Косметика не мешает нравственности.


Золотые слова... :Smilie:  Как правило, мужчины, буддисты ли они, Ринпоче и пр., всегда обращают внимание на красивых, модных, накрашенных женщин, а не на тех, у которых внутри духовность, а снаружи черте что...  :Smilie: ) Это так, шютка юмора. Но истина, хмм.. относительная

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Нравится другим лучше чистой нравственностью.
> 
> 53. Как из вороха цветов можно сделать много венков,
> Так и смертный, когда он родится, может совершать много добрых дел.
> 
> 54. У цветов аромат не распространяется против ветра, также – у сандалового дерева, у тагары или жасмина.
> Аромат же добродетельных распространяется и против ветра. Благой человек проникает во все места.
> 
> 55. Сандаловое дерево или тагара, лотос или вассика –
> ...


да, это красиво, но может исходить неблагой аромат от тех дел которые не совершил, но мог и он может заглушить все благие ароматы

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> да, это красиво, но может исходить неблагой аромат от тех дел которые не совершил, но мог и он может заглушить все благие ароматы


от дел, которых не совершил, исходит аромат нирваны  :Smilie:

----------


## куру хунг

> Меня учили в Ваджраяне, что эманации богинь могут проявляться в любой форме в этом мире.


 Ну-ко, ну-ко. С этого места, особливо поподробнее хотелось услышать. :EEK!: 

 Вот она хде собака порылася!!!!!

 Не будь этого современного буддисткого тантрического фольклора, причём самим тётками придуманного, не было б такого нашествия в тантрический буддизм оголтелых феминисток.
 Смотрю эта зараза уже и гелук захватила, печально, думал, там несколько поздоровее обстановка. :Frown: 

 Основная зараза конечно идёт из АП, по понятным причинам в у нас в ДО этой дрянью уже почти все повально инфицированны, ну вот и в славную школу гелук этот вирус проник оказывается.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Леонид Ш (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Ага, сейчас в контакте, пришла реклама ритрита по випассане традиции Махаси Саядо в Кунпэнлинге http://vkontakte.ru/events.php?act=s&gid=21337469. Просмотрел участников, на предмет знакомых лиц, из 87 человек подписавшихся, 90% молодых симпатичных девушек. Нафиг такая випассана  лучше как-нибудь дома в одиночестве.


девушки, одевайтесь на випассану как на хэллуин, монахи жаждут увидеть ваш как мешок с костями и чтобы вы смердели. Так легче монахам с соблазнами бороться.

----------

Гала (19.11.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Лучше бы учили Дхамме.


Так одно другого не исключает.




> Приехали. 
> Надеюсь советовать женщинам таким образом накапливать дана-парами, вы хотя бы не будете?


Я посмотрю по ситуации.  :Smilie: 




> Кстати, сколько какая услуга в каммических долларах стоит?  в смысле традиционные услуги, не традиционные


Про каммические доллары достоверно, в этой жизни, никому из нас не известно. Каждый поступок обусловлен мотивацией, и даст дивиденды только в след. жизни.





> Т.е. он ещё и распространению проказы на другой берег способствовал?


Не смейтесь. Он так и не доплыл до след. берега, т.к. попал в чистую землю.




> Не всё. Напрмер, убийство - это убийство независимо от вашей мотивации.



В убийстве мотивация играет решающую  роль. Например, случайно по дороге Вы наступили на насекомое и убили его, но не хотели ведь? В этом случае карма убийства гораздо легче....





> Т.е. ринпочам нужно красится? Или им лучше накачивать в спортзале мускулы а-ля Арни в молодости, для того, чтобы вести людей? Или всё-же может быть вы хотите вести людей к Дхамме, будучи накрашенной? Или вы всё-же, что-то неправильно понимаете?


Так я, во-первых, про женщин говорила, а во-вторых, у Ринпоче, который не моется и не следит за собой, вряд ли многие люди хотели бы учиться. Это всё относится к разряду "искусных средств".






> Его мотивация особой роли не играет. Поэтому я прав не только формально, но и по существу. 
> Обеты об отказе от убийсвт, от кражи, от прелюбодеяния и т.п. ничего не поясняют насчёт мотивации. Они либо нарушаются, либо нет.
> 
> Ну да, если не брать в расчёт Махаяну.

----------


## Аньезка

Честно говоря, какая-то страшная тема получается. Один обвиняет женщин в безнравственности из-за коротких юбок и косметики, другой уверен, что "самки" - это по определению низшие существа, третий полагает, что учителя дают Дхарму женщинам чисто из сострадания, понимая что ничего путного из них не выйдет (и действительно, сидели бы дома супы варили)... Ребят, что-то мне стрёмно с вами в одной теме даже находиться. Я бы даже сказала: "Буээ!"  :Confused:

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010), Кузьмич (20.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Как все плоско. 
> 
> Я, например, счастливо замужем, т.е. самцов (пользуясь выражениями куру) не ищу, и с дамами не конкурирую по той же причине. Но я пользуюсь косметикой ввиду социальных норм. И чтобы нравиться...просто так.


Вот это "просто так" - на биологическом языке и есть не просто так.

За фразой "нравится самой себе" кроется желание видеть себя конкурентноспособной. Женщине ведь не обязательно *быть со всеми* мужчинами. Важно постоянно иметь *возможность выбора*.
Опять же это чистая биология. Мужчине важно оплодотворить как можно больше женщин за жизнь. Поэтому мужчины набирают количество связей. А женщины в виду биологии не могут родить за жизнь более десятка-двух детей. Поэтому здесь появляется вопрос качества потенциальных партнёров. И вот для них то  женщина и хочет "нравится сама себе" или "красится просто так".

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Смотрю эта зараза уже и гелук захватила, печально, думал, там несколько поздоровее обстановка.
> 
>  Основная зараза конечно идёт из АП, по понятным причинам в у нас в ДО этой дрянью уже почти все повально инфицированны, ну вот и в славную школу гелук этот вирус проник оказывается.


Бог ты мой, скоро и Куру Хунга увидим в рясе монаха :Cry: , принявшего все обеты.
Топпер ваши слова да прямо КУРУ в ухо :Frown:  попали. Вот сила проповеди и аромат благих дел. :Cool:

----------


## Топпер

> эти правила были предписаны для опр времени в опр ист эпохе. Я полагаю, что Шакйамуни их бы кардинально переписал сейчас.


Т.е. всё-таки умнее  :Mad: 
Думать вы можете всё, что угодно. Но Сангха так не думает. В противном случае за две с половиной тысячи лет, Винаю поменяли бы.



> Так же как он дополнял их в зависимости от ситуации.


Это право Будды менять Винаю.



> Впрочем если бы он появился сейчас, то тхеравадины скорее всего предали бы его анафеме за нововведения и изменения и несоответствие своим стереотипам.


Он бы проповедовал ту же Дхамму и ту же Винаю. Прекрасную в начале, в середине и в конце.




> да, это красиво, но может исходить неблагой аромат от тех дел которые не совершил, но мог и он может заглушить все благие ароматы


Нет. Такого быть не может. Камма от недеяния не какапливается.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

[бханте вынужден излагать этологию вместо дхаммы]

----------


## Нико

> Ну-ко, ну-ко. С этого места, особливо поподробнее хотелось услышать.
> 
>  Вот она хде собака порылася!!!!!
> 
>  Не будь этого современного буддисткого тантрического фольклора, причём самим тётками придуманного, не было б такого нашествия в тантрический буддизм оголтелых феминисток.
>  Смотрю эта зараза уже и гелук захватила, печально, думал, там несколько поздоровее обстановка.
> 
>  Основная зараза конечно идёт из АП, по понятным причинам в у нас в ДО этой дрянью уже почти все повально инфицированны, ну вот и в славную школу гелук этот вирус проник оказывается.


Да расслабьтесь, я не про себя же говорю. Просто мой Учитель сказал как-то, что в этом мире очень много эманаций одной известной буддийской богини в разных формах. Так что не тётки в данном случае это придумали.

----------


## Топпер

> девушки, одевайтесь на випассану как на хэллуин, монахи жаждут увидеть ваш как мешок с костями и чтобы вы смердели. Так легче монахам с соблазнами бороться.


На випассану нужно одеваться в белую, закрытую, не прозрачную и не обтягивающую одежду. Вот это нормально для затвора.




> мы знаем разные формы буддизма и медленные и быстрые.


Лучше сказать, что вы знаете о методах называющих себя быстрыми. На практике скорость никем не доказана.



> можно и как на фронт.
> 
> можно отсекать сразу и в большом количестве ставя себя в подобные условия, а если ждать пока у меня отомрут все привязанности, а потом уже посмотрим, то это называется ждать у моря погоды. Не смущайте девушек этой постепенностью, так они только к концу калпы до нирваны доберутся


Вам сколько лет?



> вы совершенно оторваны от современной жизни, устройтесь на работу в фирму. если женщина хоть один раз придет на работу неухоженная то ей будут это вспоминать потом целый год.


Ничего страшного.
Должен человек хоть чем-то жертвовать на духовном пути? Вы думаете, что 4 раза в месяц придти не накрашенной - это великая жертва? 
О каком быстром пути вы вообще можете в таком случае говорить?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), Леонид Ш (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> ..... Мужчине важно оплодотворить как можно больше женщин за жизнь. Поэтому мужчины набирают количество связей.".


Да откуда же вы Топпер такие данные берете? По моему из детского журнала "Мурзилка" раздел "не ходите девочки в Африку гулять"

----------


## ullu

хочется как-то остановить это сумашествие....всеобщее..

----------

Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> хочется как-то остановить это сумашествие....всеобщее..


Модераторы проснутся и всё удалят.

----------


## куру хунг

> хочется как-то остановить это сумашествие....всеобщее..


 Ну рановато, что то, обижаешь. Ну потерпи трохи. Эт только разминка.
 Самое интересное впереди ещё. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Если женщина действительно преодолела в себе привязанность к сексу и т.п., то зачем ей краситься в этом случае? Косметика - это для других.
> А если ещё не преодолела, то можно (и даже нужно) продолжать следить за собой. Для мирянки это допустимо. В конце концов она должна нравится мужу.
> Неплохо от одного до четырёх раз в месяц брать суточные посты, во время которых косметикой и украшениями не пользоваться.


Мужчины тоже не чужды всему этому, холят свои мышцы, бреются начисто, гонятся за одеждой и прочее.

Я вообще дома не крашусь и одеваю просто удобную одежду. Мужу понравиться можно и так.

Что касается внешнего - моделирую свой внешний вид в зависимости от того, какой результат хочу получить от встречи. Я неосознанно по делам не выхожу. Мне надо то в школу к дочери пойти, то в молодую компанию, то переводчицей на выставку, то в БЦ и прочее. Одежда для меня - просто социальный атрибут. И я не должна вываливаться из общей массы и обращать на себя лишнее внимание неухоженностью. Иначе я подведу своих работодателей. Иначе со мной не захотят правильно разговаривать. А кокетничать мне некогда. Я все равно в первую очередь скелеты у людей и их кармические наработки рассматриваю.

Я много лет подрабатывала манекенщицей. Платили очень много. Час подработаешь - неделю жить можно. Поэтому никакой привязанности не имею  к одежде. Для меня важно, чтобы были чистые линии, красивый цвет, интересное дизайнерское решение и гармония во всем. Чтобы мой вид приносил радость и умиротворение окружающим. И такие наряды я могу себе и другим сама состряпать за пару рублей.

 Это просто намалеванная оболочка. Но людям она нужна. Если они покупаются на рекламу, если они живут по принципам самсары, так чего от них ждать?  Они не сделают того, что должны сделать, если ты к ним придешь не в том виде. Это просто порой элементарное уважение. Красивый человек полностью красив. Надо вести себя так, чтобы к тебе проявляли уважение.

Вовлекаться в это не обязательно. Разве у иллюзий о счастье бывает пол? Одежда?

Я прошу модератора прекратить подобные разговоры о женщинах. Вся эта тема - это огромное неуважение к ним и непонимание буддийского подхода.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Так одно другого не исключает.


Глядя на ваши сообщения начинаю подозревать, что исключают.



> Я посмотрю по ситуации.


Хорошо, что хоть предупредили. Теперь буду настороже читая ваши советы.



> Не смейтесь. Он так и не доплыл до след. берега, т.к. попал в чистую землю.


Т.е. и сам утонул и старушку в результате утопил?



> В убийстве мотивация играет решающую  роль. Например, случайно по дороге Вы наступили на насекомое и убили его, но не хотели ведь? В этом случае карма убийства гораздо легче....


Так это вообще к мотивации не относится. Вы путаете четану и килесы. 
Наступить можно неосознанно. И тогда неблагая камма не создаётся. А уж если убиваешь понимая, что перед тобой ЖС, то камма копится независимо от мотивации. Конечно, при доса-килесе негативная камма будет поболее, нежели от убийства в силу невежества, но суть принципиально это не изменит.



> Так я, во-первых, про женщин говорила, а во-вторых, у Ринпоче, который не моется и не следит за собой, вряд ли многие люди хотели бы учиться. Это всё относится к разряду "искусных средств".


Как изменились позиции. Раньше то тибетцы вообще не мылись. И ничего. Или такой ринпоче не смог бы среди вас распространить Дхамму ? :Wink: 



> Ну да, если не брать в расчёт Махаяну.


А в Махаяне разве изобрели какую-то новую камму которая как-то по-другому работает? 
Ламрим посмотрите. Что там про неблагие поступки пишут.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Модераторы проснутся и всё удалят.


Все...кроме кармы. :Kiss:

----------


## Топпер

> Честно говоря, какая-то страшная тема получается. Один обвиняет женщин в безнравственности из-за коротких юбок и косметики,


А, что в этом нравственного?

Восемь обетов, которые выше пяти, однозначно говорят об отказе от украшений, косметики и т.п.
А восемь обетов в любом случае соответствуют более высокой нравственности.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Должен человек хоть чем-то жертвовать на духовном пути? Вы думаете, что 4 раза в месяц придти не накрашенной - это великая жертва?


Даже не 4 а 8 раз в месяц по субботам и воскресеньям этих девушек обычно и так видят дома мужья не накрашенными,.....(дальше лучше не исать, знакомые дамы обидятся). Но вопрос? А на фига? Это не жертва как раз будет, а отдых от украшений и пр.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Глядя на ваши сообщения начинаю подозревать, что исключают.
> 
> Хорошо, что хоть предупредили. Теперь буду настороже читая ваши советы.



Да я советов, в общем-то, не даю... Так просто, "низшие способности".



> Т.е. и сам утонул и старушку в результате утопил?


Нет, в чистую землю улетел, а старушка в Ваджрайогиню превратилась... Вы не поверите..




> Так это вообще к мотивации не относится. Вы путаете четану и килесы. 
> Наступить можно неосознанно. И тогда неблагая камма не создаётся. А уж если убиваешь понимая, что перед тобой ЖС, то камма копится независимо от мотивации. Конечно, при доса-килесе негативная камма будет поболее, нежели от убийства в силу невежества, но суть принципиально это не изменит.



А я считаю, что создаётся неблагая карма, даже при неосознанном убийстве... Хотя и гораздо менее тяжкая.




> Как изменились позиции. Раньше то тибетцы вообще не мылись. И ничего. Или такой ринпоче не смог бы среди вас распространить Дхамму ?


Не знаю, не помню, что было раньше. Сейчас внешний вид играет роль, тибетцы-то уже вышли на "международную арену".

----------


## куру хунг

> Бог ты мой, скоро и Куру Хунга увидим в рясе монаха, принявшего все обеты.


 Не, не увидите. Я не за монашество, если что.

 Я всего лишь про то, что в современном тибетском буддизме в России по крайней мере, женщины по преимуществу оказывааються по тем же причинам, что и бодибилдинге, в армии, бизнесе, госуправлении.
 То есть по причине повального скрытого и явного феминизма.

 Не будь темы, о неких нафантазированных преимуществах женщин на пути тантры(и дзогчен), дакини там и прочая фигня. То обходили б они за сто вёрст эти тантры-мантры.
 И было б их примерно столько же как в дзен и тхераваде.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Я вообще дома не крашусь и одеваю просто удобную одежду. Мужу понравиться можно и так.


О чём и речь. 

Но здесь мне доказывают, что красятся "для себя". Т.е. по идее должны и дома ходить при полном параде.



> Что касается внешнего - я моделирую свой внешний вид в зависимости от того, какой результат хочу получить от встречи. Я неосознанно по делам не выхожу. Мне надо то в школу к дочери пойти, то в молодую кампанию, то переводчицей на выставку, и прочее. Это просто намалеванная оболочка. Но людям она нужна. Если они покупаются на рекламу, так чего от них ждать?


Поэтому для мирянок вполне допустимо красится. Я об этом в первом сообщении и сказал.
Но это - уступка социуму. Для достижения Ниббаны красится нет необходимости.



> Искусные методы, это искусные методы. Вовлекаться в них не обязательно. Мужчины тоже не чужды всему этому, холят свои мышцы, бреются начисто, гонятс за одеждой и прочее.
> 
> Разве у иллюзий о счастье бывает пол?
> 
> Я прошу модератора прекратить подобные разговоры о женщинах. Вся эта тема - это огромное неуважение к ним и непонимание буддийского подхода.


О женщинах разговор пошёл только по причине того, что женщины возмутились.
Например, если я скажу здешним мужчинам, что для того, чтобы передвигаться в городе вполне достаточно иметь девятку, а не форд-фокус, вряд ли мужчины станут возмущаться. Для них очевидно, что большая дорогая машина - это способ продемонстрировать свою конкурентноспособность.
Соответственно и спор с их стороны не возникает.

----------


## Нико

> дакини там и прочая фигня.


Наверное, Вы не давали обетов тантры???

----------


## Топпер

> Даже не 4 а 8 раз в месяц по субботам и воскресеньям этих девушек обычно и так видят дома мужья не накрашенными,.....(дальше лучше не исать, знакомые дамы обидятся). Но вопрос? А на фига? Это не жертва как раз будет, а отдых от украшений и пр.


Чтобы это было жертвой и нужно принимать обеты. Т.е. понимать почему и зачем это делается.
Иначе пост превращается из духовного делания в вид диеты для похудения.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> хочется как-то остановить это сумашествие....всеобщее..


спокойнее уллу, осознавайте все как звуки мантры, как говорится "по кому звонит колокол"
лучше выскажитесь по теме, к вам ведь тоже могут придти хоть сейчас и спросить "Готова?, на выход"

----------


## куру хунг

Вспомнил вот. пару лет назад наткнулся в сети на интересную книжецу.

 Вис Виталис. "Женщина, где у неё кнопка".

 Парень-молоток просто. Средней руки рок-музыкант.
 Сочинил такую сущностную брошюрку.90 страниц всего.
 Многих томов стоит.

http://readr.ru/vis-vitalis-ghenschi...ee-knopka.html

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Кузьмич (20.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, в чистую землю улетел, а старушка в Ваджрайогиню превратилась... Вы не поверите..


Это в корне меняет дело. Тогда монаха не накажут в виду смерти виновного. Да и иметь Ваджройогиню вместо старушки-проказницы думаю, для всех лучше.



> А я считаю, что создаётся неблагая карма, даже при неосознанном убийстве... Хотя и гораздо менее тяжкая.


Это не важно, что вы считаете. Важно, что говорил Будда. А Будда вашему пониманию не учил. Ибо оно соответствует джайнскому.

----------


## Нико

> Чтобы это было жертвой и нужно принимать обеты. Т.е. понимать почему и зачем это делается.
> Иначе пост превращается из духовного делания в вид диеты для похудения.


Как же, при принятии однодневных обетов Махаяны дамы не красятся и не носят украшений. Есть ещё пост "нюнг-нэ" называется....Три дня длится.... Не разочаровывайтесь в нас, плиз!!!

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

По мне так чем меньше косметики тем лучше.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> спокойнее уллу, осознавайте все как звуки мантры, как говорится "по кому звонит колокол"
> лучше выскажитесь по теме


Нет, спасибо  :Smilie: 

какие уж тут звуки мантры, кальпы на три вперед "напрактиковали благой речи"

----------

Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Это в корне меняет дело. Тогда монаха не накажут в виду смерти виновного. Да и иметь Ваджройогиню вместо старушки-проказницы думаю, для всех лучше.



А почему проказница вдруг? 





> Это не важно, что вы считаете. Важно, что говорил Будда. А Будда вашему пониманию не учил. Ибо оно соответствует джайнскому.


Ну вот, приехали, в джайны записали... Хорошо не в муслимы....

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, а почему Вы всегда связываете желание нравиться с поиском чувственных удовольствий? Женщины, на самом деле, хотят нравиться окружающим в принципе, и мужчинам и женщинам.


Вот когда мы начинаем разбирать и анализировать это "в прицнипе", оно как некая эфемерная сущность распадается на составляющие.
В этом нет ничего плохого. Это - жизнь. Но неплохо понимать истинные мотивы.

----------


## куру хунг

> Наверное, Вы не давали обетов тантры???


 А что уже появилась новая феминистическая редакция тантрических обетов? :Cry: 

 Не знал. Хотя ожидаемо. :Mad:

----------


## Нико

> А что уже появилась новая феминистическая редакция тантрических обетов?
> 
>  Не знал. Хотя ожидаемо.


Не, я по канону говорю... Если Вам он не известен, то что поделать?

----------


## Топпер

> Как же, при принятии однодневных обетов Махаяны дамы не красятся и не носят украшений. Есть ещё пост "нюнг-нэ" называется....Три дня длится.... Не разочаровывайтесь в нас, плиз!!!


Это замечательно.

----------


## куру хунг

Вис Виталис. "Женщина, где у неё кнопка".

http://readr.ru/vis-vitalis-ghenschi...ee-knopka.html




> Поэтому главная задача этой книги – научить тебя правильно понимать женщин, стратегию и тактику их поведения и избавить от иллюзий. Я дам тебе такие инструменты, с помощью которых ты сможешь выйти из любой ситуации если не победителем, то уж, по крайней мере, не проигравшим.
> 
> Ну, и разумеется, вселить в тебя уверенность. Ведь уверенность в себе – это, пожалуй, самое главное, что необходимо каждому из нас.
> 
> Ясное дело, я готов к тому, что меня ошельмуют сексистом, мужским шовинистом и женоненавистником. Ну, что поделаешь – пророкам всегда тяжело :-).
> 
> Я знаю, что книгу будут читать и женщины. Эй, подруга! Я же сказал, положи на место!.. Не слушается. Ох уж это женское любопытство!
> 
> Ну, и если ты, читатель, забрел на эти страницы конкретно в поисках упомянутой в заглавии кнопки, вынужден тебя разочаровать: заголовок – это просто рекламный ход, и если ты купил эту книгу, то он сработал :-).
> ...

----------


## Нико

> Вот когда мы начинаем разбирать и анализировать это "в прицнипе", оно как некая эфемерная сущность распадается на составляющие.
> В этом нет ничего плохого. Это - жизнь. Но неплохо понимать истинные мотивы.


Да пусть будет кесарю -- кесарево, а богу-богово, в конце концов. Мирянам не следует бодаться с монахами, и наоборот. У каждого свой путь, своя карма. Не так ли?

----------


## Топпер

> А почему проказница вдруг?


Вы же сами писали, что старушка - прокажённая.



> Ну вот, приехали, в джайны записали... Хорошо не в муслимы....


Так это у них концепция каммы - от делания, а не от воления.

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Чтобы это было жертвой и нужно принимать обеты. Т.е. понимать почему и зачем это делается.
> Иначе пост превращается из духовного делания в вид диеты для похудения.


обеты должны быть разумны и иметь эффект. То что хорошо для монаха и монастыря приносит гораздо больше проблем и беспокойства принимающему их в обыденной жизни совр человеку. Поэтому "мы пойдем другим путем"

Аромат тхеравады никогда не привьется на этом форуме разве что в разделе тхеравада, посмотрите статистику, сколько туда людей заходит и скольким интересны тхеравадинсие ретриты. Приятно было смотреть на тхеравадинских монахов когда зуб будды привозили, но они больше напоминают больших детей.

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поэтому для мирянок вполне допустимо красится. Я об этом в первом сообщении и сказал.
> Но это - уступка социуму. Для достижения Ниббаны красится нет необходимости.


Топпер. Вы понимаете, что в отличие от топикстартера, я хорошо понимаю ГДЕ, НА БАЗЕ ЧЕГО достигается нирвана. И поэтому забавно думать, что у ума есть женское или мужское тело или ему можно накрасить тушью ресницы.

Также мне забавно, что буддист, зная о своих бесчисленных перерождениях в силу кармы в разных формах, может вообще не помнить о том, что он сам был неоднократно женщиной(мужчиной) и прочим.

Кроме страстной привязанности к внешнему и непонимания того, как существует относительное, я больше в этом ничего не нахожу.

И только удивляюсь, как это столько людей на БФ видят иначе, и все пытаются затеять гендерный холивар. Остается только пожелать им правильно практиковать, чтобы придти к правильному пониманию окружающих явлений.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> По мне так чем меньше косметики тем лучше.


Дорогой Дондуб, да и странно было бы вас видеть в косметике. А мнение жены такое же?

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

Оттуда же




> О женщинах написано и сказано очень много. А поскольку этот вопрос мужчин всегда волновал, то по поводу женской натуры чаще всего именно они и высказывались. Заметь, что сами женщины (немногочисленные среди них писательницы, философы, режиссеры и т.п.) на эту тему особенно не распространяются. И вовсе не потому, что хотят что-то скрыть. Просто они отлично знают, что вопрос не стоит и выеденного яйца. Они видят проблему изнутри и в курсе: женщины устроены очень просто и даже примитивно (справедливости ради скажу, что мужчины тоже – не вершина конструкторской мысли :-)).
> 
> Основная же проблема восприятия женщины мужчинами – переоценка ее качеств. Причем как хороших, так и плохих. Диапазон мнений широк: от «святые, ангельские существа» до «все бабы – б…» (кстати, то и то – верно, потому что в принципе одно другого не исключает).
> 
> Мужчина обычно приписывает женщине такие черты, которые он хотел бы в ней видеть, но которых у нее, как правило, нет. То есть в силу присущей нам прямолинейной логики мы пытаемся понять женщину через призму собственной природы, наделяя фемину своими, хорошо известными нам качествами. На самом деле женщины спроектированы по иному принципу – даже физически. У них впадины на месте наших выпуклостей, и наоборот.
> 
> И вот, рассуждая таким образом, мужчина либо видит в женщине некоего облагороженного мужчину; либо, поняв, что такое восприятие неистинно, разочаровывается и в отместку наделяет женщину самыми негативными качествами, которые только может придумать. При этом происходит определенная демонизация женского образа, и несчастный неудачник начинает женщину бояться, а потому пытается это неприятное чувство всячески изжить. Это хорошо видно в подростковых и молодежных неформальных обществах и тусовках, где пренебрежительное и уничижительное отношение к женщине – просто способ маскировки своего непонимания женской природы и страхов, вызванных этим непониманием.
> 
> Напомню, что большинство самых жестоких сексуальных маньяков, как выяснили психиатры, кровожадно преследуя женщин, на самом деле попросту их сильно боялись и своими расправами изгоняли собственные страхи, доказывая себе свою силу.
> ...

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Прям не ветка, а просто пир души какой-то для практики Четырех Безмерных

----------

Дондог (25.04.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Да пусть будет кесарю -- кесарево, а богу-богово, в конце концов. Мирянам не следует бодаться с монахами, и наоборот. У каждого свой путь, своя карма. Не так ли?


Я об этом и писал.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Вы же сами писали, что старушка - прокажённая.



А... Понятно... Игра слов. Но мне прокажённые не видятся "проказницами", разные коннотации...





> Так это у них концепция каммы - от делания, а не от воления.


Неужели от простого делания без мотивации карма не создаётся? По-моему, создаётся, но неопределённая, типа того.

----------


## Топпер

> обеты должны быть разумны и иметь эффект. То что хорошо для монаха и монастыря приносит гораздо больше проблем и беспокойства принимающему их в обыденной жизни совр человеку. Поэтому "мы пойдем другим путем"


Вот потому и рекомендуется от одного до четырёх раз в месяц. Современному человеку вполне по силам. Но это, конечно, по желанию.



> Аромат тхеравады никогда не привьется на этом форуме разве что в разделе тхеравада, посмотрите статистику, сколько туда людей заходит и скольким интересны тхеравадинсие ретриты. Приятно было смотреть на тхеравадинских монахов когда зуб будды привозили, но они больше напоминают больших детей.


Привевается постепенно. Посмотрите сколько было тхеравадинов на БФ 10 лет назад и сколько теперь.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер. Вы понимаете, что в отличие от топикстартера, я хорошо понимаю ГДЕ, НА БАЗЕ ЧЕГО достигается нирвана. И поэтому забавно думать, что у ума есть женское или мужское тело или ему можно накрасить тушью ресницы.
> 
> Также мне забавно, что буддист, зная о своих бесчисленных перерождениях в силу кармы в разных формах, может вообще не помнить о том, что он сам был неоднократно женщиной(мужчиной) и прочим.
> 
> Кроме страстной привязанности к внешнему и непонимания того, как существует относительное, я больше в этом ничего не нахожу.
> 
> И только удивляюсь, как это столько людей на БФ видят иначе, и все пытаются затеять гендерный холивар. Остается только пожелать им правильно практиковать, чтобы придти к правильному пониманию окружающих явлений.


Нет здесь гендерного холивара. Просто топикстартер начал о женщинах.. 
У мужчин и женщин просто разные способы выражения своей привлекательности. У женщин - через внешность. У мужчин через статус. А вот разница в женском и мужском уме проявляется (ибо она есть) в том, что мужчины не спорят с тем, что они своей машиной демонстрируют свою сексуальную привлекательность, а женщины спорят.

----------


## куру хунг

Ыщщо




> Появляющийся в пределах изученной зоны мужчина сообщает женщине самую разную информацию о мире и местах, лежащих вне того пространства, что она обозревает. Но женщина не понимает этого. Да, впрочем, она, даже понимая, не испытывает никакого интереса – ведь ей вполне хватает и исследованной области: романтических отношений, собственной внешности, бытовых вопросов и т.п.
> 
> 
>   Мужские интересы и дела женщину часто, скажем так, удивляют. При этом она часто ревнует мужчину к его хобби и иногда даже делает попытки к этому делу приобщиться – но скорее для того, чтобы не упустить мужика из-под своего контроля.
> 
>  В добрачный период моя знакомая девушка не пропускала ни одной репетиции рок-группы, где играл на ударных ее жених. Приносила пирожки суженому, бегала за сигаретами, изображала толпу восхищенных слушательниц и даже начала подпевать вторым голосом в некоторых песнях. В общем, складывалось полное впечатление, что она понимает, разделяет и даже приветствует увлечение своего парня. Это крайне положительно сказалось на его отношении к ней, что, соответственно, и привело к женитьбе. Тут все стало меняться самым волшебным образом – сперва молодая жена так же ходила на репетиции, затем стала появляться реже и реже. А поскольку выпускать мужа из-под контроля не входило в ее планы, то она, используя различные женские приемы дрессировки, сначала увела мужа из этой группы, а затем он и вовсе продал барабаны и бросил музыку.
> 
> Вывод: легкость и любознательность мужчин, их «живое» отношение к жизни, свойственное детям, женщиной так и воспринимаются – как детская непосредственность и увлеченность.
> 
> ...

----------


## Нико

Куру хунг, вы женоненавистник, что ли?  :Smilie:  Такие смешные вещи пишете...

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Ещё




> Снисходительность – вот что позволит тебе прощать женщинам все их закидоны и глупости, которых в любой из них больше, чем живого веса. Смотри на женщину так, как тебе, мужчине, и подобает, – сверху вниз (я не зря привел цитату из Лукиана). Женщина и в самом деле менее разумна и более зависима, а самое главное – она сама нуждается в таком к себе отношении. Для нее, как и для ребенка, быть при ком-то – один из элементов счастья. Но поскольку ты в ответе за того, кого приручил, то тебе нужно научиться быть к нему снисходительнее, что, конечно, не отменяет строгости и не подразумевает возможности давать распускаться.
> 
> Все точно так, как и с ребенком.
> 
> Ведь смысл связки «женщины и дети» гораздо глубже, чем просто описание членов социума, которых первыми эвакуируют в шлюпки при кораблекрушении. И если посмотреть на особенности женского характера строгим мужским взором, то мы найдем массу гораздо более «детских» черт, причем присущих детям самого раннего (дошкольного и даже додетсадовского) возраста.
> 
> Итак, женщина, как и ребенок:
> 
> …Изначально уверена, что ей все можно.
> ...

----------


## Топпер

Кнопка была даже у них

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ань, по собственному опыту могу сказать, что в большинстве случаев женщины стремятся нравиться прежде всего сами себе  В особливости это хорошо видно на примере "девочки, а какую бы мне диетку замутить?".


Артем. Вот многие ставят на алтарь разные атрибуты, жгут благовония, делают простирания, и это выстраивание своего сознания с опорой на внешнее. Они тоже это делают ДЛЯ СЕБЯ. Они выстраивают восприятие.

Когда я иду навестить больного, например, мне надо полностью соответствовать такой ситуации. Я тщательно готовлюсь, чтобы не травмировать его, поддержать, порадовать и прочее. Я стараюсь ЗАРАНЕЕ РАЗМЫШЛЯТЬ, что и как мне надо сделать и стараюсь бездумно не поступать. Потому что мне важен результат. И при этом тщательно себя выстраиваю, чтобы послужить наиболее правильным и полезным образом. И ВСЕ имеет важность. Я даже не могу допустить пятна на одежде. И даже цвет, который на мне, имеет определенное воздействие. Иногда наоборот, надо одеться и выглядеть неважно.

Если надо настроить свои и чужие энергии, то опора идет на все скандхи. Вот поэтому подношения звуком, благовониями, водой для омовения и прочее, делают соответственно, и так далее. Поэтому существует монашеская одежда, поэтому существуют атрибуты тантрических божеств и прочее. И поэтому даже в повседневной жизни можно многое сделать при помощи внешнего.

Я уверена, что все возможности тела и ума, ВСЕ ФОРМЫ можно и нужно НАУЧИТЬСЯ ИСПОЛЬЗОВАТЬ НАИЛУЧШИМ ОБРАЗОМ на благо других.

----------


## Нико

> Требовательна понятно почему. Ведь мужчина несет за нее ответственность, как «родитель», а с родителей грех не потребовать всего и сразу. Родитель должен! Я же его ребенок! И часто женские скандалы и капризы напоминают детские истерики по пустячным поводам, когда малыш валяется на спинке и колотит ногами по полу. Женщины ведут себя примерно так же – разве только на земле не валяются.


Жаль, у Вас, видимо, был негативный опыт... Часто ведь бывает и наоборот!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Посмотрите сколько было тхеравадинов на БФ 10 лет назад и сколько теперь.


Сколько?  :EEK!:

----------


## Ersh

Давайте блииже к буддизму, пожалуйста, особенно куру хунг

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010), Аньезка (16.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Сколько?


Больше на порядок.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А что уже появилась новая феминистическая редакция тантрических обетов?
> 
>  Не знал. Хотя ожидаемо.


http://spiritual.ru/relig/tethics.html

Вы о старой на всякий случай не забудьте.

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> [url]http://spiritual.ru/relig/tethics.html[/url


Ух ты! Катехизис!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет здесь гендерного холивара. Просто топикстартер начал о женщинах.. 
> У мужчин и женщин просто разные способы выражения своей привлекательности. У женщин - через внешность. У мужчин через статус. А вот разница в женском и мужском уме проявляется (ибо она есть) в том, что мужчины не спорят с тем, что они своей машиной демонстрируют свою сексуальную привлекательность, а женщины спорят.


Я была в разных странах и видела множество людей, исполняющих множество ролей, так что давайте не будем. Полно мужчин, выражающихся через внешность и женщин, выражающихся через статус. Это исключительно ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНО - карма и выражение аффектов, может, хватит проводить параллели и обобщать?

И вы не можете как следует судить о том, как мужчины выражают свою привлекательность и чем привлекают -  из Вашего сегодняшнего тела мужчины, будучи мужчиной. Точно так же, как не можете знать, что переживает женщина при родах. И наоборот, МЫ не знаем этого изнутри. Единственное, что дает нормальную функцию обоим, это союз, основанный на любви, взаимном пожелании счастья и служении друг другу.

А своей машиной половина мужского населения, например, Италии, демонстрирует свою мужскую привлекательность, они даже одежду в цвет машины подбирают, Вы о чем? О России я уж и не говорю. Самсара сошла с ума на почве взаимного обольщения.

Извините, но я уже утомилась объяснять, что в самсаре все едино, потому как опирается на клеши и иллюзорное представление о счастье. Внезависимости от формы существа.

Если же данное существо является БУДДИСТОМ(КОЙ), то оно должно правильно пользоваться своим телом и умом, которое оно имеет в этой жизни - в буддийском ключе. ИСПОЛЬЗУЯ ВСЕ ЕГО ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА для практики.

Мужчины спорят и болтают почище женщин. Почитать хоть бы эту тему и посчитать. 

Извините, пойду мужу подготовлю все для завтрака и приведу в порядок его одежду на утро. Надеюсь, ваши женщины сделают для вас то же самое.

----------


## Топпер

> Это исключительно ИНДИВИДУАЛЬНО - карма и выражение аффектов, может, хватит проводить параллели и обобщать?


Считать, что всё *исключительно индивидуально* - это тоже ошибка. Индивидуальность в одном не исключает похожести в другом.



> И вы не можете как следует судить о том, как мужчины выражают свою привлекательность и чем привлекают из сегодняшнего тела мужчины.


А почему вы мне отказываете в таком праве? Кто может?



> Извините, но я уже утомилась объяснять, что в самсаре все едино, потому как опирается на клеши и иллюзорное представление о счастье. Внезависимости от формы существа.


И, тем не менее, мужчины и женщины в этой жизни отличаются. Таже дхамма пола в их потоке сознания разная.



> Если же данное существо является БУДДИСТОМ(КОЙ), то оно должно правильно пользоваться своим телом и умом, которое оно имеет в этой жизни - в буддийском ключе. ИСПОЛЬЗУЯ ВСЕ ЕГО ПРЕИМУЩЕСТВА для практики.


Конечно же.



> Мужчины спорят и болтают почище женщин.


Не увидел в данной теме, чтобы мужчины протестовали против машин.

----------


## Neroli

> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"
> 
> И что вы думаете отвечает эта .......  (дура или святая).


Тему читаю, давно так не ржала.спасибо.
Джамбал, вы о чем вообще? Какой отказ от мужа, детей, счетов? Тут от косметики отказаться не могут, такая буча ))))))

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Считать, что всё *исключительно индивидуально* - это тоже ошибка. Индивидуальность в одном не исключает похожести в другом..


Красное может быть яблоко. Красное может быть Феррари. Если даже один признак, одна составляющая не будет не соответствовать - результат будет другой. Но, с другой стороны известно, что Будда проповедовал только 84 000 груды учений - соответственно подводимым :Smilie: 




> А почему вы мне отказываете в таком праве? Кто может?


Я Вам не отказываю в праве. Представьте у себя роды. Все буддийское Учение основано на получении ПРЯМОГО опыта. Если нет прямого опыта, изнутри о нем судить нельзя. Вот поэтому вся суть Учения заключается не на передаче Буддой его опыта, а в объяснении методов, следуя которым можно достичь этого опыта.




> И, тем не менее, мужчины и женщины в этой жизни отличаются. Таже дхамма пола в их потоке сознания разная.


Конечно же.

Я с этим не спорю. Я хорошо чувствую тело и ум своего мужа. Но я считаю, что дело упирается еще и в воспринимающие способности и в силу мотивации. А также в наработанные умения. А реализация может идти на базе любого тела. Просто пока мы пребываем в мужском теле, мы реализуем определенные задачи, а в женском - другие. Но у всех нас есть и те, и те возможности. И были и мужские и женские тела неоднократно. Просто естесственным образом работает именно нынешнее строение .




> Не увидел в данной теме, чтобы мужчины протестовали против машин


Не поняла мысли.

----------


## Топпер

> Я Вам не отказываю в праве. Представьте у себя роды. Все буддийское Учение основано на получении ПРЯМОГО опыта. Если нет прямого опыта, изнутри о нем судить нельзя. Вот поэтому вся суть Учения заключается не на передаче Буддой его опыта, а в объяснении методов, следуя которым можно достичь этого опыта.


Не понял какая связь между родами и отказе мне в праве суждений о том, как мужчины выражают свою привлекательность.



> Я с этим не спорю. Я хорошо чувствую тело и ум своего мужа. Но я считаю, что дело упирается еще и в воспринимающие способности и в силу мотивации. А также в наработанные умения. А реализация может идти на базе любого тела. Просто пока мы пребываем в мужском теле, мы реализуем определенные задачи, а в женском - другие. Но у всех нас есть и те, и те возможности. И были и мужские и женские тела неоднократно. Просто естесственным образом работает именно нынешнее строение .


С этим я и не спорю.



> Не поняла мысли.


Мысль в том, что в гендерный холивар тема превращается только по той причине, что женщины в теме протестуют против того, чтобы называть вещи своими именами, а мужчины нет. Но свои способы привлечения особ противоположного пола и утверждения статуса в кругу своего пола, есть и у мужчин и у женщин.

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), Дубинин (16.11.2010), куру хунг (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Мысль в том, что в гендерный холивар тема превращается только по той причине, что женщины в теме протестуют против того, чтобы *называть вещи своими именами*, а мужчины нет. Но свои способы привлечения особ противоположного пола и утверждения статуса в кругу своего пола, есть и у мужчин и у женщин.


Ваша правда, Топпер, косметика к Дхарме не имеет отношения. Но то, что её использование безнравственно тоже не верно. Я косметикой не пользуюсь (не могу себя заставить, ыыы), поэтому могу судить более-менее объективно.

----------


## Топпер

> Ваша правда, Топпер, косметика к Дхарме не имеет отношения. Но то, что её использование безнравственно тоже не верно. Я косметикой не пользуюсь, поэтому могу судить более-менее объективно.


Я не говорил, что безнравственно. Я говорил, что менее нравственно, чем при полном отказе (при восьми обетах). Безнравственно и менее нравственно - не синонимы.
Более того, я нигде не утверждал, что женщинам-буддисткам нужно срочно бросить косметику. Подобное требование было бы чрезмерным. А вот 1 - 4 дня в месяц без неё - это хорошо.  Плюс время затворов. В остальное время нужно быть адекватным социуму. Поэтому превращение женщин в пугал (о чём говорил топикстартер) или попытка быть монахинями, не есть хорошо.
Другое дело, что и помочь на пути к Ниббане косметика тоже не может.

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не понял какая связь между родами и отказе мне в праве суждений о том, как мужчины выражают свою привлекательность.


 Тут, пожалуй, вы должны быть еще больший эксперт, по праву мужчины. Я имела ввиду, что, наверно. женщины лучше знают, чем для них привлекателен мужчина :Smilie: 





> Мысль в том, что в гендерный холивар тема превращается только по той причине, что женщины в теме протестуют против того, чтобы называть вещи своими именами, а мужчины нет.


Не передергиваете. Если прочитать тему с начала, то мужчины тоже "хороши".  И в искаженном восприятии им тоже не откажешь.

Приведите мне пример, где я протестую против того, чтобы называть вещи своими именами, пожалуйста.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Больше на порядок.


благодаря тантристам в том числе и женщинам

----------


## Топпер

> Тут, пожалуй, вы должны быть еще больший эксперт, по праву мужчины. Я имела ввиду, что, наверно. женщины лучше знают, чем для них привлекателен мужчина


Теперь понял фразу.



> Не передергиваете. Если прочитать тему с начала, то мужчины тоже "хороши".  И в искаженном восприятии им тоже не откажешь.


Не откажешь. Но спорят защищая свои методы демонстрации - меньше.



> Приведите мне пример, где я не называю вещи своими именами, пожалуйста.


Вы, как раз, не выступали в защиту.

----------


## Топпер

> благодаря тантристам в том числе и женщинам


Не исключаю этого.

----------


## Neroli

> Я не говорил, что безнравственно. Я говорил, что менее нравственно, чем при полном отказе (при восьми обетах). Безнравственно и менее нравственно - не синонимы.
> Более того, я нигде не утверждал, что женщинам-буддисткам нужно срочно бросить косметику. Подобное требование было бы чрезмерным. А вот 1 - 4 дня в месяц без неё - это хорошо.  Плюс время затворов. В остальное время нужно быть адекватным социуму. Поэтому превращение женщин в пугал (о чём говорил топикстартер) или попытка быть монахинями, не есть хорошо.
> Другое дело, что и помочь на пути к Ниббане косметика тоже не может.


Топпер, ну вы бы уж определились, женщины красяться, чтобы не превращаться в пугол или для демонстрации своей сексуальной привлекательности, как вы утверждали ранее ?

----------

Jambal Dorje (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> .
> я нигде не утверждал, что женщинам-буддисткам нужно срочно бросить косметику. Подобное требование было бы чрезмерным. А вот 1 - 4 дня в месяц без неё - это хорошо.  Плюс время затворов. В остальное время нужно быть адекватным социуму. Поэтому превращение женщин в пугал (о чём говорил топикстартер) или попытка быть монахинями, не есть хорошо.
> Другое дело, что и помочь на пути к Ниббане косметика тоже не может.


Я иногда неделями не вижу себя в зеркале, хотя чищу зубы прямо перед ним :Smilie: 

Глаза вообще крашу пару раз в месяц. ВООБЩЕ не вижу в этом препятствий для ритрита и для однодневного обета. Точно также, как и в чистке зубов и в еде. Мы делаем много лишнего и так. Особенно, миряне.

Думаю, на ритрит правильно отказаться только от того, что на самом деле является твоей привязанностью, и чему уделяется чрезмерное внимание. Для однодневного же обета есть список правил. Не думаю, что надо в него еще что-то добавлять.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, ну вы бы уж определились, женщины красяться, чтобы не превращаться в пугол или для демонстрации своей сексуальной привлекательности, как вы утверждали ранее ?


Критерии общества считают в наше время ненакрашенных женщин - пугалами. О чём нас уведомил топикстартер.
Но проблема в том, что сами критерии общества построены на желании демонстрировать собственную привлекательность.

Там, где такого желания нет, критерии другие. Например в женских монастырях сама тема не встанет. Там монахинь никто не считает пугалами из-за отсутствия косметики.

----------

куру хунг (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Другое дело, что и помочь на пути к Ниббане косметика тоже не может.


косметика давно уже из разряда кусала или акусала дхарм превратилась в достаточно нейтральный элемент, примерно как бритость или небритость у мужчин. 

кстати, вас не коробит усики и бородка у Падмасамбхавы, подозревая что вы бы сделали ему замечание за отход от канона

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Там, где такого желания нет, критерии другие. Например в женских монастырях сама тема не встанет. Там монахинь никто не считает пугалами из-за отсутствия косметики.


так там все пугалы эти пудгалы, хотя есть и хорошенькие и без косметики

----------


## Топпер

> косметика давно уже из разряда кусала или акусала дхарм превратилась в достаточно нейтральный элемент, примерно как бритость или небритость у мужчин.


Увы, в обетах аттханга сила есть указание на не пользование парфюмерией и украшениями.



> кстати, вас не коробит усики и бородка у Падмасамбхавы, подозревая что вы бы сделали ему замечание за отход от канона


Он мирянином был. Что с него требовать?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Он мирянином был. Что с него требовать?


будда-мирянин, это не слабо или как сказал бы классик эта фраза "посильнее чем "Фауст" Гете"
вы точно войдете в историю буддизма своей фразой.

----------

куру хунг (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> будда-мирянин, это не слабо или как сказал бы классик эта фраза "посильнее чем "Фауст" Гете"
> вы точно войдете в историю буддизма своей фразой.


Таки не был он Буддой. Масштаб не тот. Таких будд в каждой традиции по десятку наберётся.

Следующим настоящим Буддой, после Будды Готамы, будет Будда Меттея.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Леонид Ш (16.11.2010), Читтадхаммо (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Критерии общества считают в наше время ненакрашенных женщин - пугалами. О чём нас уведомил топикстартер.
> Но проблема в том, что сами критерии общества построены на желании демонстрировать собственную привлекательность.


Давайте тогда считать макияж буддисток следствием нежелания быть пугалом, а привлекательность всего лишь побочным эффектом?




> Там, где такого желания нет, критерии другие. Например в женских монастырях сама тема не встанет. Там монахинь никто не считает пугалами из-за отсутствия косметики.


Я думала как раз наоброт, монахини не пользуются косметикой, потому что им до фени считает их кто-то пугалами или нет.

----------


## Топпер

> Давайте тогда считать макияж буддисток следствием нежелания быть пугалом, а привлекательность всего лишь побочным эффектом?


Если женщина красится в исключительных случаях, например в таких, когда мужчина вынужден надеть костюм, тогда наверное можно считать.
Если же каждый день - то думаю, что больше для себя.
Хотя если хороший макияж - это дресс код в какой-либо фирме  тогда допускаю, что по велению начальства.



> Я думала как раз наоброт, монахини не пользуются косметикой, потому что им до фени считает их кто-то пугалами или нет.


монахини - тоже женщины. Также, как монахи - мужчины.
Помню, как у нас монахини смотрели друг друга, чтобы косметики сильно не было видно перд учителем.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Если женщина красится в исключительных случаях, например в таких, когда мужчина вынужден надеть костюм, тогда наверное можно считать.
> Если же каждый день - то думаю, что больше для себя.
> Хотя если хороший макияж - это дресс код в какой-либо фирме  тогда допускаю, что по велению начальства.


"По одежке" много где встречают, в магазинах, например. Я как вечно не при макияже могу сказать, то это чувствуется, особенно пренебрежительны, как не странно, женщины -)) Правда меня общественные тараканы не стимулируют почему то никак. 
А вот начальница спрашивала почему я не крашусь... Видимо придется. Буддисты, помогите себя заставить, ааааа -))




> Также, как монахи - мужчины.


а в чем это выражается? у женщин в косметике, у мужчин?

----------


## Dondhup

> Таки не был он Буддой. Масштаб не тот. Таких будд в каждой традиции по десятку наберётся.
> 
> Следующим настоящим Буддой, после Будды Готамы, будет Будда Меттея.


Согласно тибеткой линии Будда Майтрея следующим проявит нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя. Что не исключает проявление нирманакай другими Буддами или Буддой Майтрей в других формах. Реализацию могу достичь как монахи так и нагпы ( естественно женщины тоже)

----------


## Топпер

> а в чем это выражается? у женщин в косметике, у мужчин?


У мужчин? В статусе. В дорогих вещах, начиная от машин и часов и заканчивая яхтами и оружием. В престижности должности в мигалках и т.д. Плюс в красивых женщинах в сопровождении.  :Confused:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Согласно тибеткой линии Будда Майтрея следующим проявит нирманакаю в форме Всемирного Учителя. Что не исключает проявление нирманакай другими Буддами или Буддой Майтрей в других формах. Реализацию могу достичь как монахи так и нагпы ( естественно женщины тоже)


Это только согласно тибетской линии. Думаю, что буддисты "во всемирном масштабе" вряд ли согласятся с этим.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Во "всемирном масштабе" у нас остаются дзенцы и тхеравада  :Smilie: 
Я так и не понял есть ли в традиционном чань концепция трех тел.

----------


## Топпер

> Во "всемирном масштабе" у нас остаются дзенцы и тхеравада 
> Я так и не понял есть ли в традиционном чань концепция трех тел.


Во всемирном масштабе у нас остаётся 94% буддистов. И это отнюдь не только Дзен и Тхеравада.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Мне интересно по какой методике расчет процентов? 
Кроме того важно не количество, а знания, сохраненные в тех или иных линиях. Многие себя буддистами считают а да ж Прибежища в этой жизни не принимали или молятся Будде как богу.

Почитал статью в Викепедии по состоянию Дхармы в Японии , интересно.

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%91%...BD%D0%B8%D0%B8

У нас только дзэн представлен да и то через Францию  :Smilie: 
Интересно что японцы с момента прихода Дхармы только через примерно 1000 лет стали японский активно использовать.

----------


## Топпер

> Мне интересно по какой методике расчет процентов?


Приводили статистику на сайте.



> Кроме того важно не количество, а знания, сохраненные в тех или иных линиях. Многие себя буддистами считают а да ж Прибежища в этой жизни не принимали или молятся Будде как богу.


Это для любых течений характерно.



> У нас только дзэн представлен да и то через Францию


А Кван Ум как же?

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Dondhup

Я имел в виду из японского буддизма. И корейского один Кван-ум, хотя назвать его чисто корейкой школой трудно. Он, на мой взгляд, несколько американизирован и европеизирован. Слышал кстати что название ближе к Кван ым.

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Слушал кстати что название ближе к Кван ым.


Да, простите за оффтопик, правильно транскрибировать корейское слово по-русски — Кван Ым.

Кван Ум — это через английский.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Кван Ум — это через английский.


Сокращённое от русского "квантовый ум"  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> У мужчин? В статусе. В дорогих вещах, начиная от машин и часов и заканчивая яхтами и оружием. В престижности должности в мигалках и т.д. Плюс в красивых женщинах в сопровождении.


Нет, я про монахов-мужчин, что они всё равно мужчины -)) мечтают стать самым главным бханте? -))

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, я про монахов-мужчин, что они всё равно мужчины -)) мечтают стать самым главным бханте? -))


Не все. Хотя таковые тоже есть.
А вот настоятелями хотят стать многие.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Таки не был он Буддой. Масштаб не тот. Таких будд в каждой традиции по десятку наберётся.
> 
> Следующим настоящим Буддой, после Будды Готамы, будет Будда Меттея.


... *Буддой, который продемонстрирует 12 деяний* во время полного отсутсвия Дхармы в мире.

ПратьекаБудд (прикольно то, что они именно Будды, а не ПратьекаАрхаты) никто не отменял.

----------


## Топпер

Паччекабудды не проповедуют.



> (прикольно то, что они именно Будды, а не ПратьекаАрхаты)


Архаты - это тоже вид Будд. Савакабудды.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> Паччекабудды не проповедуют.
> 
> Архаты - это тоже вид Будд. Савакабудды.


Странно, откуда же у них берутся ученики? Не проповедуют, не учат *открыто, широко*."савака" - это "шравака" (санск.), непосредственно слушающий Будду... но разница между Архатом и Буддой не только в том, что Архат, будучи савакой, учение получил от Будды или другого Архата... разница между Архатом и Буддой более существенна, посему уровнять Будд, ПратьекаБудд и Савакабудд не получается

----------


## Топпер

> Странно, откуда же у них берутся ученики? Не проповедуют, не учат *открыто, широко*.


А кто был учеником Паччекабудды?



> "савака" - это "шравака" (санск.), непосредственно слушающий Будду... но разница между Архатом и Буддой не только в том, что Архат, будучи савакой, учение получил от Будды или другого Архата... разница между Архатом и Буддой более существенна, посему уровнять Будд, ПратьекаБудд и Савакабудд не получается


Они все пробуждённые. Ниббана у всех трёх видов - одинакова. По воззрениям Тхеравады, конечно.

----------


## PampKin Head

> А кто был учеником Паччекабудды?


Собственно, если сами ПратьекаБудды широко не известны, то почему должны быть известны их ученики?

В тибетских Ламримах есть упоминания тем, которые указывают на то, что там были свои линии приемственности (от ПратьекаБудд).




> Они все пробуждённые. Ниббана у всех трёх видов - одинакова. По воззрениям Тхеравады, конечно.


Забавный метод сравнения. Вот у меня две ноги, и у Торчинова тоже было две ноги. Это же не значит, что у нас были одинаковые навыки, знания и способности.

В *K&S* вопрос "чем отличается Архат от Будды" или "чем отличаются два главных ученика Будды от самого Будды" разобраны вполне доступно (и это далеко не только вопрос открытия БВП).

----------


## Топпер

> Собственно, если сами ПратьекаБудды широко не известны, то почему должны быть известны их ученики?
> 
> В тибетских Ламримах есть упоминания темы, которые указывают на то, что там были свои линии приемственности.


Так имена хоть известны?



> Забавный метод сравнения. Вот у меня две ноги, и у Торчинова тоже было две ноги. Это же не значит, что у нас были одинаковые навыки, знания и способности.


Это значит, что вы одинаково можете ходить.



> В *K&S* вопрос "чем отличается Архат от Будды" или "чем отличаются два главных ученика будды от самого Будды" разобраны.


Ниббана Будд и Архатов - одинакова. Они одинаково свободны от сансары.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Так имена хоть известны?


Это принчипиальный вопрос - знание имен? 




> Это значит, что вы одинаково можете ходить.


*Да, в этом мы одинаковы.*




> Ниббана Будд и Архатов - одинакова. Они одинаково свободны от сансары.


Да, да. Я в курсе, что у Будды тоже две ноги, и у Архатов их столько же. Это значит, что они могут ходить.
...

Будда - Архат, но Архат - не Будда не только в силу источника получения Дхаммы. Хотя Нибанна у них, возможно, одинаковая.

----------


## Топпер

> Это принчипиальный вопрос - знание имен?


Нет. Просто я не слышал, чтобы Паччекабудды проповедовали. Вот и стало интересно. 



> Будда - Архат, но Архат - не Будда не только в силу источника получения Дхаммы. Хотя Нибанна у них, возможно, одинаковая.


Архат - не Саммасамбудда и не Паччекабудда. Он - Савакабудда. Третий, младший вид пробуждённых. Которые сами не открывают учение.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Нет. Просто я не слышал, чтобы Паччекабудды проповедовали. Вот и стало интересно.


Как исторические Будды? Нет, так не проповедовали.




> Архат - не Саммасамбудда и не Паччекабудда. Он - Савакабудда. Третий, младший вид пробуждённых. Которые сами не открывают учение.


К вопросу о том, чем отличаются Саммасамбудды от Архатов.

*K&S, страница 192* 

http://www.paauk.org/files/rules_for...rs_21nov06.pdf


Вопрос: это каноническая точка зрения?

----------


## Топпер

> Как исторические Будды? Нет, так не проповедовали.


Ок.

К вопросу о том, чем отличаются Саммасамбудды от Архатов.
Вопрос: это каноническая точка зрения?[/QUOTE]
Если бы я ещё прочесть мог  :Embarrassment: 

Переводчиком не берётся.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Ок.
> 
> К вопросу о том, чем отличаются Саммасамбудды от Архатов.
> Вопрос: это каноническая точка зрения?


есть же Zomесли коротко, то отсутствие у Архатов sabanutta nanna и других особых качеств  и нанн Будд

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> есть же Zomесли коротко, то отсутствие у Архатов sabanutta nanna и других особых качеств  и нанн Будд


Да, сил и знаний у Архатов меньше. Именно поэтому они и не могут открыть Восьмеричный Путь с нуля. Именно потому мы и говорим, что Будда Готама - беспримерный учитель. Саммасамбудды - высшие среди Будд.

----------


## Топпер

> Aniezka, всё в порядке. Keep cool ! Реальная "экстраваганца" - когда тайские монахи начинают краситься и выглядеть как женщины.


Это какие тайские монахи красятся и выглядят как женщины?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

ничего странного в том что женщины тоже становятся находят опору в Трех Драгоценостях! 
4 БЛАГОРОДНЫЕ ИСТИНЫ ЖЕНЩИН ИХ ТОЖЕ КАСАЮТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Митару

> Таки не был он Буддой. Масштаб не тот. Таких будд в каждой традиции по десятку наберётся.
> 
> Следующим настоящим Буддой, после Будды Готамы, будет Будда Меттея.


Ага! А земля держится на трёх китах..  Посередине Меру и т.д.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Neroli

> Из блога: "Всё про Тайланд: Секс в буддийских монастырях. " Информация для туристов о Тайланде.





> Последний скандал связан с игуменом в Нахон Си Таммарат (Nakhon Si Thammarat). Его обвинили в супружеской измене...


а настоятель монастыря у них не монах?

----------


## куру хунг

> Сообщение от Топпер 
> Таки не был он Буддой. Масштаб не тот. Таких будд в каждой традиции по десятку наберётся.


 Условно говоря таких будд(как Гуру Римпоче)по рангу, по уровню, есть ещё один(помимо Шакьямуни)-это Гараб Дордже.

 Шакьямуни-Нирманакая-будда, то есть давал учения уровня тела, уровня  Нирманакаи , уровня отречения, Падмасабхава-Самбхогакая-будда, принёс учения тантр(трансформации, учения уровня энергии, уровня Самбхогакая) и Гараб Дордже-Дхармакая-будда(учения уровня самоосвобождения, уровня ума, уровня Дхармакаи.
 Падмасабхава и Гараб Дордже-считаются эманациями Шакьямуни.
 А все трое (Шакьямуни,Падмасабхава , Гараб Дордже) эманациями Дхьяни-будды Амитабхи.
 Но тут уже "нелинейная логика" пошла. :Big Grin: 


 Других мастеров, иногда называемых Буддами(Вторыми Буддами) действительно-воз и маленькая тележка, в каждой традиции.

----------

Митару (16.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> "Многие говорят, что они обратили внимание на новичков-монахов, которые не проявляют должного уровня сдержанности и стремятся выражать себя, в том числе с использованием косметики, модного вида одежды, женоподобной жестикуляцией..."
> 
> Из блога: "Всё про Тайланд: Секс в буддийских монастырях. " Информация для туристов о Тайланде.


Смешались в кучу кони, люди.
Настоятель обвинен в супружеской измене. Далее читать смысла нет. 
Ещё один отжиг про модную одежду у монахов.  :Smilie:

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Топпер

> Ага! А земля держится на трёх китах..  Посередине Меру и т.д.


а Падмасамбхава уехал на коне по радуге  :Big Grin:

----------

Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Смешались в кучу кони, люди.
> Настоятель обвинен в супружеской измене. Далее читать смысла нет. 
> Ещё один отжиг про модную одежду у монахов.


Насколько я понимаю, в Таиланде монашество для всех мужчин обязательное, как в РФ армия? На год? Вот они всерьёз это дело и не принимают...

----------


## Zom

> Я имела ввиду, что, наверно. женщины лучше знают, чем для них привлекателен мужчина


Это, кстати, далеко не всегда так ,)

----------


## Neroli

> Насколько я понимаю, в Таиланде монашество для всех мужчин обязательное, как в РФ армия? На год? Вот они всерьёз это дело и не принимают...


У нас тоже армию никто всерьез не принимает, но мужчины там всё равно не красятся -))

зы: краситься - это от несерьезности. записала в блокнотик.

----------


## Топпер

> Насколько я понимаю, в Таиланде монашество для всех мужчин обязательное, как в РФ армия? На год? Вот они всерьёз это дело и не принимают...


Нет. Не обязательное. Хотя и традиционное.

----------


## Топпер

> Топпер, коли уж мы заговорили о гендерных признаках, правда ли то, что  здесь?написано.


Да, правильно.



> Меня удивило, что это всё описано в Типитаке. Или это тоже отжиг?


Описано. Не всех же можно стричь в монахи во и даются разъяснения.

----------


## АлександрГТ

\\\Или это тоже отжиг?\\\
Видимо это реальность, о которой мы очень мало знаем. В Чжудши тоже написано, какие проявления говорят о том, кто родится - мужчина, женщина или гермафродит. Очень обыденно говорится, не как редкость или исключение.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это трезвый взгляд на вещи, когда не делят всех на 2 пола.

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Я имела ввиду, что, наверно. женщины лучше знают, чем для них привлекателен мужчина






> Это, кстати, далеко не всегда так ,)


 И кстати, что любопытно. Такому нововведению в человеческих взаимоотношениях, как право женщины выбирать себе спутника жизни, чуть более чем сто лет.
 И расцвет его совпал с массовым внедрение в массы феминистических идей.
 Это вообще идея-фикс нашего времени. Тотальная паранойя на этой почве.

 До этого, 2000-3000 лет, жили-не тужили. Родители подбирали жениха невесте, и всё было чики-пуки. Браки были крепкии, дети воспитывались в полных семьях.

 Но как только женщина обрела "священное право" выбирать себе мужчину, то есть отца своих детей. То началось "вселенское стопотворение".

 Начались повальные разводы, неполные семьи, голубые, лесбиянки, сексуальные маньяки, проблемы в семейных отношениях, а потом уже психологи решающие их и прочая и прочая.


 Так вот , напрашивается парадоксальный вывод.

 Казалось бы в теме межполовых отношений, где по логике, и по общепринятым взглядам, женщины должны быть большими спецами, и там полный провал, не только в покорении высот человеческого духа.

 То есть, банально, у  большинства женщин в голове такая каша, что они даже себе оптимального для продолжения рода мужчинку подобрать не в состоянии. :Cry: 

  А вы тут, дакини, тантры-мантры, дзогчен-магчен. :Mad:

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.11.2010), Гьялцен (16.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

Да, Будда рекомендовал родителям, обустраивать свадьбу для своих детей и подбирать пару.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (17.11.2010), куру хунг (16.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> ...
>  Так вот , напрашивается парадоксальный вывод.
> 
>  Казалось бы в теме межполовых отношений, где по логике, и по общепринятым взглядам, женщины должны быть большими спецами, и там полный провал, не только в покорении высот человеческого духа.
> 
>  То есть, банально, у  большинства женщин в голове такая каша, что они даже себе оптимального для продолжения рода мужчинку подобрать не в состоянии.
> 
>   А вы тут, дакини, тантры-мантры, дзогчен-магчен.


Игорь, огласи чего ты, написуя всё это, хочешь? 
Чтобы женщины убрались из дзогчен, признали свою несостоятельность, чего тебе надобно старче?

----------


## куру хунг

> Да, Будда рекомендовал родителям, обустраивать свадьбу для своих детей и подбирать пару.


 Пора, снова, в планетарном масштабе переходить на эту апробированую систему.

 Иначе, дегенерация и вырождение, не за горами.
 ИМХО, вот это и есть тот самый Армагедон и Апокалипсис, а не метеориты и цунами.

----------

Гьялцен (16.11.2010), Мошэ (18.03.2011)

----------


## куру хунг

> Игорь, огласи чего ты, написуя всё это, хочешь? 
> Чтобы женщины убрались из дзогчен, признали свою несостоятельность, чего тебе надобно старче?


 Тренируй парамиту терпения. Всё сразу хочешь.
 Попозже скажу.

----------


## Neroli

> Тренируй парамиту терпения. Всё сразу хочешь.
>  Попозже скажу.


Эх, жалко на форуме нельзя угадывать мотивацию участников, такой простор для психоанализа -)) 
Буду ждать.

----------


## Аньезка

Как интересно. Оказывается, это женщины выбирают себе мужей. 
Я то всегда думала, что в ЗАГСе у обоих спрашивают согласие.

----------


## Zom

Куру-хунг подкинул отличную книженцию ))

Можешь сразу учесть на будущее: чем меньше женщина одержима комплексом собственной внешности, тем она более умна, уравновешенна, терпима и надежна. Это железное правило, проверенное поколениями. И когда будешь выбирать себе подругу для серьезных отношений, имей его в виду.



Золотые слова -)

----------

куру хунг (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Как интересно. Оказывается, это женщины выбирают себе мужей. 
> Я то всегда думала, что в ЗАГСе у обоих спрашивают согласие.


Игоря не выбрали, и он обиделся...  :Confused:

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Можешь сразу учесть на будущее: чем меньше женщина одержима комплексом собственной внешности, тем она более умна, уравновешенна, терпима и надежна. Это железное правило, проверенное поколениями. И когда будешь выбирать себе подругу для серьезных отношений, имей его в виду.


Можешь сразу учесть на будущее: чем меньше мужчина одержим комплексом собственного "мачизма", тем он более умён, уравновешен, терпим и надёжен. Это железное правило, проверенное поколениями. И когда будешь выбирать себе друга для серьёзных отношений, имей его в виду".

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010), Гала (19.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Убогинькая идейка, да и к тому же тёткам, дяденькой Фрейдом подкинутая, сами опять не допёрли. Ха-ха.:


Т.е. на БФ все "тётки" только и делают, что Фрейда читают? Я-то вообще, например, не верю в его идеи. Источники другие, панимаете ли...

----------


## Neroli

> Да что ты господи, угадывать собралась.
> 
>  Угадывалка то у вас под одну идею заточена.
> 
>  Всё на что хватит твоего умаи подобных тебе, это выдать следующее.
>  Куру хунга девущки не любят(не дают, женится не предлагают, нужное подставить, вот он и злобствует тута, из-за сексуальной неудовлетворённости, и обижает женщин всякими вздорными идеями.
>  Убогинькая идейка, да и к тому же тёткам, дяденькой Фрейдом подкинутая, сами опять не допёрли. Ха-ха.


В любом случае к женщинам ты явно не равнодушен -)) 
...я три дня гнался за вами, чтобы сказать как вы мне безразличны )))

----------


## Этэйла

Нет Анют, всегда женщина выбирает))) ЗАГС и брак, два "ненормальных" слова, которые ты потом используешь для того, чтоб твои дети без штанов не остались, но это не важно.
И задолбали вы нас женщин, мы не говорим вам, про пивные животики, или о том что вы как вешалки, на вас только подтягиваться, или то что ваши носки лежат в особо стратегических местах... мы заботимся, о вашем душевном равновесии...

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Переместилось сюда: http://readr.ru/?s=%D0%96%D0%B5%D0%B...BF%D0%BA%D0%B0





> Однако сразу должен предупредить: глупо надеяться, что, прочитав этот труд, ты* сразу добьешься у женщин впечатляющего успеха* и в первом же раунде уберешь Дон Жуана и Казанову, вместе взятых. Это, увы, невозможно… да, впрочем, и не нужно.
> 
> Гораздо важнее просто научиться видеть мир таким, каков он есть – без условностей и иллюзий, посмотреть ему под кожух, врубиться, каковы те механизмы, которые движут женщинами в этом мире, и где располагаются те веревочки, *дергая за которые ты сможешь ими манипулироват*ь. Ну, и, разумеется, узнать и понять, как и для чего дамы манипулируют тобой – а что они постоянно пытаются это делать, думаю, в наше время ни для кого не секрет.


Все предельно ясно.

----------


## куру хунг

> Т.е. на БФ все "тётки" только и делают, что Фрейда читают? Я-то вообще, например, не верю в его идеи. Источники другие, панимаете ли...


 Нет. Просто-напросто, фрейдисткими идеями, всё давным-давно вокруг пропиталось. 
 И что бы быть инфицированным "фрейдизмом" в наше время, нет нужды читать самого Фрейда.
 Достаточно, к примеру, смотреть дебильные сериалы для домохозяек.

 Да, что там сериалы. Иной раз достаточно прогноза погоды. :Embarrassment:  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет Анют, всегда женщина выбирает)))


Ну как это, не понимаю, Этейла?
Как можно женить на себе мужчину, который этого не хочет?

----------


## Этэйла

> Ну как это, не понимаю, Этейла?
> Как можно женить на себе мужчину, который этого не хочет?


Ань, в том то и дело, что они все женится хотят, поэтому мы и выбираем, за кого нам нужно выйти заМуж...ну чтоб типо "породу не испортить" ))) мы все же о детях будущих больше думаем.

----------


## Ersh

куру хунг получает последнее предупреждение за хамство перед длииительным баном.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Аньезка (16.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Уже все за него помолились, чЁ спасать-то, наглость и хамство?

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, в том то и дело, что они все женится хотят, поэтому мы и выбираем, за кого нам нужно выйти заМуж...ну чтоб типо "породу не испортить" ))) мы все же о детях будущих больше думаем.


хм.
- Далеко не все мужчины хотят жениться. Это желание как раз таки больше женщинам присуще, которые ограничены возрастным промежутком фертильности.
- Одиноких женщин очень много еще и потому, что их не выбирают. 
- Мужчины тоже думают о породе на подсознательном уровне, именно потому они и засматриваются больше на красивых внешне... Не думаю, что адекватный мужчина захочет продолжить род с нездоровой кикиморой.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Другое дело, что на любой мужской выбор можно ответить "нет". Поэтому я и считаю, что выбирают обоюдно друг друга.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> в том то и дело, что они все женится хотят


монахи тоже?

----------


## Этэйла

> монахи тоже?


Думаю, что, да но это имхо

----------


## Этэйла

> хм.
> - Далеко не все мужчины хотят жениться. Это желание как раз таки больше женщинам присуще, которые ограничены возрастным промежутком фертильности.
> - Одиноких женщин очень много еще и потому, что их не выбирают. 
> - Мужчины тоже думают о породе на подсознательном уровне, именно потому они и засматриваются больше на красивых внешне... Не думаю, что адекватный мужчина захочет продолжить род с нездоровой кикиморой. 
> 
> Другое дело, что на любой мужской выбор можно ответить "нет". Поэтому я и считаю, что выбирают обоюдно друг друга.


Это естественно, что мы не просто так встречаемся, согласна  :Smilie: 

А не здоровые кикиморы, пусть с нездоровым кикимОром встречаются, так чели? Чтоб породу не испортить?)))

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010), Аньезка (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Ещё сильнее, чем остальные.


Вам то тещи мерещатся, теперь еще и это... Топпер, не сдавайтесь -))

----------


## Топпер

> Вам то тещи мерещатся, теперь еще и это... Топпер, не сдавайтесь -))


У меня ноябрь и начало декабря - самые сложные месяцы в этом смысле.

----------


## Neroli

> А не здоровые кикиморы, пусть с нездоровым кикимОром встречаются, так чели? Чтоб породу не испортить?)))


С косметикой все кикиморы выглядят здоровыми -))

----------


## Аньезка

> С косметикой все кикиморы выглядят здоровыми -))


В наше время, в нашем обществе, у мужчин есть право, до свадьбы, засыпать и просыпаться с женщиной многочисленное количество раз. А с макияжем спать ложаться только редкостные дурехи. Поэтому, мужчин макияжем не проведешь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> ничего странного в том что женщины тоже становятся находят опору в Трех Драгоценостях! 
> 4 БЛАГОРОДНЫЕ ИСТИНЫ ЖЕНЩИН ИХ ТОЖЕ КАСАЮТСЯ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


ну а на что им еще опиратся кроме как на мужчин? А тут такой мужчина, да еще будда, все женщины тают

----------


## Этэйла

> С косметикой все кикиморы выглядят здоровыми -))


 :Big Grin:  ды да, :Cry:

----------


## Neroli

> В наше время, в нашем обществе, у мужчин есть право, до свадьбы, засыпать и просыпаться с женщиной многочисленное количество раз. А с макияжем спать ложаться только редкостные дурехи. Поэтому, мужчин макияжем не проведешь.


Кто ж при свете спать то ложится -))))))))))))))) Все ходы просчитаны )))))))))))))) а утром пораньше встала типа завтрак приготовить...

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Кто ж при свете спать то ложиться -))))))))))))))) Все ходы просчитаны )))))))))))))) а утром пораньше встала типа завтрак приготовить...


Черт, ты права.. я тут еще вспомнила про перманентный макияж, татуаж который.
Нда...ну, мужчины, извиняйте уж  :Confused:

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> У меня ноябрь и начало декабря - самые сложные месяцы в этом смысле.


а-а, то вы во всех темах про женщин активный участник -)) Топпер, держитесь, я в вас верю.

----------


## Этэйла

> В наше время, в нашем обществе, у мужчин есть право, до свадьбы, засыпать и просыпаться с женщиной многочисленное количество раз. А с макияжем спать ложаться только редкостные дурехи. Поэтому, мужчин макияжем не проведешь.


Ань мне мой супруг за 12 лет замужества так нахрапел под ухо, что последнии три года я стала уходить спать в другую комнату, чтоб выспаться ))) но от того что он храпел я его меньше любить не стала и он меня без косметики...а после вечеринок я как дуреха засыпала с косметикой, утром жесть, но супруг мне приносил жидкость для снятия макияжа и аспирин)))

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А ещё с аэробикой, йогой, пилатесом и фитнесом.


и спермотоксикозом у мужчин ))

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Можешь сразу учесть на будущее: чем меньше мужчина одержим комплексом собственного "мачизма", тем он более умён, уравновешен, терпим и надёжен. Это железное правило, проверенное поколениями. И когда будешь выбирать себе друга для серьёзных отношений, имей его в виду".


А что это за комплекс такой?
Я еще ни одного мужика не встречал, который считал бы себя мачо или так называл а вот от женщин на БФ постоянно слышу.

----------


## Аньезка

"Если некрасивая женщина к 30-ти годам не стала красивой, то она тогда просто дура" (Коко Шанель)  :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> и спермотоксикозом у мужчин ))


Нет такого заболевания да и грубо это, уж простите дамы.

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> А что это за комплекс такой?
> Я еще ни одного мужика не встречал, который считал бы себя мачо или так называл а вот от женщин на БФ постоянно слышу.





> ...Термин «мачо» - означает такой тип мужского поведения, для которого характерны мужское тщеславие и гордость, чувство превосходства над женщиной, уверенность в том, что женщина должна подчиняться мужчине и зависеть от него, не должна иметь равных с мужчиной прав. Такой мужчина убежден, будто женщина – не более чем сексуальный объект, предназначенный для мужских удовольствий, поэтому он так стремиться подчинить ее себе и видит в ней лишь низшее существо.
> 
> «Мачизм» - это тип поведения, отражающий психологическую деформацию, которой подвержены слабые мужчины. Осознавая дефицит мужских качеств, они стремятся компенсировать его за счет преувеличенно мужского поведения, превращаясь в пародию на мужской образ. Эти люди как бы носят маску мужчины, но это не избавляет «мужского шовиниста» от его внутренней слабости. За каждым таким случаем проявления «мужского шовинизма» кроется человек с женскими чертами характера. Такое поведение не имеет ничего общего с мужественностью, оно является, его противоположностью. Фактически «мачизм» выдает «женского мужчину», а матриархальные наклонности «мужеподобную женщину».


http://www.amorte.ru/?q=node/264

----------

Артем Тараненко (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

Девченки, а что все мужчины буддисты у нас все такие безпринципные, и типо нафиги нам буддим, может они сами себя рожать начнут...а что???)))

----------


## Dondhup

> "Если некрасивая женщина к 30-ти годам не стала красивой, то она тогда просто дура" (Коко Шанель)


Красота женщины это исключительно субъективная штука, тут сплошная йогочара  :Smilie:  С моей точки зрения фигуру данную от рождения вряд ли можно исправить к 30  :Smilie:  Вот характер можно в чем практика Дхармы замечательный помощник.

----------


## Аньезка

> С моей точки зрения фигуру данную от рождения вряд ли можно исправить к 30


Что это за фигура, данная от рождения? Фигура младенца?  :Big Grin: 

P.S. Фигура фигурой (толщина кости, бедра и проч.), а жир жиром - суть разные вещи. Жир убирается физической активностью и диетой.

----------


## Dondhup

В контексте практики Дхармы рассуждения о мачизме никакой ценности не имеют С точки зрения сутры мужское рождение более предпочтительное чем женское, и что Будда - мачо?

----------


## Dondhup

> Что это за фигура, данная от рождения? Фигура младенца? 
> 
> P.S. Фигура фигурой (толщина кости, бедра и проч.), а жир жиром - суть разные вещи. Жир убирается физической активностью и диетой.


Длинна ног например.

----------


## Этэйла

Андрей, красота человека это внутреннее отображение его мира, а на вкус и цвет товарищей,  нет... у меня столько друзей, страшны до безобразия, я их шутя НЛО обзываю, но как только они начинают говорить, там столько мешков изюма присутствует, что разводись и вновь замуж )))(шутка)))))

----------


## Аньезка

> В контексте практики Дхармы рассуждения о мачизме никакой ценности не имеют С точки зрения сутры мужское рождение более предпочтительное чем женское, и что Будда - мачо?


В контексте практики Дхармы не только рассуждения о мачизме никакой ценности не имеют, но и сами мачо с их ограничениями. Будда, как тут уже говорилось, вообще не человек.

P.S. Если б мне две тыщи лет назад сказали, что мужское рождение предпочтительнее, я бы согласилась. Смотрите глубже. Сколько можно одно и то же обсуждать? Ужель Вы думаете, что достигнуть полного Освобождения Вам поможет пенис?

----------

Нико (16.11.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

> В контексте практики Дхармы рассуждения о мачизме никакой ценности не имеют С точки зрения сутры мужское рождение более предпочтительное чем женское, и что Будда - мачо?


Мачо это типаж выработаного поведения :Big Grin:

----------


## Нико

> А что это за комплекс такой?
> Я еще ни одного мужика не встречал, который считал бы себя мачо или так называл а вот от женщин на БФ постоянно слышу.


А я, наоборот, на БФ всё время сталкиваюсь с мачо (называть так себя, есст-но, никто не будет), особенно в вопросах философии, а женщины просто вынуждены защищаться.

----------


## Zom

> А я, наоборот, на БФ всё время сталкиваюсь с мачо (называть так себя, есст-но, никто не будет), особенно в вопросах философии, а женщины просто вынуждены защищаться.


Очень показательно, кстати, что вы говорите не о том, что вы реально что-то не понимаете, а о том, что вам нужно _защищаться_.

----------

Джигме (16.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> В контексте практики Дхармы рассуждения о мачизме никакой ценности не имеют С точки зрения сутры мужское рождение более предпочтительное чем женское, и что Будда - мачо?



Угу, и феминистки сей час на него в суд подадут за сексизм :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> А я, наоборот, на БФ всё время сталкиваюсь с мачо (называть так себя, есст-но, никто не будет), особенно в вопросах философии, а женщины просто вынуждены защищаться.


как правильно заметил Зом




> Очень показательно, кстати, что вы говорите не о том, что вы реально что-то не понимаете, а о том, что вам нужно _защищаться_.



Может у вас просто комплекс жертвы или обманутой женщины и поэтому у вас в сознании даже безобидные вещи представляются страшной угрозой для вашего эго.

----------

Zom (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Андрей, красота человека это внутреннее отображение его мира, а на вкус и цвет товарищей,  нет... у меня столько друзей, страшны до безобразия, я их шутя НЛО обзываю, но как только они начинают говорить, там столько мешков изюма присутствует, что разводись и вновь замуж )))(шутка)))))


Они ж мужчины  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Очень показательно, кстати, что вы говорите не о том, что вы реально что-то не понимаете, а о том, что вам нужно _защищаться_.


Я говорила не о себе конкретно в данном случае. Если я что-то не понимаю -- признаюсь в этом обязательно. Но если что-то понимаю, есть подозрение, что мою точку зрения здесь не поддерживают отчасти (от большоой части) потому, что я женщина. Как Вам такое откровенное мнение?

----------


## Этэйла

> Очень показательно, кстати, что вы говорите не о том, что вы реально что-то не понимаете, а о том, что вам нужно _защищаться_.


Откуда Вы знаете о наших познаниях, просто мы вам мужчинам всегда уступаем и даем "первое слово", стараемся не спорить, и особо возраст уважаем, а вы что-то нас вообще гнобить начали, что за хрень???
А относительно реальности понимая у каждого своя точка воззрения, на любое пониманимае, того или иного.

----------


## Dondhup

> Угу, и феминистки сей час на него в суд подадут за сексизм


Они будут доказывать что Будда был женщиной  :Smilie: 
Сейчас вообще все признаки времени упадка налицо. Мужчины стремятся быть женственными, женщины к мужским качествам. В брошюрке одной западной организации прочитал что для "буддистов-гомосексуалистов" будут создаваться особые условия на ретритах....

----------

Джигме (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Откуда Вы знаете о наших познаниях, просто мы вам мужчинам всегда уступаем и даем "первое слово", стараемся не спорить, и особо возраст уважаем, а вы что-то нас вообще гнобить начали, что за хрень???
> А относительно реальности понимая у каждого своя точка воззрения, на любое пониманимае, того или иного.


По мне так женщина оставаясь женщиной, не стремясь к лидерству имеет гораздо больше возможностей воздействовать на мужчину чем наоборот. А уж про "не спорить" это из области сказок  :Smilie:  Может первое и дают но последнее как правило за женщиной.  :Smilie:

----------

Джигме (16.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> P.S. Если б мне две тыщи лет назад сказали, что мужское рождение предпочтительнее, я бы согласилась. Смотрите глубже. Сколько можно одно и то же обсуждать? Ужель Вы думаете, что достигнуть полного Освобождения Вам поможет пенис?


Любопытная точка зрения. А что, через 2000 лет мужчина от женщины стал отличаться только гениталиями? Вы действительно узнаете мужчину исключительно по пенису?  :Smilie:  Любопытно... Либо Вам мужчины не попадались, либо как женщина Вы скорее мужчина.  :Smilie:

----------

Zom (16.11.2010), Джигме (16.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Как интересно. Оказывается, это женщины выбирают себе мужей. 
> Я то всегда думала, что в ЗАГСе у обоих спрашивают согласие.


Иногда бывает что женщина залетела и выбора у мужчины никакого нету.

----------


## Аньезка

> Они будут доказывать что Будда был женщиной 
> Сейчас вообще все признаки времени упадка налицо. Мужчины стремятся быть женственными, женщины к мужским качествам. В брошюрке одной западной организации прочитал что для "буддистов-гомосексуалистов" будут создаваться особые условия на ретритах....


Гомосексуализму уже тысячи лет. Что за привычка все в одну кучу кидать?

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

> Они ж мужчины


Да и женщины тоже с изюмом бывают :Big Grin: 
Андрей люблю тебя, вот ты тоже с изюмом, как и Шаман и многие другие...без вас "гнать" в любых темах было бы не интересно и форумы многие затухли  :Big Grin: 
Когдыж вы поймете, что мы вас любим такими как есть, дык любити нас так же))))))

----------


## Нико

> Они будут доказывать что Будда был женщиной 
> Сейчас вообще все признаки времени упадка налицо.


Глупости, только не в России. Если на Западе есть такие феминистки, но нам с ними не по пути... Сейчас ещё принято в англ. переводах писать про учителей he or she, чтобы не обижать оголтелых феминисток. Я не сторонница такого подхода....

Правда, Буддами и женщины бывают, -- Тара, Ваджрайогини... Этого права и этой возможности никто не отменял и не отменит!

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Я говорила не о себе конкретно в данном случае. Если я что-то не понимаю -- признаюсь в этом обязательно. Но если что-то понимаю, есть подозрение, что мою точку зрения здесь не поддерживают отчасти (от большоой части) потому, что я женщина. Как Вам такое откровенное мнение?


То есть получается что если вы принимаете 4БИ то мужчины  будут их отрицать исключительно из сексизма. Абсурд.

----------


## Этэйла

> По мне так женщина оставаясь женщиной, не стремясь к лидерству имеет гораздо больше возможностей воздействовать на мужчину чем наоборот. А уж про "не спорить" это из области сказок  Может первое и дают но последнее как правило за женщиной.


Вот тебя конкретно, чем беспокоит чужая сексуальная ориентация???

----------


## Аньезка

> Любопытная точка зрения. А что, через 2000 лет мужчина от женщины стал отличаться только гениталиями? Вы действительно узнаете мужчину исключительно по пенису?  Любопытно... Либо Вам мужчины не попадались, либо как женщина Вы скорее мужчина.


Моя точка зрения заключается в том, что 2000 лет назад у женщин было меньше возможностей практиковать Дхарму, и для реализации Учения действительно лучше было бы родиться мужчиной. Что там говорить, если на родине Будды, живых женщин сжигали на кострах вместе с умершими мужьями! И сей жуткий факт, с точки зрения Дондупа, видимо не считается признаком упадка.

А то, что у женщин, при равных социальных возможностях, такие же для шансы реализоваться, как и у мужчин - факт. Тут вот бханте Топпер рассказывал, что у них есть женщины-архаты, которые архати. Про тантру я вообще молчу. А про дзогчен ГД тем более, чтобы вы не обиделись.

----------

Vladiimir (16.11.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010), Нико (16.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Иногда бывает что женщина залетела и выбора у мужчины никакого нету.


Если женщина "залетела" на мужчину, то у него выбора по-любому не будет  :Smilie:  - он ее "сам" выберет и будет счастлив.
Бедные мужчины, они все еще думают, что "правят миром" ...  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Уже все за него помолились, чЁ спасать-то, наглость и хамство?


Не красиво :Mad:    Радоваться надо что человек буддист выжил.

----------

Митару (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Ань, в том то и дело, что они все женится хотят, поэтому мы и выбираем, за кого нам нужно выйти заМуж...ну чтоб типо "породу не испортить" ))) мы все же о детях будущих больше думаем.





> монахи тоже?





> Думаю, что, да но это имхо



Жестко вы про Далай ламу и про все сангху.

----------


## Pavel

> Моя точка зрения заключается в том, что 2000 лет назад у женщин было меньше возможностей практиковать Дхарму, и для реализации Учения действительно лучше было бы родиться мужчиной. Что там говорить, если на родине Будды, живых женщин сжигали на кострах вместе с умершими мужьями!


А сегодня, Вы считаете, у женщин одинаково с мужчинами возможности практиковать Дхарму? Наверное у них так же одинаково с мужчинами возможности писать картины, сочинять музыку, вести научные разработки в различных областях от физики до математики, играть в шахматы....? Почему же на порядки меньше нам известно имен женщин, которые реализовали себя на этих поприщах, и на порядки больше нам известно имен, которые реализовали себя на подиумах?




> А то, что у женщин, при равных социальных возможностях, такие же для шансы реализоваться, как и у мужчин - факт.


Факт, на который как раз Вам и указывают это то, что у женщин нет равных социальных возможностей. Можно, конечно помечтать, что когда-нибудь наступят такие времена, что социальные возможности станут одинаковые. Вот только хотелось понять, Aniezka, если уж Вы заговорили о равных социальных возможностях мужчины ми женщины, то, пожалуйста, раскройте свое видение социальной роли женщины, может тогда станет понятнее, насколько оправданы такие мечтания.

----------


## Sergio

Мужчина или женщинв - это вопрос мгновенной комбинации дхарм, убусловленных кармическими тенденциями. Наше нынешнее рождение в виде мужчины или женщины, еще не означает, что мы и в будущем останемся таковыми. Сантана не имеет пола и все дхармы имеют "один вкус". А насчет - взять и уйти, то пока соответствующие условия не созрели и появляются вопросы типа: " а как быть с семьей, друзьями, активами, любимыми привычками и т.п.", то это всего лишь значит, что "топливо" наших клеш не сгорело. Когда останется один пепел, ты встаешь и уходишь не раздумывая и без всяких вопросов.

----------

Аньезка (16.11.2010), Леонид Ш (17.11.2010), Марица (11.01.2011), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Эпичный тред. Каждый прав, но по-своему :]

----------


## Джигме

> Моя точка зрения заключается в том, что 2000 лет назад у женщин было меньше возможностей практиковать Дхарму, и для реализации Учения действительно лучше было бы родиться мужчиной. Что там говорить, если на родине Будды, живых женщин сжигали на кострах вместе с умершими мужьями!


Это индуиский обычай а не буддийский.




> И сей жуткий факт, с точки зрения Дондупа, видимо не считается признаком упадка.


И  сей факт говорит только о том какие обычаи были у *индуистов* Так что вы промахнулись с критикой.




> А то, что у женщин, при равных социальных возможностях, такие же для шансы реализоваться, как и у мужчин - факт. Тут вот бханте Топпер рассказывал, что у них есть женщины-архаты, которые архати. Про тантру я вообще молчу. А про дзогчен ГД тем более, чтобы вы не обиделись.


Шансы есть у всех, а вот реальная реализация нет. Это так, факт. Только вы не обижайтесь :Kiss:

----------


## Dondhup

> Моя точка зрения заключается в том, что 2000 лет назад у женщин было меньше возможностей практиковать Дхарму, и для реализации Учения действительно лучше было бы родиться мужчиной. Что там говорить, если на родине Будды, живых женщин сжигали на кострах вместе с умершими мужьями! И сей жуткий факт, с точки зрения Дондупа, видимо не считается признаком упадка.


Вы спорите не со мной, а с Буддой Шакьямуни и Мачиг Лабдрон, которые говорили об упадке. Кстати оба были реализованными тантристами  :Smilie:

----------

Нико (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

> Гомосексуализму уже тысячи лет. Что за привычка все в одну кучу кидать?


И много было "буддистов-гомосексуалистов" в Индии и Тибете для которых создавали особые условия на ретритах? Если мне память не изменяет о гомосексуализме в Ламриме сказано однозначно, а о подобных извращениях в контексте тантры и говорить смысла нет.

----------

Джигме (17.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> если уж Вы заговорили о равных социальных возможностях мужчины ми женщины, то, пожалуйста, раскройте свое видение социальной роли женщины, может тогда станет понятнее, насколько оправданы такие мечтания.


Про социальную роль -- легко. Например, президент Индии в данный момент -- женщина. И Хиллари Клинтон сейчас госсекретарь..."Мечтания"...

Конечно, в буддизме реализованные женщины по-прежнему "лоу профайл", но это лишь рудименты традиции, имхо.

----------

Vladiimir (16.11.2010), Аньезка (16.11.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если говорить об отношение мужчина -женщина то я думаю что конкуренция здесь вообще не уместна, а уж для тантриста женщина потенциально воплощение Праджни.
У нас разные поля реализации и мы дополняем и помогаем друг другу.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> А сегодня, Вы считаете, у женщин одинаково с мужчинами возможности практиковать Дхарму? Наверное у них так же одинаково с мужчинами возможности писать картины, сочинять музыку, вести научные разработки в различных областях от физики до математики, играть в шахматы....? Почему же на порядки меньше нам известно имен женщин, которые реализовали себя на этих поприщах, и на порядки больше нам известно имен, которые реализовали себя на подиумах?


Гхм... А почему как-то автоматом считается что у женщин должна (!) быть такая же Потребность (!) в практике и реализации, как и мужчин? Причем эта практика и реализации оцениваются почему-то с мужской же точки зрения? 
Сравнивать женщин и мужчин вообще - занятие сильно неблагодарное. Для мужчин  :Smilie: 
Женщина - сама суть природы, всего живого. Имхо, ей эти мужские заморочки вообще как бабочке ласты, без надобности. А если она их и захочет примерить, то просто из любопытства - для того, чтобы лучше увидеть свои же крылышки.

----------


## Этэйла

> Жестко вы про Далай ламу и про все сангху.


Почему про всю, я так писала???
Мне всегда учителя говорили, если в твоей жизни попался "козел", то никогда не говори, что все мужчины такие, ты ведь их всех во всем мире-то не знаешь  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Какой-то морально-разнополый батл происходит, вы это не видите?

----------


## Этэйла

> А сегодня, Вы считаете, у женщин одинаково с мужчинами возможности практиковать Дхарму? Наверное у них так же одинаково с мужчинами возможности писать картины, сочинять музыку, вести научные разработки в различных областях от физики до математики, играть в шахматы....? Почему же на порядки меньше нам известно имен женщин, которые реализовали себя на этих поприщах, и на порядки больше нам известно имен, которые реализовали себя на подиумах?
> 
> Факт, на который как раз Вам и указывают это то, что у женщин нет равных социальных возможностей. Можно, конечно помечтать, что когда-нибудь наступят такие времена, что социальные возможности станут одинаковые. Вот только хотелось понять, Aniezka, если уж Вы заговорили о равных социальных возможностях мужчины ми женщины, то, пожалуйста, раскройте свое видение социальной роли женщины, может тогда станет понятнее, насколько оправданы такие мечтания.


А у нас нет мечтаний, просто мы живем раде вас, вот и все, как еще проще ответить "матерому")))
А наш "мотивчик" всегда сложится, практикуйте пока мы есть у вас.
У любой женщины есть даже больше соц возможностей, нежели у вас "пенсионЭров"....))))

----------

Ho Shim (25.12.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Какой-то морально-разнополый батл происходит, вы это не видите?


угу, куру хунг уже погиб -(

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> И кстати, что любопытно. Такому нововведению в человеческих взаимоотношениях, как право женщины выбирать себе спутника жизни, чуть более чем сто лет.
>  И расцвет его совпал с массовым внедрение в массы феминистических идей.
>  Это вообще идея-фикс нашего времени. Тотальная паранойя на этой почве.
> 
>  До этого, 2000-3000 лет, жили-не тужили. Родители подбирали жениха невесте, и всё было чики-пуки. Браки были крепкии, дети воспитывались в полных семьях.
> 
>  Но как только женщина обрела "священное право" выбирать себе мужчину, то есть отца своих детей. То началось "вселенское стопотворение".
> 
>  Начались повальные разводы, неполные семьи, голубые, лесбиянки, сексуальные маньяки, проблемы в семейных отношениях, а потом уже психологи решающие их и прочая и прочая.
> ...


Это слова не мальчика, но мужа :Cool:  Вы, вероятно хорошо изучили положение женщины при феодальном строе :Wink:  В то время самсары, вероятно, не было. Женщины были счастливы все до единой, наверно :Confused:  

А Вы там про Египет или про Древний Рим слыхали, а также про матриархат? :Smilie: 

Так жаль, что каша в голове у баб позволяет пропадать такому оптимальному мужчине, который пишет такие замечательные посты про женщин :Smilie: 
Скажите, что вы вместе пьете с топикстартером? :Smilie:

----------

Марица (11.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (16.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Гхм... А почему как-то автоматом считается что у женщин должна (!) быть такая же Потребность (!) в практике и реализации, как и мужчин?


Ну, насчет "Потребности (!) в практике и реализации", думаю, что и мужчин ее нет, разве что некого меньшинства, которое можно скорее рассматривать как "уникумов", забывших о своих мужских обязанностях и мужской социальной роли. А вот страданий и потребности в прекращении оных у женщин ни чуть не меньше, чем у мужчин. 

Вот если бы в качестве Первой Благородной Истины было сказано "Практика и реализация есть", то можно было бы порассуждать о необходимости такой потребности для реализации освобождения.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> А у нас нет мечтаний, просто мы живем раде вас, вот и все, как еще проще ответить "матерому")))
> А наш "мотивчик" всегда сложится, практикуйте пока мы есть у вас.
> У любой женщины есть даже больше соц возможностей, нежели у вас "пенсионЭров"....))))


Для начала определиться бы с социальной ролью. Сдается мне, что социум предоставляет возможности как-то зависимо от социальной роли. Вот если у женщины роль - жить ради кого-то, то тут уж ей не до освобождения... Про пенсионеров не понял, это мужчины или женщины?

----------


## Этэйла

> угу, куру хунг уже погиб -(


Ну, а что он хамит...терпение это конечно здорого, но что-то зря такое писать, особенно женщинам)))

----------


## АлександрГТ

> куру хунг
>  До этого, 2000-3000 лет, жили-не тужили. Родители подбирали жениха невесте, и всё было чики-пуки. Браки были крепкии, дети воспитывались в полных семьях.





> Пема Дролкар
> Это слова не мальчика, но мужа


Пема Дролкар - Вы совершенно зря иронизируете, правильно все в целом Куру хунг пишет. 
Институт семьи дискредитировали, традиции разрушили, женщин и мужчин дезориентровали и привили им липовые ценности - на выходе имеем то что имеем, каждый третий - пятый брак распадается. И к матриархату это не имеет отношения.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Павел
> Ну, насчет "Потребности (!) в практике и реализации", думаю, что и мужчин ее нет, разве что некого меньшинства, которое можно скорее рассматривать как "уникумов", забывших о своих мужских обязанностях и мужской социальной роли. А вот страданий и потребности в прекращении оных у женщин ни чуть не меньше, чем у мужчин.


Вы оцениваете мужчин и женщин как нечто одинаковое, с некоторыми незначительными отличиями. На самом деле Ж и М - это примерно так же, как инопланетяне друг по отношению к другу. И если посмотреть историю, то очень хорошо видно, как практически за каждым великим мужчиной - так или иначе - стояла великая - женщина.

----------


## Аньезка

> Это индуиский обычай а не буддийский.
> 
> И  сей факт говорит только о том какие обычаи были у *индуистов* Так что вы промахнулись с критикой.


Я в курсе. А что, социум, в котором жил Будда и из которого набиралась сангха, был не индуистским?
Наверное Будда родился в буддистском социуме, о!)))))))

----------

Vladiimir (16.11.2010), Дима Чабсунчин (16.11.2010), Этэйла (16.11.2010)

----------


## Этэйла

> Для начала определиться бы с социальной ролью. Сдается мне, что социум предоставляет возможности как-то зависимо от социальной роли. Вот если у женщины роль - жить ради кого-то, то тут уж ей не до освобождения... Про пенсионеров не понял, это мужчины или женщины?


Павел извините, мне не известен Ваш возраст, у женщины всегда остается время для освобождения, а вот у вас со временим видимо  не то происходит, вы "денежку" зарабатываете для детей наших и  своих жён, и женщин...мы-то попрактикуем,  а вы куда уйдёте, это личное вероятно...

----------


## О-сэл Лхундруб

Женщины-мужчины... Давайте будем в первую очередь духовными практикующими, а разборки в стиле кто-кого притеняет, к чему склонен и пр. оставим феминисткам - мачистам (надо же слово какое придумали?) и прочим. Все мы живые существа с разными наборами омрачений. Деление на м и ж также происходит не в следствии реализации). Спорить над тем, чей набор омарачений лучше/правильней/уникальней/дает больше возможностей и пр. -   это, имхо, не более чем еще одно сансарное отвлечение. 

P.S.Когда это уже Куру Хунга забанить успели? :Confused:

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010), Марица (11.01.2011), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это слова не мальчика, но мужа Вы, вероятно хорошо изучили положение женщины при феодальном строе


Плохо изучил. Не зависимо от "строя", а точнее государственного устройства, в различных случаях практиковался различный способ обустройства семейной пары. В одних случаях женщину выбирали для мужчины, а в других мужчину, в третьих выбирали коровье стадо, которое мужчина был в состоянии пригнать в качестве приданого, и мужчина являлся придатком стада коров при выборе, а в другом случае женщина являлась придатком приданого, выбор которого по сути осуществлялся. Все это не имеет ни какого отношения к социальным возможностям мужчины и женщины, если говорить о таковых в общем, т.е. во все времена и в рамках любых нравов.



> А Вы там про Египет или про Древний Рим слыхали, а также про матриархат?


Матриархат и в наши дни распространен в некоторых регионах. Суть его не в том, что женщина начинает играть роль мужчины, а в том, что женщина берет на себя функции распределения материальных благ внутри семьи. При этом женщина занимается традиционными для женщины трудами, а мужчина соответственно мужскими. Иатриархат не способствует освобождению равно как и не мешает, если не уделять процессу распределения материальных благ слишком уж большую часть внутренних личных ресурсов.

----------


## Neroli

> Ну, а что он хамит...терпение это конечно здорого, но что-то зря такое писать, особенно женщинам)))


хамство - это какой-то симптом, очень хотела послушать его версию причины ненависти к дурам-бабам, да видно не судьба.

----------


## Neroli

> P.S.Когда это уже Куру Хунга забанить успели?


он у нас по жизни самое слабое звено

----------


## Zom

> Моя точка зрения заключается в том, что 2000 лет назад у женщин было меньше возможностей практиковать Дхарму


Напротив - куда больше. В то время сангха была огромной - в том числе и женская сангха. Кучищща женских буддийских монастырей - практикуй-нехочу. А сейчас таких мест достаточно мало.

----------


## Pavel

> Павел извините, мне не известен Ваш возраст, у женщины всегда остается время для освобождения, а вот у вас со временим видимо  не то происходит, вы "денежку" зарабатываете для детей наших и  своих жён, и женщин...мы-то попрактикуем,  а вы куда уйдёте, это личное вероятно...


Вы попытались раскрыть роль мужчины в социуме - "зарабатывать денежку" для своей семьи и своих детей. Но так и не ответили на вопрос, какова же роль женщины в социуме?

----------


## Neroli

> Женщины-мужчины... Давайте будем в первую очередь духовными практикующими, а разборки в стиле кто-кого притеняет, к чему склонен и пр. оставим феминисткам - мачистам (надо же слово какое придумали?) и прочим. Все мы живые существа с разными наборами омрачений. Деление на м и ж также происходит не в следствии реализации). Спорить над тем, чей набор омарачений лучше/правильней/уникальней/дает больше возможностей и пр. -   это, имхо, не более чем еще одно сансарное отвлечение.


Я тоже не совсем понимаю зачем женщине обязательно нужно признание её права на косметику и на нирвану... Накраслась да пошла -)) Видимо за 2000 лет угнетения выработался ген противостояния  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Вы попытались раскрыть роль мужчины в социуме - "зарабатывать денежку" для своей семьи и своих детей. Но так и не ответили на вопрос, какова же роль женщины в социуме?


Рожать новых членов.

----------


## Pavel

> Про социальную роль -- легко. Например, президент Индии в данный момент -- женщина. И Хиллари Клинтон сейчас госсекретарь..."Мечтания"...
> 
> Конечно, в буддизме реализованные женщины по-прежнему "лоу профайл", но это лишь рудименты традиции, имхо.


Странный способ определять социальную роль. Выходит, если вокруг я наблюдаю полно алкоголиков-мужчин, то социальная роль легко по данному наблюдению определяется? Легкость, граничащая с безрассудством...  :Smilie:  Вы, Нико только не обижайьесь, и не подумайте, что моя критика Ваших суждений как-то связана с Вашим полом. На всякий случай сразу оговорюсь, что я лично среди мужчин частенько вижу скорее женщин, чем мужчин и наоборот, поэтому не возьмусь судить, кто Вы на самом деле мужчина или женщина. 

А вот социальная роль женщины или социальная роль мужчины не определяется по занимаемым положениям отдельных граждан в гражданском обществе. Социальная роль обусловлена самим делением на мужчин и женщин. Вы или отличаете женщину от мужчины, или нет. Если отличаете, то легко найдете и различие в социальной роли. При этом можно и уклониться от этой роли и даже сделать это не в ущерб социуму. Только это не отменит возможности в общем рассматривать социальную роль мужчин и женщин, как и рассматривать их физиологические различия, не взирая на всех транссексуалов мира, которых больше, чем всех "индир ганди" или "анжел дэвис".

Попробуйте еще раз определиться с женственностью и мужественностью, как единственным, что указывает на роль этих составляющих для социума.

----------


## Neroli

> Пема Дролкар - Вы совершенно зря иронизируете, правильно все в целом Куру хунг пишет. 
> Институт семьи дискредитировали, традиции разрушили, женщин и мужчин дезориентровали и привили им липовые ценности - на выходе имеем то что имеем, каждый третий - пятый брак распадается. И к матриархату это не имеет отношения.


Нельзя говорить, что когда-то было лучше. Там одни страдания, тут другие, это сансара, средняя температура по больнице не меняется.

----------

Марица (11.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> До этого, 2000-3000 лет, жили-не тужили. Родители подбирали жениха невесте, и всё было чики-пуки. Браки были крепкии, дети воспитывались в полных семьях.


Угу, чо там. Фигня какая. Барин женился да на войну лет на 5 уехал. А если не уехал, так все холопы в его распоряжении. Мужиков в солдаты лет на 10, а крестьянки покамест приплод приносят. Право первой ночи все дела.  :Smilie: )))) Игорь, ты где историю учил? "Мертвые души" перечитай на ночь  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ой, блин. Вы тут уже 7 страниц наобщали с купюрами, а я в самое начало влез. Не отвлекайтесь, не отвлекайтесь  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нероли
> Нельзя говорить, что когда-то было лучше. Там одни страдания, тут другие, это сансара, 
> средняя температура по больнице не меняется.


Не лучше - правильнее. Образование семьи было более правильным в условиях живых коренных традиций, нежели сейчас, этому есть достаточно подтверждений. А так конечно  - что-то стало лучше. что-то хуже. но имхо, средняя температура таки падает, по больнице, и этому есть подтверждения, к сожалению.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема Дролкар - Вы совершенно зря иронизируете, правильно все в целом Куру хунг пишет. 
> Институт семьи дискредитировали, традиции разрушили, женщин и мужчин дезориентровали и привили им липовые ценности - на выходе имеем то что имеем, каждый третий - пятый брак распадается. И к матриархату это не имеет отношения.


Вы знаете, несмотря на мою кашу в голове, я прекрасно живу с мужем уже 20 лет, несмотря на окружающий злобный фемминизм и прочее. Ему и мне, как видно, привили не липовые ценности :Smilie: 

Его и мои родители тоже прожили по 50 лет вместе, институт семьи у нас крепкий :Smilie:  И у многих вокруг он крепкий.

Ну, а про Ваш институт я не знаю :Smilie:  Какие там ваши собственные омрачения не дают вам создать нормальный институт семьи.

А браки создаются-распадаются В СИЛУ ПРИЧИН И УСЛОВИЙ - Вы ж буддист :Smilie:  Причем в силу неумелого поведения обоих партнеров. Постройте правильную причинно-следственную связь в браке, да правильно выберите партнера - всего и делов-то :Smilie: 

А то, что люди женятся, имея стереотипы и иллюзии о счастье, как следует не подумавши - так это все самсара у них в умах чудит, в силу их же собственных кармы и аффектов. Чего ж на кого-то свою вину списывать? :Smilie: 

Все это имеет отношение не к патриархату или матриархату, а к неумению людей строить добрые отношения, любить и уважать друг друга и считать другого важнее себя. А также от неведенья и отсутствия мудрости.

----------

Pavel (16.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Рожать новых членов.


Отлично. Думаю, что Вы прекрасно понимаете, что для мужчины такая роль в социуме не стоит. Так вот эта роль настолько сильна и значима, что все попытки от нее уклониться в лбюбую сторону социумом пресекаются еще на стадии воспитания девочки.
И никогда социум не сможет освободить женщину от данной роли, пока она не перестанет быть женщиной. Роль эта крайне ресурсоемка, как сами понимаете и не заканчивается актом родов, и не начинается им.

В качестве примера степени важности для социума роли женщины в ее способности рожать, от которой социум ее не только не освободит, но к которой в случае необходимости и принудит приведу следующее наблюдение их жизни социальных животных:

в природе устроено так, что если стоит выбор, кому быть убитым матери или ее ребенку, то убит будет ребенок, а мать никогда не будет защищать ребенка ценой собственной жизни. Апогеем такой реализации степени важности детородных функций для социума является способность копытных саомк в случае опасности со стороны хищника в качестве "выкупа" собственной жизни производить экстренный выкидыш плода, если она беременна и отягчена в своей способности спастись. Для социума важно спасение каждой самки, а не каждого из ее детей. Но и женщина за это повышенное к себе внимание со стороны социума платит всей своей жизнью, отдавая бОльшую часть всех своих жизненных и интеллектуальных ресурсов именно этой своей социальной роли.

Но женщина может отказаться от такой своей роли в каждом частном случае, хотя и рискует после этого не считаться женщиной или считаться таковой разве что по гениталиям.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Пема, я ведь не о вашей семье писал, и не о петровых. Это общая тенденция, вообще, в целом.
А насчет причин и условий Вы правы - для молодых созданы все условия и причины, чтобы они были "неумелыми". Об этом и написал.
Я Вас спрашивал в соседней теме - Вы кто по месяцу-году? Простое любопытство.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я та, которую Вы подозреваете :Smilie:  Все черты подходят. А составление гороскопов - это преррогатива брачных агенств - тенденция такая современная :Smilie:  Но судя по Вашей теории - она так же помогает созданию счастливых семей, как мертвому припарка.

Чем скорее Вы поймете, что тенденщии создает не время, политические события и прочее, а существа в силу кармы и аффектов, тем лучше :Smilie:  Страдательность самсары остается прежней с начала существования планеты. А ингридиетнты в ней хоть какие подставляй - все будет одно. СТРАДАНИЕ.

Я предлагаю основу надежных браков. Пусть КАЖДЫЙ ПРЕОБРАЗУЕТ СВОЙ УМ, и браки станут хорошими :Smilie:  А также все женщины и мужчины станут хорошими и будут счастливы - как вместе, так и поотдельности :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Образование семьи было более правильным в условиях живых коренных традиций,..


Для того, чтобы понять, какой способ образования семьи более правильным, следовало бы сначала понять, почему появился институт семьи (когда появляется такая потребность в создании семьи), а не просто традиционно воспринимать данный институт как правильный. При таком лишенном смысла восприятии не мудрено, что любые трации будут восприниматься так же правильными, не взирая на факт, что везде традиции диаметрально противоположны. Для людей, живущих в России, те правила формирования семьи, что общеприняты сегодня, уже давно воспринимаются как тирадиции, ибо существуют не одно поколение. Изучение с подражанием иных традиций, т.е. традиций россиян в другие времена не более оправдано, чем изучение традиций племени пигмеев в наши времена, если не понимаешь, для чего эти традиции изучаешь. Уж не для того ли, чтобы их позаимствовать по причине их древности и "традиционности" на фоне "отсутствия" традиций в том обществе, в котором в данный момент живешь?  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Чем скорее Вы поймете, что тенденщии создает не время, политические события и прочее, а существа в силу кармы и аффектов, тем лучше


Хорошо сказали. А как Вы считаете, карма мужчин отличается от кармы женщин чем-то свойственным именно мужчинам и наоботрот?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Я та, которую Вы подозреваете


Пема, право же, я ничего не подозреваю  :Smilie:  и даже не предполагаю. Ну или почти ничего )
Когда то давно я действительно говорил людям их знаки, чаще правильно, реже ошибался - но это было давно, тогда мне было интересно понять существует ли это деление и откуда ноги растут. Когда понял - интерес разгадывать ребусы ушел, стало ясно, что существует и это просто видно, если всмотреться.
К Вам я не присматривался, просто спросил, так что если не секрет - ?




> Чем скорее Вы поймете, что тенденщии создает не время, политические события и прочее, а существа в силу кармы и аффектов, тем лучше


Вы говорите только об уровне личной кармы, но почему-то игнорируете все остальное. Так у Вас получается очень неполная картина. Ядерная бомба, изменения климата и т.п. создавалась коллективными усилиями и ее последствия - тоже коллективные.

----------


## Нико

> Вы, Нико только не обижайьесь, и не подумайте, что моя критика Ваших суждений как-то связана с Вашим полом. На всякий случай сразу оговорюсь, что я лично среди мужчин частенько вижу скорее женщин, чем мужчин и наоборот, поэтому не возьмусь судить, кто Вы на самом деле мужчина или женщина.


Мда... При личной встрече Вы бы убедились точно, какого я пола.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В наше время, в нашем обществе, у мужчин есть право, до свадьбы, засыпать и просыпаться с женщиной многочисленное количество раз. А с макияжем спать ложаться только редкостные дурехи. Поэтому, мужчин макияжем не проведешь.


А опытные девушки теперь татуируют веки, брови и губы. И в этом смысле весь напряг отпадает - мойся, спи с ними, и время на мэйк ап тратить не надо :Smilie:  Всегда красивая. Если только рука у татуировщика не дрогнет :Smilie: 

О татуировках поговорим? :Smilie:  Некоторые буддисты уделяют им огромное значение :Smilie:  Причем и М, и Ж :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Мда... При личной встрече Вы бы убедились точно, какого я пола.


Я бы был рад, если бы убедился, что женского.  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Я бы был рад, если бы убедился, что женского.


Т.е. Вы не уверены? Наверное, я должна счесть это большой почестью для себя... Спасибо!!!

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Хорошо сказали. А как Вы считаете, карма мужчин отличается от кармы женщин чем-то свойственным именно мужчинам и наоботрот?


Считаю, что принцип образования кармы и принцип ухода от страдания ничем не отличается у любого существа. ТЕЛО вообще (самсарное)- это СЛЕДСТВИЕ кармы. 

Именно в силу кармы рождаются то мужчинами, то женщинами, то в низших мирах, то в высших. Именно опраясь на Учение идут к Пробуждению, назвисимо от пола. Благородный Восьмеричный путь един для всех существ. Четыре Благородные истины - едины для всех существ. Природа будды одинаково есть у ВСЕХ.

НУ, а подводимые все разные, не только в смысле пола :Smilie:  И дело только в том, чтобы найти эффективный метод для конкретного подводимого. Это равно для всех - внезависимости от внешнего вида, строения, воспринимающих способностей, кармы и аффектов. НУЖНО НАЙТИ ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ СПОСОБ ПРЕОБРАЗОВАНИЯ СВОЕГО ИСКАЖЕННОГО ВОСПРИЯТИЯ. Правильно воспользовавшись этой совокупностью тела и ума. Точка.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Павел



> Для того, чтобы понять, какой способ образования семьи более правильным, следовало бы сначала понять, почему появился институт семьи (когда появляется такая потребность в создании семьи), а не просто традиционно воспринимать данный институт как правильный.


Для того, чтобы понять какой способ более правильный, достаточно посмотреть на жизненный уклад и заглянуть в цифры. Вы можете сделать это самостоятельно. Знание причин не будет ничему противоречить.




> Для людей, живущих в России, те правила формирования семьи, что общеприняты сегодня, уже давно воспринимаются как тирадиции, ибо существуют не одно поколение.


Правда? ) Попробуйте сформулировать эти "многопоколенные" т.н. традиции, хотя бы для себя.

Оставшийся текст в ответе видимо не нуждается, потому что Вы излагаете Ваши собственные убеждения, не буду мешать.

----------


## Pavel

> Т.е. Вы не уверены? Наверное, я должна счесть это большой почестью для себя... Спасибо!!!


Уж не знаю, честь это или нет, но в форумном общении, если человек прямо не указывает свой пол, я его уверенно определить не могу. Как-то не вижу я прямой и однозначной связи между тем, что человек высказывает в качестве собственных суждений, и полом.

Впрочем, такая половая связь прослеживается в неких темах, напрямую затрагивающих различную роль мужчины и женщины, но и здесь я бы не стал говорить о некой уверенности. Прежде всего у меня нет уверенности в искренности произносимых слов и адекватности оценки собственных истинных взглядов. Уж слишком часто люди говорят и ведут себя так, какими им бы хотелось казаться в глазах других людей, стараются понравиться и расположить к себе собеседника или наоборот задеть или даже оскорбить словом или взглядом. Часто демонстрация женоненавистничества - это всего лишь признак антипатии к конкретной женщине, и наоборот поддержка любых форм феминистических идей (идей защиты прав и свобод всех женщин) - это лишь проявление своей личной симпатии конкретной особе. Слова - это всего-лишь слова, по ним что можно уверенно сказать о человеке...  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Прежде всего у меня нет уверенности в искренности произносимых слов и адекватности оценки собственных истинных взглядов. Уж слишком часто люди говорят и ведут себя так, какими им бы хотелось казаться в глазах других людей, стараются понравиться и расположить к себе собеседника или наоборот задеть или даже оскорбить словом или взглядом. Часто демонстрация женоненавистничества - это всего лишь признак антипатии к конкретной женщине, и наоборот поддержка любых форм феминистических идей (идей защиты прав и свобод всех женщин) - это лишь проявление своей личной симпатии конкретной особе. Слова - это всего-лишь слова, по ним что можно уверенно сказать о человеке...


Инет - великолепная база для создания иллюзий :Smilie:  Как собственных, так и чужих.




> Уж не знаю, честь это или нет, но в форумном общении, если человек прямо не указывает свой пол, я его уверенно определить не могу. Как-то не вижу я прямой и однозначной связи между тем, что человек высказывает в качестве собственных суждений, и полом.


МОЛОДЕЦ! Это блестящая идея для переодоления М-Ж холиваров, не сообщать пол! Срочно нейтрализуем в нике свои полы :Smilie:  Все равно по инету не видно :Smilie:

----------

Нико (16.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Все равно по инету не видно


По инету ничего не видно только если не смотреть, или же смотреть только на себя.
А так - видно и слышно все очень хорошо, и не только пол...

----------


## Нико

Интересно, что люди способны демонстрировать свои симпатии либо антипатии к чисто виртуальным персонажам, даже не представляя чётко, какого они пола... Это показывает силу концепций  и человеческих привязанностей.

----------


## Pavel

> НУ, а подводимые все разные, не только в смысле пола И дело только в том, чтобы найти эффективный метод для конкретного подводимого. Это равно для всех - внезависимости от внешнего вида, строения, воспринимающих способностей, кармы и аффектов. НУЖНО НАЙТИ ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ ДЛЯ СЕБЯ СПОСОБ ПРЕОБРАЗОВАНИЯ СВОЕГО ИСКАЖЕННОГО ВОСПРИЯТИЯ. Правильно воспользовавшись этой совокупностью тела и ума. Точка.


Точка жирная получилась, но не понятная. Как это у Вас возникла точка, если Вы говорите, что у всех возможности разные лишь по причине, что нужно найти правильный для себя способ... ?  :Smilie:  Тут точка не возникает. Точка возникнет, если найти обоснование, что от пола нет зависимости в эффективности этого поиска, ибо условия для поиска едины, что для мужчин, что для женщин. 

Вы же не станете за уши тянуть кошку или мышку к реализации Дхармы лишь по причине, что страдания у всех одни и путь освобождения для всех один. Вы позволите кошке и мышке отработать свою карму до более благоприятного рождения для реализации, или нет? Ведь именно так рассуждают некоторые мужчины, считая, что женщине надо потерпеть до следующей жизни в мужском "обличии", а уж потом..., а пока у нее есть дела поважнее и в социальных возможностях она не равна, что ей мешает уединиться или отречься. Вы готовы оспорить аргументированно их точку зрения, чтобы действительно поставить жирную точку?

----------


## Pavel

> Интересно, что люди способны демонстрировать свои симпатии либо антипатии к чисто виртуальным персонажам, даже не представляя чётко, какого они пола... Это показывает силу концепций  и человеческих привязанностей.


Куда интереснее, что неприятие тех или иных взглядов люди готовы воспринимать как неприятие к себе лично, а порой даже к полу  :Smilie:  И что это показывает?

----------


## Нико

> Куда интереснее, что неприятие тех или иных взглядов люди готовы воспринимать как неприятие к себе лично, а порой даже к полу  И что это показывает?


И правда, что???

----------


## Pavel

> И правда, что???


Это означает, что люди привязаны прежде всего к Я, а не к концепциям или взглядам, которые легко в угоду этому Я меняют  или лишают  основы, а взгляды или концепции других воспринимают либо как прибавление силы этому самому Я (поддержку и опору), либо как покушение на него же.  :Smilie:  И так возникают симпатии или агрессия.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), Марица (12.01.2011)

----------


## Нико

> Это означает, что люди привязаны прежде всего к Я, а не к концепциям или взглядам, которые легко в угоду этому Я меняют  или лишают  основы, а взгляды или концепции других воспринимают либо как прибавление силы этому самому Я (поддержку и опору), либо как покушение на него же.  И так возникают симпатии или агрессия.


"Я" порождает все концепции и взгляды, а также симпатии и антипатии. А так, в принципе, верно сказано.

----------


## Pavel

> "Я" порождает все концепции и взгляды, а также симпатии и антипатии. А так, в принципе, верно сказано.


Я - это только концепция, она ничего не порождает. Порождает концепции думающее живое существо, т.е. ум.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Размышляла я тут над социальными ролями... кажется Pavel спросил. И что-то мне мужчин жаль стало...
- Деженку зарабатывать? Эта роль уже одним им не принадлежит... Дамы сейчас неплохо зарабатывают, а иногда и мужей содержат. Причем даже при наличии беременностей-детей (работают вплоть до родов, выходят на работу спустя несколько недель после родов, оплачивают услуги нянь). 
- Детей делать женщине? Так тоже незачем, при наличии ЭКО-технологий, которые сейчас очень популярны, любая дама может воспользоваться донорской спермой и родить без какого-либо участия мужчины. 
И получается у меня, что мужчины нужны... чтобы в армии служить, на войну ходить, чтобы защищать женщин - наиболее ценный биоматериал с точки зрения эволюции. Воть  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Нико

> Я - это только концепция, она ничего не порождает. Порождает концепции думающее живое существо, т.е. ум.


Представление о "я" порождает ум. И понеслось....

----------


## Pavel

> Размышляла я тут над социальными ролями... кажется Pavel спросил. И что-то мне мужчин жаль стало...
> - Деженку зарабатывать? Эта роль уже одним им не принадлежит... Дамы сейчас неплохо зарабатывают, а иногда и мужей содержат. Причем даже при наличии беременностей-детей (работают вплоть до родов, выходят на работу спустя несколько недель после родов, оплачивают услуги нянь). 
> - Детей делать женщине? Так тоже незачем, при наличии ЭКО-технологий, которые сейчас очень популярны, любая дама может воспользоваться донорской спермой и родить без какого-либо участия мужчины. 
> И получается у меня, что мужчины нужны... чтобы в армии служить, на войну ходить, чтобы защищать женщин - наиболее ценный биоматериал с точки зрения эволюции. Воть


Вы верно подошли к роли мужчины, и верно увидели, что зарабатывание ленег таковой ролью не является, а в современных условиях и осеменение стало не принципиально, если перестать учитывать чем осеменяешь. Только вот, если посмотреть чуть глубже или шире (сами выберете), то легко обнаружить, что роль мужчины не только, а главное не столько, в обеспечении безопасности детородной функции, а в обеспечении безопасности всего социума, к чему относится и доказательство своего права на осеменение, и защита своих по праву обретенных потомков (право это отстаивается обычно кровью), и защита жаждущих осеменения женщин. Поэтому очень часто мужчина вообще не работает и не добывает материальные блага (последите например за львиным прайдом), а лишь воюет, тем самым обеспечивая как физическую, так и умственную безопасность вида. В человеческом обществе в определенных условиях эта война осуществляется исключительно на интеллектуальном уровне, что позволяет наиболее успешным передать свои интеллектуальные способности всему социуму. Другими словами, если роль женщины носить в своем чреве детеныша, то роль мужчины носить в своем семени его свойства, соответсвующие по максимуму действительности. 

Сейчас я Вас окончательно обижу:

как бы Вам жалко ни было мужчину, но роль женщины в определенном приближении можно расценивать как роль сурогатной матери для обеспечения распространения лучших свойств мужчины.  :Smilie:  Как Вам такой взгляд?  :Smilie:  Есть повод еще подумать...

----------

Джигме (17.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Как Вам такой взгляд?


Это не взгляд, это мыльный теоретический пузырь, не имеющий под собой никаких реальных оснований. 

зы А хорошо было бы  :Smilie: 
зызы Не надо никого обижать, у каждого своя роль и они - несравнимы.

----------

Нико (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это не взгляд, это мыльный теоретический пузырь, не имеющий под собой никаких реальных оснований.


Я готов рассматривать свои основания. Но что готовы Вы предложить кроме несравнимости несравнимого в качестве концепции с реальными основаниями? И как будете обосновывать ее? Или глубокомысленное заявление о том, что "у каждого своя роль" не является продуктом сравнения ролей, а лишь примером видения-как-есть?  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Я только не поняла, в чем по Вашему, Павел, роль передатчика генов превосходит роль суррогатной матери, которая в том числе и свои гены передает ребенку?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Точка жирная получилась, но не понятная. Как это у Вас возникла точка, если Вы говорите, что у всех возможности разные лишь по причине, что нужно найти правильный для себя способ... ?  Тут точка не возникает. Точка возникнет, если найти обоснование, что от пола нет зависимости в эффективности этого поиска, ибо условия для поиска едины, что для мужчин, что для женщин.


Насчет точек демагогировать не буду. Не буду мешать Вам давать девушкам гастроль :Smilie: 

Я сказала - зависит от кармы и аффектов. У всех возможности ЕСТЬ, по причине того, что все потенциально имеют природу Будды.
 Это и есть обоснование. Далее предстоит работа над кармой и аффектами. И тот, кто может проводить ее и проводит, тот достигает результата. Для начала копится благая карма через благое, и, когда возникает человеческое рождение, в силу благой кармы происходит встреча с Учением, далее индивидуум все больше трансформирует свое искаженное восприятие, вплоть до состояния Будды.




> Вы же не станете за уши тянуть кошку или мышку к реализации Дхармы лишь по причине, что страдания у всех одни и путь освобождения для всех один. Вы позволите кошке и мышке отработать свою карму до более благоприятного рождения для реализации, или нет? Ведь именно так  опираясь на методы.рассуждают некоторые мужчины, считая, что женщине надо потерпеть до следующей жизни в мужском "обличии", а уж потом..., а пока у нее есть дела поважнее и в социальных возможностях она не равна, что ей мешает уединиться или отречься. Вы готовы оспорить аргументированно их точку зрения, чтобы действительно поставить жирную точку?


За уши никого тянуть в реализацию не стану :Smilie:  Я хорошо понимаю, что это совершенно бесполезно до тех пор, пока существо будет не готово к восприятию Учения. А реализация - это целиком его собственное дело. Никто за него этого не сделает. Просто постараюсь помочь ему накопить благие заслуги, если получится. И избежать неблагих поступков. Путь один, методы и подводимые разные.

Как рассуждают некоторые мужчины - мне до лампочки. Я никого не собираюсь убеждать. Я стойко практикую уже 15 лет, и сама решаю, что мне делать. Другие пусть решают за себя. Их восприятие - это их восприятие. Мое - это мое.

И мужчины, и женщины имеют в самсаре как препятствия, так и способствующие условия для практики Дхармы. В этом они совершенно не отличаются. Я знаю мужчин, которые практически не достигают результата и понимания, и женщин, которые достигают несомненной глубокой реализации, несмотря на семью и прочее. И наоборот. 

Эффективность практики зависит от усилий и от мотивации. И в этом смысле время, пол и прочее - понятие относительное. Они совершенно равноправно могут следовать базовой нравственности, практике любой школы и прочее. Соответственно их предрасположенностям. Логические обоснования Учения могут осознавать и женщины, и мужчины - соврешенно равноправно. Зависит от способностей и наработанных навыков. Опирась на индивидуальное строение тела и особенности восприятия. У каждого есть свои сильные и слабые стороны. И каждый умеет что-то лучше другого и наоборот. В это тоже и мужчины и женщины равны.

И совершенно равноправно могут профукивать свое драгоценное время на БФ :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Я только не поняла, в чем по Вашему, Павел, роль передатчика генов превосходит роль суррогатной матери, которая в том числе и свои гены передает ребенку?


Ничем, если не рассматривать ее в качестве предрасположенности для решения связанных с ней задачь. Например, если для льва "война и защита" проявляется в доказательстве его физической мощи, ловкости, увертливости и предусмотрительности, то он именно по этим качествам развивается и именно эти качества обеспечивает социуму, который представляет. Если для человека "война и защита" проявляются в обеспечении интеллектуальной успешности и изворотливости, предусмотрительности и осторожности, хитрости и привлекательности, т.е. соревнование происходит на этом уровне, то и в результате отбора самого успешного передаются именно эти качества. По этой причине мужчине, чтобы быть успешным в своей "войне" следует быть умным и креативным, настойчивым и в меру рискованным, осторожным, но понимающим последствия, целеустремленным и в меру консервативным..., что ему и дается в качестве необходимых для социума свойств мужчины. 

Попробуйте сами поэкспериментирвать над выбором тех свойств, что необходимы для обеспечения деторождения и тех, что необходимы для охоты или войны, и посмотрите, какие из этих качеств лучше подходят для каких занятий, не связанных напрямую с родами, вскармливанием и воспитанием детей или войной и защитой.

В природе Вы легко обнаружите две различные по развитию группы живых существ: одни охотники, а другие жертвы. Развитие их и функционирование уже в рамках такого социума как экосистема очень различны. Свойства хищников куда ближе к свойствам человека, чем свойства жвачных животных или мышей. Впрочем, Вы, как вегетарианец, можете и оспаривать эту схожесть, но не думаю, что решитесь при этом утверждать, что люди традиционно хищниками не являются, а наоборот являются вегетарианцами.

Кажется я произнес запретное слово "мясо"...  :Smilie:  Попробуйте этого не заметить, а лишь сконцентрировать внимание на свойствах, необходимых для социума в мужчине и женщине. Ну, коли уж для Вас так очевидна функция успешного мужчины в обеспечении семьи средствами к существованию, то попробуйте для начала оценить, какие качества ему для такой успешности в первую очередь необходимы. Попробуйте в этом случае не рассматривать крайние случаи (выбросы), а выявить именно типичные качества для обеспечения хорошего заработка. А потом посмотрите, насколько они способствуют продвижению по Пути Дхармы или препятствуют ему.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Размышляла я тут над социальными ролями... кажется Pavel спросил. И что-то мне мужчин жаль стало...
> - Деженку зарабатывать? Эта роль уже одним им не принадлежит... Дамы сейчас неплохо зарабатывают, а иногда и мужей содержат. Причем даже при наличии беременностей-детей (работают вплоть до родов, выходят на работу спустя несколько недель после родов, оплачивают услуги нянь). 
> - Детей делать женщине? Так тоже незачем, при наличии ЭКО-технологий, которые сейчас очень популярны, любая дама может воспользоваться донорской спермой и родить без какого-либо участия мужчины. 
> И получается у меня, что мужчины нужны... чтобы в армии служить, на войну ходить, чтобы защищать женщин - наиболее ценный биоматериал с точки зрения эволюции. Воть


А мужики-то не знают  :Smilie:  Занимаются делами своими, и не в курсе, что уже не нужны

----------


## Аньезка

> Ну, коли уж для Вас так очевидна функция успешного мужчины в обеспечении семьи средствами к существованию, то попробуйте для начала оценить, какие качества ему для такой успешности в первую очередь необходимы. Попробуйте в этом случае не рассматривать крайние случаи (выбросы), а выявить именно типичные качества для обеспечения хорошего заработка. А потом посмотрите, насколько они способствуют продвижению по Пути Дхармы или препятствуют ему.


А эта функция мне как раз таки уже не очевидна. Во всяком случае, она мне не очевидна как "типично мужская". В моем окружении нет семей (кроме пожалуй семьи Артёма и еще семьи с больным ребенком, за которым нужен уход), где женщина не выполняла бы функции "обеспечения семьи средствами к существованию". Получается, что и на Путь Дхармы мы выходим на равных условиях?

----------


## Pavel

> И совершенно равноправно могут профукивать свое драгоценное время на БФ


Я рад, что можно перестать наконец-то отличать мужчин и женщин как таковых в любом деле или вопросе, распределяя любые функции и занятия между ними, не взирая ни на какие половые особенности, а исключительно на основании их наклонностей. Это позволяет наконец-то к гомосексуалисту относиться как к полноценной женщине, а к лесбиянке как к полноценному мужчине, не освобождая их от исполнения традиционных для социума ролей мужчины и женщины.

----------


## Won Soeng

Типично мужская функция - не обращать внимания на женские глупости. Мало ли что там на гормональном фоне происходит  :Wink:

----------


## Аньезка

> Типично мужская функция - не обращать внимания на женские глупости. Мало ли что там на гормональном фоне происходит


Вах, впервые вижу, чтобы мудрый BTR, вместо глубокомысленных изречений, выдал такую низкопробную банальность.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вах, впервые вижу, чтобы мудрый BTR, вместо глубокомысленных изречений, выдал такую низкопробную банальность.


Могу себе позволить, ведь вредите своими глупостями Вы только себе. Так что - исключительно из сострадания. Даже если забываете естественный порядок вещей, могу только посоветовать - не забываться. Нет ничего более простого, чтобы отвлечь женщину от несвойственной им философии, чем напомнить, что их эмоциональный фон целиком предопределяет их способности к мышлению.

----------


## Аньезка

> Могу себе позволить, ведь вредите своими глупостями Вы только себе. Так что - исключительно из сострадания. Даже если забываете естественный порядок вещей, могу только посоветовать - не забываться.


А в чем Вы узрели глупость?

----------


## Pavel

> А эта функция мне как раз таки уже не очевидна. Во всяком случае, она мне не очевидна как "типично мужская". В моем окружении нет семей (кроме пожалуй семьи Артёма и еще семьи с больным ребенком, за которым нужен уход), где женщина не выполняла бы функции "обеспечения семьи средствами к существованию". Получается, что и на Путь Дхармы мы выходим на равных условиях?


А у меня нет ни одной знакомой семьи, где бы в декретный отпуск по уходу за ребенком вышел мужчина, зато много знакомых сему, в которых по два или три ребенка, что говорит о том, что женщины в этих семьях по 6-9 лет вообще были вырваны из полноценного социального общения или обеспечения семьи средствами к существоанию. Думаю, что опираться на столь немногочисленный опыт общения будет не верно. Я бы все-таки рассматривал две эти роли на широком спектре живых существ и в широком спектре успешности решения задачь, стоящих перед полом. "Обеспечивать" семью средствами к существованию - слишком растяжимое понятие в условиях относительно низкой безработицы. Но успешность в таком обеспечении различна и для ее достижения требуются качества. Женщины тоже играют в футбол, но соревнования между женщинами и мужчинами обычно не организуются. Даже попытки организации таких соревнований в области шахмат всегда носили очень робкий характер. Можно поискать женщин и среди нобелевских лауреатов, и среди ведущих специалистов конструкторских бюро.... Думаю, что широкая статистика и в разнообразных отраслях может выявить и качества, и среднестатистические наклонности. Впрочем, это никак не должно сказываться на личном решении и выборе, чем заниматься, а чем нет, так как любые отклонения в любой среднестатистической химере будут любые. Можно легко отыскать женщину, которая побьет в единоборстве среднестатистического мужчину, и найти мужчину, который проявит привязанность к детям и даже не своим куда большую, чем у среднестатистической женщины. 

Но и таких мужчинах, и о таких женщинах, что демонстрируют упорство и успешность в бизнесе обычно говорят как об исключениях, чем как о правилах.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А в чем Вы узрели глупость?


В размышлениях о том, что женщинам как бы не нужны мужчины  :Smilie:  Если изредка некоторым женщинам на короткое время приходят в голову подобные мысли - совершенно не факт, что мужчины способны свою временную ненужность заметить до такой степени, чтобы нуждаться в женской жалости по этому вопросу.

----------


## Аньезка

> А у меня нет ни одной знакомой семьи, где бы в декретный отпуск по уходу за ребенком вышел мужчина, зато много знакомых сему, в которых по два или три ребенка, что говорит о том, что женщины в этих семьях по 6-9 лет вообще были вырваны из полноценного социального общения или обеспечения семьи средствами к существоанию. Думаю, что опираться на столь немногочисленный опыт общения будет не верно. Я бы все-таки рассматривал две эти роли на широком спектре живых существ и в широком спектре успешности решения задачь, стоящих перед полом. "Обеспечивать" семью средствами к существованию - слишком растяжимое понятие в условиях относительно низкой безработицы. Но успешность в таком обеспечении различна и для ее достижения требуются качества. Женщины тоже играют в футбол, но соревнования между женщинами и мужчинами обычно не организуются. Даже попытки организации таких соревнований в области шахмат всегда носили очень робкий характер. Можно поискать женщин и среди нобелевских лауреатов, и среди ведущих специалистов конструкторских бюро.... Думаю, что широкая статистика и в разнообразных отраслях может выявить и качества, и среднестатистические наклонности. Впрочем, это никак не должно сказываться на личном решении и выборе, чем заниматься, а чем нет, так как любые отклонения в любой среднестатистической химере будут любые. Можно легко отыскать женщину, которая побьет в единоборстве среднестатистического мужчину, и найти мужчину, который проявит привязанность к детям и даже не своим куда большую, чем у среднестатистической женщины. 
> 
> Но и таких мужчинах, и о таких женщинах, что демонстрируют упорство и успешность в бизнесе обычно говорят как об исключениях, чем как о правилах.


Вынужденная отсидка женщины в декрете (-тах)  может говорить о меньших возможностях реализации ее в карьере (потерянное время, отсутствие развития), но никак не говорит об изначальном отсутствии у женщины лидерских и интеллектуальных качеств, которые могли бы развиться при необходимых условиях (например, бездетность или отложенное материнство лет так до 35).

----------


## Нико

> В размышлениях о том, что женщинам как бы не нужны мужчины  Если изредка некоторым женщинам на короткое время приходят в голову подобные мысли - совершенно не факт, что мужчины способны свою временную ненужность заметить до такой степени, чтобы нуждаться в женской жалости по этому вопросу.


Всё это демагогия. Мудрости нужен метод, и наоборот. Причём, всегда....

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (16.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

Нико, после того, как что-то обозначаете демагогией, отвечать демагогией уже не обязательно  :Smilie:  Но, спасибо, что признались, что и Вас это задевает. Увы, не спустившись до банальностей трудно заинтересовать женщину как мужчина. Собственно это была всего лишь демонстрация уровня дискуссии.

Хотя в целом я женщин очень люблю и отношусь с нежностью и заботой. Повседневные вопросы женщины очевидно решают лучше. Главное не допускать их до вопросов более сложных. 

Нет ничего более жалкого, чем женщина-стратег. Разумеется тем величественнее исключения.

----------


## Аньезка

> В размышлениях о том, что женщинам как бы не нужны мужчины  Если изредка некоторым женщинам на короткое время приходят в голову подобные мысли - совершенно не факт, что мужчины способны свою временную ненужность заметить до такой степени, чтобы нуждаться в женской жалости по этому вопросу.


А мне вот странно, что вы, мужчины, свои права не отстаиваете.
Конституция гласит, что женщины и мужчины равны в правах и обязанностях.
А по факту:
- на воинскую службу призывают только вас.
- до пенсии вы работаете на 5 лет дольше, а живете на 12 лет меньше женщин.
- одинокий мужчина не может усыновить ребенка, тогда как женщина может быть матерью-одиночкой.
- в случае развода очень маловероятно, что детей отдадут отцу.
- в любой чрезвычайной ситуации спасать будут сначала женщин, а вас в последнюю очередь.
...ну и так далее...
Вы до сих пор думаете, что не нуждаетесь в жалости?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вынужденная отсидка женщины в декрете (-тах)  может говорить о меньших возможностях реализации ее в карьере (потерянное время, отсутствие развития), но никак не говорит об изначальном отсутствии у женщины лидерских и интеллектуальных качеств, которые могли бы развиться при необходимых условиях (например, бездетность или отложенное материнство лет так до 35).


Аньезка, я прошу меня простить, но практика показывает, что изначально женские лидерские и интеллектуальные качества не имеют целью изменение мира, привнесение чего-то нового, а только его консервация, омещанивание, если хотите.  Исключения настолько редки, что их можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки на протяжении последних тысячи лет.

----------

Pavel (17.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Аньезка, я прошу меня простить, но практика показывает, что изначально женские лидерские и интеллектуальные качества не имеют целью изменение мира, привнесение чего-то нового, а только его консервация, омещанивание, если хотите.  Исключения настолько редки, что их можно пересчитать по пальцам одной руки на протяжении последних тысячи лет.


И чем больше вы будете пропагандировать патриархальные ценности, тем меньше будет этих достижений. Бьюсь об заклад, что больше всего "исключений", о которых Вы упомянули, у европеек и американок.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, после того, как что-то обозначаете демагогией, отвечать демагогией уже не обязательно  Но, спасибо, что признались, что и Вас это задевает. Увы, не спустившись до банальностей трудно заинтересовать женщину как мужчина. Собственно это была всего лишь демонстрация уровня дискуссии.
> 
> Хотя в целом я женщин очень люблю и отношусь с нежностью и заботой. Повседневные вопросы женщины очевидно решают лучше. Главное не допускать их до вопросов более сложных. 
> 
> Нет ничего более жалкого, чем женщина-стратег. Разумеется тем величественнее исключения.


Хорошо, что Вы чувствуете себя эдаким покровителем женщины, т.е. собственной супруги, видимо? Это все, о чем можно мечтать. НО далеко не все женщины живут в таком же положении, и поэтому им приходится и решать "более сложные вопросы", и даже становиться "стратегами". В этом нет ничего жалкого, просто безвыходная ситуация. А то, я думаю, все женщины не отказались бы просто сидя в будуаре, делать маникюр, и ждать денег от мужа.  :Smilie: ))))

----------


## Won Soeng

> А мне вот странно, что вы, мужчины, свои права не отстаиваете.
> Конституция гласит, что женщины и мужчины равны в правах и обязанностях.
> А по факту:
> - на воинскую службу призывают только вас.
> - до пенсии вы работаете на 5 лет дольше, а живете на 12 лет меньше женщин.
> - одинокий мужчина не может усыновить ребенка, тогда как женщина может быть матерью-одиночкой.
> - в случае развода очень маловероятно, что детей отдадут отцу.
> - в любой чрезвычайной ситуации спасать будут сначала женщин, а вас в последнюю очередь.
> ...ну и так далее...
> Вы до сих пор думаете, что не нуждаетесь в жалости?


Мне жаль Вашего времени на бесплодные попытки родить в мужчинах чисто женское чувство нытья по поводу того, что им чего-то там недодали  :Smilie: 

Мужчина идет и берет то, что он хочет, не взирая на то, что там кто-то думает о его правах. Хотя, конечно, ради мира на земле иногда нужно сделать вид, что любимые игрушки - это так утомительно и так не хочется  :Wink: 

Воинская служба - испокон веков любимейшее мужское развлечение. Потребовались десятки лет женского нытья, чтобы мальчики стали избегать армии

Работать мужчина должен до смерти. Это опять же современная идея о том, что нужно работать 8 часов и потом выходить на пенсию. Надо признаться, идея нужна только тем, кто как женщина больше думает об отдыхе и развлечениях, чем о своем предназначении, увлечении и деле всей жизни.

А дети без заботливых, послушных и трудолюбимых жен мужчинам в общем-то тоже нужны стали лишь по причине эмансипации женщин. Надо же хоть как-то оставить достойное потомство, а не рыхлую и неспособную к жизни биомассу, которую порождают послетавшие от соблазнов с катушек женщины.

Вы все еще уверены, что те, кого Вам жалко, вообще имеют право на существование? Выродки конечно способны принести потомство. Но это не имеет значение уже на десятке поколений. Так что временные девиации в сторону матриархата - полезны для обновления взглядов в обществе. Но не более того.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Хорошо, что Вы чувствуете себя эдаким покровителем женщины, т.е. собственной супруги, видимо? Это все, о чем можно мечтать. НО далеко не все женщины живут в таком же положении, и поэтому им приходится и решать "более сложные вопросы", и даже становиться "стратегами". В этом нет ничего жалкого, просто безвыходная ситуация. А то, я думаю, все женщины не отказались бы просто сидя в будуаре, делать маникюр, и ждать денег от мужа. ))))


Это не безвыходная ситуация. Это просто показатель того, что достаточно наигрались уже в равноправие. Хотя, общество еще пяток поколений будет в этом сомневаться.

Не способна женщина решать вопросы выходящие за рамки ее собственной жизни. Генетически не способна. У женщин мир спасают любовь и красота. Как-то сами.

В реальности мир "спасают" жестокость и насилие. Творимые во имя разнообразия, активности и жажды выживать.

----------


## Нико

> Не способна женщина решать вопросы выходящие за рамки ее собственной жизни. Генетически не способна. У женщин мир спасают любовь и красота. Как-то сами.
> 
> В реальности мир "спасают" жестокость и насилие. Творимые во имя разнообразия, активности и жажды выживать.


Я согласна, что женщина может играть большую роль в тандеме с мужчиной. Сама по себе -- уже сложнее. Но про "генетическую неспособность" не стала бы утверждать. 

А как жестокость и насилие могут "спасти" мир?

----------


## Won Soeng

> И чем больше вы будете пропагандировать патриархальные ценности, тем меньше будет этих достижений. Бьюсь об заклад, что больше всего "исключений", о которых Вы упомянули, у европеек и американок.


Так и не надо вовсе этих достижений. Когда я говорил о пальцах одной руки за тысячу лет, нужно понимать, что американок в их числе вообще трудно представить. Ни одна американка пока вообще никак не проявила себя как стратег. Сплошные светские алкогольвицы. Я говорил исключительно о таких женщинах, как мать Тереза, Маргарет Тетчер, Екатерина Великая. Но и то, возможно, что я здорово заблуждаюсь, полагая что их стратегические замыслы были действительно стратегическими и действительно замыслами.

Место женщины на кухне и подле детей. Или, как говорит Нико - в будуаре. Но уж точно не в политике, не в бизнесе и не в военном деле.

Вот неужели больше нечем заняться? Миллион естественных для женщины увлечений перестал увлекать? Женщина прекрасно управляет миром владея настроениями мужчины. Вполне достаточно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А как жестокость и насилие могут "спасти" мир?


А так, что именно они и являются тем стержнем, вокруг которого вращается вся сансара. "Я" и "мое" - пустое место без борьбы этого самого "я" за это самое "мое". Попробуйте дать человеку весь мир и он возжаждет соперника, чтобы этот дар достойно оценить.

И то, что женщины неспособны это понять и есть то самое "генетическое" неравноправие в вопросах жизни и смерти, смысла и права. Разумеется в женщинах может быть немножко мужского и девочки вполне могут быть заправилами в детском возрасте, драться за собственность, пока они еще не понимают, что им вполне есть что терять. Когда же гормоны, обозначающие наплыв материнства в девочке просыпаются, она уже "не играет в игры". С этого момента она сама для себя - слишком большая ценность по сравнению со всем остальным.

----------


## Аньезка

> Воинская служба - испокон веков любимейшее мужское развлечение. Потребовались десятки лет женского нытья, чтобы мальчики стали избегать армии


Да, забавно. В нашей "замечательной" армии солдаты, вместо того, чтобы служить, творят бесчинства, издеваются, калечат и иногда даже убивают друг друга. А теперь выясняется, что мальчики избегают армии из-за женского нытья. У меня слов нет!  :Mad:

----------


## ullu

Народ, вот объясните мне,откуда у вас столько напряжения по теме взаимоотношения полов?

Это ж не тред, это просто сборище копилок многолетних невысказанных обид ( а может и не раз уже высказанных...но что толку ).

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (16.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Место женщины на кухне и подле детей. Или, как говорит Нико - в будуаре. Но уж точно не в политике, не в бизнесе и не в военном деле.
> 
> Вот неужели больше нечем заняться? Миллион естественных для женщины увлечений перестал увлекать? Женщина прекрасно управляет миром владея настроениями мужчины. Вполне достаточно.


А давайте каждая конкретная женщина будет сама решать, где ей место? Достаточно ему!  :Big Grin:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (16.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А давайте каждая конкретная женщина будет сама решать, где ей место? Достаточно ему!


Давайте не будем слишком доверять женским эмоциям в этом вопросе. Женские капризы сильнее женского интеллекта. Дай возможность сначала решать где ей место, так она захочет решать, где место всему. А поскольку решить этого никогда не сможет, получится банальная суета с вечными бессмысленными перестановками мебели и переодеванием из одной шмотки в другую.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да, забавно. В нашей "замечательной" армии солдаты, вместо того, чтобы служить, творят бесчинства, издеваются, калечат и иногда даже убивают друг друга. А теперь выясняется, что мальчики избегают армии из-за женского нытья. У меня слов нет!


Не в нашей, а во всех армиях. Такие вот они естественные мужские развлечения. Собственно убивать друг-друга это довольно обычное мужское стремление. Было бы чем дорожить, как говорится. За что, так сказать, убивать. И тут уж - шерше ля фам.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

Ох.

Дорогие [некоторые] мужчины, которые из тибетской песочницы, помните, пожалуйста, что одно из тантрических падений - это




> 14) Принижать женщин. Цель ануттарайога-тантры состоит в том, чтобы подойти к сознанию ясного света и задействовать его для постижения пустоты, чтобы преодолеть как можно быстрее заблуждение и его инстинкты — главные факторы, препятствующие освобождению и полной способности приносить пользу другим. Блаженное состояние осознавания чрезвычайно благотворно для достижения сознания ясного света, поскольку оно вовлекает нас в более глубокие, интенсивные и очищенные слои сознания и энергии. Кроме того, когда блаженное осознавание достигает уровня сознания ясного света и фокусируется на пустоте с полным ее пониманием, тогда оно становится наиболее могущественным инструментом для вычищения инстинктов заблуждения.
> 
> Во время процесса обретения погруженного сосредоточения мы переживаем все более возрастающее блаженное осознавание как результат избавления нашего ума от вялости и возбужденности. Та же самая вещь происходит, когда мы достигаем еще более глубокого понимания и постижения пустоты как результата избавления своего ума от омрачающих эмоций и подходов. Сочетая то и другое, мы переживаем все более интенсивные и очищенные уровни блаженства по мере того, как обретаем еще более сильное сосредоточение на еще более глубоком понимании пустоты. В ануттарайога-тантре мужчины усиливают блаженство своего сосредоточенного осознавания пустоты, опираясь или на реальных женщин, визуализируемых как женские образы будды, чтобы избежать заблуждения, или, для тех, кто очистил свои способности, просто на одних визуализируемых. Женщины усиливают свое блаженство с помощью мужчин подобным же образом, опираясь на сам факт того, что они являются женщинами. Поэтому тантрическим падением является принижение, оскорбление, высмеивание и конкретных женщин, и женщин вообще, и женских образов будды. *Когда мы оглашаем низкое мнение и презрение прямо по отношению к женщине, с намерением унизить женский род, и она понимает то, что мы говорим, мы завершаем это коренное падение*. Хотя и мужчин не годится оскорблять, но такое действие не составляет тантрического коренного падения.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Pema Sonam (16.11.2010), Аньезка (16.11.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Народ, вот объясните мне,откуда у вас столько напряжения по теме взаимоотношения полов?
> 
> Это ж не тред, это просто сборище копилок многолетних невысказанных обид ( а может и не раз уже высказанных...но что толку ).


А как же в отношениях полов - и без напряжения? 

Только женщина и способна в чисто мужском шовинизме и цинизме видеть какие-то невысказанные обиды, а дай волю развить мысль, так еще и комплексы найдет. Эти бы усилия - да в русло воспитания младенцев. Чтобы ни обид, ни комплексов не создавать.

----------


## Neroli

> Давайте не будем слишком доверять женским эмоциям в этом вопросе. Женские капризы сильнее женского интеллекта. Дай возможность сначала решать где ей место, так она захочет решать, где место всему. А поскольку решить этого никогда не сможет, получится банальная суета с вечными бессмысленными перестановками мебели и переодеванием из одной шмотки в другую.


BTR, вы считаете, что женщина достичь нирваны не способна, даже если вплотную займется, уйдя в монахини?

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, вы считаете, что женщина достичь нирваны не способна, даже если вплотную займется, уйдя в монахини?


Пока не избавится от ПМС - вряд ли  :Smilie: 

На самом деле все мое участие в теме совершенно не касается способностей или неспособностей женщины. Только вопроса комплексов, по которым женщины зачем-то этими способностями и неспособностями заморачиваются. Пока женщина спрашивает у мужчины разрешения на что-то, пусть даже и в форме ультимативной - она остается женщиной по своей сути. 

Среднестатистической женщине столь же трудно достичь нирваны, как и среднестатистическому мужчине.

----------


## Dondhup

> А мне вот странно, что вы, мужчины, свои права не отстаиваете.
> Конституция гласит, что женщины и мужчины равны в правах и обязанностях.
> А по факту:
> - на воинскую службу призывают только вас.
> - до пенсии вы работаете на 5 лет дольше, а живете на 12 лет меньше женщин.
> - одинокий мужчина не может усыновить ребенка, тогда как женщина может быть матерью-одиночкой.
> - в случае развода очень маловероятно, что детей отдадут отцу.
> - в любой чрезвычайной ситуации спасать будут сначала женщин, а вас в последнюю очередь.
> ...ну и так далее...
> Вы до сих пор думаете, что не нуждаетесь в жалости?


Нормальный мужик в жалости не нуждается, он сознательно берет на себя ответственность за женщину и детей. Ему нужны любовь и верность, но женщин способных ему это дать становиться все меньше как и нормальных мужчин - не гомосексуалистов и метросексуалов и не безответственных мальчиков. Сталкивался с парадоксом - когда мужик берет на себя ответственность из всех сил стараясь обеспечить и защитить жену и детей - ему изменяют спят с мальчиками и залетают от них (причем такие мальчики бросают женщина как только найдут что то лучше) и шли спят с чужими мужьями. Изменить тенденцию развития общества в этом мире мы не способны, можно спасать себя и тех кто понимает. Превращение мужиков  женоподобных особей для удовольствия проведает к захвату женщин мужчинами из более примитивных культур, тенденции к чему мы и наблюдаем.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Джигме (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Только женщина и способна в чисто мужском шовинизме и цинизме видеть какие-то невысказанные обиды, а дай волю развить мысль, так еще и комплексы найдет.


Как животные никогда не видевшие человека не боятся его, так и мужчины, которые никогда не были обижены или задеты женщиной не смогут сказать о ней ничего определенного.  :Wink:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Won Soeng (16.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Пока не избавится от ПМС - вряд ли


климакс уравнивает шансы?

----------


## ullu

> А как же в отношениях полов - и без напряжения? 
> 
> Только женщина и способна в чисто мужском шовинизме и цинизме видеть какие-то невысказанные обиды, а дай волю развить мысль, так еще и комплексы найдет. Эти бы усилия - да в русло воспитания младенцев. Чтобы ни обид, ни комплексов не создавать.


Да, может быть без напряжения и не получится....но если напряжения это война, и вы ей захвачены, то может быть лучше позволить этому освободиться в собственном уме?

Вообще конечно нет никаких проблем, какое бы отношение у вас не было, это ваше отношение и ваша карма. 
Если вы видите во всем этом благо и что-то конструктивное и хорошее, то нет никаких проблем.
Я сказала что-то потому, что вижу во всем этом противоположное .
Конечно я не стану следовать за всем этим ни в форме примыкания к одной из групп, ни в форме противостояния, ни в форме безразличия.

----------

Neroli (16.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ох.
> 
> Дорогие [некоторые] мужчины, которые из тибетской песочницы, помните, пожалуйста, что одно из тантрических падений - это
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Когда мы оглашаем низкое мнение и презрение прямо по отношению к женщине, с намерением унизить женский род, и она понимает то, что мы говорим, мы завершаем это коренное падение. Хотя и мужчин не годится оскорблять, но такое действие не составляет тантрического коренного падения.


Вот интересно! Почему же для тантристки нет коренного падения в оскорблении мужчин?  :EEK!:  Может, в консерватории чего поправить?

----------


## Dondhup

> Ох.
> 
> Дорогие [некоторые] мужчины, которые из тибетской песочницы, помните, пожалуйста, что одно из тантрических падений - это


А кто из практикующих тибетский буддизм принижает женщин? Здесь уже речь пошла о том что мы, мужики вообще не нужны  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

> Вот интересно! Почему же для тантристки нет коренного падения в оскорблении мужчин?  Может, в консерватории чего поправить?


Именно поэтому не стоит выкладывать и обсуждать тантрийские обеты публично  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Как животные никогда не видевшие человека не боятся его, так и мужчины, которые никогда не били обижены или задеты женщиной не смогут сказать о ней ничего определенного.


Ну да. Мужчину можно за обиду или оскорбление физически принудить признать свою глупость, а как же в порыве гнева калечить женщину, вся вина которой только в том, что она ветрена, непостоянна и подвержена бесконтрольным капризам?

Находятся конечно мужчины, которые настолько зависят от мнения женщин, что способны и убить за манипуляции его настроением. Но и этих мужчин тоже родили женщины, слишком позаботившиеся о такой зависимости. Чисто из принципов удобства в воспитании. Послушный ребенок требует меньше сил, забот и внимания.

----------


## Dondhup

Рассмотрим гепотетическую ситуацию - я например Вас оскорбил или сказал глупость и Вы меня физически принуждаете это признать, если я отказываюсь насколько я понимаю Вы меня просто убьете  :Smilie: ? По крайней мере искалечите  :Smilie: ?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Рассмотрим гепотетическую ситуацию - я например Вас оскорбил или сказал глупость и Вы меня физически принуждаете это признать, если я отказываюсь насколько я понимаю Вы меня просто убьете ? По крайней мере искалечите ?


О, я достаточно независимый в своих мнениях о себе и своих способностях человек, чтобы меня можно было настолько просто спровоцировать  :Smilie:  Но я знаю массу мужчин, которые сначала бьют, а потом думают - не убил ли. После того, как схлынет гнев за неспровоцированную неуважуху и претензию на первенство в окучивании выбранного объема пространства.

Собственно о чем и идет речь в этом треде, по большому счету, начиная с того момента, как речь зашла о женской жалости к мужчинам  :Smilie: 

Весь феминизм это как раз в чистом виде проявление женской неспособности просто делать то, что им хочется. Им обязательно нужно "бороться за права". Потому что дать или не дать эти права могут им мужчины. Которые между собой тоже, как бы, борются за права  :Smilie:  Только не из категории "дайте мне права", а из категории - как бы так взять, чтобы при этом остаться в живых, и желательно в привлекательной форме, с точки зрения здоровья и функционирования органов.

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Именно поэтому не стоит выкладывать и обсуждать тантрийские обеты публично


Потому что кто-то может задать вопрос, который часто задают и сами тибетские буддисты?

Стоит их выкладывать. Больше шансов, что с ними познакомятся люди, которые их должны бы знать, да никогда не интересовались, или знают, но запамятовали, размахивая флагом своего, как писала всеми любимая Элен Сиксу, "фаллического дискурса". Вообще весь этот домострой до слез симптоматичен. 




> Здесь уже речь пошла о том что мы, мужики вообще не нужны


Вы боретесь за правое дело! Под угрозой само существование мужчин! Буддистки вот-вот восторжествуют!

----------


## Dondhup

Вообще вся эта тема один большой холивар  :Smilie:

----------


## Yeshe_Damo

> Вообще вся эта тема один большой холивар

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Neroli (16.11.2010), Zom (16.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (16.11.2010), Спокойный (16.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Вообще вся эта тема один большой холивар


Не очень большой. В отличие от действительно увлекательных - вопрос места женщины в жизни мужчины (и наоборот) быстро наскучивает. Поскольку по большому счету сами разговоры ничего не решают. Но хотя бы есть возможность попонтоваться.

----------


## Zom

> Вообще вся эта тема один большой холивар


Не холивар, а сексовар -)

Смотрю и Куру Хунг здесь -) ещё раз спасибо за чтиво, сёдня весь день читал )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> 


Я бы подчеркнул только "сидеть над книгами"  :Smilie:  Идеальный совет читательнице

----------


## Аньезка

> Не очень большой. В отличие от действительно увлекательных - вопрос места женщины в жизни мужчины (и наоборот) быстро наскучивает. Поскольку по большому счету сами разговоры ничего не решают. Но хотя бы есть возможность попонтоваться.


Да, у вас есть возможность попонтоваться, учитывая что женщин, уже давно, в этой стране имеют все необходимые им права.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да у вас есть возможность попонтоваться, учитывая что женщины уже давно в этой стране имеют все необходимые им права.


О, я это делаю совершенно без учета чего-либо  :Smilie:  Чисто из осознания собственного права не спрашивать у кого-либо разрешения или одобрения. Но, я действительно рад, что у женщин есть свободный выбор, кем ей быть и чем заниматься. Хоть и, действительно, считаю, что женщина не способна в полной мере такой выбор сделать и будет снова и снова метаться, как на рынке, от одной шмотки к другой, желая получить непременно обе.

----------


## Dondhup

Например родиться, накопить дурную карму, состариться и умереть  :Smilie:  -это не только в этой стране.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> В размышлениях о том, что женщинам как бы не нужны мужчины  Если изредка некоторым женщинам на короткое время приходят в голову подобные мысли - совершенно не факт, что мужчины способны свою временную ненужность заметить до такой степени, чтобы нуждаться в женской жалости по этому вопросу.


Нужность и ненужность кого-то кому-то продиктована только лишь собственным желанием испытывать необходимость в ком-то. 

Я давно уже считаю так, что если человек кармически оказался рядом с тобой, а ты с ним, и ваш союз не разваливается, и все подстраивается почти естесственно, то это так и нужно. 

Я перестала искусственно удерживать тех, кто не хочет прикрепляться. Более того, я искренне рада, что они отлепились. И сама я перестала деликатно умалчивать и не отказывать, боясь обидеть. 

Думаю, что если это пришло и осталось, то это ТВОЕ :Smilie:  


Если мужчина-женщина не могут найти себе партнера, то вряд ли надо убиваться по этому поводу, как это стереотипно делают многие. Значит, НЕ НУЖНО быть с кем-то. А быть АБЫ КАК с кем-то приводит только к страданию обоих.

Надо просто естесственно принимать то, что приходит и уходит. И искренне по доброму стараться относиться ко всем.  Я всегда старалась в первую очередь с мужчинами дружить. С искренним уважением. И не только с мужчинами :Smilie: 

Мой муж ко мне пришел в Японии :Smilie:  До этого я мучалась в отношениях с мужчинами, но теперь понимаю, что это все были НЕ МОИ мужчины :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (16.11.2010), Спокойный (16.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Могу себе позволить, ведь вредите своими глупостями Вы только себе. Так что - исключительно из сострадания. Даже если забываете естественный порядок вещей, могу только посоветовать - не забываться. Нет ничего более простого, чтобы отвлечь женщину от несвойственной им философии, чем напомнить, что их эмоциональный фон целиком предопределяет их способности к мышлению.


А, может, это у Вас мужские гормоны так работают? :Smilie: 



> Дай возможность сначала решать где ей место, так она захочет решать, где место всему. А поскольку решить этого никогда не сможет, получится банальная суета с вечными бессмысленными перестановками мебели и переодеванием из одной шмотки в другую.


Мой муж счастлив, что я подыскиваю место всему. И как-то умудряюсь его неплохо найти, и он мне доверяет :Smilie: Он спокойно приходит с работы и ложится на диван. Все, что я там вокруг суечу, его несколечки не волнует. Спокоен, как айсберг. Иногда поржем. Иногда он сам вдруг засуетится своими новыми идеями. Он постоянно то себе штангу притащит, и через неделю она ржавеет на балконе, то купит массажер, а потом я его потихонечку отдаю. Я ему не мешаю. Если ему это нравится :Smilie: 
 Мебель переставляет он, у него много идей. Хочется идеи реализовывать, отлично. Я реализую мои, он - свои. Взаимоуважительно :Smilie:  У меня крен не в шмотках и не в мебели. Я ее как поставила, так и забыла. Мне все равно, как что стоит. Главное, чтобы это не падало и не занимало много места.

УжОс, какие Вам женщины попадаются. Но, наверно, Вы сам себе таких выбираете :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> А, может, это у Вас мужские гормоны так работают?


Вот Вы - понимаете  :Smilie:  Хотя отличить искусственную имитацию от естественного порыва - тоже не умеете, вероятно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> УжОс, какие Вам женщины попадаются. Но, наверно, Вы сам себе таких выбираете


О, Вы явно лучше многих  :Smilie:  Но феминистка бы из Вас вышла никудышная. В чем и заключается суть моих высказываний.

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Спокойный

Почитал тред. Забавно, насколько у присутствующих сильно отождествление с физиологией. 
Мужчины, по сути, отстаивают свойства гормона тестостерона  :Smilie:  , даже какие-то аргументы приводят, считая, видимо, что тестостерон - непременное условие для достижения просветления. 
Женские эмоции, тот же самый ПМС - тоже следствие физиологии, эстрогенов... То-есть, практиковали-практиковали, а, как выяснилось, крепко все засели в плену простейших эмоций, напрямую связанных с физическим телом.
Хороший тред.

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (18.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Они будут доказывать что Будда был женщиной


Вот вам фото. Это у нас в МЕСТЕ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Zom

Нет, это не у нас!

----------


## Топпер

> Я говорила не о себе конкретно в данном случае. Если я что-то не понимаю -- признаюсь в этом обязательно. Но если что-то понимаю, есть подозрение, что мою точку зрения здесь не поддерживают отчасти (от большоой части) потому, что я женщина. Как Вам такое откровенное мнение?


Однозначно нет. Только когда т.з. не соответствует канонической. А это, увы, бывает не редко.



> Правда, Буддами и женщины бывают, -- Тара, Ваджрайогини... Этого права и этой возможности никто не отменял и не отменит!


Согласно классических буддийских воззрений, основанных на тексте сутт женщины не могут быть:

1. Буддами
2. Брахмами
3. Сакками
4. Марами
5. Чаккаваттинами

Все эти существа обретаются только в мужском теле.
Воззрение насчёт Тары появилось позднее.

Но вот достичь Ниббаны и стать Архати, женщины могут также, как и мужчины.

----------


## Топпер

> Что там говорить, если на родине Будды, живых женщин сжигали на кострах вместе с умершими мужьями! И сей жуткий факт, с точки зрения Дондупа, видимо не считается признаком упадка.


Сати появился гораздо позже жизни Будды. В средневековой Индии.



> А то, что у женщин, при равных социальных возможностях, такие же для шансы реализоваться, как и у мужчин - факт. Тут вот бханте Топпер рассказывал, что у них есть женщины-архаты, которые архати.


Правда их было меньше, чем Архатов. Будда говорил, что женщинам сложнее практиковать, чем мужчинам. Особенно если они молоды и красивы. Тем более ценны женщины - буддистки т.к. преодолевают больше препятствий.

----------

Dondhup (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (17.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Нет, это не у нас!


Но рядом с нами  :Wink:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> То-есть, практиковали-практиковали, а, как выяснилось, крепко все засели в плену простейших эмоций, напрямую связанных с физическим телом.


Не ту тантру практикуют, возможно.  :Mad:

----------


## Neroli

> 1. Буддами
> 2. Брахмами
> 3. Сакками
> 4. Марами
> 5. Чаккаваттинами


Прокручивала вверх тему и мельком прочитала 
3. Сарказмами
4. Маразмами
...
пора из темы уходить -))

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010), Спокойный (17.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Да, забавно. В нашей "замечательной" армии солдаты, вместо того, чтобы служить, творят бесчинства, издеваются, калечат и иногда даже убивают друг друга. А теперь выясняется, что мальчики избегают армии из-за женского нытья. У меня слов нет!


Из-за женского воспитания. 
Что это за солдаты, которые в армии не могут постоять за себя? Как они страну то будут защищать?

----------


## Джигме

> Какой-то морально-разнополый батл происходит, вы это не видите?


Да тут батл начался из-за того что часть прекрасной половины нашего форума решили что на них кто то войной идет, при том что сильная половина ни про какие битвы даже и не думала. Короче из-за такого недопонимания ситуации и начался батл :Smilie:  При этом наезды начала прекрасная половина все-таки. :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Ну, а что он хамит...терпение это конечно здорого, но что-то зря такое писать, особенно женщинам)))


Вот те на!!!  То про равноправие ратуете,  то потом сразу вспоминаете что женщины на особом положении :Smilie:  Хотите равенства в правах, имейте смелость нести эту тяжесть :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Я в курсе. А что, социум, в котором жил Будда и из которого набиралась сангха, был не индуистским?
> Наверное Будда родился в буддистском социуме, о!)))))))


Таки вы здесь разговариваете с буддистами а не с индуистами, и сжигать вас живьем никто не собирается :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Про социальную роль -- легко. Например, президент Индии в данный момент -- женщина. И Хиллари Клинтон сейчас госсекретарь..."Мечтания"...
> 
> Конечно, в буддизме реализованные женщины по-прежнему "лоу профайл", но это лишь рудименты традиции, имхо.


Вы немного не в тему. В США, например, женщин действительно набирают по квотам из политкорректности. А вот среди топ менеджеров и предпринимателей женщин менее 10%. Потому что квот там нету, нужно самому пробиваться.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот Вы - понимаете  Хотя отличить искусственную имитацию от естественного порыва - тоже не умеете, вероятно.


Если я не замечаю искусственное, то это для меня натуральное :Smilie:  А естественные порывы меня пугают, потому что их ход непредсказуем, а я хрупкая :Smilie:  Я люблю пристальную внимательность без напряжения, желание принести радость другому и открытость.




> О, Вы явно лучше многих  Но феминистка бы из Вас вышла никудышная. В чем и заключается суть моих высказываний.


Я нисколько не лучше многих . Просто у меня была возможность следовать Учению, а у них, вероятно. нет :Frown: 

А девушки на форуме очень достойные, не сомневаюсь.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Да тут батл начался из-за того что часть прекрасной половины нашего форума решили что на них кто то войной идет, при том что сильная половина ни про какие битвы даже и не думала. Короче из-за такого недопонимания ситуации и начался батл При этом наезды начала прекрасная половина все-таки.


Вы плохо прочитали первый пост :Smilie:  

Надо выражайться так, чтобы было бы не подкопаться, тогда все будет в порядке, и никто не стнет трактовать выскзывания и посты искаженно. Есть такое понятие - ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ  НЕПОГРЕШИМАЯ РЕЧЬ :Smilie:  О качетсвах речи Пробужденного говориться, что когда он говорит, все существа одновременно и точно понимают смысл, причем каждое на своем языке. Вот к этому надо хоть немного стремиться.




> Хотя б и все существа Вселенной одновременно задали [Будде] разные вопросы, он в одно мгновение постиг бы все эти вопросы проницательной мыслью и одним изречением полностью ответил бы на них; к тому же каждый понял бы [ответ] на своем языке.


А также РАВНОСТНОЕ ОТНОШЕНИЕ К ЖИВЫМ СУЩЕСТВАМ.

Думаю, если мужчины всегда будут вставать на сторону женщины, понимая, что ее недостатки отделимы от нее, и в ней много хорошего, и то же самое будут делать женщины по отношению к мужчинам, то все встанет на свое место :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> А мне вот странно, что вы, мужчины, свои права не отстаиваете.
> Конституция гласит, что женщины и мужчины равны в правах и обязанностях.
> А по факту:
> - на воинскую службу призывают только вас.
> - до пенсии вы работаете на 5 лет дольше, а живете на 12 лет меньше женщин.
> - одинокий мужчина не может усыновить ребенка, тогда как женщина может быть матерью-одиночкой.
> - в случае развода очень маловероятно, что детей отдадут отцу.
> - в любой чрезвычайной ситуации спасать будут сначала женщин, а вас в последнюю очередь.
> ...ну и так далее...
> Вы до сих пор думаете, что не нуждаетесь в жалости?



У вас этот вопрос возник потому что вы не понимаете простой вещи: мужчины стремятся быть мужчинами, а вы лично стремитесь быть не женщиной, а феминисткой.

----------


## Джигме

> Вы плохо прочитали первый пост 
> 
> Вы выражайтесь так, чтобы к вам было бы не подкопаться, тогда все будет в порядке, и никто не стнет трактовать ваши посты искаженно. есть такое понятие - ПРАВИЛЬНАЯ  НЕПОГРЕШИМАЯ РЕЧЬ


Ошибаетесь, читал, а вот вы видимо прочитали не внимательно. Наезда на женщин как такового не было. Был вопрос который некоторые участницы и восприняли как наезд.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Правда их было меньше, чем Архатов. Будда говорил, что женщинам сложнее практиковать, чем мужчинам. Особенно если они молоды и красивы. Тем более ценны женщины - буддистки т.к. преодолевают больше препятствий.


у меня серьезные подозрения что буддизм и нирвана Шакйамуни это сильно мускулизированный вариант, учитывающий тот тип соц структуры который существовал в его время. Понимая это он и не жаждал принимать женщин в сангху , понимая, что то, что естественно для мужчин для женщин будет вести к утрате их лучших женских качеств и подстраивание под мужской тип реализации.
А в новое время уже не мужчина Шакйамуни, а женщина уйдет из дома (а может и не уйдет) и проповедует свой тип реализации  и тогда мужчинам придется приспосабливаться кряхтя к новому типу реализации, если конечно женщины захотят их брать в свою сангху.

кстати вспоминается полудокументальный фильм об евангелиии от Магдалины. Он слегка фантазийный но интересен один элемент. Евангелие состояло из чистых листов. 

Не исключено что проповедь и обучение будет вестись не словесно в чем мужчины такие мастаки, а через чувственно-интутивно-шуньевые   методы, которые невыразимы в словах и которые лучше понимают тонко чувствующие женщины. 

если мужской тип нирваны можно сравнить с ромашкой у которой оторвали все лепестки, то женский скорее с ирисами которые совершенно  свободно и изящно распускают свои лепестки, таки изящно пребывают и так же не теряя изщества уходят в небытие

----------

АлександрГТ (17.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Да, забавно. В нашей "замечательной" армии солдаты, вместо того, чтобы служить, творят бесчинства, издеваются, калечат и иногда даже убивают друг друга. А теперь выясняется, что мальчики избегают армии из-за женского нытья. У меня слов нет!


Ну в цивилизованных странах с контрактной основой и без дедовщины та же тенденция. Так что БТР прав.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> А давайте каждая конкретная женщина будет сама решать, где ей место? Достаточно ему!


А по факту разве иначе выходит?  Я вам секрет открою, большая часть всех людей сами себе выбирают жизненный путь.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вот вам фото. Это у нас в МЕСТЕ


собственно практически так будду и описывают , то есть с грудями и пр. , см. перечисление признаков буддыhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16440

----------


## Топпер

> у меня серьезные подозрения что буддизм и нирвана Шакйамуни это сильно мускулизированный вариант, учитывающий тот тип соц структуры который существовал в его время. Понимая это он и не жаждал принимать женщин в сангху , понимая, что то, что естественно для мужчин для женщин будет вести к утрате их лучших женских качеств и подстраивание под мужской тип реализации.


Вообще Будда был революционером в этом вопросе, а не сексистом. До него женщин к духовной стороне жизни даже не подпускали. Не говоря уж о том, чтобы посвящать в монахини.



> А в новое время уже не мужчина Шакйамуни, а женщина уйдет из дома (а может и не уйдет) и проповедует свой тип реализации  и тогда мужчинам придется приспосабливаться кряхтя к новому типу реализации, если конечно женщины захотят их брать в свою сангху.


Будды приходят только в мужском теле. Также, как и боги рупа-локи.



> Не исключено что проповедь и обучение будет вестись не словесно в чем мужчины такие мастаки, а через чувственно-интутивно-шуньевые   методы, которые невыразимы в словах и которые лучше понимают тонко чувствующие женщины.


Предполагать и фантазировать можно о чём угодно.




> собственно практически так будду и описывают , то есть с грудями и пр. , см. перечисление признаков буддыhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16440


С грудями Будду никто не описывает. У него есть определённое количество округлостей тела, но не более того. К груди это не относится.

----------


## Леонид Ш



----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ошибаетесь, читал, а вот вы видимо прочитали не внимательно. Наезда на женщин как такового не было. Был вопрос который некоторые участницы и восприняли как наезд.


Наезда не было. Было ВЫДЕЛЕНИЕ В ОТДЕЛЬНУЮ ОСОБЬ БУДДИСТОВ-ЖЕНСКОГО ПОЛА. 

И именно это и можно было воспринять неоднозначно.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Вообще Будда был революционером в этом вопросе, а не сексистом. До него женщин к духовной стороне жизни даже не подпускали. Не говоря уж о том, чтобы посвящать в монахини..


Будда был революционером для своего времени. После него были будды Падмасабхава и пр. 
Новые времена породят других будд с другой проповедью, не надо делать застывшую икону из свободного и необусловленного существа, метод предполагает развитие в разных культурных реалиях, поэтому буддзм и выжил приспосабливаясь к разным странам и эпохам, нельзя все время быть там как тот монах.




> Будды приходят только в мужском теле. Также, как и боги рупа-локи.


все меняется в этом мире и в мире богов тоже грядет перестройка. "Этот день мы приближали как могли"




> Предполагать и фантазировать можно о чём угодно.


Топпер, ну почему вы так упорно закрываете глаза, кошка не поймет, что она всего лишь иллюзия по убеждению  воробья и съест его. Вы давно живете в другом мире, в котором скорее и абхидхарма будет другая при другом будде и вся методология.

----------


## Топпер

> Будда был революционером для своего времени. После него были будды Падмасабхава и пр.


После него Будд пока не было. Следующим будет Будда Меттея



> Новые времена породят других будд с другой проповедью,


Он также создаст Сангху, также повернёт Колесо Учения и зложит ту же Дхамму.



> не надо делать застывшую икону из свободного и необусловленного существа, метод предполагает развитие в разных культурных реалиях, поэтому буддзм и выжил приспосабливаясь к разным странам и эпохам, нельзя все время быть там как тот монах.


Не надо превращать Дхамму в очередной нью-эйдж приспосабливаемый под любую глупость



> все меняется в этом мире и в мире богов тоже грядет перестройка. "Этот день мы приближали как могли"


Дхамма не меняется.



> Топпер, ну почему вы так упорно закрываете глаза, кошка не поймет, что она всего лишь иллюзия по убеждению  воробья и съест его. Вы давно живете в другом мире, в котором скорее и абхидхарма будет другая при другом будде и вся методология.


Вы говорите совершенно не обоснованные вещи. По сути - несёте отсебятину. И напрасно считаете её истиной.

----------

ElenaK (17.11.2010), Леонид Ш (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Руки прочь от нашего любимого Топпера! :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie: 

Пусть он выстраивает свое сознание, как считает нужным - это его право.  А можем его слушать или не слушать - это наше право :Smilie:  Я всегда слушаю. А, вдруг, пригодится? :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Наезда не было. Было ВЫДЕЛЕНИЕ В ОТДЕЛЬНУЮ ОСОБЬ БУДДИСТОВ-ЖЕНСКОГО ПОЛА. 
> 
> И именно это и можно было воспринять неоднозначно.


Ну так и монастыри тоже не общие. И правила для монахов и монахинь отличаются. Вы на Будду из-за этого наезжать не будете?  :Wink:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> После него Будд пока не было. Следующим будет Будда Меттея.


есть понятие что есть будды с кальпой, типа Шакйамуни и Маитрейи и будды без калпы типа Падмасамбхавы и др. Так что вы правы в своей системе координат, которая для многих узка и не верна.  




> Он также создаст Сангху, также повернёт Колесо Учения и зложит ту же Дхамму.


странное утверждение, он что обновленцем старого будды будет?Тогда в чем смысл его прихода? Как то не слышно чтобы Шакйамуни был обновленцем учения предществующих будд. 





> Не надо превращать Дхамму в очередной нью-эйдж приспосабливаемый под любую глупость....  
> 
> Дхамма не меняется.....
> 
> Вы говорите совершенно не обоснованные вещи. По сути - несёте отсебятину. И напрасно считаете её истиной...


такое впечатление что вы полностью закрыты для творчества, странно что вы читаете лекциии для творческих людей, напр. актеров.
но вести диалог с человеком который отрицает 2500 лет развития буддизма по-видимому совершенно бесперспективно.

----------


## Топпер

> есть понятие что есть будды с кальпой, типа Шакйамуни и Маитрейи и будды без калпы типа Падмасамбхавы и др. Так что вы правы в своей системе координат, которая для многих узка и не верна.


Ок.



> сиранное утверждение, он что обновленцем старого будды будет?Тогда в чем смысл его прихода? Как то не слышно чтобы Шакйамуни ыл обновленцем учения предществующих будд.


Смысл прихода в том, что бы восстановить забытую Дхамму. Будды приходят в наш мир только тогда, когда Дхамма забыта.



> такое впечатление что вы полностью закрыты для творчества,


От ненужного творчества - закрыт. Этот этап, когда мне казалось, что я что-то там могу нового натворить - уже прошёл.
Буддийское творчество заключается в творческом применении известныхм методов. Вот здесь - цельное поле для творчества. А не в извращении методов, данных Буддой в угоду своим личным желаниям.
Пройдите по эзотерическим форумам. Там какого только творчества нет. И все говорят, что раскрывают и понимают Будду. Один Фалунь-Дафа чего стоит.



> странно что вы читаете лекциии для творческих людей, напр. актеров.


А они, как раз, и ищут островок стабильности в мире широких взглядов и расширенного сознания. Ибо все эти расширения, в конечном итоге, ведут в ад.



> но вести диалог с человеком который отрицает 2500 лет развития буддизма по-видимому совершенно бесперспективно.


Надеюсь, что так.
Говоря христианским языком, есть методы икономии и иногда ими приходится пользоваться. Но это не значит, что мы должны отбрасывать акривию.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Будущее за людьми, совмещающими преимущества обоих полов в одном теле, и практически лишенные недостатков, мужчин и женщин по отдельности  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (17.11.2010), Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> собственно практически так будду и описывают , то есть с грудями и пр. , см. перечисление признаков буддыhttp://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=16440


ну в этом вы правы, пересмотрел источник мудрецов, этого не нашел, по видимому в друго месте встречал, но вообще то описывают его как достаточно женственного:
1ю руки и ноги округленные
4. руки и ноги мягкие и пухлые, как у молодого
5. семь (главных частей тела) выпуклые
12. руки длинные и красивые
(13. половой орган скрыт)
14 кожа золотистого цвета
15 кожа нежная и тонкая
31. глаза подобные сапфиру (то есть голубые jd)

22.тело нежное
34 с округленой поясницей
43 руки нежные как лопчатник
48 губы красные как персик
53голос нежный и мягкий
59 нос горбатый (? jd)
62  густые ресницы
63 глаза подобные лепесткам лотоса
64 брови длиные и тонкие
65 брови мягкие
66 брови лоснящиеся
79 приятным запахом завоевавший любовь рожденных - людей

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря
> . 
> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"
> 
> И что вы думаете отвечает эта .......  (дура или святая). 
> 
> Предположим что эта святая дура русская, (чтобы не уходить далеко). Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. Но вот русскую женщину выросшую в россии не могу представить так легко расставшейся со всеми родственниками, особенно детьми.
> нетрудно всю жизнь читать упорно мантры-тантры и полагать, что комуто в чемто помогаешь, но вот если завтра в поход по нирвану с билетом в один конец, то готовы ли ктонибудь из женщин ответить что готовы хоть завтра туда безвозвратно. И согласны ли мужья буддисток их отпустить с легким сердцем. Вот тут ктото писал, что у Дондуба жена буддистка.  Готов ли Дондуб завтра с легким сердцем проводить жену в последний путь в нирвану? Или только через свой труп, или только вместе и не иначе?
> 
> ...


Вот что о женщинах в буддизме говорит знаменитый Мастер медитации Сюйюнь:

В школе Чань есть не только монахи и миряне, имеющие необычайные способности и сиддхи. Также есть, не уступающие им, великие монахини.
В прошлом, жил выдающийся мастер досточтимый Гуаньси, ученик патриарха Линьцзы. Он много лет проучился у Линьцзы, но не мог достигнуть окончательного прозрения. Тогда он отправился на поиски других учителей. Он пришёл в знаменитый женский монастырь к настоятельнице досточтимой Мошань. Монахиня-послушница доложила о его прибытии. Тогда настоятельница, досточтимая Мошань, послала к нему свою ученицу с вопросом: "Вы, святой отец, прибыли сюда посмотреть монастырь и его достопримечательности или пришли за Дхармой?" Гуаньси признался, что пришёл за Дхармой. Тогда досточтимая Мошань вышла к нему на встречу и сказала: "Если Вы пришли за Дхармой, то у нас здесь также есть свои правила поведения и ритуал!" Тогда Гуаньси сделал ей поклон, но не пал ниц ей в ноги. Досточтимая Мошань тогда спросила: "Вы, святой отец, сегодня, откуда пришли?" Он ответил: "С развилки дорог, что рядом с монастырём". Досточтимая Мошань тогда сказала: "Так почему бы Вам не вернуться туда, откуда Вы пришли?" Гуаньси ничего не оставалось, как выполнить все правила приличия и поклониться настоятельнице в ноги. После этого он спросил: "Кто такая Мошань?" Мошань ответила: "Не показывающая себя". Он снова спросил: "Кто хозяин Мошань?" Она ответила: "Не имеет ни облика мужчины, ни облика женщины!" Тогда Гуаньси крикнул: "Почему бы Вам тогда не превратиться?" Досточтимая Мошань ответила: "Я не божество и не Мара! Во что же мне тогда превращаться?" Гуаньси уже не мог на это ничего возразить и ответить. Он преисполнился великого благоговения и почтения к мудрости досточтимой Мошань. Он пробыл учеником у неё в монастыре три года, работая садовником. Через три года он обрёл полное пробуждение.
После этого Учитель Гуаньси говаривал: "Я у дедушки Линьцзы получил пол ковша, у матушки Мошань получил ещё пол ковша. Всего получился один ковш. Съев его содержимое, я до сих пор не чувствую голода!" Хотя досточтимый Гуаньси считается учеником патриарха Линьцзы, но он также является наследником Дхармы досточтимой монахини Мошань. Из этой истории уже можно сделать вывод, что среди монахинь также есть великие йогини, обладающие необычайными сиддхи. Сегодня здесь в зале медитации среди вас много монахинь. Почему бы вам не проявить свои способности, реализовать истинную Дхарму вслед за великими предшественницами прошлого?
Дхарма Будды рассматривает всех людей как равных. Поэтому вы все должны стараться. Не нужно недооценивать себя и упускать кармические возможности драгоценной жизни. В древности говорили: "360 дней в году не оставлю в покое ни на мгновение своё тело и сознание!" Вы и я пришли из безграничного числа кальп, блуждая в жизни и смерти сансары. И поскольку не можете отпустить тело и сознание для чистой практики, поэтому перерождаетесь в сансаре и не можете достичь освобождения от смерти. Поэтому оставьте, отбросьте тело и сознание, чтобы посидеть некоторое время в медитации. Надеюсь, что в результате практики медитации чёрная бочка (загрязнённое тело) иссякнет, и мы все достигнем состояния безграничного терпения не рождения и не смерти! 


http://www.dzen-portal.info/content/...nefritovy.html

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Леонид Ш (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А они, как раз, и ищут островок стабильности в мире широких взглядов и расширенного сознания. Ибо все эти расширения, в конечном итоге, ведут в ад..


если я вас правильно понимаю , то те расширения которые вы увидели в гелугпе вели вас в ад и вы ушли в тхераваду? но не другой ли ад вы создаете себе практикуя тхераваду в обществе совершенно не восприимчевому в неким существам в оранжевых одеяниях? и просящих милостыню на улицах как попрошайки, а ведь именно так вас скорее воспринимали на улицах Питера. Так ведь и воспринимающих вашу проповедь вы подставляете в довольно сложную ситуацию и при отсутствии своего ограниченного ареала=экол. ниши обитания вы скорее обречены на гонения и осмеяния не очень то терпимым обществом. Это ли не ад для вас и ваших учеников?

----------


## Топпер

> если я вас правильно понимаю , то те расширения которые вы увидели в гелугпе вели вас в ад и вы ушли в тхераваду?


Традиционный гелуг - вполне нормально (тантру я не беру). Я веду речь скорее про различные обновленческие группы и обновленческие подходы



> но не другой ли ад вы создаете себе практикуя хераваду в обществе соершенно не восприимчевому в неким существам в оранжевых одеяниях? и просящих милостыню на улицах как попрошайки, а ведь именно так вас скорее воспринимали на улицах Питера.


Мы дану в помещении проводим. На пиндапад ходить пока бесполезно.



> Так ведь и воспринимающих вашу проповедь вы подставляете в довольно сложную ситуацию и при отсутствии своего ограниченного ареала=экол. ниши обитания вы скорее обречены на гонения и осмеяния не очень то терпимым обществом. Это ли не ад для вас и ваших учеников


Ученики - это громко сказанно, ибо я не учитель.
А выбор каждый делает сам. Мы же насильно никого не тянем к себе.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Волкотрубов Александр
ваша цитата хороша, но "где эта улица где этот дом", чтобы достопочтимой женщине приткнуться в подобный монастырь?

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Мы дану в помещении проводим. На пиндапад ходить пока бесполезно


не понял, так вы некий обновленец, ньюэйджевец? Что значит дана в помещении? Друг другу подносите? А кто пашет и кладет вам в патры?

ох, Топпер, чувствую и у вас подуют свежие ветры перемен.

----------


## Топпер

> не понял, так вы некий обновленец, ньюэйджевец? Что значит дана в помещении?


То и значит. Еду приносят к нам в центр или приглашают меня домой. Это вполне приемлемый вариант.



> Друг другу подносите? А кто пашет и кладет вам в патры?


Миряне приносят.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Да, Топпер, на вашей ступе напишут: "и тем любезен я народу, что чувства добрые я лирой пробуждал, тем памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный"

----------


## Топпер

> Да, Топпер, на вашей ступе напишут: "и тем любезен я народу, что чувства добрые я лирой пробуждал, тем памятник себе воздвиг нерукотворный"


Прям, как про меня сказано  :Smilie:

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Волкотрубов Александр
> ваша цитата хороша, но "где эта улица где этот дом", чтобы достопочтимой женщине приткнуться в подобный монастырь?


В Китае точно есть. Сяоситхень (Маленький западный рай) - отделение монахинь монастыря Юньмэньсы. Посмотрите фотографии.
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2608.html
http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic2608-45.html

----------


## Pema Sonam

> если мужской тип нирваны можно сравнить с ромашкой у которой оторвали все лепестки, то женский скорее с ирисами которые совершенно  свободно и изящно распускают свои лепестки, таки изящно пребывают и так же не теряя изщества уходят в небытие


Вот уже нирвану поделили на муж и жен тип. Особенно удался женский ,поэтично так.   
(Фантазируйте дальше).А я завтра сбегаю ирис куплю ..для созерцания.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Леонид Ш (17.11.2010)

----------


## Aion

> Будущее за людьми, совмещающими преимущества обоих полов в одном теле, и практически лишенные недостатков, мужчин и женщин по отдельности





> Когда-то наша природа была  не такой, как теперь, а совсем другой. Прежде всего, люди были  трех полов,  а не двух, как ныне, - мужского и женского, ибо существовал еще третий пол, который соединял в себе признаки этих обоих; сам он исчез, и от него сохранилось только имя, ставшее бранным,  -  андрогины,  и из  него  видно, что они сочетали  в  себе вид  и наименование обоих полов - мужского и женского. Кроме того, тело у всех было округлое, спина  не  отличалась от  груди, рук было четыре,  ног столько же, сколько  рук, и у каждого на  круглой шее  два лица,  совершенно одинаковых; голова же у двух этих лиц, глядевшие в противоположные  стороны, была общая, ушей  имелось две пары, срамных частей две, а прочее можно  представить себе по всему,  что уже сказано.  Передвигался такой человек  либо прямо, во весь рост, -  так  же как  мы теперь, но любой  из двух сторон вперед, либо, если торопился,  шел  колесом,  занося  ноги  вверх  и  перекатываясь  на  восьми конечностях, что позволяло ему быстро бежать вперед. А было этих полов  три, и таковы они были потому, что мужской искони происходит от Солнца, женский - от Земли, а  совмещавший оба этих - от Луны, поскольку  и Луна совмещает оба начала.   Что  же  касается   шаровидности  этих  существ  и   их  кругового передвижения, то  и  тут  сказывалось сходство  с их прародителями.
> 
> Платон
>  Пир

----------

Еше Нинбо (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> КАЙО
> Вот уже нирвану поделили на муж и жен тип. Особенно удался женский ,поэтично так. 
> (Фантазируйте дальше).



Товарищ, Кайо, в буддизме многие точные абхидхармические термины имеют поэтические синонимы (есть спец словари этого поэтич=образного языка йогов), поэтому для женской нирваны мне показалось что самым адекватным поэтич выражением будет ирис, тем более что нирванистические женщины в моем представлении, как и у китайцев ирисы, олицетворяют грацию, изящество, нежность и красоту в одиночестве. 
поэтому я и стал дарить женщине ирисы в знак её  нирванистического света.

Да и дальнейшие отрывки связывают ирисы с женщинами и их РАдужной сущностью.

Свое название цветок получил из рук знаменитого целителя Гиппократа, который дал имя растению в честь древнегреческой богини Ириды, провозглашающей людям волю олимпийских богов. Богиня Ирида сходила по радуге на землю, поэтому слово «Ирис» в переводе с греческого означает радуга. Карл Линней, который предложил единую систему научных названий растений, сохранил за ирисом его древнее имя.
А вот еще одна легенда об ирисах. Однажды радуга, прежде чем исчезнуть, рассыпалась на части. Чудесные осколки радуги упали на землю и проросли очаровательные цветы. Рассыпалась радуга на мелкие осколки – вот и зацвели ирисы.

Другая легенда рассказывает. Когда титан Прометей похитил на Олимпе небесный огонь и подарил его людям, на земле вспыхнула дивным семицветием радуга – так велика была радость всего живого на свете. Уже и закат отгорел, и день угас, и солнце ушло, а радуга по-прежнему светилась над миром, даруя людям надежду. Она не гасла до самого рассвета. И когда утром снова вернулось на свое место солнце, там, где горела и переливалась красками волшебная радуга, расцвели ирисы…


В христианстве, ирис будучи  разновидностью лилии, является цветком Девы Марии, Царицы Небесной, символом Непорочного Зачатия. В образе лилии-меча отображается Печаль Девы Скорбящей

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ..В предчувствии  близкого конца в блаженной нирване девушки меньше следят за собой, потом их меньше отслеживают уже мужчины, потом они уже забывают что они женщины, но нирвана все не приходит, мужчины упорно уже мимо проходят, сорок, пятьдесят и пенсия подходит.


Какой прогресс за двое суток развития темы!
Теперь уже и нирвана приходит,и женщину сравниваем с распускающимся ирисом.

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Какой прогресс за двое суток развития темы!
> Теперь уже и нирвана приходит,и женщину сравниваем с распускающимся ирисом.


просто не всем везет встретить помощников (мужчин) на пути, так что кому в ирисы кому в кипарисы
(В Древней Греции это растение было эмблемой бога подземного царства – Аида. Отсюда и пошла традиция вешать ветви кипариса на дверях дома, где кто-то умер.)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> ... поэтому для женской нирваны мне показалось что самым адекватным поэтич выражением будет ирис, тем более что нирванистические женщины в моем представлении, как и у китайцев ирисы, олицетворяют грацию, изящество, нежность и красоту в одиночестве.


Вот бы на этой высокой цветочной ноте и остановить тему. А то,ведь,всё изменится завтра, во всём непостоянство. И снова женщинам перекроют путь к нирване. Оставят с засохшими листьями ждать,.."а она всё не приходит". :Smilie:

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Какой прогресс за двое суток развития темы!
> Теперь уже и нирвана приходит,и женщину сравниваем с распускающимся ирисом.
> 
> Вот бы на этой высокой цветочной ноте и остановить тему. А то,ведь,всё изменится завтра, во всём непостоянство. И снова женщинам перекроют путь к нирване. Оставят с засохшими листьями ждать,.."а она всё не приходит".


это достаточно точные замечания, начиная тему я адресовал вопросы больше самому себе и прежде всего себе, потому что действительно чувствую, что *есть и должна быть* некоторая особенность в практике у женщин. 

Мужчины давят на женщин и заставляют практиковать *своим* образом, но наблюдения над практикой женщин заставляют меня пересмотреть эту позицию. Пока не могу четко выразить свою позицию, но за два дня некоторые контуры вырисовываются. Поэтому тему не стоит закрывать как и любую другую.(лучше модераторам уж удалять грубости в сообщениях и те что совсем не в тему)

Дело в том что поставленный вопрос не сразу находит адекватный ответ и некоторое время ему надо отлежаться в сознании и зачастую оно само выталкивает ответ, возвращаешься в тему а она закрыта.Это не очень продуктивно. 
а то что "нирвана все не приходит" Упираться надо. 

"...Не спи, не спи, работай,
Не прерывай труда,
Не спи, борись с дремотой,
Как летчик, как звезда.

Не спи, не спи, художник,
Не предавайся сну.
Ты - вечности заложник
У времени в плену."

----------


## Pavel

> А мне вот странно, что вы, мужчины, свои права не отстаиваете.
> Конституция гласит, что женщины и мужчины равны в правах и обязанностях.
> А по факту:
> - на воинскую службу призывают только вас.
> - до пенсии вы работаете на 5 лет дольше, а живете на 12 лет меньше женщин.
> - одинокий мужчина не может усыновить ребенка, тогда как женщина может быть матерью-одиночкой.
> - в случае развода очень маловероятно, что детей отдадут отцу.
> - в любой чрезвычайной ситуации спасать будут сначала женщин, а вас в последнюю очередь.
> ...ну и так далее...
> Вы до сих пор думаете, что не нуждаетесь в жалости?


Да нет, просто есть понимание своей социальной роли, а отсюда и сопротивление ей и поиск соучастия у тех, кто способен на жалость, отсутствует.  :Smilie:

----------


## Pavel

> Не способна женщина решать вопросы выходящие за рамки ее собственной жизни. Генетически не способна. У женщин мир спасают любовь и красота. Как-то сами.


Раз уж коснулись генетического способа рассмотрения, то как биолог, не могу удержаться, чтобы не раскрыть биологическую суть закрепления за женщиной именно женских качеств. которые отличны от мужских.

1) Прежде всего следует понять, почему в природе произошло половое разделение. Для этого надо знать, что такое разделение не только не свойственно всем видам живых существ, но наоборот, свойственно лишь социализированным живым существам, т.е. тем, которых мы относим к более развитым. Таковых в общем видовом многообразии как раз меньшинство и существенное. 
2) Почему социализированных живых существ мы относим к более развитым? Не по той причине, что они похожи на нас, а по той причине, что они на практике доказали бОльшую свою адаптационную эффективность. И чем же обеспечивается эта эффективность? Обеспечивается она "разделением труда", т.е. эффективным разделением по функциям участников социума, что на осмысленном практическом опыте реализовано было лишь в начале прошлого столетия в конвейерном производстве. Сегодня уже и ребенку понятно, что такое функциональное разделение труда - самый не ресурсоемкий способ существования любого производственного и живого организма. Вот почему и в человеческом организме мы легко обнаруживаем дифференциацию на органы.
3) Какой самый первый социум мы можем наблюдать, который рассматривается как родоночальник любого боле сложно организованного? Это семейный социум, т.е. прежде всего разделение вида на мужской и женский функционал. Зачем понадобилось такое разделение? (Это ключевой вопрос, понять который сложнее всего. поэтому прошу особого к нему внимания).
 Дело в том, что любое устремление или действие имеет по отношению к себе и в качестве результата противодействие или две противоположные оценки этого результата. Это "единство и борьба противоположностей", как кратко ее можно было бы назвать, обеспечивает соответствие социума (вида в биологическом контексте) окружающей среде. Пример для иллюстрации мысли:
лев (вид) должен быть не трусливым. Соответственно легко предположить. что в условиях отсутствия разумного регулирования агрессии и бесстрашия. побеждая в соревнованиях за спаривание львы будут становиться все агрессивнее и агрессивнее, равно как все бесстрашнее и бесстрашнее. Но здравомыслие говорит нам, что должна быть золотая середина, которая не позволит льву безумно бросаться атаковать трех львов (лишая вид на самом деле может быть самых лучших физических, агрессивных и бесстрашных качеств), так как три слабых и более трусливых льва все равно окажутся более сильными чем один самый сильный и бесстрашный. Говоря проще, льву требуется еще некая доля консерватизма (страха, сговорчивости. податливости, уступчивости), чтобы сохранть в себе ту золотую середину, к которой следовало бы стремиться для наилучшей адаптации условиям среды. Значит. перед львом одновременно стоят две противоположные задачи.

Так вот для решения двух противоположных задач в природе оказался эффективным механизм разграничения этих задачь функционально для особей по половому признаку. Мужчина дерется, ищет пути к победе и лидерству, разрушает одно, строит другое, добивается ценой своей жизни отбора из всех мужчин самого-самого именно в этих качествах. А женщина обеспечивает противоположно направленный функционал (сберегает имеющееся, борется за безопасность свою и потомства, обеспечивает свою привлекательность, другими словами обеспечивает консерватизм взглядов и действий). 

В природе это распределение проявляется так: а) мужчина реализует укрепление своих генетических свойств путем отбора в драке и способности противостоять внешним факторам (понимать их преодолевать те, что являются помехами к реализации распространения своего личного генотипа);
б) женщина реализует защиту СВОЕГО (мужчине не дано даже знать, где его, а где нет, потому он удовлетворяется лишь осеменением) потомства и своей собственной жизни, обеспеченности и личной привлекательности для мужчин (способ породить спрос, превышающий предложение, в результате которого на смертельном состязании отбирается лучший самец). 

Коротко так: женщина функционально стремится к консерватизму и самозащите, а мужчина к поиску нового и риску на грани самопожертвования, а в результате слияния двух этих начал порождаются срединные (компромиссные) качества, соответствующие действительности.

Вот почему с биологической точки зрения ни какого равенства в функциях между двумя различными полами не может быть и не наблюдается в природе. 
Вот почему женщине не могут быть присущи те же свойства, что и мужчине.
Вот почему на генетическом уровне женщине свойственны поиски опоры в ресурсах. убежища себе и своему потомству, направленность на обеспечение своей индивидуальной привлекательности. А здесь обнаруживаются и корни отсутствия стратегического мышления, тяги к экспериментаторству, недостаток креатива и отдаленность от стремления осознать окружающую действительность в чем-то отличном от обеспечения своей безопасности и СОХРАННОСТИ.

Вот так вкратце будет выглядеть дарвинистский анализ причин половой дифференциации у всех живых существ через призму генетического его закрепления для создания максимально эффективного механизма адаптации вида к условиям окружающей среды.  :Smilie: 

Извините меня за столь длинный монолог, но вопрос слишком сложный, чтобы можно было его раскрыть как-то еще короче.

Все отклонения от стандартной дифференциации по полам носят либо политический характер, либо мутационный и не способствуют укреплению социума. Поэтому любые попытки искусственным путем сделать выбор лучшей женщины и лучшего мужчины для брака, в каких бы традициях они не реализовывались, ведут к формировании не вида, а породы людей (естественный отбор заменяется искусственным), которая отличается от вида немощностью по отношению к адаптационной его способности вплоть до полной атрофии имунных свойств или умственных способностей, стремлений к самосохранению. Ошибочные внутривидовые мутации накапливаются. Человек становится случайно и не в меру агрессивным, случайно и не в меру пассивным, случайно и не в меру безрассудным, случайно и не в меру консервативным или трусливым... Любая политическая пропаганда идей равенства и единообразия так или иначе ведет лишь к вырождению социума, ориентированного на утопию "коммунизма".

Кстати короткое замечание о нравственности. которую упомянули в связи с половой ориентацией. Так вот нравственность в половой инвариантности выглядит так: женщина подчиняется нравственным устоям социума в попытке найти безопасное в ней укрытие от агрессии по отношению к себе: мужчина раз за разом совершает ниспровержение нравственных устоев даже ценой возбуждения агрессии по отношению к себе, но таким образом ищет пути постижения нравственности. соответствующей действительности, а не традициям.  :Smilie: 

Вот теперь действительно все...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Любая политическая пропаганда идей равенства и единообразия так или иначе ведет лишь к вырождению социума, ориентированного на утопию "коммунизма".


Это Вы сейчас про вырождения коммунистического Китая? А ничего что его потенциальное вторжение может быть опаснее любой исламской агрессии?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Jambal Dorje
> если мужской тип нирваны можно сравнить с ромашкой у которой оторвали все лепестки, то женский скорее с ирисами которые совершенно свободно и изящно распускают свои лепестки, таки изящно пребывают и так же не теряя изщества уходят в небытие


Вау! Какие совершенные слова! Ради них стоило читать все эти 30 страниц. Браво Jambal Dorje!

----------

Jambal Dorje (17.11.2010), Pema Sonam (17.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> это достаточно точные замечания, начиная тему я адресовал вопросы больше самому себе и прежде всего себе, потому что действительно чувствую, что *есть и должна быть* некоторая особенность в практике у женщин. 
> 
> Мужчины давят на женщин и заставляют практиковать *своим* образом, но наблюдения над практикой женщин заставляют меня пересмотреть эту позицию. Пока не могу четко выразить свою позицию, но за два дня некоторые контуры вырисовываются. Поэтому тему не стоит закрывать как и любую другую.(лучше модераторам уж удалять грубости в сообщениях и те что совсем не в тему)


Вопросы лучше адресовать ВОВНЕ, если Вы анализируете других, чтобы получить разностороннюю инфу. Вы б прежде бы женщин напрямую спросили, а как у них? :Smilie: 

Гарантии эффективной практики, а также идеальных условий для практики нет ни в монастыре, ни в пещере, ни в быту. Большинство мужчин, выросших в странах с небуддийскими традициями, заняты не менее, чем женщины - заработком на жизнь, заботой о семье и прочее. Те же, кто живет в тех странах, где распространен буддизм, тоже достигают или не достигают реализаций в силу собственной кармы и аффектов. Тут просто нужно понимание пустотности явлений, свойств самсары, качеств Пробужденного и как работает ум. И все это можно выяснить, не бросая дом и быт мирянина :Smilie: 

Особенность в практике женщин есть. Это материнство. Не хочу, чтобы со мной спорили по этому поводу мужчины. Бывают великолепные отцы, которые тоже понимают это. Но родить и кормить ребенка, жить с ним в полном симбиозе, когда он в твоем теле, и первые годы жизни, когда он беспомощен - открывает новые качества, особенно, если женщина способна анализировать свои мысли и действия с точки зрения буддизма. 

Но даже те женщины, которые не могут этого делать, имеют очень часто интуитивную мудрость, потому что их помыслы направлены не на себя. Матери бывают разные, но большинство отличает одно - они полностью способны забыть о себе ради собственного ребенка( тоесть, другого существа). Этот механизм спонтанно открывает понимание принципа служения другому существу в силу любви и сострадания. Даже если она может делать это только по отношению к ребенку. А также помогает преодолеть эгоцентризм. Мать готова отказывать себе в главном, причем совершенно естесственно.

Я родила ребенка, уже практикуя некоторое время до этого. Могу только сказать, что с одной стороны я поняла, что у меня будет меньше времени на себя, и огорчилась, с другой стороны я поняла, что не время и не сидение в медитации - главное. Потому что именно то, что у тебя мало времени, заставляет потратить его с огромной эффективностью. Появляется гибкость, точность и внимание к другим.

Также я преодолела многие стереотипы обычных практикующих, что надо ОБЯЗАТЕЛЬНО делать то-то и то-то. И столько-то. Я делала то, что чувствовала необходимым, что могла, и как можно лучше, старалась не цепляться за внешнее, отпускать отработанное, наблюдать за тем, что происходит в уме и правильно строить свои действия. И получила быстрый и конкретный результат. Более того, необходимость делать домашние дела, заставила меня усовершенствовать любого рода деятельность и воспринимать ее как Дхарму. А необходимость принадлежать моей семье научила меня принадлежать и другим. Мне еще много надо работать над собой. Но я научилась главному. Достижение нирваны находится не далее, как в пределах радиуса одного метра от центра твоего тела. И в тоже время она постоянно и непрерывно пронизывает все вокруг :Smilie:  

Я еще раз подчеркиваю, ПОДВОДИМЫЕ БЫВАЮТ РАЗНЫЕ. В силу кармы и аффектов и воспринимающих способностей. Поэтому отношусь с огромным уважением к любому практику Дхармы, а также к любому существу. И поэтому стараюсь никогда не судить и осуждать другого человека за то, что он устроен так-то и практикует так-то. я стараюсь его ПОНЯТЬ И ПРИНЯТЬ. Именно потому, что он заслуживает счастья, также, как и я.

Не могу судить об этом с точки зрения мужчин на все 100% :Smilie:  Но я много с ними разговаривала, много наблюдала, мы с мужем подробно это разбирали. Он прекрасный отец и муж, добрый и заботливый человек, но он хорошо понимал, что мои отношения с дочерью несколько иные, чем его, а также удивлялся переменам во мне :Smilie:  

У меня было рядом много мужчин-практиков, начиная с тибетских лам :Smilie:  Ни один из них НЕ ЗАСТАВЛЯЛ меня практиковать по-своему(да это и невозможно) :Smilie:  Более того, они все ко мне исключительно бережно и искренне относились, и очень заботились. А что касается мужа-небуддиста, то если я выполнила все семейные обязанности, то могу заниматься тем, чем считаю нужным. Откуда Вы берете такие сведенья о женщинах-буддистках? :Smilie:  


 Напишите, когда это как следует отлежится в Вашем сознании :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ну вот опять. Опят за ночь и утро 7 страниц. Над спалить идею Штелпу. Пусть кидает на обсуждение темы для литературного рабства, а на утро ему готовое литературное произведение  :Smilie: )))

Засим опять ничего дельного не скажу, кроме как: "Девушки, юноши MAKE LOVE NOT WAR"

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ОООО, да я Шумахер прямо. Надо, значит, будешь. :Smilie: 

Артем, тащите уж сразу весь Домострой :Smilie: 

Я Вам помогу
http://www.hrono.ru/dokum/1500dok/domostroi.php

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, тащите уж сразу Домострой


Ну вот, эксплуатировать им плохо, тащишь цитату, что на машинках гоняться не девчачье дело - тоже плохо. Нет совершенства в сансаре!  :Smilie: ))))))))))

----------


## Аньезка

Артем, не надо прогуливать тему, ибо боян  :Big Grin:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Та за вами не успеешь  :Smilie:  Вы б хоть синопсисы выкладывали. На прошлом заседании обсуждалось... докладчиками выступали...

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

еще пять коп о феминизме
Очень часто у женщин проскакивает в разговорах о мужчинах примерно следующее: "я хочу работать, потому что если я буду проводить жизнь у плиты *муж потеряет ко мне интерес!*".

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Это Вы сейчас про вырождения коммунистического Китая? А ничего что его потенциальное вторжение может быть опаснее любой исламской агрессии?


Это я не о Китае, а о пристрастии к идеям справедливости.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мужики, может вы сами во всем и виноваты, а? -))


Именно эта фраза и "проскальзывает" в разговорах женщин, по причине того, что женщины ни генетически, ни социально не обусловлены нести ответственность за собственное существование и вольны перекладывать эту ответственность (и формировать ее пределы), как ей (женщине) заблагорассудится. И в целом - это обусловлено природой самих видов живых существ, размножающихся половым путем. Потому что ни женщина, ни мужчина - не являются самодостаточными существами.

Было бы предельно глупо, чтобы, например, желудок требовал равных прав с сердцем или почками. Или, что значительное точнее, чтобы ядра клеток спорили с мембранами этих самых клеток. Женщина относится к мужчине как внутренние органы - к внешним. Женщина, которая начинает окукливаться сама по себе - подобна органу в теле, который решил, что ему не нужен более весь организм.

Женщины, которые попались в ловушку идеи независимости от мужчин - должны как можно быстрее из такой ловушки выбраться. Потому что пока они в этой ловушке - они подобны злокачественным образованиям, пускающим метастазы по всему обществу.

Поэтому идеи феминизма - это глубокое психическое заболевание общества, связанное с длительным периодом застоя и запредельным его ожирением.

----------

Zom (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Мужики, может вы сами во всем и виноваты, а? -))


Так нефиг у плиты стоять, если у тебя искусный метод завелся  :Big Grin:  Проявите мудрость и вот вам мужик поближе к кухне, подальше от начальства.

----------


## Neroli

BTR, лучше по существу вопроса, а про убогость женщин всё уже понятно, даже начинать спорить не буду -)

----------


## Neroli

> Так нефиг у плиты стоять, если у тебя искусный метод завелся  Проявите мудрость и вот вам мужик поближе к кухне, подальше от начальства.


Не думала даже, что эта, в общем то шутка, окажется такой красной тряпкой -)) стерла.

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, лучше по существу вопроса, а про убогость женщин всё уже понятно, даже начинать спорить не буду -)


Убогость - это опять же исключительно женская фантазия. Сначала нафантазировать себе "планку", чтобы потом все что под этой планкой воспринимать как противное, неприятное и отвратительное.

Не убогость, а естественность, которую женщины исключительно из распущенности ума отвергают как недостойную современности. 

Очень странно печени полагать себя более убогой по сравнению с легкими и пытаться выполнять те же функции, что и легкие, забывая про свои функции печени. 

Так устроен мир, а вовсе не мужской шовинизм. Те ткани, которые являются защитными определяют, что позволено и что не позволено тем тканям, которые они рождены защищать. И если защищаемые ткани начинают выходить за дозволенные рамки, это приводит к вырождению, болезням и смерти организма.

Как ни удивительно, но реакция мужчин на женский феминизм вполне естественна. Каждый нормальный, порядочный и ответственный мужчина будет указывать женщине на ее место - второстепенное и подчиненное по природе. Нравится это женщинам или нет. Благо женщины никогда не заигрываются в феминизм сколько-нибудь долго и массово. В общей доле женщин всего мира и всех поколений, отклонений от нормальных отношений не наберется и половины промиле. А когда временно где-то набирается - быстро наступает резкое похмелье и ответная иммунная реакция подавления.

Феминистки быстро отвергаются естественными сообществами как плоды безрассудства, сумасбродства и откровенной неприспособленности. 
Женщины которые думают, что могут обойтись без мужчин - могут пытаться это делать, сколько им заблагорассудится. Точнее задурнорассудится, конечно же  :Smilie:

----------

Pavel (18.11.2010), Zom (17.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> еще пять коп о феминизме
> Очень часто у женщин проскакивает в разговорах о мужчинах примерно следующее: "я хочу работать, потому что если я буду проводить жизнь у плиты *муж потеряет ко мне интерес!*".


И ведь действительно теряют! Сколько я на женских форумах видела соплей на тему: "Я ему жизнь посвятила, борщи варила, детям сопли вытирала, и вдруг ему со мной стало неинтересно и он ушел к умной красивой сослуживице".

----------


## Аньезка

> Как ни удивительно, но реакция мужчин на женский феминизм вполне естественна. Каждый нормальный, порядочный и ответственный мужчина будет указывать женщине на ее место - второстепенное и подчиненное по природе. Нравится это женщинам или нет. Благо женщины никогда не заигрываются в феминизм сколько-нибудь долго и массово. В общей доле женщин всего мира и всех поколений, отклонений от нормальных отношений не наберется и половины промиле. А когда временно где-то набирается - быстро наступает резкое похмелье и ответная иммунная реакция подавления.


Моя реакция на мужской мачизм тоже вполне естественна - бью в лоб поварешкой. Сидеть бояццо!  :Big Grin:  Иш, разгунделся тут.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Топпер

Скорее к молодой  :Frown:

----------

Pavel (18.11.2010), Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Не думала даже, что эта, в общем то шутка, окажется такой красной тряпкой -)) стерла.


Так и ответ воспринимайте - как шутку. Это игра. Ребенок пытается выйти за дозволенные границы, родители мягко показывают, что за границами - бо-бо.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И ведь действительно теряют! Сколько я на женских форумах видела соплей на тему: "Я ему жизнь посвятила, борщи варила, детям сопли вытирала, и вдруг ему со мной стало неинтересно и он ушел к умной красивой сослуживице".


Да-да, и конечно же нужно из одной крайности бросаться в другую  :Smilie: 

Жизнь - страдание. Что там, что там. Но... Лучше всегда там, где нас нет  :Smilie:  Фантазии додумать страдания - не хватает.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Моя реакция на мужской мачизм тоже вполне естественна - бью в лоб поварешкой. Сидеть бояццо!  Иш, разгунделся тут.


Вот и вырастают из мальчиков - девочки. Сидят и бояцца. А серьезному мужчине только замахнись - останешься и без поварешки и без сладкого. Причем в меру замаха наиболее нежным способом. Исключительно с подушкой и соленым.

Вот только воспитывать мужчин становится все большей и большей проблемой. Женщины же решили - что они лучшие мужчины на свете. Но когда мужчин вокруг не остается - виноваты конечно же сами мужчины.

Поэтому брысь на кухню и не отсвечивать. Раз мужчины сами виноваты - мужчины сами и исправят. Ибо от женщин в этом вопросе кроме нытья ничего ждать не приходится.

----------

Pavel (18.11.2010), Zom (17.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> *Скорее к молодой* (!)


А мы в Вас верили, бханте  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> родители мягко показывают, что за границами - бо-бо.


Ой, да. Чижало тетечкам в арабских странах  :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> И ведь действительно теряют! Сколько я на женских форумах видела соплей на тему: "Я ему жизнь посвятила, борщи варила, детям сопли вытирала, и вдруг ему со мной стало неинтересно и он ушел к умной красивой сослуживице".


Анька, точчно. А я-то думал в чем причина моего первого развода! После работы у плиты стоял. Пойду плиту выкину. Она корень сансары.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Аньезка

> Скорее к молодой


Тоже вариант. 
Только тут опять же проблема: поскольку брошеная жена прожисивала годами дома, то не сможет, после ухода мужа, встать на ноги и самостоятельно обеспечивать себя и детей. 
Словом, уважаемые мужчины, вы меня не убедили бросить работу и встать за плиту.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Я бы подчеркнул только "сидеть над книгами"  Идеальный совет читательнице


А если работа состоит только в сидении над книгами? О ужас, какая погибель для красоты моей!!

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> и встать за плиту.


Ань, за плиту не надо. Муж потом не выковыряит  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Жизнь - страдание. Что там, что там. Но... Лучше всегда там, где нас нет  Фантазии додумать страдания - не хватает.


"Дорогая, жизнь страдание, так что ничего поделать нельзя -  ухожу к молодой".

----------


## Аньезка

> Ань, за плиту не надо. Муж потом не выковыряит


Артем, у нас тут серьезная тема. Скоро у меня с БТР до виртуального рукоприкладства дойдет. А ты со своими шуточками  :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Артем, у нас тут серьезная тема. Скоро у меня с БТР до виртуального рукоприкладства дойдет. А ты со своими шуточками


Ну так и я серьезно. Приходит муж: "Дорогая я дома". Ответа нет. 

- Дорогая, ты где?
- На кухне
- Я тоже. А где именно?
- За плитой.

Ну как тут к молодой и неопытной в прятках не уйти?

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010), Аньезка (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Скорее к молодой


я же написал вам ночью что в вашей жизни скоро  подуют свежие ветры, шутки у меня опасные: в угол  патру, посох, рясу и на свежий воздух в Летний сад

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> я же написал вам ночью что в вашей жизни скоро  подуют свежие ветры, шутки у меня опасные: в угол  патру, посох, рясу и на свежий воздух в Летний сад


зато генофонд монашеский не пропадет!

----------


## Won Soeng

> "Дорогая, жизнь страдание, так что ничего поделать нельзя -  ухожу к молодой".


 :Smilie:  Да-да. Самое забавное, что уходили, уходят, и уходить будут. И женское стремление быть (выглядеть) еще более молодой и красивой - это лишь одна крайность. Вторая - вообще от мужчин отказаться.

Зачем вы девочки, красивых любите - непостоянная у них любовь...

Все плюсы сансары - лишь дополнение ее минусов. Там где минута наслаждения - там и годы мучений. Хотя, можно и наоборот сказать: Мэри, где шипы - там и розы.

Умение женщины покорить мужчину, привязать его себе, составить его счастье (или несчастье, если это было не очень-то и умение) - естественно и гармонично. 

А вот желание женщины занять место мужчины - все-таки болезнь.

Может все-таки специализироваться в создании мужского счастья, а не в создании образа женского врага №1?

----------

Pavel (18.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Да-да. Самое забавное, что уходили, уходят, и уходить будут. И женское стремление быть (выглядеть) еще более молодой и красивой - это лишь одна крайность. Вторая - вообще от мужчин отказаться.


Вы во многих темах призываете к состраданию ко всем и всему, кроме видимо, сострадания к женщинам, которые не хотят быть несчатными. Да, да, вы просто не знаете, что такое тащить на себе троих детей в одиночку. Зная, что мужики уходят, нет ничего удивительного, что женщина не хочет взваливать на себя всё это, а хочет быть как мужчина, независимой и безответственной. Создайте женщине условия, чтобы она рожала, варила борщ и стирала вам портки, а потом предъявляйте претензии.




> Может все-таки специализироваться в создании мужского счастья


Так и специализиуются. Дети, первое, второе, третье и компот. А мужику молодость подавай,сами же говорите. Зажрались вы, господа, совсем.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Аньезка (17.11.2010), Кумо (17.11.2010), Нагфа (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Да, да, вы просто не знаете, что такое тащить на себе троих детей в одиночку.


Нероли, солнце, а Вы знаете, что такое тащить на себе в одиночку жену и ее взрослую дочь?  :Smilie: ))))))))))))))) Ну что за замеры уровнями страдания. Буддистка ж, а все туда же.  :Smilie: )))))))))))))))




> Так и специализиуются. Дети, первое, второе, третье и компот. А мужику молодость подавай,сами же говорите. Зажрались вы, господа, совсем.


Ну мы ж не виноваты, что вам все мальчиков постарше подавай  :Cool:

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Джигме (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Ну мы ж не виноваты, что вам все мальчиков постарше подавай


А хотите я вас стукну и вы станете фиолетовым?  :Cool: 




> Нероли, солнце, а Вы знаете, что такое тащить на себе в одиночку жену и ее взрослую дочь? ))))))))))))))) Ну что за замеры уровнями страдания. Буддистка ж, а все туда же. )))))))))))))))


Вы что на двух работах пашете, а потом ночью борщ варите и полы моете? Жена домом и дочерью не занимаете вообще? Тоже мне таскун!
Точно стукну!

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Арья Тара однажды так подшутила над одним монахом который был привязан к той теме что главное мужчина, монах и т.д. Она его в один миг превратила в женщину а себя в мужчину и спросила: а что ты теперь думаешь? И он сказал: "Я не знаю что теперь думать". Арья Тара посмеялась и сделала все как было. Сказка)

----------

Pavel (18.11.2010), Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Поэтому идеи феминизма - это глубокое психическое заболевание общества, связанное с длительным периодом застоя и запредельным его ожирением.


Да бросьте Вы густо мазать кистью :Smilie:  Я каждый день встречаюсь примерно с 50 мамашами из школы своей дочери, плюс немерянное количество встреч с женщинами в течение дня. Ну абсолютно нормальные женщины, нисколько не ожиренные, а даже более того, с трудом соскребающие с сусеков.

Они совершенно адекватно являются желудками(почками, чем придется) в общем семейном организме и не стараются вырываться наружу, потому что раз завели семью, то и вкалывают на нее. Даже разведенные мамаши ничего ужасного не демонстрируют. Потому что у них есть семья все равно - мать и ребенок. Ну, а разводы - дело обоюдных усилий.

Ну что за жажда такая все обобщить? Ну почему я вижу НОРМАЛЬНЫХ женщин и мужчин с кармой и клешами, а Вы им эти карму и клеши вменяете в вину? :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Вы что на двух работах пашете, а потом ночью борщ варите и полы моете? Жена домой и дочерью не занимаете вообще? Тоже мне таскун!
> Точно стукну!


Не, в прошлой семье в мои обязанности входило тащить жену (+10), ее взрослую (-10) дочь, ее родителей (кроме больничек, лекарств, еще десанты в деревню, подъем по тревоге "мама позвонила, не сгонять ли нам за 300 км ее проведать" и т.п.), своих родителей (ну это нещитово, это понятно). Борщи по ночам не варил. Каюсь.

Стукните. Тогда у вас будет 2 меня и вам будет исчо хужее  :Cool:  да-да. Это была угроза   :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вот и вырастают из мальчиков - девочки. Сидят и бояцца. А серьезному мужчине только замахнись - останешься и без поварешки и без сладкого. Причем в меру замаха наиболее нежным способом. Исключительно с подушкой и соленым.
> 
> Вот только воспитывать мужчин становится все большей и большей проблемой. Женщины же решили - что они лучшие мужчины на свете. Но когда мужчин вокруг не остается - виноваты конечно же сами мужчины.
> 
> Поэтому брысь на кухню и не отсвечивать. Раз мужчины сами виноваты - мужчины сами и исправят. Ибо от женщин в этом вопросе кроме нытья ничего ждать не приходится.


Мужчин, вабще-то должны слегка папы воспитывать, и мальчики должны вбирать мужественный пример самого папы :Smilie:  И девочки именно у папы должны научиться, как воспитывать их будущего сына.

Я как раз наблюдаю, что именно папочки ходят на поводу у детишек и покупают им кучу ненужного, чтобы спокойно сидеть себе и пиво хлюпать под фильму. Мой пива не пьет, ребенком с меру сил занимается, но ребенок прекрасно знает, как подоить доброго папочку. А он потом пытается мне урезать семейные еженедельные расходы. И тогда мне приходится выворачиваться и тремя хлебами и рыбешками умудриться накормить толпу народа. Только и пресекаю постоянно :Smilie: 

И если Вы - мужчина, как Вы вообще рассматриваете вариант, что женщина у Вас может что-то отнять? Тем более, воспитание собственного ребенка? Вы заполните в семье необходимое место, вот женщине и не надо будет выполнять работу и за себя, и за "того парня".

Только давайте не выяснять, что было сначала - курица или яйцо. Договоримся на самсаре :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Не, в прошлой семье в мои обязанности входило тащить жену (+10), ее взрослую (-10) дочь, ее родителей (кроме больничек, лекарств, еще десанты в деревню, подъем по тревоге "мама позвонила, не сгонять ли нам за 300 км ее проведать" и т.п.), своих родителей (ну это нещитово, это понятно). Борщи по ночам не варил. Каюсь.


я не поняла, что значить "тащить" в  вашем понимании, Артем.  Дом всё-тки на жене был, раз борщи не варили? 
Давайте мы с вами определим какие функции в семье вы считаете мужскими, чтобы это не было "тащить", а было естественно, потом определим женские сложим вместе и получим одинокую (вы то не одиноки были) изможденную женщину. И раз вы в теме, скажите, желаете ли вы такое женщинам. Иными словами, после всего пережитого, удивляетесь ли вы почему женщина не хочет в это впягаться?

простите меня, я не люблю на больные места давить, но вы говорили, что это она в итоге предложила отдельно пожить, что лишний раз доказывает, что нельзя на себя всё взваливать (((




> Стукните. Тогда у вас будет 2 меня и вам будет исчо хужее  да-да. Это была угроза


Убедили, стукаю. Будете жене в два раза больше помогать!

----------


## Нико

> Ну как тут к молодой и неопытной в прятках не уйти?


Не смешно, по-моему... Вот так уходят к молодым и неопытным в прятках наши российские мужчины. Даже двоих-троих детей бросают... А потом рассуждают о второстепенной роли женщин и т.п.  Я считаю это вырождением человеческих ценностей, не говоря уже о духовных.  В Азии это не принято. Да и в муслимских странах -- тоже.

----------


## Neroli

> Не смешно, по-моему... Вот так уходят к молодым и неопытным в прятках наши российские мужчины. Даже двоих-троих детей бросают... А потом рассуждают о второстепенной роли женщин и т.п.  Я считаю это вырождением человеческих ценностей, не говоря уже о духовных.  В Азии это не принято. Да и в муслимских странах -- тоже.


В Азии и муслимских странах женщины второстепенны, но их и детей бросать не принято. Хорошо это или плохо я не знаю, но по крайней мере мужчины не только потребляют, но и что-то гарантируют.

----------


## Аньезка

Тут даже дело не только в потенциальном уходе мужчины.
Должна быть государственная система, которая обеспечила бы женщину с детьми на достойном уровне в случае несчастного случая или преждевременной смерти мужа. А этого, опять же, нет. 

Но с другой стороны, с моей точки зрения, нет ничего ценнее свободы. В том числе и свободы выбора каждого конкретного человека решать, как он хочет прожить свою жизнь: обслуживать мужчину, быть бизнес-леди или уйти в монахини.

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от BTR  
>  Да-да. Самое забавное, что уходили, уходят, и уходить будут. И женское стремление быть (выглядеть) еще более молодой и красивой - это лишь одна крайность. Вторая - вообще от мужчин отказаться.


Товарищи мужчиины, да ОГЛЯНИТЕСЯ ВЫ ВОКРУГ, НУ СКОЛЬКО ВЫ УВИДИТЕ *КРАСИВЫХ* ЖЕНЩИН? Хорошо, если процентов 20 :Smilie:  Наш взгляд так устроен, что на неинтересное мы просто не обращаем внимание. Погладите как раз внимательно на неинтересное :Smilie:  Вы что, только с нимфетками-манекенщицами общаетесь?

Это если вы имеет ввиду внешность. Есть очень много женщин постаревших, обрюзгших и никогда не бывших красивыми. И им даже в голову не приходит диктовать свои права.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не смешно, по-моему... Вот так уходят к молодым и неопытным в прятках наши российские мужчины. Даже двоих-троих детей бросают... А потом рассуждают о второстепенной роли женщин и т.п.  Я считаю это вырождением человеческих ценностей, не говоря уже о духовных.  В Азии это не принято. Да и в муслимских странах -- тоже.


Нико, ну конечно не смешно. Смешна сама по себе дискуссия и факт того, что буддистам была брошена косточка и они ее весьма не мирно грызут.  :Smilie:  Ну как тут не посмеяться по-доброму. ну чисто дети, право слово.

А вот от меня 1-я жена от меня ушла, при том, что жила как у Христа за пазухой и считала не женским занятием готовку и уборку квартиры, отдыхала обязательно 2 раза в год летом на море, а зимой на горных лыжах, работала на интересной работе с 12 до 16, включая чаепития. 

2-я жена не ушла, но поставила условие, о котором я не раз упоминал. Ну сансара такая, девушки. Все страдают. Так может пойдем практикой позанимаемся вместо того, чтобы сетовать на несовершенство?  :Smilie:   А то получается сами учимся и сами же опровергаем, что хоть чему-то научились от наших Учителей.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Товарищи мужчиины, да ОГЛЯНИТЕСЯ ВЫ ВОКРУГ, НУ СКОЛЬКО ВЫ УВИДИТЕ *КРАСИВЫХ* ЖЕНЩИН?


Оглянулся. Вона. Жена. Красооотгоооо.  :Big Grin:  Пема. ну только собрался практику сделать, а тут Вы с новым учением.  :Smilie:  Пойду сначала Юм хоть в нос штоли поцелую.  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Только давайте не выяснять, что было сначала - курица или яйцо. Договоримся на самсаре


Так и я о том же.

----------


## Neroli

> Но с другой стороны, с моей точки зрения, нет ничего ценнее свободы. В том числе и свободы выбора каждого конкретного человека решать, как он хочет прожить свою жизнь: обслуживать мужчину, быть бизнес-леди или уйти в монахини.


Так это и так сейчас есть. Кроме мнения BTRа и Ко нам ничто не мешает -))

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но с другой стороны, с моей точки зрения, нет ничего ценнее свободы. В том числе и свободы выбора каждого конкретного человека решать, как он хочет прожить свою жизнь: обслуживать мужчину, быть бизнес-леди или уйти в монахини.


Это несомненно! Если бы только не




> Должна быть государственная система, которая обеспечила бы женщину с детьми на достойном уровне в случае несчастного случая или преждевременной смерти мужа. А этого, опять же, нет.


Ну для женщины она просто "должна быть". Должна сама как-то откуда-то свалиться, потому что - надо  :Smilie:  А так у женщин, конечно же, тоже должен быть выбор.

Милые женщины. Я совершенно не против Вашего личного самоопределения в жизни  :Smilie: 
Просто куда бы Вы ни ткнулись - везде будут горе и страдания. И весь вопрос в том, что выбор, куда ткнуться Вы хотите делать сами, а причиной горя и страданий при этом выборе хотите видеть в мужчинах  :Smilie: 

Это вполне естественно, но в этом и заключается вопрос, почему женщины даже при всем желании не могут быть такими же как мужчины. Дело не в том, что мужчины отбирают что-то у женщин. А дело в том, что женщины не хотят видеть причиной собственный страданий свой же собственный выбор. 

По этой самой причине мужчине легче понять вторую благородную истину о страдании, чем женщине. Женщина склонна все равно причиной страдания считать не санскара четана прошлых моментов сознания, а некие внешние условия, в которых она вынуждена эти санскара четана производить.

И это не значит, что женщина не может преодолеть такой ловушки. Может. Но рассуждения о том, что подобные заблуждения и омрачения женщин вовсе не заблуждения и омрачения, а борьба против мужского шовинизма - как раз путь в эту ловушку, а не из нее.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так это и так сейчас есть. Кроме мнения BTRа и Ко нам ничто не мешает -))


Вот истинно мудрые слова  :Smilie: 
И даже мнения Вам не могут помешать.

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

БТР, Вы, по-моему, запутались.
Вы должны, если требуете. 
А если не требуете, то и не должны. 
То же самое относится и к женщинам.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, ну конечно не смешно. Смешна сама по себе дискуссия и факт того, что буддистам была брошена косточка и они ее весьма не мирно грызут.  Ну как тут не посмеяться по-доброму. ну чисто дети, право слово.
> 
> А вот от меня 1-я жена от меня ушла, при том, что жила как у Христа за пазухой и считала не женским занятием готовку и уборку квартиры, отдыхала обязательно 2 раза в год летом на море, а зимой на горных лыжах, работала на интересной работе с 12 до 16, включая чаепития. 
> 
> 2-я жена не ушла, но поставила условие, о котором я не раз упоминал. Ну сансара такая, девушки. Все страдают. Так может пойдем практикой позанимаемся вместо того, чтобы сетовать на несовершенство?   А то получается сами учимся и сами же опровергаем, что хоть чему-то научились от наших Учителей.


Ну, в общем понятно, мужчины и женщины разные бывают... Да, лучше практика, но не сопряжённая с очередным самообманом. А дискуссиия, хоть и смешная, конечно, но вечная. Тут уже ничего не поделаешь...

----------

Артем Тараненко (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Тут даже дело не только в потенциальном уходе мужчины.
> Должна быть государственная система, которая обеспечила бы женщину с детьми на достойном уровне в случае несчастного случая или преждевременной смерти мужа. А этого, опять же, нет. 
> 
> Но с другой стороны, с моей точки зрения, нет ничего ценнее свободы. В том числе и свободы выбора каждого конкретного человека решать, как он хочет прожить свою жизнь: обслуживать мужчину, быть бизнес-леди или уйти в монахини.


Масла в огонь -)




> Современность пронизана «женскостью» – разумеется, многие из нынешних мужчин заражены тем же. В современном мужчине воспитываются и ценятся либо эти женские качества, либо качества, интересные женщинам. Мужчина-любовник предпочтительнее мужчины-воина. Мужчина-приобретатель круче, чем мужчина-аскет. Рекламная машина работает на всю катушку, общество усваивает новые ценности, и в итоге стирается само различие половых ролей – мужчина изнеживается, расслабляется, становится более капризным, внушаемым и зависимым от стороннего мнения и веяний моды, отвыкает принимать серьезные решения, нести ответственность за себя и окружающих – в общем, ведет себя, как женщина.
> 
> Поскольку вы сегодня захватываете исконно мужские территории, а природа не терпит пустоты, то «обабивание» мужчин, видимо, призвано как-то «выровнять» ситуацию. В итоге это приведет к тому, что место разнежившихся защитников разложившегося Рима займут новые варвары – мексиканцы, турки, кавказцы, арабы, африканцы, таджики – не важно. На территории, где в кафе и бутиках тусуется изнеженный «средний пол», придут народы, живущие по законам естественного мира, где мужчина – именно воин, а женщина – именно мать.
> 
> Кстати, в вопросе материнства феминизм тоже изрядно напакостил. Даже сейчас молчаливо подразумевается, что главная и основная обязанность женщины перед государством – это рождение и воспитание детей, а от других обязанностей вы, дамы, как бы освобождены. И между прочим, ваше постоянное ощущение, что мужчина (как символ государства) вам чем-то обязан, внутренне происходит тоже именно отсюда. Мужчина обязан вас защищать, обеспечивать, уважать-оберегать и все такое… от чего, по ходу, феминистки сильно отказываются… ну а вы, со своей стороны, обязаны мужчину чтить, рожать ему детей, вить гнездо и мужа своего убаиваться, как сформулировано в одной неглупой книжке.
> 
> Да только вот вами, современные дамы, две эти обоюдные обязанности полов не рассматриваются как нечто целое и взаимосвязанное. То есть попользоваться мужиком на предмет потребления – это таки да, а вот чего-то дать взамен – это уже, типа, уступка шовинизму. А уж стоит заикнуться о деторождении именно как о предназначении, как почти любая (даже не феминистски настроенная женщина) может откусить тебе голову.
> 
> Хотя если заходит разговор об обязанностях общества (и мужчины) перед женщиной, то как раз деторождение и будет самым любимым аргументом феминисток. Дык елы-палы, говорят они. Все же ясно. Женщина – мать, поэтому все должны делать ей ку. Но при этом нельзя обязывать женщину рожать, ее тело – это ее дело… и вообще, карьера, независимость и возможность делать покупки сегодня куда как модней и гламурней. А ку женщине все должны делать просто так, ибо нефиг.
> ...

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2010), Джигме (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, Вы, по-моему, запутались.
> Вы должны, если требуете. 
> А если не требуете, то и не должны. 
> То же самое относится и к женщинам.


О, женщины вольны ставить любые условия  :Smilie:  Но я могу требовать и ничего ну быть за это должным тому, от кого требую. Вот такая она - сансара. И это даже не из разряда "несправедливости". Просто у мужчины может быть Долг никак не связанный с его нынешними отношениями, чего женщине понять бывает не под силу.

----------


## Нико

> Милые женщины. Я совершенно не против Вашего личного самоопределения в жизни 
> Просто куда бы Вы ни ткнулись - везде будут горе и страдания. И весь вопрос в том, что выбор, куда ткнуться Вы хотите делать сами, а причиной горя и страданий при этом выборе хотите видеть в мужчинах


А мужчины часто видят эту причину в женщинах. Одинаково...




> Это вполне естественно, но в этом и заключается вопрос, почему женщины даже при всем желании не могут быть такими же как мужчины. Дело не в том, что мужчины отбирают что-то у женщин. А дело в том, что женщины не хотят видеть причиной собственный страданий свой же собственный выбор


. 

Женщины не хотят быть такими же, как мужчины. Лично я не хочу. И выбор делают как те, так и другие. 




> По этой самой причине мужчине легче понять вторую благородную истину о страдании, чем женщине. Женщина склонна все равно причиной страдания считать не санскара четана прошлых моментов сознания, а некие внешние условия, в которых она вынуждена эти санскара четана производить.


Неверно. Во-первых, причина страдания не санскара четана прошлых моментов сознания, а во-вторых, женщины способны понять причину страдания из 4БИ гораздо быстрее и лучше, чем мужчины. Пражня плюс бОльшие страдания. 





> И это не значит, что женщина не может преодолеть такой ловушки. Может. Но рассуждения о том, что подобные заблуждения и омрачения женщин вовсе не заблуждения и омрачения, а борьба против мужского шовинизма - как раз путь в эту ловушку, а не из нее.


А кто из буддисток особо борется против мужского шовинизма? По-моему, других дел у них хватает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> женщины способны понять причину страдания из 4БИ гораздо быстрее и лучше, чем мужчины. Пражня плюс бОльшие страдания.


Ну вот опять. Все страдают одинаково, но некоторые--одинаковее прочих =ъ

----------


## Аньезка

*Зому*.
Да не займут они, не займут... 
Сейчас лидиируют США (где равенство полов) и коммунистический Китай... А арабы и кавказцы перечисленные, хоть и зело брутальны, никогда не достигнут уровня развития этих стран. На каждого брутала найдется своя атомная бомба.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Арья Тара однажды так подшутила над одним монахом который был привязан к той теме что главное мужчина, монах и т.д. Она его в один миг превратила в женщину а себя в мужчину и спросила: а что ты теперь думаешь? И он сказал: "Я не знаю что теперь думать". Арья Тара посмеялась и сделала все как было. Сказка)


Мужчины с женскими взглядами вполне себе могут существовать. В целом, представление о том, что мужчина "главный" - это заблуждение. Мужчина не главный, мужчина имеет другой состав взглядов (целеустремлений). 

В конкретном существе эти взгляды (опирающиеся на мужскую и женскую бхавадхату) могут переплетаться довольно сильно. Родиться с половыми органами мужчины - еще не значит иметь исключительно мужские взгляды и устремления. 

Снисходительность к женщинам - это просто неумелое обобщение снисходительности к неумелым поступкам вообще. 

Если бы только женщины имели привилегию на глупость, они никогда бы не смогли так манипулировать мужчинами.

----------


## Нико

Топперу:

Вы сказали, что женщина может достичь нирваны, но не может стать буддой. Т.е. под буддой Вы высшую Нирманакаю, видимо, имели в виду, как Будда Шакьямуни? Будды ведь тоже разные бывают, и Нирманакаи оных...

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Просто куда бы Вы ни ткнулись - везде будут горе и страдания. И весь вопрос в том, что выбор, куда ткнуться Вы хотите делать сами, а причиной горя и страданий при этом выборе хотите видеть в мужчинах 
> 
> Это вполне естественно, но в этом и заключается вопрос, почему женщины даже при всем желании не могут быть такими же как мужчины. Дело не в том, что мужчины отбирают что-то у женщин. А дело в том, что женщины не хотят видеть причиной собственный страданий свой же собственный выбор. 
> 
> По этой самой причине мужчине легче понять вторую благородную истину о страдании, чем женщине. Женщина склонна все равно причиной страдания считать не санскара четана прошлых моментов сознания, а некие внешние условия, в которых она вынуждена эти санскара четана производить.
> 
> И это не значит, что женщина не может преодолеть такой ловушки. Может. Но рассуждения о том, что подобные заблуждения и омрачения женщин вовсе не заблуждения и омрачения, а борьба против мужского шовинизма - как раз путь в эту ловушку, а не из нее.


BTR, да хватит Вам надрываться :Smilie:  Не Вы ли в какой-то теме приводили пример с пустой лодкой? И сам Вы разне иногда не обвиняете в своих злосчастьях, в частности, общество? :Smilie: 

У меня со Второй Благородной Истиной все в порядке :Smilie:  Неплохо и с остальными. Причиной своего страдания я вижу ничто иное, как собственное омраченное восприятие. И при этом я как-то умудряюсь еще быть и женщиной. И очень сочувствую многим мужчинам-буддистам, которые ее никак осилить не могут :Smilie:  Хотите приведу примеры? 




> *По этой самой причине мужчине легче понять вторую благородную истину о страдании, чем женщине*.


 Долго смеялося.
Так что не будем санскара четана придавать женские черты и щупать половые признаки :Smilie:

----------

Нико (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Да бросьте Вы густо мазать кистью Я каждый день встречаюсь примерно с 50 мамашами из школы своей дочери, плюс немерянное количество встреч с женщинами в течение дня. Ну абсолютно нормальные женщины, нисколько не ожиренные, а даже более того, с трудом соскребающие с сусеков.
> 
> Они совершенно адекватно являются желудками(почками, чем придется) в общем семейном организме и не стараются вырываться наружу, потому что раз завели семью, то и вкалывают на нее. Даже разведенные мамаши ничего ужасного не демонстрируют. Потому что у них есть семья все равно - мать и ребенок. Ну, а разводы - дело обоюдных усилий.
> 
> Ну что за жажда такая все обобщить? Ну почему я вижу НОРМАЛЬНЫХ женщин и мужчин с кармой и клешами, а Вы им эти карму и клеши вменяете в вину?


А почему Вы решили, что я именно "вменяю"?  :Smilie:  Вы меня с кем-то путаете  :Wink: 

Всего лишь напоминаю, что такие взгляды вполне себе добровольны и при том, как раз и являются омрачениями и заблуждениями. Можно придерживаться таких взглядов и "хлебать горя", можно отбросить их.

----------


## Neroli

> Просто куда бы Вы ни ткнулись - везде будут горе и страдания. И весь вопрос в том, что выбор, куда ткнуться Вы хотите делать сами, а причиной горя и страданий при этом выборе хотите видеть в мужчинах


Все правильно, если я сама выбираю всю жизнь ститрать носки и растить детей, то мне никто не виноват. Но я  не понимаю почему местные мужчины настаивают на том, что женщина должна выбрать именно это и категорически осуждают любой иной выбор.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Все правильно, если я сама выбираю всю жизнь *ститрать носки* и растить детей, то мне никто не виноват. Но я  не понимаю почему местные мужчины настаивают на том, что женщина должна выбрать именно это и категорически осуждают любой иной выбор.


я этого ждал  :Smilie: 



> А те, кто помоложе, до поры не особенно задумываются на эту тему и бравируют идеями типа: «Да мне клево одной; что хочу, то и ворочу; ни перед кем не отчитываюсь и носки стирать ничьи не собираюсь». Влияние мужских носков на женскую психологию вообще загадочно – во всех дискуссиях на темы гендерных отношений они рано или поздно упоминаются. Видимо, этот образ что-то значит для женщины, недаром даже в сфере интимных отношений одной из наиболее унизительных для себя вещей женщины называют секс с мужчиной, раздевшимся догола, но не снявшим носки :-).

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010), Zom (17.11.2010), Джигме (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ну вот опять. Все страдают одинаково, но некоторые--одинаковее прочих =ъ


Конечно, бОльшие! Хотя бы потому, что рожать приходится.... И потом, когда женщина чуть постареет, её бросают, а мужики, даже старые, могут найти себе молодых жен и пр. Ещё один аргумент: зачастую женщины своих мужей содержат, а не наоборот.

Это просто тривиальные вещи, не имеющие отношения к духовности. На мирском уровне говорю тут.

----------


## Нико

Но носки ничьи не стирала и стирать не собираюсь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно, бОльшие! Хотя бы потому, что рожать приходится... И потом, когда женщина чуть постареет, её бросают, а мужики, даже старые, могут найти себе молодых жен и пр. Ещё один аргумент: зачастую женщины своих мужей содержат, а не наоборот.


И тем не менее М умирают раньше Ж.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Товарищи мужчиины, да ОГЛЯНИТЕСЯ ВЫ ВОКРУГ, НУ СКОЛЬКО ВЫ УВИДИТЕ *КРАСИВЫХ* ЖЕНЩИН? Хорошо, если процентов 20 Наш взгляд так устроен, что на неинтересное мы просто не обращаем внимание. Погладите как раз внимательно на неинтересное Вы что, только с нимфетками-манекенщицами общаетесь?
> 
> Это если вы имеет ввиду внешность. Есть очень много женщин постаревших, обрюзгших и никогда не бывших красивыми. И им даже в голову не приходит диктовать свои права.


Честно? Если беспристрастно оглянуться, то красивых женщин - вообще ни одной. Мешки с нечистотами, замаскированные красками, тканями, побрякушками, ужимками, увертками и прочими методами актуализации мужского влечения.

----------

Vladiimir (17.11.2010), Джигме (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но носки ничьи не стирала и стирать не собираюсь.


Носки точно сакральный объект женского поклонения! Это просто концентрат всех мужских нечистот!  :Smilie:

----------

Sergio (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Всего лишь напоминаю, что такие взгляды вполне себе добровольны и при том, как раз и являются омрачениями и заблуждениями. Можно придерживаться таких взглядов и "хлебать горя", можно отбросить их.


Все правильно. Но следуя буддийской практике, научилась прежде всего для начала  НАПОМИНАТЬ И ВМЕНЯТЬ СЕБЕ и всю вину брать на себя, и искать собственные заблуждения, и применять противоядия, согласно Дхарме. Это, думаю, было бы и очень по-мужски :Smilie:  А, самое главное, ПО БУДДИЙСКИ.

А уж после всего этого переходить на расчленение других.

И еще я очень хорошо понимаю, любая критика ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ КОНСТРУКТИВНОЙ. Тоесть, нужно не только указать на омрачения, но и ПОМОЧЬ ИХ ПРЕОДОЛЕТЬ. 

И вот в соответствии с практикой, можно постараться на этом фронте, не можем помочь - не критикуем, и еще усиленнее САМИ практикуем, чтобы научиться правильной помощи другим существам.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все правильно, если я сама выбираю всю жизнь ститрать носки и растить детей, то мне никто не виноват. Но я  не понимаю почему местные мужчины настаивают на том, что женщина должна выбрать именно это и категорически осуждают любой иной выбор.


Осуждают, потому что мужчин интересуют женщины, делающие правильный (для мужчин) выбор. И не интересуют женщины, выбор которых (для мужчин) неправильный. Почему мужской взгляд на правильность лучше - как раз и вопрос разницы женского и мужского восприятия. Это не тотальная "лучшесть", а скорее "среднестатистический вектор". В отдельных сравнениях конкретная женщина может лучше понимать стратегию, чем конкретный мужчина в данный конкретный момент времени. Вопрос только в том, что мужчина способен стратегию определить и исключительно собственным умом, женщина же способна лишь воспользоваться плодами работы ума более выдающихся мужчин, чем данный конкретный. И поэтому мужчина может понимать ограничения разных стратегий и своевременно отказываться от неадекватных моменту, а женщина будет упорно воплощать стратегию, которая, как она думает, абсолютна верна, поскольку она была верна раньше.

----------


## Good

> Честно? Если беспристрастно оглянуться, то красивых женщин - вообще ни одной. Мешки с нечистотами, замаскированные красками, тканями, побрякушками, ужимками, увертками и прочими методами актуализации мужского влечения.


Напротив, мама - без обсуждений, жена - красавица, дочура - просто прелестница, а сослуживицы - хороши каждая по-своему :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Нико

> Честно? Если беспристрастно оглянуться, то красивых женщин - вообще ни одной. Мешки с нечистотами, замаскированные красками, тканями, побрякушками, ужимками, увертками и прочими методами актуализации мужского влечения.


Но Вы же любите эти мешки?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Честно? Если беспристрастно оглянуться, то красивых женщин - вообще ни одной. Мешки с нечистотами, замаскированные красками, тканями, побрякушками, ужимками, увертками и прочими методами актуализации мужского влечения.


Во, как Вам женщины насолили! :Smilie: 

Но по моему мнению, Вы и мужиков так должны рассматривать, и в первую очередь собственное, налитое пивом пузцо :Wink: 

А мне все люди кажутся прекрасными, внезависимости от внешней формы. Потому что я в первую очередь пытаюсь видеть СУТЬ содержимого этой формы. А именно, ПРИРОДУ БУДДЫ. Остальное вполне убираемо и отделимо.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Все правильно. Но следуя буддийской практике, научилась прежде всего для начала  НАПОМИНАТЬ И ВМЕНЯТЬ СЕБЕ и всю вину брать на себя, и искать собственные заблуждения, и применять противоядия, согласно Дхарме. Это, думаю, было бы и очень по-мужски А, самое главное, ПО БУДДИЙСКИ.
> 
> А уж после всего этого переходить на расчленение других.
> 
> И еще я очень хорошо понимаю, любая критика ДОЛЖНА БЫТЬ КОНСТРУКТИВНОЙ. Тоесть, нужно не только указать на омрачения, но и ПОМОЧЬ ИХ ПРЕОДОЛЕТЬ. 
> 
> И вот в соответствии с практикой, можно постараться на этом фронте, не можем помочь - не критикуем, и еще усиленнее САМИ практикуем, чтобы научиться правильной помощи другим существам.


Вы совершенно правильно рассуждаете. Вот только предостережение ребенка от ошибочного вывода, решения, действия - это и есть практика. 

Вывод, что женщинам будет хорошо, если они будут одни, отбросят мужчин, как ни на что не годное, слабое, и будут пытаться выполнять все функции мужчин, которые для себя определят как важные - ошибочный и требующий предостережения от следования ему.

Можно доказывать это в деталях или просто сказать: "осторожно, пострадаете!" ( :Wink: ) - это уже вопрос глубины и понимания, и сострадания. Причем понимания как ошибочности самого вывода, так и понимания способности женщины прийти к пониманию ошибочности самостоятельно или по подсказкам.

Мне искренне жаль женщин, которые не просто не смогли найти своего мужчину и стать для него незаменимой, но к тому же разочаровавшихся в возможности (а то и полезности) этого. Эти женщины заблуждаются, избавившись от некоторых комплексов и "планок" они могут обрести свое счастье во взаимной любви и браке. Обратное (то, что они могут вовсе обойтсь без мужчины в этом мире) - неверно. То есть, могут обойтись, конечно  :Smilie:  Неверно то, что это будет счастьем  :Smilie:  Разве только если эта женщина решилась уединиться от мира и обрести надмирское счастье, вырваться из оков женского влечения вовсе.

----------


## Нико

> Осуждают, потому что мужчин интересуют женщины, делающие правильный (для мужчин) выбор. И не интересуют женщины, выбор которых (для мужчин) неправильный. Почему мужской взгляд на правильность лучше - как раз и вопрос разницы женского и мужского восприятия. Это не тотальная "лучшесть", а скорее "среднестатистический вектор". В отдельных сравнениях конкретная женщина может лучше понимать стратегию, чем конкретный мужчина в данный конкретный момент времени. Вопрос только в том, что мужчина способен стратегию определить и исключительно собственным умом, женщина же способна лишь воспользоваться плодами работы ума более выдающихся мужчин, чем данный конкретный. И поэтому мужчина может понимать ограничения разных стратегий и своевременно отказываться от неадекватных моменту, а женщина будет упорно воплощать стратегию, которая, как она думает, абсолютна верна, поскольку она была верна раньше.


Слишком много слов. Мужчин интересуют привлекательные и молодые женщины, а не умные и делающие "правильный выбор". Вскружить голову мужчине не так-то сложно. И даже подчинить его себе. Конечно, я говорю про "среднестатистических", не про всех.  Знаю женщин, которые своих совершенно беспомощных мужиков обучили, привели на работу, заставили зарабатывать деньги и пр. Так что роль женщины в мужском мире принципиальна.

----------

Pavel (18.11.2010), Vladiimir (17.11.2010), Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

Большинство из нас все же судит сообразно своему опыту и опыту близких, и поэтому субъективно. в семьях, где мужья бросают жен с маленькими детьми трудно поверить в кормильца, в семьях где мужчина работает один на пятерых, а жена по магазинам лазиет трудно поверить в супругу помошницу.  И те и те случаи имеют место (я видела и не только эти случаи), но во всех случаи выдвигаемые претензии порождаются неведением, озлобленностью и нежеланием взглянуть шире. 
В семьях где все гармонично такие вопросы - где чье место, кому что читать, где работать  даже не мыслимы.
Мужчинами нирвана достижима? да. Женщинами достижима?  да. ну и все)  А мотивы для практики у каждого свои, но как правило желание избавиться от страданий, преодолеть привязанности и т.д.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Нико (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> И тем не менее М умирают раньше Ж.


Во-первых, не тотальный факт, во-вторых, можно задуматься о том, почему это происходит.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Но Вы же любите эти мешки?


Я? Нет  :Smilie:  Но тяга к одному мешку обозначает так же тягу и к другим мешкам. И эта тяга - не я.

----------


## Нико

> Носки точно сакральный объект женского поклонения! Это просто концентрат всех мужских нечистот!


Если честно, плохо пахнут.  :Smilie:  А так, все нечистоты внутри - как у Ж, так и у М.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Слишком много слов. Мужчин интересуют привлекательные и молодые женщины, а не умные и делающие "правильный выбор". Вскружить голову мужчине не так-то сложно. И даже подчинить его себе. Конечно, я говорю про "среднестатистических", не про всех.  Знаю женщин, которые своих совершенно беспомощных мужиков обучили, привели на работу, заставили зарабатывать деньги и пр. Так что роль женщины в мужском мире принципиальна.


Вот тут Вы предельно точны и говорите, как есть на самом деле. 

Весь вопрос только, что роль именно такой женщины в мужском мире принципиальна. Причем именно в таком мужском мире. Думать, что разнообразие мужских миров и соответствующих этим мирам женщин на том исчерпывается - не стоит  :Wink:

----------

Нико (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Я? Нет  Но тяга к одному мешку обозначает так же тягу и к другим мешкам. И эта тяга - не я.


Понятно, что эта тяга -- не Вы. Но, когда она есть, Вы об этом особенно не задумываетесь ведь? И бывает тяга к одному только мешку тоже... Хотя у очень малого количества людей.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Во, как Вам женщины насолили!
> 
> Но по моему мнению, Вы и мужиков так должны рассматривать, и в первую очередь собственное, налитое пивом пузцо
> 
> А мне все люди кажутся прекрасными, внезависимости от внешней формы. Потому что я в первую очередь пытаюсь видеть СУТЬ содержимого этой формы. А именно, ПРИРОДУ БУДДЫ. Остальное вполне убираемо и отделимо.


Несомненно, именно так и рассматриваю, без малейшего сомнения  :Smilie: 

И про независимость от внешней формы - Вы тоже близки к истине. Не важно, что Вам кажется. Когда Вы находите суть (а не пытаетесь видеть) уже не важно, прекрасна ли она или отвратительна. Она такая, как есть. 

Убираемость же и отделимость остального - предмет многокальповой практики нейтрализации элементов, составляющих моменты сознания. Начиная с определенного момента - безусловно убираемое и отделимое. До этого момента - безнадежно.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Понятно, что эта тяга -- не Вы. Но, когда она есть, Вы об этом особенно не задумываетесь ведь? И бывает тяга к одному только мешку тоже... Хотя у очень малого количества людей.


Очень плохо, когда тяга есть, а я этого не замечаю ("не задумываюсь особенно"). Вся практика памятования чувств в чувствах и заключается в том, чтобы знать, когда эта тяга есть, и когда этой тяги нет.

Насчет тяги мешков к мешкам - факторов очень много. Увы, ни один мешок не притягивает какой-то другой мешок безусловно, безотрывно, всем своим содержимым. Но, порой очень удачно складывается форма неведения, очень плотно заслоняя только неприятное.

----------

Zom (17.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

мальчики, девочки что же вы тему девушек в нирване сводите в носкам и борщам. Носки можно и самому постирать и кофе выпить, а девушка так и останется без яба и нирваны.

мне кажется что на форуме надо открыть тренинго-ретритный отдел типа Дома-2 и для быстрейшей реализации всех парамит вначале на год поместить в пещеру Нико с БТР. А Нероли с Пемой будут типа секундантов по примеру Ксюши Собчак.
возможно два мешка раскроют друг в друге нечто большее и через год пещера будет благоухать ароматом дхармы.

хотя не исключен вариант увидеть нежный ирис и обглоданную ромашку

----------


## Won Soeng

> В семьях где все гармонично такие вопросы - где чье место, кому что читать, где работать даже не мыслимы.


Верно, верно, только причина и следствие расположены наоборот  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Очень плохо, когда тяга есть, а я этого не замечаю ("не задумываюсь особенно"). Вся практика памятования чувств в чувствах и заключается в том, чтобы знать, когда эта тяга есть, и когда этой тяги нет.
> 
> Насчет тяги мешков к мешкам - факторов очень много. Увы, ни один мешок не притягивает какой-то другой мешок безусловно, безотрывно, всем своим содержимым. Но, порой очень удачно складывается форма неведения, очень плотно заслоняя только неприятное.


ИМХО, обусловлено кармой.  Может быть достаточно нескольких минут, чтобы мешок к другому мешку плотно так притянулся....Это неведение, конечно, но больше -- карма.

----------


## Won Soeng

> ИМХО, обусловлено кармой.  Может быть достаточно нескольких минут, чтобы мешок к другому мешку плотно так притянулся....Это неведение, конечно, но больше -- карма.


Осталось разобраться, что Вы понимаете за словом "карма"  :Smilie: 

Несомненно, все прошлые моменты сознания, на которые опирается момент сознания нынешний, предопределяют те действия, которые в этом моменте сознания зарождаются. Я же не ставлю себе нынешнему заслугой, что меня не ослепляет страсть к женщинам, или, например, я не испытываю никакой привязанности к курению. Таковы сейчас условия этого индивидуального потока моментов сознаний, что запахи довольно слабо обуславливают поведение. То же касается звуков и зрительных образов. Но это не касается, к примеру, вкусов и осязания.

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Осталось разобраться, что Вы понимаете за словом "карма"


В принципе, преднамеренное действие. 




> Несомненно, все прошлые моменты сознания, на которые опирается момент сознания нынешний, предопределяют те действия, которые в этом моменте сознания зарождаются. Я же не ставлю себе нынешнему заслугой, что меня не ослепляет страсть к женщинам, или, например, я не испытываю никакой привязанности к курению. Таковы сейчас условия этого индивидуального потока моментов сознаний, что запахи довольно слабо обуславливают поведение. То же касается звуков и зрительных образов. Но это не касается, к примеру, вкусов и осязания.



Если Вас не ослепляет страсть к женщинам и курение, мой респект! Таких мужчин довольно мало...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

И я тоже ради одной, ослепляюсь.

----------


## Sergio

> Понятно, что эта тяга -- не Вы. Но, когда она есть, Вы об этом особенно не задумываетесь ведь? И бывает тяга к одному только мешку тоже... Хотя у очень малого количества людей.


Тяга к только одному "мешку" - признак внутреннего совершенства и благоприятной кармы. Поскольку тяга к множеству - есть поиск идеала или уход от невыносимых черт партнера либо просто удовлетворение потребностей тела. Идеал, естественно, это - иллюзия, некое воплощение фантазий, детских впечатлений и пр. Мы никогда не найдем идеал, как не найдем симметричное дерево - оно такое, в зависимости от причин и условий. Остается принять партнера таким каков он есть и не "исправлять самосовершенное бытие". Хотя мне и повезло(т.е. результат кармы) - у меня очень красивая и не занудная жена, но не зря говорят французы: "Оставьте красивых женщин мужчинам без фантазии". Всегда можно наслаждаться, каким-нибудь неповторимым изгибом тела или ракурсом, смаковать какой-нибудь момент..., во всем можно найти прекрасное...: "All You Need is Love".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Я? Нет  Но тяга к одному мешку обозначает так же тягу и к другим мешкам. И эта тяга - не я.





> Честно? Если беспристрастно оглянуться, то красивых женщин - вообще ни одной. Мешки с нечистотами, замаскированные красками, тканями, побрякушками, ужимками, увертками и прочими методами актуализации мужского влечения.


БТР,  (надеюсь это не очень нескромный вопрос) как часто Вы говорите такое девушкам, с которыми близко общаетесь? 
и как у Вас это совмещается с меттой, если Вы не любите?

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Иногда мешок может быть очень красивым, хотя это конечно не сообразуется с учениями, но я бы ради такого красивого мешка многое бы бросил наверно, такова моя страсть. Из за этого до сих пор я в сансаре как и все многие.

----------

Нико (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Несомненно, именно так и рассматриваю, без малейшего сомнения 
> 
> И про независимость от внешней формы - Вы тоже близки к истине. Не важно, что Вам кажется. Когда Вы находите суть (а не пытаетесь видеть) уже не важно, прекрасна ли она или отвратительна. Она такая, как есть. 
> 
> Убираемость же и отделимость остального - предмет многокальповой практики нейтрализации элементов, составляющих моменты сознания. Начиная с определенного момента - безусловно убираемое и отделимое. До этого момента - безнадежно.


Так за чем же стало дело? :Smilie: 
Глядите сразу в корень.

А по поводу женщин и данной дискуссии мне все время приходит в голову известная притча про двух монахов, подошедших к реке. Один из них женщину перенес, а второй ему через некоторое время начал говорить, что неподобает прикасаться к женщине, на что получил ответ "Я ту женщину оставил на берегу реки, а ты свою до сих пор несешь!" :Smilie: 

Поставьте женщину на место и не таскайте ее, BTR :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР,  (надеюсь это не очень нескромный вопрос) как часто Вы говорите такое девушкам, с которыми близко общаетесь? 
> и как у Вас это совмещается с меттой, если Вы не любите?


Это вполне закономерный вопрос. Я уважаю желание девушек и женщин быть вожделенными в глазах мужчин и вполне способен оценивать, насколько им это удается, хотя сам практически не вовлекаюсь в подобное вожделение. 

Часто ли я объясняю девушкам "такое" - вопрос объемный, потому что мы затрагивали здесь немало вопросов, и "такое" состоит из более чем одного пункта  :Smilie:  О том, что девушки для меня мешки с нечистотами - говорить не приходится, поскольку чаще всего эти девушки не стремятся к нирване, а стремятся как раз к тому или иному мирскому счастью. И им скорее приходится говорить о том, что все разнообразие мужчин укладывается в определение мешков с нечистотами, разнообразно украшенных для маскировки этого. 

О том, что женщина не должна пытаться подменять собой мужчину - приходится напоминать часто, потому что женщины обращаются за помощью и поддержкой (зная, что у меня нет желания воспользоваться ими сексуально и моя помощь и поддержка, если я смогу ее оказать будет для них вполне бескорыстной) именно в тех вопросах, в которых им нужен мужчина, в которых нужны хорошие отношения с родителями и т.п.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Так за чем же стало дело?
> Глядите сразу в корень.
> 
> А по поводу женщин и данной дискуссии мне все время приходит в голову известная притча про двух монахов, подошедших к реке. Один из них женщину перенес, а второй ему через некоторое время начал говорить, что неподобает прикасаться к женщине, на что получил ответ "Я ту женщину оставил на берегу реки, а ты свою до сих пор несешь!"
> 
> Поставьте женщину на место и не таскайте ее, BTR


О, я только и делаю, что ставлю женщину на место  :Smilie:  Таскаться с этого места - личное желание отдельных женщин  :Smilie:  Вероятно потому, что женщины испытывают наслаждение, когда мужчина мягко, но настойчиво на место ее возвращает.

----------


## Нико

А по моим наблюдениям, ламы "мешки" вовсю используют, но только тут вопрос привязанности -- основной. Если использовать без  привязанности, что плохого?

----------


## Dondhup

> Иногда мешок может быть очень красивым, хотя это конечно не сообразуется с учениями, но я бы ради такого красивого мешка многое бы бросил наверно, такова моя страсть. Из за этого до сих пор я в сансаре как и все многие.


Воспринимать людей (мужчин и женщин) как кожаный мешочек с нечистотами - это метод сутры. Мы пойдем другим путем  :Smilie: ))))))))

----------

АлександрГТ (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О, я только и делаю, что ставлю женщину на место  Таскаться с этого места - личное желание отдельных женщин


Ну, тогда надо просто овладеть Вам мудростью и искусными методами, и они сами станут рядами строиться :Smilie:  Раз в принципе сострадание и понимание есть :Smilie:  Только не смотрите на мешки :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Воспринимать людей (мужчин и женщин) как кожаный мешочек с нечистотами - это метод сутры. Мы пойдем другим путем ))))))))


Каким именно? ИМХО, очень мало кто из обитателей мира желаний может справиться с "основным инстинктом". Почему монахи и монахини размонашиваются, например? Как бы вы ни пытались практиковать Дхарму, если на горизонте возникает кармически привлекательный объект, всё! Какая Дхарма...

----------


## Zom

> А по поводу женщин и данной дискуссии мне все время приходит в голову известная притча про двух монахов, подошедших к реке. Один из них женщину перенес, а второй ему через некоторое время начал говорить, что неподобает прикасаться к женщине, на что получил ответ "Я ту женщину оставил на берегу реки, а ты свою до сих пор несешь!"


Суть этой истории в том, что один монах, который задумался над опасностью прикосновения к женщине поступил правильно, а другой - который схватил женщину - поступил неправильно. Я думаю тут даже можно продолжить притчу, и окончание будет таким, что тот кто схватил - тот в итоге расстригся. А тот кто задумался - остался монахом и в итоге стал архатом ,)




> Воспринимать людей (мужчин и женщин) как кожаный мешочек с нечистотами - это метод сутры. Мы пойдем другим путем ))))))))


Метод сутры метод сутры. Вы в морг зайдите и посмотрите не на метод, а на реальное положение вещей. Могу и фоток пару подкинуть, если лень ходить...

----------


## Лакшми

Jambal Dorje - женоненавистник, я знаю  :Mad:  ! 
Критикуя женщин, даже в душе все получавшие посвящения  Дакинь нарушают самаи ! 
А также те, кто принимал 14 коренных тантрических обетов, критикуя женщин тоже нарушают обеты .
А жаль  :Cry:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну, тогда надо просто овладеть Вам мудростью и искусными методами, и они сами станут рядами строиться Раз в принципе сострадание и понимание есть Только не смотрите на мешки


Не надо никому строиться рядами. Вполне достаточно не фантазировать себе всяческих планок, ниже которых потом так не хочется "опускаться".

Вы видимо представляете, насколько нужно быть в глазах женщины выше этой ее планки, чтобы убедить эту женщину пересмотреть основания для этой самой планки, откровенно ее обсудить и отбросить, как совершенно мешающий и ничуть не помогающий комплекс страхов и переживаний.

----------


## АлександрГТ

Что-то это все начинает все более отчетливо попахивать собственными заморочками.
Мешок там мешок тут... Похоже они плодятся как тараканы. Кто-то сказал (глупость) другие (ее) подхватили и несут уже несколько страниц.
Говорить о человеке как о мешке с нечистотами - значит напрочь забывать все слова Учителей, это как минимум.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Что-то это все начинает все более отчетливо попахивать собственными заморочками.
> Мешок там мешок тут... Похоже они плодятся как тараканы. Кто-то сказал (глупость) другие (ее) подхватили и несут уже несколько страниц.
> Говорить о человеке как о мешке с нечистотами - значит напрочь забывать все слова Учителей, это как минимум.


Слова Учителей как минимум не о мешках с нечистотами. Хотя, как раз в сутрах палийского канона Вы легко найдете правильное отношение к телу, вся конструктивная составляющая учения Будды касается исключительно Сантаны (пространства ума), а не представлений о том, как, кем, когда, почему, зачем, из чего, какими методами и инструментами это пространство возникло или создано. Тело следует принимать как есть, без каких-либо оценок его привлекательности или противности. И мешок с нечистотами - это вполне бесстрастный взгляд.

----------


## Лакшми

И у М, и у Ж -человеческое рождение драгоценное  -  раз (хотя мужское рождение более благоприятное),
С точки зрения практики тантры - мандала божеств.

----------


## Dondhup

> Что-то это все начинает все более отчетливо попахивать собственными заморочками.
> Мешок там мешок тут... Похоже они плодятся как тараканы. Кто-то сказал (глупость) другие (ее) подхватили и несут уже несколько страниц.
> Говорить о человеке как о мешке с нечистотами - значит напрочь забывать все слова Учителей, это как минимум.


Почему забывать, в сутре есть и такой подход.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> БТР
> \\\И мешок с нечистотами - это вполне бесстрастный взгляд. \\\


Это вполне себе хорошее такое, основательное заблуждение. На самом деле это как раз взгляд, насквозь пропитанный страстями.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Dondhup
> Почему забывать, в сутре есть и такой подход.


Если выдернуть отдельные слова из контекста и понимания - то да, там такие слова прочитать можно. И заморочиться на них - тоже можно.

----------


## Dondhup

Кстати очень эффективный метод для порождения отречения.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Лакшми

Зато старых монахинь намного больше, чем монахов. 
Это к вопросу о дисцеплине и отказу от желаний. 
Многие женщины в Тибете специально уходят в монастырь и остаются там до конца дней своих, видя пример страданий их матерей и систер - куча детей, дом, животные, поле, муж или мужья (в некоторых районах многомужество), месячные, смертность при родах, и плюс "молчи женщина". Хозяйство даже в европейском мире - ужас, куда приятнее и полезнее посвятить жизнь дхарме (я правда еще да конца НЕ...)  :Smilie: 
А вообще страдания в сансаре накрывают и М, и Ж сильно. Не понятно даже что имелось ввиду про семья-дети-муж-платья-яхты ?! Прямо - таки у Ж не жизнь, а малина ?!

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Суть этой истории в том, что один монах, который задумался над опасностью прикосновения к женщине поступил правильно, а другой - который схватил женщину - поступил неправильно. Я думаю тут даже можно продолжить притчу, и окончание будет таким, что тот кто схватил - тот в итоге расстригся. А тот кто задумался - остался монахом и в итоге стал архатом ,)


Zom, при всем к Вам уважении, давайте лучше будем ругать глупых женщин, чем рассуждать о школах. Этой сказки существует множество версий и интерпретаций.

Гелугпинские монахи притрагиваются к женщинам, но при это их ум совершенно непоколебим. Меня Учителя-гедонги могли взять за руку и поддержать, могли дать ободрительный подзатыльник, а нужно было бы тащить меня в больницу, когда никого бы рядом не было бы - потщили бы без колебаний. При этом они бы соблюли чистоту обетов.

Давайте останемся каждый при своем :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Это вполне себе хорошее такое, основательное заблуждение. На самом деле это как раз взгляд, насквозь пропитанный страстями.


Ну, если взгляд на тело как на мешок с нечистотами настолько основательно пропитан страстями - назовите хотя бы некоторые из них, тогда будет понятно, что именно Вы имеете в виду, когда возражаете против такого взгляда. Вполне возможно, что мы говорим о разных взглядах. Я воспринимаю кровь, лимфу, мочу, кал, желудочный сок, слюну, желчь и прочие жидкости, наполняющие живой организм ни как что-то притягательное, ни как что-то отвратительное.

----------

Vladiimir (18.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

К Атише обратились монахи и рассказали что из келью каждого монаха по ночам и вечерам слышен женский смех. Атиша пошел сам проверить и то ли услышал то ли еще и увидел женщин. Потом выгнал монаха из Наланды. 
Атриша практиковал Тару. После этого случая Тара перестала ему являеться. Он долго молился и просил ее явиться. Она появилась, но сидела к нему спиной. Оказалось Атиша изгнал Бодхисаттву 8 бхуми  :Smilie:  Чтобы исправить содеянное и не умереть в результате своего поступка он отправился проповедовать Дхарму в Тибет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не надо никому строиться рядами. Вполне достаточно не фантазировать себе всяческих планок, ниже которых потом так не хочется "опускаться".
> 
> Вы видимо представляете, насколько нужно быть в глазах женщины выше этой ее планки, чтобы убедить эту женщину пересмотреть основания для этой самой планки, откровенно ее обсудить и отбросить, как совершенно мешающий и ничуть не помогающий комплекс страхов и переживаний.


Мне всегда казалось, что для этого просто женщину нужно любить и принимать такой, как есть :Smilie:  И очень постепенно и продуманно создавать нужную причинно-следственную связь, чтобы она переменила свое поведение(насчет мужчин, стариков и детей то же самое). Чтобы он поняла, что ей самой невыгодно, и чтобы сама ЗАХОТЕЛА поступить иначе. А если вы этого не умеете - то причина в Вас :Smilie: 

Вы никогда не делали больным животным укола? :Smilie:  Так вот, одна рука отвлекает, а другая вкалывает шприц, и тут же руки надо убрать и отскочить. Вы, вероятно, очень любите, чтобы женщина осознала свои ошибки, раскаялась, поклялась, наплевала в один миг на все страхи и переживания и мгновенно стала буддой. И вот тогда Вы ее начнете любить. А свои страхи Вы по поводу женщин, значится, отбросить мгновенно не можете.

А Вам не приходило в голову, что надо ДЕЛАТЬ так, чтобы люди поступали, как им полезно? :Smilie:  Если мне надо, чтобы мой муж бросил курить, потому что его здоровье принадлежит семье, я не буду его неграмотно пилить. Я буду строить причины и условия для того, чтобы он САМ захотел преодолеть это. Он, кстати, курить бросил. И не потому что у меня под пятой, а потому что САМ и захотел. А я делал вид, что я тут не при чем :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> мальчики, девочки что же вы тему девушек в нирване сводите в носкам и борщам. Носки можно и самому постирать и кофе выпить, а девушка так и останется без яба и нирваны.
> 
> мне кажется что на форуме надо открыть тренинго-ретритный отдел типа Дома-2 и для быстрейшей реализации всех парамит вначале на год поместить в пещеру Нико с БТР. А Нероли с Пемой будут типа секундантов по примеру Ксюши Собчак.
> возможно два мешка раскроют друг в друге нечто большее и через год пещера будет благоухать ароматом дхармы.
> 
> хотя не исключен вариант увидеть нежный ирис и обглоданную ромашку


АААА, что, завидно? :Smilie: 

К нам в пещеру Дом-2 теперь хотите? :Embarrassment:  Мы даже можем взять туда и Ксению Собчак, и Вы ее как раз попытаетесь  привести к пониманию Дхармы и объясните ей про нирвану :EEK!:

----------


## Лакшми

Гелонгам запрещено брать что-либо из рук  женщины. Я такое слышала, может кто специалист в обетах меня поправит или раскажет почему? Думается потому, что при передачи может случится телесный контакт...
 А в давние времена женщинам было запрещенно входить в  мужской монастырь, монастырь открывался для всеобщего доступа только по особым дням и во время посвящений, и монастыри строились в отдалении от деревень. Часто посвящения давались жителям за приделами монастыря, в специально организованном шатре. В Тибете до сих пор монахи не позволяют себе ни подзатыльников, ни подержать за руку, и по крайней мере в монастырях держат дистанцию, как с местными представительницами прекрасного пола, так и с иностранками. 
Именно как раз поэтому старых монахинь больше, чем монахов, которые совершенно непоколебимо притрагиваются к женщинам :Wink: .

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне всегда казалось, что для этого просто женщину нужно любить и принимать такой, как есть


Принимать такой, как есть - да. Любить? Люди вкладывают в это слово разный смысл. Для кого-то и вожделение - тоже любовь. Внимание и забота - такую любовь я принимаю и разделяю. 




> Вы никогда не делали больным животным укола? Так вот, одна рука отвлекает, а другая вкалывает шприц, и тут же руки надо убрать. Вы, вероятно, очень любите, чтобы женщина осознала свои ошибки, раскаялась, поклялась, наплевала в один миг на все страхи и переживания и мгновеннос тала буддой. и вот тогда Вы ее начнете любить. А свои страхи вы по поводу женщин, значится, отбросить мгновенно не можете.


Нет, укола не делал, ни животным, ни людям. Только себя колю, когда меряю сахар в крови. 

Я считаю, очень неплохо, когда люди обнаруживают в той ситуации, в которой они оказались в качестве причин и условий - собственные взгляды и собственное поведение. Женщинам обычно вполне нравится мое к ним отношение. Иногда они хотели бы рассчитывать на мою страсть, поскольку так велит женская сущность. Но я и без страсти вполне бескорыстен и отзывчив, а так же заботлив до самопожертвования. Вот только не ради одной единственной, что, бывает, заставляет женщин ревновать и мучаться. Но - нечасто. Даже не зная что я буддист, они чувствуют, что я вовсе не желаю им зла. 




> А Вам не приходило в голову, что надо ДЕЛАТЬ так, чтобы люди поступали, как им полезно?


А я что, правда похож на человека, которому не приходило в голову?  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

История про монаха, который согласился перенести женщину через реку поучительна прежде всего тем, что отдельные обеты предполагают не просто формальное им следование, а достижение целей, ради которых эти обеты принимаются. Данная история хорошо известна в традиции дзен и часто упоминается именно в контексте правильного исполнения обетов.

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (19.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Ну, если взгляд на тело как на мешок с нечистотами настолько основательно пропитан страстями - назовите хотя бы некоторые из них, тогда будет понятно, что именно Вы имеете в виду, когда возражаете против такого взгляда.


БТР - видимо эти слова ННР будут наиболее точны:
Все уже совершено, и поэтому, преодолев болезнь усилия,
находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии:
таково созерцание. 

Можно это же самое сказать тысячами других слов. И нигде не удастся обнаружить этот пресловутый мешок, кроме как у себя, в своих страстях. И если не вырывать слова из контекста, то именно об этом говорят, так или иначе, все учения.

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР - видимо эти слова ННР будут наиболее точны:
> Все уже совершено, и поэтому, преодолев болезнь усилия,
> находишь себя в самосовершенном состоянии:
> таково созерцание. 
> 
> Можно это же самое сказать тысячами других слов. И нигде не удастся обнаружить этот пресловутый мешок, кроме как у себя, в своих страстях. И если не вырывать слова из контекста, то именно об этом говорят, так или иначе, все учения.


Скорее всего Вы просто привязаны к самому слову "нечистоты", поскольку отвергая его приводите в пример слово "[само]совершенство"  :Smilie: 
Слова ННР, которые Вы приводите относятся к уму и действиям ума. При чем здесь органы и ткани тела? Попробуйте привести более подходящий контекст, из которого можно неправильно вырвать слова.

Совершенно - значит не требует какой-то доработки, изменения. Несовершенно - значит предполагает какое-то улучшение, дополнение, изменение.

Вы сами решаете, воспринимать ли те или иные слова эмоционально или бесстрастно. Вы можете думать, что невозможно воспринимать слово "нечистоты" без отвращения, а слово "совершенство" без восхищения, но лучше не думайте так.

----------

Vladiimir (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Гелугпинские монахи притрагиваются к женщинам, но при это их ум совершенно непоколебим. Меня Учителя-гедонги могли взять за руку и поддержать, могли дать ободрительный подзатыльник, а нужно было бы тащить меня в больницу, когда никого бы рядом не было бы - потщили бы без колебаний. При этом они бы соблюли чистоту обетов.


То что их ум абсолютно непоколебим - это вы откуда такое узнали? Внешне человек может себя очень хорошо научиться сдерживать - вы ничего даже не заметите. А умелые актёры могут изобразить счастье, будучи внутренне при этом полностью депрессивными и унылыми (и соответственно полностью наоборот).

Кроме того, о чистоте обетов говорить не приходится, если монах дотрагивается до женщины. Это прямое нарушение по Винае, и очень серьёзное. Например, если вы почитаете Винаю для монахинь, то поразитесь, что эти правила о прикосновениях настолько строги, что монахиня совершала параджику (т.е. навсегда автоматически исключалась из Сангхи).

----------


## АлександрГТ

> При чем здесь органы и ткани тела?


Какая разница, тело или ум? Разве восприятие тела существует отдельно от ума?




> Скорее всего Вы просто привязаны к самому слову "нечистоты", поскольку отвергая его приводите в пример слово "[само]совершенство"


БТР... я просто показал на заблуждения ума, а не отвергал то или иное слово. В этом есть разница. Слова можно менять как угодно: заблуждение, если оно есть - останется, а если его нет - не появится.




> Вы сами решаете, воспринимать ли те или иные слова эмоционально или бесстрастно.


Когда уходит это или-или - остается что-то похожее на прозрачную воду, которая остается собой вне зависимости от того, дует ли ветер или стоит штиль.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Принимать такой, как есть - да. Любить? Люди вкладывают в это слово разный смысл. Для кого-то и вожделение - тоже любовь. Внимание и забота - такую любовь я принимаю и разделяю. 
> 
> Я считаю, очень неплохо, когда люди обнаруживают в той ситуации, в которой они оказались в качестве причин и условий - собственные взгляды и собственное поведение. Женщинам обычно вполне нравится мое к ним отношение. Иногда они хотели бы рассчитывать на мою страсть, поскольку так велит женская сущность. Но я и без страсти вполне бескорыстен и отзывчив, а так же заботлив до самопожертвования. Вот только не ради одной единственной, что, бывает, заставляет женщин ревновать и мучаться. Но - нечасто. Даже не зная что я буддист, они чувствуют, что я вовсе не желаю им зла. 
> 
> А я что, правда похож на человека, которому не приходило в голову?


Временами похожи :Smilie:  Это потому что их много, а Вы один, наверное :Smilie: 

А Вы выберите одну и отдайтесь ей полностью. И себе ничего не оставьте. Тогда Вы сразу накопите кучу очков в моих глазах, а уж прекрасная буддийская несонливая практика Вам будет гарантирована. Вы запритесь в клетку с тигром и выкините ключ :Smilie:  Чтоб свалить нельзя было и дать себе послабление. Если выживете, - то поймете, что я имею ввиду. И эффективность практики Вам будет гарантирована. Только надо полностью памятовать, что Вас, в-общем-то и нет :Smilie:  И не холить свое "я".

Когда-то я всерьез собралась уйти от своего мужа. Мы с ним поначалу долгое время говорили по-английски, пока я не выучила его язык, мы оба были разных национальностей, английский у него не ах, и это нам позволяло создать кучу иллюзий в отношении друг друга :Smilie:  Тоесть каждый видел то, что хотел :Smilie: А потом я стала капризничать. То то у него не то, то это. Да и уходить было куда, да еще покруче, да еще и выбирать можно было. И детей еще не было.

Но потом я поняла, что если буду разбрасываться, то ничего не достигну. Ведь все дело ВО МНЕ. И я сознательно сожгла все мосты и завалила выходы. НАДО ПОПРОБОВАТЬ СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО И РАССУДОЧНО ПОЛЮБИТЬ ХОТЯ БЫ ОДНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА. Причем не идеального, ЛЮБОГО. Того, кто рядом. Научиться чистоте и преданности. Только тогда можно на что-то претендовать. Ведь сказка о том, что есть ТВОЯ женщина(мужчина), это только *пустая* сказка. Надо в принципе научиться строить отношения с любым человеком. И тогда с кем жить не будет иметь никакого значения. Рекомендую. А от множества партнеров только возникает распущенность, потому что добираешь то там, то тут, и всегда можешь соскочить. И проблема от этого есть только у тебя - привычка к легким решениям, а также потеря концентрации на одном объекте :Smilie: 

Это, кстати о женской буддийской практике :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (18.11.2010), Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Нико (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> И тогда с кем жить не будет иметь никакого значения.


Железная леди. Извините, не удержался от повтора.

----------


## Нико

> Железная леди. Извините, не удержался от повтора.


Абсолютно не "железная". Просто очень порядочная.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Не знаю, может ошибаюсь, я сужу по постам )
Порядочность - имхо это совсем другая тема. Посты Пемы же говорят несколько о другом (ни в коем случае конечно о непорядочности не говорят).

----------


## Нико

> Не знаю, может ошибаюсь, я сужу по постам )
> Порядочность - имхо это совсем другая тема. Посты Пемы же говорят несколько о другом (ни в коем случае конечно о непорядочности не говорят).


Это кому как. Женщины друг друга понимают.  :Smilie:

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

Ну дык... кто б сомневался  :Smilie: 

Гхм ...А вот мы у нее самой сейчас спросим  :Smilie: 

Пема - скажите, основной мотив Ваш был - порядочность или что-то другое?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не знаю, может ошибаюсь, я сужу по постам )
> Порядочность - имхо это совсем другая тема. Посты Пемы же говорят несколько о другом (ни в коем случае конечно о непорядочности не говорят).


Хотите стать железным мужчиной? :Smilie:  Учитесь Четырем Безмерным :Smilie: 

А доказательсва все у меня есть :Smilie:  Можете придти в музей и экспонаты потрогать руками :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну дык... кто б сомневался 
> 
> Гхм ...А вот мы у нее самой сейчас спросим 
> 
> Пема - скажите, основной мотив Ваш был - порядочность или что-то другое?


Основной мой мотив - Дхарма. Опора на Три Драгоценности.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Хотите стать железным мужчиной?


Вряд ли это доставит кому-нибудь радость )

----------


## Neroli

> Метод сутры метод сутры. Вы в морг зайдите и посмотрите не на метод, а на реальное положение вещей. Могу и фоток пару подкинуть, если лень ходить...


А я вот не тело люблю, а поток сознания в текущей конфигурации, поэтому на меня ни фотки, ни морги не действуют. Вижу что носитель поломался, бывает -)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Пема Дролкар
> Основной мой мотив - Дхарма. Опора на Три Драгоценности.


Гхм... жаль.

----------


## Neroli

> О, я только и делаю, что ставлю женщину на место  Таскаться с этого места - личное желание отдельных женщин  Вероятно потому, что женщины испытывают наслаждение, когда мужчина мягко, но настойчиво на место ее возвращает.


А зачем вы её на место все время ставите? Других нету дел?

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010), Нико (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Это вполне закономерный вопрос. Я уважаю желание девушек и женщин быть вожделенными в глазах мужчин и вполне способен оценивать, насколько им это удается, хотя сам практически не вовлекаюсь в подобное вожделение. 
> 
> Часто ли я объясняю девушкам "такое" - вопрос объемный, потому что мы затрагивали здесь немало вопросов, и "такое" состоит из более чем одного пункта  О том, что девушки для меня мешки с нечистотами - говорить не приходится, поскольку чаще всего эти девушки не стремятся к нирване, а стремятся как раз к тому или иному мирскому счастью. И им скорее приходится говорить о том, что все разнообразие мужчин укладывается в определение мешков с нечистотами, разнообразно украшенных для маскировки этого. 
> 
> О том, что женщина не должна пытаться подменять собой мужчину - приходится напоминать часто, потому что женщины обращаются за помощью и поддержкой (зная, что у меня нет желания воспользоваться ими сексуально и моя помощь и поддержка, если я смогу ее оказать будет для них вполне бескорыстной) именно в тех вопросах, в которых им нужен мужчина, в которых нужны хорошие отношения с родителями и т.п.


хм, ну на самом деле я задала этот вопрос чтобы понять, насколько честны  Вы, как представитель человечества, в обращении с людьми в принципе . так что ли. не знаю как правильно написать)
то есть часто ведь за глаза обзывают как хотят, и принижают, а в глаза "да, да, все хорошо..." то есть  честность  как бы сказать, ценнее лести.
вообще спасибо за ответ

а по поводу, что любовь каждый мыслит по своему, вроде здесь буддисты, и мы должны более менее оперировать понятием любящей доброты и в голове, и жизни. (т.е. любовь= прежде всего метта)
и еще подумалось что эта тема почему-то так напомнлиа мне знакомых православных - вот они ходят на каждую службу, искренне верят, молятся, но не прощают, говоря: "простить вот этого м*дака/дуру, который жизнь испортил?" да никогда! 
так и мы, сидим, пыжимся, там дыхания считаем, а развить дружелюбие типа стремно, надо показать где кому место...

п.с. а у кого много накопившихся обид пора к психотерапевту) ибо от обид и прочих эмоциональных застоев может развиться рак. у меня так уже 3 человека в семье умерли(

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Гхм... жаль.


А почему "жаль"? Вы хотели от неё другой опоры?

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Нико
> А почему "жаль"?


Потому что это не правда, а просто ярлычок, который отклеивается от самого легкого прикосновения.

----------


## Нико

> Потому что это не правда, а просто ярлычок, который отклеивается от самого легкого прикосновения.


По себе не надо судить о "ярлычках".

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А я вот не тело люблю, а поток сознания в текущей конфигурации, поэтому на меня ни фотки, ни морги не действуют. Вижу что носитель поломался, бывает -)


А вы косметикой пользуетесь? За причёской там.. следите? -)

----------


## Аньезка

> А вы косметикой пользуетесь? За причёской там.. следите? -)


Там - это где?!  :EEK!:  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010), Yeshe_Damo (17.11.2010), Лакшми (18.11.2010), Нико (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

))) Да хоть где! -))  (это не суть важно -)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> По себе не надо судить о "ярлычках".


Нет, Нико, это не мои ярлычки. Да Пема и сама это знает.

----------


## Neroli

> А вы косметикой пользуетесь? За причёской там.. следите? -)


про косметику, прически тоже по празникам. Что вы хотите доказать?

----------


## Zom

> про косметику, прически тоже по празникам. Что вы хотите доказать?


К тому, что на самом деле вы тело любите -)

----------


## Neroli

> К тому, что на самом деле вы тело любите -)


я бы не приравнивала уход за телом и любовь к телу. Какой-то минимум, просто из уважения к окружающим должен быть.

а потом тело я не люблю, если человек меня чем-то не устраивает мы расстанемся, хотя тело тоже самое.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Zom (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Косметика - это "исключительно уважение к окружающим" -) ?

----------


## Neroli

> Косметика - это "исключительно уважение к окружающим" -) ?


Zom, что вы привязались со своей коместикой.  -)) 
Не пользуюсь я ею, правда этим не особо-то горжусь, ибо много ума не надо -))

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Просто косметика, надевание нарядов и красивых вещей и прочие такие телесные процедуры хорошо показывают - есть ли у вас любовь к телу (а не только лишь уход) или же нет -)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Просто косметика, надевание нарядов и красивых вещей и прочие такие телесные процедуры хорошо показывают - есть ли у вас любовь к телу (а не только лишь уход) или же нет -)


Зом, а как часто Виная допускает мыться, чтобы мытье не превратилось в любовь к телу?  :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Не так часто, кстати, если всё по правилам соблюдать. А ещё монахиням запрещено брить подмышки -) То есть они должны быть естественно волосаты )))

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Кумо

> Не так часто, кстати, если всё по правилам соблюдать. А ещё монахиням запрещено брить подмышки -) То есть они должны быть естественно волосаты )))


Зом, выдыхайте)

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

[рекламная пауза]

----------

Доржик (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

40 листов - рановато выдыхать. Вот когда до 92 доберём, как в книжке про феминизм, вот тогда и выдыхать можно будет -))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Какая разница, тело или ум? Разве восприятие тела существует отдельно от ума?
> 
> 
> БТР... я просто показал на заблуждения ума, а не отвергал то или иное слово. В этом есть разница. Слова можно менять как угодно: заблуждение, если оно есть - останется, а если его нет - не появится.
> 
> 
> Когда уходит это или-или - остается что-то похожее на прозрачную воду, которая остается собой вне зависимости от того, дует ли ветер или стоит штиль.


Поскольку я не обнаружил заблуждения, на которое Вы указали, я предположил, что Вы его себе придумали. Хотя по пунктам - согласен с Вами  :Smilie: 

Восприятие тела - работа ума. Поэтому ни очаровываться телом, ни отвращаться - не стоит.

И с прозрачной водой - тоже все звучит неплохо  :Smilie: 

Так есть ли страсти в непридавании телу большего значения, чем мешку с нечистотами?

----------


## Нико

> Так есть ли страсти в непридавании телу большего значения, чем мешку с нечистотами?


ИМХО, есть,обратные страсти,т.е. отвращение. Как в этом плане сутру примирить с тантрой?

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Временами похожи Это потому что их много, а Вы один, наверное
> 
> А Вы выберите одну и отдайтесь ей полностью. И себе ничего не оставьте. Тогда Вы сразу накопите кучу очков в моих глазах, а уж прекрасная буддийская несонливая практика Вам будет гарантирована. Вы запритесь в клетку с тигром и выкините ключ Чтоб свалить нельзя было и дать себе послабление. Если выживете, - то поймете, что я имею ввиду. И эффективность практики Вам будет гарантирована. Только надо полностью памятовать, что Вас, в-общем-то и нет И не холить свое "я".
> 
> Когда-то я всерьез собралась уйти от своего мужа. Мы с ним поначалу долгое время говорили по-английски, пока я не выучила его язык, мы оба были разных национальностей, английский у него не ах, и это нам позволяло создать кучу иллюзий в отношении друг друга Тоесть каждый видел то, что хотелА потом я стала капризничать. То то у него не то, то это. Да и уходить было куда, да еще покруче, да еще и выбирать можно было. И детей еще не было.
> 
> Но потом я поняла, что если буду разбрасываться, то ничего не достигну. Ведь все дело ВО МНЕ. И я сознательно сожгла все мосты и завалила выходы. НАДО ПОПРОБОВАТЬ СОЗНАТЕЛЬНО И РАССУДОЧНО ПОЛЮБИТЬ ХОТЯ БЫ ОДНОГО ЧЕЛОВЕКА. Причем не идеального, ЛЮБОГО. Того, кто рядом. Научиться читоте и преданности. Только тогда можно на что-то претендовать. Ведь сказка о том, что есть ТВОЯ женщина(мужчина), это только *пустая* сказка. Надо в принципе научиться строить отношения с любым человеком. И тогда с кем жить не будет иметь никакого значения. Рекомендую. А от множества партнеров только возникает распущенность, потому что добираешь то там, то тут, и всегда можешь соскочить. И проблема от этого есть только у тебя - привычка к легким решениям. а также утеря концентрации на одном объекте
> 
> Это, кстати о женской буддийской практике


О, Вы очень правы  :Smilie:  Это действительно превосходная практика. Пока есть на что претендовать. Но Вы меня все еще с кем-то путаете. Видимо я кого-то очень сильно Вам напоминаю?

----------


## Won Soeng

> А зачем вы её на место все время ставите? Других нету дел?


Это оборот речи такой  :Smilie:  Когда женщины обращаются за помощью - помогаю. Когда обращаются в одних и тех же ситуациях снова и снова - обсуждаем, как они докатились до такой жизни. И если правильный выход - искать мужа, прямо об этом и говорю. 

Других дел много, но что я был бы за мужчина, если бы у меня не было времени помочь женщине?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

АлександрГТ

Вы практикуйте :Smilie:  И скоро поймете, что железо может быть мягким, а практика Дхармы и опора на Три Драгоценности, а также нирвана - это совсем не то, что Вы думаете сейчас.

Это означает полноценную и окрытую жизнь, и радость вокруг, это означает огромные возможности и развитие всех способностей максимально. А также правильную помощь другим. И вообще это очень интересно :Smilie:  Глубже и запредельней ничего другого, думаю, и нет. Да и в принципе, другого выхода, чтобы по-настоящему стать счастливым нет.

Когда я впервые увидела тибетского ламу, я поняла, какой можно и нужно стать :Smilie: 

Ну, и в конце концов о моих занятиях Дхармой должен бы сожалеть только мой муж :Smilie:  Но по-моему, ему неплохо. Раз он рядом 20 лет, при том, что не буддист :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ИМХО, есть,обратные страсти,т.е. отвращение. Как в этом плане сутру примирить с тантрой?


Разве в тантре не учат преобразовывать усе страсти в мудрость?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну, и в конце концов о моих занятиях Дхармой должен бы сожалеть только мой муж Но по-моему, ему неплохо. Раз он рядом 20 лет, при том, что не буддист


Он уже *там*. В нирване. =ъ

----------


## Won Soeng

> ИМХО, есть,обратные страсти,т.е. отвращение. Как в этом плане сутру примирить с тантрой?


Отвращение к нечистотам самим по себе так же прекращается в соединении с привлекательностью тела, из этих нечистот состоящего. 

Сутра с тантрой вовсе не ссорились, чтобы их мирить  :Smilie:  Сутра таким методом учит познанию пустотности (бессущности) всего, что вызывает как влечение, так и отвращение. Когда тантристы думают о сутре, как о методе отречения, увы, они думают о своих представлениях о сутре  :Smilie:  Сутра ничем не отличается от тантры в плане реализации. Отличаются те заблуждения, с которыми одному человеку понятна сутра, а другому - тантра.

В конце-концов, сидеть без единого пояснения в дзадзен и ждать неизвестно чего - тоже не каждому дано. Но это же не значит, что дзадзен для самых крутых (хотя часто в дзен обращаются именно по причине представлений о его особой крутости и непостижимости для лохов  :Wink: )

Существа, которые способны вообще хоть как-то воспринять Дхарму, обладают разной способностью памятования по шести сферам. 

Кто-то очень чуток к звукам и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на мантрах. Кто-то очень чуток к визуальным образам и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на мандалах. Кто-то очень чуток к осязанию и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на разнообразных ощущениях тела. Кто-то очень проницателен в рассуждениях (интуиции) и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на причинах и следствиях.

Но все эти способы целиком заключены в четырех основах памятования, непосредственная передача которых от учителя ученику может различаться и зависит от склонностей как ученика, так и самого учителя.

----------


## Neroli

> Не так часто, кстати, если всё по правилам соблюдать. А ещё монахиням запрещено брить подмышки -) То есть они должны быть естественно волосаты )))


Вы ведь женаты, вот скажите, если бы ваша жена перестала брить подмышки, вы бы ею гордились и всем показывали как она к телу не привязана, или стеснялись бы?

----------


## Neroli

> Это оборот речи такой  Когда женщины обращаются за помощью - помогаю. Когда обращаются в одних и тех же ситуациях снова и снова - обсуждаем, как они докатились до такой жизни. И если правильный выход - искать мужа, прямо об этом и говорю.


В этой теме вы кому хотели бы помочь?

----------


## Echo

> Zom, что вы привязались со своей коместикой. -))


Это кстати, имхо, коренная причина холиваров махаянаvsхинаяна. Местные тхеравадины не допускают, что за внешне одинаковыми действиями могут стоять различные поведенческие предпосылки.
Вообще тред порадовал. Действительно получилось из разряда "о вечном", хотя и не про нирвану  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (17.11.2010), Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> коместикой. -))


как я оказывается смешно пишу...

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> В этой теме вы кому хотели бы помочь?


Хотеть помочь - это какая-то компульсия  :Smilie:  Я не отказываю в помощи, но вовсе не жажду помогать до такой степени, чтобы искать, кому бы помочь.

----------


## Zom

> Вы ведь женаты, вот скажите, если бы ваша жена перестала брить подмышки, вы бы ею гордились и всем показывали как она к телу не привязана, или стеснялись бы?


А причём тут моя жена? Не она же говорит о том, что тело не любит - а вы.




> как я оказывается смешно пишу...


Хотите - ещё скобок поставлю? )))))




> Местные тхеравадины не допускают, что за внешне одинаковыми действиями могут стоять различные поведенческие предпосылки.


А вы в этом видите какие-то иные предпосылки? Расскажите, ознакомимся так сказать с информацией (особо повеселюсь, если пользование косметикой к тантре припишете -))

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> О, Вы очень правы  Это действительно превосходная практика. Пока есть на что претендовать. Но Вы меня все еще с кем-то путаете. Видимо я кого-то очень сильно Вам напоминаю?


Вы целиком и полностью оригинальный неповторимый мужчина :Smilie: 

А на что можно еще претендовать, как не на уход от страданий и на становление Буддой? :Smilie:  И тут вам нужен вообще-то только Ваш ум. Но раз тело есть, и тело требует своего, то как-то надо пристроить и тело :Smilie:  Вот мы его и пристраиваем к другим телам от неведенья :Smilie:  Уж очень хочется человеческого тепла, любви, доброты.

Ну, а если точнее, мы пытаемся найти в других свое счастье, а оно что-то не приходит. Так что надо учиться быть самодостаточным. И взять на себя кое-какую ответственность :Smilie: 

Ну а претендовать ни на что не надо. И тогда лучше не искать виноватых снаружи.

Ну, и в остальном, надо хорошо понимать, ЧТО ТЕБЕ САМОМУ НУЖНО И КАК для правильного восприятия.

----------

Won Soeng (17.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А причём тут моя жена? Не она же говорит о том, что тело не любит - а вы.


Я к тому, что мужьям нравятся ухоженные жены. Вам вот тоже. Еще причина по которой можно (и нужно!) пользоваться косметикой и ухаживать за собой. Маникюр, педикюр и там прически, Zom, вот так вот.

----------


## Zom

> Я к тому, что мужьям нравятся ухоженные жены.


Вот и я говорю о том, что рановато, наверное, об отсутствии любви к телу говорить ,) Причём, что интересно, не суть важно - есть у женщины муж или нет - пользование косметикой не отменяется -)

Во - из книжки куру-хунга )))




> И, возвращаясь к комплиментам. Наиболее ценными и ожидаемыми для женщины будут именно комплименты ее внешней привлекательности. Обороты типа «мужчины с ума посходят», «мужики штабелями будут укладываться», «сколько сердец ты разобьешь» и т.д. воспринимаются наиболее благосклонно. И имей в виду: девушка кривит душой, рассказывая, что больше ценит, когда в ней видят именно душу, а не лицо или тело. Ага! Душу-то снаружи не видать, и, чтобы понять всю ее красоту, нужны время и серьезная работа со стороны носительницы души. Тогда как с помощью открытого декольте, короткой юбчонки и яркого лака девочке можно куда как быстрее и проще подпитать свою самооценку (а затем и переоценку), и от этого способа она не откажется никогда.
> 
> Так что, если девушка сообщает, что больше ценит отношение к ней как к личности, нежели как к женщине, имей в виду – гонит. Гонит, братела, как литерный мимо пакгаузов.

----------


## Аньезка

Zom, брось бяку.

----------


## Zom

А по-моему отличное чтиво -) Много правильного там, замечал неоднократно.

----------


## Neroli

> Вот и я говорю о том, что рановато, наверное, об отсутствии любви к телу говорить ,) Причём, что интересно, не суть важно - есть у женщины муж или нет - пользование косметикой не отменяется -)
> 
> Во - из книжки куру-хунга )))


У меня такая история была, еще до буддизма. Только устроилась на работу, тутже корпоратив. Ну я в салон, прическа, макияж, одежка секси все путем. А там какой-то приличный мужчина на меня запал, и танцевал и убалтывал и песни самой красивой девушке в зале заказывал, ну прям я звезда была. Ухаживал культурно, но МНЕ НЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ. Мне не нужно вожделение мужчин, это скучно и не торкает. С тех пор особо и не крашусь, чтобы не подавать мужчинам неверные сигналы. Хотите верьте хотите нет. Больше ничего говорить не буду, а то как Пема... ))

----------

Пема Дролкар (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> МНЕ НЕ ПОНРАВИЛОСЬ


Видимо он просто где-то переборщил -) А вообще ещё нужно правильный момент знать -)

----------

Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Какое уж вожделение, когда все известно заранее - раз-два и в койку :Smilie:  И даже коронные фразы по нотам :Smilie:  И там он, поди, еще не герой. И думает только о себе и как бы поскорее(извините за грубость, но я не святая, жизненный опыт не прошел мимо, хотя теперь верная жена. В жизни было всякое). Скушно и примитивно. 

Свят-свят-свят :Smilie:  Я давно окружающих потенциальных героев-любовников сразу напрямую вижу, как ужасный геморрой :Smilie:  С годами они перестают утруждаться в спектаклях, и теряют юношескую искренность и привлекательность. Но при этом почему-то думают, что неотразимы :Smilie:  И что у женщин куски салями на глазах.

Ну, стараюсь сразу нахамить, грубо обойтись с его эгом. Хоть человек спокойно уйдет, подумав, что я дура-баба :Smilie: 

Ну, надеюсь, тутошние мужчины понимают, что к ним это НУ НЕ В КОЕЙ МЕРЕ НЕ ОТНОСИТСЯ :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Будущее за людьми, совмещающими преимущества обоих полов в одном теле, и практически лишенные недостатков, мужчин и женщин по отдельности




Некоторые классы голодных духов тоже лишены полов, то есть бесполые, но от совершенства они дальше чем разнополые люди.

----------

Такович (18.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Видимо он просто где-то переборщил -) А вообще ещё нужно правильный момент знать -)


Я, к сожалению, так и не смогла объяснить смысл моей психологической травмы.  :Smilie: 
попробую так:



> Наиболее ценными и ожидаемыми для женщины будут именно комплименты ее внешней привлекательности


Так и не смогла понять что в этом ценного.

Да, да, во внимании ко внешности что ценного? Объясните.

----------

Аньезка (17.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (17.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

Да тут не надо ничего объяснять - ибо это всё и так видно )))

----------


## Won Soeng

> Я, к сожалению, так и не смогла объяснить смысл моей психологической травмы. 
> попробую так:
> 
> Так и не смогла понять что в этом ценного.
> 
> Да, да, во внимании ко внешности что ценного? Объясните.


Друиду точно ничего, ведь лесть убивает столь тонкие чувства эстетики  :Wink:

----------


## Джигме

> Не смешно, по-моему... Вот так уходят к молодым и неопытным в прятках наши российские мужчины. Даже двоих-троих детей бросают... А потом рассуждают о второстепенной роли женщин и т.п.  Я считаю это вырождением человеческих ценностей, не говоря уже о духовных.  В Азии это не принято. Да и в муслимских странах -- тоже.


В Азии и в муслимских странах есть принятая социумом жесткая сегрегация по половому признаку. И если мужчина не будет вести себя как мужчина, то это повлечет за собой осуждение всего общества. А в "прогрессивных" западных странах с развитым феминизмом такая сегрегация умышленно была разрушена. Вот и результат: отсутствие мужской ответственности, так как и у мужчины и у женщины одинаковые права и обязанности.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.11.2010), Zom (17.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> В Азии и в муслимских странах есть принятая социумом жесткая сегрегация по половому признаку. И если мужчина не будет вести себя как мужчина, то это повлечет за собой осуждение всего общества. А в "прогрессивных" западных странах с развитым феминизмом такая сегрегация умышленно была разрушена. Вот и результат: отсутствие мужской ответственности, так как и у мужчины и у женщины одинаковые права и обязанности.


И это же увы, теперь и на монашескую Сангху сказалось. Какой скандал был год назад - ни в сказке сказать, ни пером описать. Не удивительно, что Аджан Сумедо умыл руки и уехал теперь в Тайланд на ПМЖ. Там такого головняка нет -)

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (18.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Нет, Нико, это не мои ярлычки. Да Пема и сама это знает.


Давайте Вы не будете изображать из себя ясновидящего на расстоянии :Smilie: 

Я пишу то, что у меня есть на основе моего опыта и практики Дхармы, Все, что у меня есть - ЭТО ТОЛЬКО БЛАГОДАРЯ НЕУТОМИМОЙ ЛЮБВИ И ПОМОЩИ МОИХ УЧИТЕЛЕЙ.

 И я, между прочим, стараюсь соблюдать обеты. Если Вы не буддист, то Вам это не может быть понятным. Те же, кто буддисты, могут, конечно, думать, что я выпендриваюсь, но и где-то предполагать, что, может, если это у них не так, то не исключено, что у меня может быть так :Smilie: 

Просто у меня получилась так, что я могла быть постоянно недалеко от Учителей. И то, что они говорили -  старалась применять конкретно в жизни.

Я же сказала - все, что я пишу о себе - можно увидеть воочию :Smilie:  Если уж очень это необходимо для неверующего Фомы.

А просто так клеветать Вам я на себя не позволю. Обоснуйте Ваши подозрения фактически. 

Прежде чем приклеивать ко мне ВАШИ ярлычки :Smilie: 

Но я где-то понимаю, на чем основаны Ваши сомнения. Если у меня так все хорошо, так чего я об этом трублю? :Smilie:  Тоесть, наверняка у меня есть какая-то корысть. Честно признаюсь - есть :Smilie:  Если на основе моих высказываний хотя бы один человек постарается что-то изменить в своих отношениях к парнеру или противоположному полу в сторону созидания, то я буду полностью удовлетворена.

Мужчины и женщины - очень сложносоставные существа. К ним надо относиться бережно и внимательно. Я раньше до встречи с Учением думала, что сделать со многими отношениями ничего не возможно. Потом попробовала и убедилась, что МОЖНО. Ну, и как-то хочется продвигать эту идею, вдруг пригодится, чтоб всем стало бы хорошо :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010), Доржик (19.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> [рекламная пауза]


Абибас! Три полоски!

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Вообще человек очень грязное существо, фабрика по производству дерьма как сказал один лама. Не помойся несколько дней и вся радость закончится, начнет человек вонять как протухший цветок. Но выглядеть на уровне тоже хорошее желание и это правильно. Был старый анек про чукчу который женился на француженке и развелся с ней через месяц. Друзья ты что. Он: Да грязная она какая-то, каждый день моется)

----------

Аньезка (18.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (18.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Да тут не надо ничего объяснять - ибо это всё и так видно )))


Я не знаю, что вам видно. Приезжайте, посмотрим мой гардероб, поищем декольте и короткие юбки. Мне надо объяснить, я не понимаю. А вы видимо понимаете, раз утверждаете, что в той книге много правильного и цитируете.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Зом, а как часто Виная допускает мыться, чтобы мытье не превратилось в любовь к телу?


Раз в две недели.

"Если какой-либо монах купается с интервалом менее чем в две недели, за исключением надлежащих случаев, то такой поступок требует признания. Надлежащие случаи здесь таковы: последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки, время болезни, время работы, время нахождения в странствии, время ветра или дождя. Таковы надлежащие случаи здесь."

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сутра с тантрой вовсе не ссорились, чтобы их мирить  Сутра таким методом учит познанию пустотности (бессущности) всего, что вызывает как влечение, так и отвращение. Когда тантристы думают о сутре, как о методе отречения, увы, они думают о своих представлениях о сутре  Сутра ничем не отличается от тантры в плане реализации. Отличаются те заблуждения, с которыми одному человеку понятна сутра, а другому - тантра.


Это откуда у Вас такие сведенья о сутре и тантре? :Smilie:  Без сутры никто не может обойтись, тем более практикующие тантру. А уж как тантра помогает восприятию пустотности - одно загляденье :Smilie:  Более того, без некоторого понимания пустотности явлений тантру практиковать правильно вообще невозможно. Обычно все школы тибетского буддизма, например, излагают и то, и другое. Причем далеко не поверхностно.  Их вообще так отдельно делить нельзя.

А вообще порождение отречения, как я понимаю, - это не метод, а УСЛОВИЕ, без которого практика буддизма вообще не начинается. Без хотя бы маленького понимания ущербности самсары начать практику буддизма невозможно.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну че, будем заключать пари, дойдет ли эта тема до 1000-ного поста? :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

> Местные тхеравадины не допускают, что за внешне одинаковыми действиями могут стоять различные поведенческие предпосылки.





> А вы в этом видите какие-то иные предпосылки? Расскажите, ознакомимся так сказать с информацией (особо повеселюсь, если пользование косметикой к тантре припишете -))


пример 1: уборка жилья
предпосылка  одного человека - встреча гостей, ибо надо бы убраться перед гостями, а один и в бардаке посижу
предпосылка другого человека- желание постоянно находиться в чистом, убранном жилье

пример 2: уход за больными в больнице

предпосылка первого человека - в городе безработица, образование только медсестры, больше идти работать некуда, ибо нужны мат средства
предпосылка второго человека - волонтерство, уход за больными в свое свободное время, добровольное желание

пример 3: действие помощь ребенка маме нести сумки
предпосылка одного - помощь за конфетку
предпосылка другого - маме тяжело, надо бы помочь

пример 4: мужчина дарит женщине цветы 
предпосылка одного - он хочет таким образом извиниться
предпосылка другого -он дарит ей цветы без особого на то повода, потому что хочет сделать приятно

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Раз в две недели.
> 
> "Если какой-либо монах купается с интервалом менее чем в две недели, за исключением надлежащих случаев, то такой поступок требует признания. Надлежащие случаи здесь таковы: последние полтора месяца горячего сезона, первый месяц сезона дождей, два с половиной месяца жары, время лихорадки, время болезни, время работы, время нахождения в странствии, время ветра или дождя. Таковы надлежащие случаи здесь."


ну не знаю. прошу простить но тут такая жара что если я в день минимум 2 раза не сполоснусь рядом со мной находится будет весьма не приятно.

----------


## Же Ка

> Но носки ничьи не стирала и стирать не собираюсь.


 да... даже если эти носки окажутся вдруг носками Далай Ламы?  :Cool:  (или такие носки не пахнут?  :EEK!:  ... или Далай Ламы сами стирают свои носки? или они одноразовые? ну, не знаю я - просветите =)

----------


## Нико

> ]Отвращение к нечистотам самим по себе так же прекращается в соединении с привлекательностью тела, из этих нечистот состоящего. 
> 
> Сутра с тантрой вовсе не ссорились, чтобы их мирить



Я сказала "в этом плане". Сутра учит необходимости медитировать на уродство и грязь тела, чтобы избавиться от влечения, а тантра учит чистому видению.



> Сутра таким методом учит познанию пустотности (бессущности) всего, что вызывает как влечение, так и отвращение.


Да, конечно, пустота -- абсолютное лекарство. Но есть отдельные медитации, и об этом говорит Шантидева в Бодхичарья-аватаре. Очень жестко, кстати.





> Когда тантристы думают о сутре, как о методе отречения, увы, они думают о своих представлениях о сутре  Сутра ничем не отличается от тантры в плане реализации. Отличаются те заблуждения, с которыми одному человеку понятна сутра, а другому - тантра.


Отличие в методе, не в мудрости, согласна.





> В конце-концов, сидеть без единого пояснения в дзадзен и ждать неизвестно чего - тоже не каждому дано. Но это же не значит, что дзадзен для самых крутых (хотя часто в дзен обращаются именно по причине представлений о его особой крутости и непостижимости для лохов )


Как и в дзогчен.






> Существа, которые способны вообще хоть как-то воспринять Дхарму, обладают разной способностью памятования по шести сферам. 
> 
> Кто-то очень чуток к звукам и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на мантрах. Кто-то очень чуток к визуальным образам и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на мандалах. Кто-то очень чуток к осязанию и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на разнообразных ощущениях тела. Кто-то очень проницателен в рассуждениях (интуиции) и ему просто и легко сосредотачиваться на причинах и следствиях.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Но все эти способы целиком заключены в четырех основах памятования, непосредственная передача которых от учителя ученику может различаться и зависит от склонностей как ученика, так и самого учителя


И поэтому Будда дал столько разных учений.  :Smilie:

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> да... даже если эти носки окажутся вдруг носками Далай Ламы?  (или такие носки не пахнут?  ... или Далай Ламы сами стирают свои носки? или они одноразовые? ну, не знаю я - просветите =)


Укололи.... Я говорила тут не об Учителях, конечно. Учителям стирала.

----------


## Же Ка

> .... Я говорила тут не об Учителях, конечно. Учителям стирала.


 Спасиб! только вот непонятно осталось... в чём разница то? т.е. чем отличаются такие носки или к ним какие особые требования по стирке надо применять? =)

----------


## Pavel

> Слишком много слов. Мужчин интересуют привлекательные и молодые женщины, а не умные и делающие "правильный выбор". Вскружить голову мужчине не так-то сложно. И даже подчинить его себе. Конечно, я говорю про "среднестатистических", не про всех.  Знаю женщин, которые своих совершенно беспомощных мужиков обучили, привели на работу, заставили зарабатывать деньги и пр. Так что роль женщины в мужском мире принципиальна.


И такие действия по постановке на свое место мужчины правильные для женщины. Почему же Вас удивляют попытки мужчин поставить на свое место женщин? Это нормальный обоюдоэффективный процесс формирования.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> даже если эти носки окажутся вдруг носками Далай Ламы?


Ну вот, уже до носков Далай Ламы дошло.. ))))

----------

Доржик (19.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Почему же Вас удивляют попытки мужчин поставить на свое место женщин?


Нас не это удивляет, нас удивляет почему вы нас так не любите, и я бы даже сказала ненавидите, что не рады тому что мы развиваемся и хотите что бы мы не развивались, а если случайно это случилось, то срочно деградировали "вернулись на свое место" ?
А некоторые ещё дальше идут, они даже против того, что бы мы практиковали учение и освободились и вместо того что бы чувствовать безграничную радость по этому поводу и всеми силами способствовать нашей практике,  вы чувствуете возмущение и всеми силами стараетесь нас убедить что не в этом ( не в освобождении  :EEK!:  ) наше счастье и не в ретрите наше место? 
Что же это за человек такой, что желает другим продолжения существования в сансаре и возмущается, когда другой встает на путь практики?

----------

Echo (18.11.2010), Neroli (18.11.2010), Аньезка (18.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (18.11.2010), Нико (18.11.2010)

----------


## Нагфа

> Что же это за человек такой, что желает другим продолжения существования в сансаре и возмущается, когда другой встает на путь практики?


Этот человек называет себя "Я, я  и только я и еще немного подобных мне - те, кто настрадались и достойны освобождения"
Уллу, вот досовершенствуют японцы роботов посудомоек, уборщиков, сиделок и все - лафа) подари мужу и на ретрит)

----------


## Zom

Привлекательные роботы окажут любые услуги:




> Ученые уже создали искусственную кожу, по-разному реагирующую на легкое поглаживание и сильное давление, и искусственные пальцы, способные на чувственные прикосновения. К этому можно добавить уже существующие электронные технологии, используемые в секс-индустрии, например, вибраторы. Все в совокупности сделает роботов, по мнению Леви, «потрясающими сексуальными партнерами», способными обогатить сексуальный опыт человека.
> 
> В одном из своих интервью, отвечая на вопрос о возможности появления роботов, обладающих сознанием, Леви выразил уверенность в том, что роботы смогут вести себя так, как будто обладают сознанием, и их будет очень трудно отличить от людей. Возможность сексуальных контактов между людьми и роботами может быть расценена многими людьми как угроза, подобно тому, как многие мужчины видят угрозу в секс-игрушках и особенно в вибраторах, но они же помогут снять проблемы сексуального и психо-сексуального характера.
> 
> Это вовсе не означает, что секс между людьми «выйдет из моды», но Леви уверен, что секс с роботами станет единственным выходом для маргиналов, очень стеснительных или неадекватных в сексуальном отношении людей, для людей, которым очень трудно или практически невозможно найти сексуальных партнеров. В этом отношении секс-роботы будут таким же решением проблемы, как роботы, обслуживающие престарелых, возможность использования которых рассматривают в настоящее время правительства Японии и США. Ничто не мешает превращению роботов не только в заботливых опекунов и медсестер, но и в друзей, «спутников жизни», любовниками и даже супругов.
> 
> Говоря о неизбежности сексуальных отношений между людьми и роботами, Леви приводит в качестве примера другие важнейшие изобретения человечества, первоначально не предназначавшиеся для удовлетворения сексуальных потребностей: Интернет, видеомагнитофоны и даже автомобили, в которых любят уединяться парочки.



http://www.vokrugsveta.ru/telegraph/technics/530/

-)

----------

Дима Чабсунчин (18.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Спасиб! только вот непонятно осталось... в чём разница то? т.е. чем отличаются такие носки или к ним какие особые требования по стирке надо применять? =)


Именно потому, что я ищу Прибежище не в Же Ка, а в Далай-ламе.  :Smilie:  Сорри, ничего личного.

----------


## Нико

> И такие действия по постановке на свое место мужчины правильные для женщины. Почему же Вас удивляют попытки мужчин поставить на свое место женщин? Это нормальный обоюдоэффективный процесс формирования.


Не надо тут про "свои места" говорить. Откуда Вы знаете, у кого какое "своё место"? Может быть, у 50 процентов встречающихся Вам на улице женщин, ежедневно, "своё место" -- в чистых землях? Может, они не мирские женщины вовсе? А эманации богинь? 

Кстати, в обетах тантры нет ничего по поводу того, что нельзя унижать мужчин. Хе-хе. Конечно, никто и не унижает, просто принцип улыбнул.  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Зато в обетах элементной нравственности есть то что нельзя говорить обидные слова другим живым существам.

----------

Legba (18.11.2010), Денис Евгеньев (18.11.2010), Джигме (18.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Зато в обетах элементной нравственности есть то что нельзя говорить обидные слова другим живым существам.


Причём, вне зависимости от пола. Да, обеими руками ЗА!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Может быть, у 50 процентов встречающихся Вам на улице женщин, ежедневно, "своё место" -- в чистых землях? Может, они не мирские женщины вовсе? А эманации богинь?


или Розовые Единороги

----------


## Нико

> или Розовые Единороги


Да, можно всё в один ряд поставить, в принципе. Остапа Бендера, Розовых единорогов или Носорогов. И главное - здесь, на БФ! "Чем бы дитя ни тешилось..." И пока модераторов нет рядом...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, можно всё в один ряд поставить, в принципе. Остапа Бендера, Розовых единорогов или Носорогов. И главное - здесь, на БФ! "Чем бы дитя ни тешилось..." И пока модераторов нет рядом...


Очень жаль, что Вы ставите богиню выше животного. Не это называется равностным отношением.

----------


## Нико

> Очень жаль, что Вы ставите богиню выше животного. Не это называется равностным отношением.


Конечно, я не буду поклоняться животным. Буду им сострадать... Равностность не в этом. Есть Объекты Прибежища, и есть все живые существа. Разницу не улавливаете?

----------


## АлександрГТ

БТР



> \\\Так есть ли страсти в непридавании телу большего значения, чем мешку с нечистотами?\\\


В этом есть точка опоры, вполне определенная позиция. И еще - порождение определенных слов в определенных условиях. И так далее, по колее.

Пема Дролкар



> \\И скоро поймете, что железо может быть мягким,\\\


Это верно. Железо - очень мягкая субстанция.




> \\\ а практика Дхармы и опора на Три Драгоценности, а также нирвана - это совсем не то, что Вы думаете сейчас.\\\


И это верно. В каждый следующий момент наши представления отличаются от предыдущих. 




> \\\Ну, и в конце концов о моих занятиях Дхармой должен бы сожалеть только мой муж\\\


Гхм... Я уже в третий раз испытываю чувство, что вы не читаете посты. Разве есть кто-то, кто должен сожалеть о Ваших занятиях? Не думаю. Я написал жаль - что Вы не написали правды о Ваших мотивах.




> \\А просто так клеветать Вам я на себя не позволю. Обоснуйте Ваши подозрения фактически. \\


Пема, ради всех Будд извините если я Вас задел своими словами. Обоснование у меня только одно - это Ваши посты, я их просто читаю. Ваши посты - Ваше проявление, и здесь не нужно никакого «ясновидения». Вы сами в них о себе рассказываете - всё. Понимаете?




> \\Но я где-то понимаю, на чем основаны Ваши сомнения. Если у меня так все хорошо, так чего я об этом трублю?\\\


Я разве где-то хоть как-то выразил сомнение что у Вас не все хорошо? Или что у Вас есть какая-то корысть или «задние» мысли? Нет ведь? Тогда о чем Вы пишите и «в чем меня подозреваете» (с) ?
Наоборот, я рад, что у Вас все хорошо и что в этом состоянии, судя по Вашим словам, есть, по праву, большая доля Вашего труда и заслуг.




> \\\Мужчины и женщины - очень сложносоставные существа. К ним надо относиться бережно и внимательно. Я раньше до встречи с Учением думала, что сделать со многими отношениями ничего не возможно. Потом попробовала и убедилась, что МОЖНО. Ну, и как-то хочется продвигать эту идею, вдруг пригодится, чтоб всем стало бы хорошо\\\


Вот! В этом суть того, о чем я писал Вам.
Вы раньше думали (о чем?)..... потом попробовали и убедились - работает (для чего?)! Что работает? Работает инструмент - «практика Дхармы и опора на Три Драгоценности». Но это всего лишь инструмент  для решения задачи - вызванной каким-то мотивом. Чтобы метнуть копье в цель надо иметь цель и копье. Цель выбирается мотивом, копье - это всего лишь инструмент. Понимаете?
Дхарма - это инструмент решения задачи, а не ее мотив. Мотив - это что-то другое. Вот я и спросил после поста Нико, какой же был Ваш мотив Вашего способа построения семейных отношений (ваш пост)? Потому что ее предположение о порядочности имхо в Вашем случае явно не подходило (что Вы и подтвердили).
Вы ответили Дхарма. В принципе, Дхарма вполне может быть таким мотивом, но Ваши посты говорят совсем о другом.

ИМХО, коротко и чтобы не продолжать: судя по Вашим постам Ваш мотив действовать так, как Вы действуете в семье, берет начало в Вашем характере и желании обыкновенного женского счастья. И это правильно и хорошо. А Дхарма дала Вам возможность и методы реализовать Ваши желания так, как Вы это видите.
Еще раз - мои извинения, если мои слова хоть как-то Вас задели.

Сообщение от Же Ка



> Спасиб! только вот непонятно осталось... в чём разница то? т.е. чем отличаются такие носки или к ним какие особые требования по стирке надо применять? =)


Зачем спрашивать? Постирайте то и это и вопросы отпадут сами собой. Если очень повезет, конечно.

----------


## Джигме

> Нас не это удивляет, нас удивляет почему вы нас так не любите, и я бы даже сказала ненавидите, что не рады тому что мы развиваемся и хотите что бы мы не развивались, а если случайно это случилось, то срочно деградировали "вернулись на свое место" ?
> А некоторые ещё дальше идут, они даже против того, что бы мы практиковали учение и освободились и вместо того что бы чувствовать безграничную радость по этому поводу и всеми силами способствовать нашей практике,  вы чувствуете возмущение и всеми силами стараетесь нас убедить что не в этом ( не в освобождении  ) наше счастье и не в ретрите наше место? 
> Что же это за человек такой, что желает другим продолжения существования в сансаре и возмущается, когда другой встает на путь практики?




В том то и дело что это вам все кажется что кто то вас так ненавидит. Мы вас очень любим. и цветы дарим, и комплименты говорим, и даже (о ужас!) женимся на вас!  Но вы упорно ищите среди нас врагов :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Не надо тут про "свои места" говорить. Откуда Вы знаете, у кого какое "своё место"? Может быть, у 50 процентов встречающихся Вам на улице женщин, ежедневно, "своё место" -- в чистых землях? Может, они не мирские женщины вовсе? А эманации богинь?


То же самое и про мужчин можно сказать.  50 % Даков и Будд, а вы им носки стирать не хотите :Smilie: 




> Кстати, в обетах тантры нет ничего по поводу того, что нельзя унижать мужчин. Хе-хе. Конечно, никто и не унижает, просто принцип улыбнул.


Наверно потому что мужиками для мужиков же и писались.

----------


## ullu

> В том то и дело что это вам все кажется что кто то вас так ненавидит. Мы вас очень любим. и цветы дарим, и комплименты говорим, и даже (о ужас!) женимся на вас!  Но вы упорно ищите среди нас врагов


И жертвуете своими интересами, своим временем, своими возможностями чего-то достичь, своими способностями и своими идеями ради того что бы мы могли посвятить свою жизнь практике Дхармы? :Kiss: 
Или ради того, что бы мы могли реализовать свой потенциал , например как научный сотрудник, или как общественный деятель? :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (18.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

в основном, насколько я понял пишут здесь благополучные женщины, то есть давно имеющие семью, детей и более менее стабилизировавшие свои отношения с мужем и пр. аспектами семейной жизни, 

но гораздо интереснее женщины кои выживают с нелюбимым мужем, сложным детьми и в неблагополучной матер ситуиции, но терпящие и не имеющие возможности  выбраться из этой ситуации.

 насколько помогают им буддийские ценности и какой практикой в такой ситуации они занимаются и как эта практика работает в сложных ситуациях и  не обязательно семейной жизни, например, ситуации нападения с изнасилованием, избиения мужем, работа от зари до зари и пр.. 

не обязательно рассказывать свои ситуации, возможно такая ситуация у ваших подруг или знакомых

в этих  экстремальных ситуациях как раз и проверяется реальность практики, как говорится нас бьют а мы крепчаем. или это работает только в отношении мужчин а с женщинами все выбивается и забывается?

----------


## Нико

> в основном, насколько я понял пишут здесь благополучные женщины, то есть давно имеющие семью, детей и более менее стабилизировавшие свои отношения с мужем и пр. аспектами семейной жизни, 
> 
> но гораздо интереснее женщины кои выживают с нелюбимым мужем, сложным детьми и в неблагополучной матер ситуиции, но терпящие и не имеющие возможности  выбраться из этой ситуации.
> 
>  насколько помогают им буддийские ценности и какой практикой в такой ситуации они занимаются и как эта практика работает в сложных ситуациях и  не обязательно семейной жизни, например, ситуации нападения с изнасилованием, избиения мужем. 
> 
> не обязательно рассказывать свои ситуации, возможно такая ситуация у ваших подруг или знакомых
> 
> в этих  экстремальных ситуациях как раз и проверяется реальность практики, как говорится нас бьют а мы крепчаем. или это работает только в отношении мужчин а с женщинами все выбивается и забывается?


А заем Вам знать про "экстремальные ситуации" у женщин? ИМХО, всё гораздо экстремальнее, чем у мужчин, но говорить об этом на БФ никто не будет.

----------


## Won Soeng

> И жертвуете своими интересами, своим временем, своими возможностями чего-то достичь, своими способностями и своими идеями ради того что бы мы могли посвятить свою жизнь практике Дхармы?
> Или ради того, что бы мы могли реализовать свой потенциал , например как научный сотрудник, или как общественный деятель?


У меня масса знакомых, жены которых не работают, занимаются своими увлечениями, хоть макраме, хоть путешествиями, хоть медитацией. Есть и те, которые наукой занимаются. Другой вопрос, что для этого совсем не обязательно жертвовать. В нормальной семье где "я" действительно семь, у обоих родителей немало возможностей для самореализации профессиональной и общественной. Другой вопрос, что нормальность семей, где внимания детям могут уделять и бабушки-дедушки с прабабушками и прадедушками - как то все больше под вопросом. Но они есть, приглядитесь внимательно. И приглядитесь, какой в результате этого эффект в таких семьях. Правда сказать, дети в таких семьях достаточно удовлетворены внутрисемейными интересами, всяческий внесемейный прогресс их редко занимает. Внесемейная реализация это скорее для неблагополучных семей.

----------


## Аньезка

> Нас не это удивляет, нас удивляет почему вы нас так не любите, и я бы даже сказала ненавидите, что не рады тому что мы развиваемся и хотите что бы мы не развивались, а если случайно это случилось, то срочно деградировали "вернулись на свое место" ?
> А некоторые ещё дальше идут, они даже против того, что бы мы практиковали учение и освободились и вместо того что бы чувствовать безграничную радость по этому поводу и всеми силами способствовать нашей практике,  вы чувствуете возмущение и всеми силами стараетесь нас убедить что не в этом ( не в освобождении  ) наше счастье и не в ретрите наше место? 
> Что же это за человек такой, что желает другим продолжения существования в сансаре и возмущается, когда другой встает на путь практики?


А меня это не удивляет. В жизни так получается, что если женщина идет в гору, развивается интеллектуально, зарабатывает хорошие деньги... гармонично она сможет существовать только с мужчиной, который сильнее, успешнее, умнее, интереснее ее. Я не знаю, как другим, а мне было бы ужасно скучно и неинтересно с мужчиной, который не может дать мне ничего нового, научить чему-то, с которым я не смогла бы развиваться. Т.е. с появлянием таких женщин, повышается планка и для мужчин. И многим это не нравится. Хочется же рявкнуть: "А ну на кухню и не отсвечивай!" и чувствовать себя при этом эдаким царьком. )))

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.11.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Конечно, я не буду поклоняться животным. Буду им сострадать... Равностность не в этом. Есть Объекты Прибежища, и есть все живые существа. Разницу не улавливаете?


Улавливаю, но смутно. Вы имеете в виде принятие внутреннего прибежища в дакини и пр. ? Ну это тибетская специфика... И  к гендерным вопросам имеет такое же отношение, как и Розовый Единорог.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А заем Вам знать про "экстремальные ситуации" у женщин? ИМХО, всё гораздо экстремальнее, чем у мужчин, но говорить об этом на БФ никто не будет.


тема то все же о нирване у женщин и когда о СВОЕМ буддизме говорит женщина коя все утрясла и сидит тихо-мирно в своей экологич-семейной нише не первый год, то это уже внушает подозрение что буддизм стал у нее текучкой и мало влияет на ее обыденную жизнь.

но почему же никто не будет говорить, вот вы бы Нико и поделились в назидание потомкам, что у женщин экстремальнее и как им удатся справляться. Похоже вы тоже полагаете что нирвана женщин иная нежели мужская и прежде всего подразумеваете осбенности метода и методологии?

----------


## Neroli

> У меня масса знакомых, жены которых не работают, занимаются своими увлечениями, хоть макраме, хоть путешествиями, хоть медитацией. Есть и те, которые наукой занимаются. Другой вопрос, что для этого совсем не обязательно жертвовать.


Тут как минимум пожертвовано представлениями о том, что место женщины  исключительно "за плитой". Берите пример -))

----------


## Won Soeng

> А меня это не удивляет. В жизни так получается, что если женщина идет в гору, развивается интеллектуально, зарабатывает хорошие деньги... гармонично она сможет существовать только с мужчиной, который сильнее, успешнее, умнее, интереснее ее. Я не знаю, как другим, а мне было бы ужасно скучно и неинтересно с мужчиной, который не может дать мне ничего нового, научить чему-то, с которым я не смогла бы развиваться. Т.е. с появлянием таких женщин, повышается планка и для мужчин. И многим это не нравится. Хочется же рявкнуть: "А ну на кухню и не отсвечивай!" и чувствовать себя при этом эдаким царьком. )))


А зачем мужчинам женские планки? Спасибо, обойдемся без этих глюков. Мужские амбиции не создают мужчине проблем лишь по одной причине. Его вполне устроит белокурая дурочка, заглядывающая ему в рот. 

Амбициозная же женщина сама себя загоняет в тупик. Надменность - исключительно женская черта. Происходящая из недалекой глупости, в основном. Я не встречал одновременно умной и надменной женщины. И не думаю, что такие бывают, насколько я понимаю происхождение надменности в уме.

----------

Джигме (18.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> А зачем мужчинам женские планки? Спасибо, обойдемся без этих глюков. Мужские амбиции не создают мужчине проблем лишь по одной причине. Его вполне устроит белокурая дурочка, заглядывающая ему в рот. 
> 
> Амбициозная же женщина сама себя загоняет в тупик. Надменность - исключительно женская черта. Происходящая из недалекой глупости, в основном. Я не встречал одновременно умной и надменной женщины. И не думаю, что такие бывают, насколько я понимаю происхождение надменности в уме.


БТР, вы не заболели случайно или кто под вашим аккаунтом пишет?

----------

Echo (18.11.2010), Neroli (18.11.2010), Аньезка (18.11.2010)

----------


## Такович

Может ли женщина достичь нирваны без опоры на мужчину, мужское -  на метод? 
Может ли мужчина достичь нирваны без опоры на мудрость и осознание, что внутренняя форма - пустота?

----------


## Neroli

> тема то все же о нирване у женщин и когда о СВОЕМ буддизме говорит женщина коя все утрясла и сидит тихо-мирно в своей экологич-семейной нише не первый год, то это уже внушает подозрение что буддизм стал у нее текучкой и мало влияет на ее обыденную жизнь.


Чтобы работать со своими омрачениями не обязательно разрушать семью. Можно тихо-мирно ковырять своих тараканов, было бы желание.

----------

Такович (18.11.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Можно тихо-мирно ковырять своих тараканов, было бы желание.


Ага, тока за тараканами звери покрупнее, тихо мирно может не получиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> тема то все же о нирване у женщин и когда о СВОЕМ буддизме говорит женщина коя все утрясла и сидит тихо-мирно в своей экологич-семейной нише не первый год, то это уже внушает подозрение что буддизм стал у нее текучкой и мало влияет на ее обыденную жизнь.
> 
> но почему же никто не будет говорить, вот вы бы Нико и поделились в назидание потомкам, что у женщин экстремальнее и как им удатся справляться. Похоже вы тоже полагаете что нирвана женщин иная нежели мужская и прежде всего подразумеваете осбенности метода и методологии?


Я ничего не предполагаю и не полагаю. Тем более, не подразумеваю. Ваши подозрения -- тоже Ваши концепции. Если мне захочется поделиться в назидание потомкам своим опытом, напишу книгу мемуаров. Когда-нибудь потом.

----------


## Neroli

> Ага, тока за тараканами звери покрупнее, тихо мирно может не получиться


Предлагаете заранее всё вокруг разнести, чтобы когда звери покрупнее придут им ничего не досталось?

----------


## Won Soeng

> Тут как минимум пожертвовано представлениями о том, что место женщины  исключительно "за плитой". Берите пример -))


Если Вы подумали, что я всех женщин гоню за плиту - то совершенно напрасно  :Smilie: 
Пока не начинаете ныть о том, что Вас, дескать, притесняют, в мужском мире, на здоровье - хоть штангу тягайте, хоть электронный микроскоп.

А то женщины отчего-то думают, что мужчинам в мужском мире проще только по причине некоторых гендерных признаков  :Smilie: 

Хотите чего-то добиться без мужчины - вперед  :Smilie:  Без нытья. Как мужчина.
А заноете - марш на кухню и нечего из себя мужчину строить.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Похоже что в буддизм приходят от больших проблем многие женщины. Мужики стараются скрыть свои проблемы. Но женщины идут молча, скрывая на самом деле свои проблемы и врут ламам ну говорят у меня есть небольшая проблема, хотя проблема большая.

----------


## Won Soeng

> БТР, вы не заболели случайно или кто под вашим аккаунтом пишет?


Нет, вполне здоров, что конкретно Вас смущает?

----------


## Neroli

> Похоже что в буддизм приходят от больших проблем многие женщины. Мужики стараются скрыть свои проблемы. Но женщины идут молча, скрывая на самом деле свои проблемы и врут ламам ну говорят у меня есть небольшая проблема, хотя проблема большая.


У нас у всех одна проблема - мы все в сансаре. Куда уж больше?

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, милые дамы, "марш на кухню" - это то, что мужчина может сказать женщине. Другого мужика, который разнылся, как ему трудно, посылают в лучше случае к мамке. Обычно еще жестче и обиднее.

----------


## Neroli

> Если Вы подумали, что я всех женщин гоню за плиту - то совершенно напрасно 
> Пока не начинаете ныть о том, что Вас, дескать, притесняют, в мужском мире, на здоровье - хоть штангу тягайте, хоть электронный микроскоп.
> 
> А то женщины отчего-то думают, что мужчинам в мужском мире проще только по причине некоторых гендерных признаков 
> 
> Хотите чего-то добиться без мужчины - вперед  Без нытья. Как мужчина.
> А заноете - марш на кухню и нечего из себя мужчину строить.


А сразу нельзя было об этом сказать? Что вам не нравиться нытье.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Если в семье люди действительно любят друг друга то никаких подобных проблем не бывает - ни с феминизмом ни с ущемлением женщины. Только найти такую женщину трудно в том числе и среди буддисток.

----------

Ersh (18.11.2010), Нагфа (18.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> А сразу нельзя было об этом сказать? Что вам не нравиться нытье.


Нравится-не нравится - это чувства.
Для меня нытье - это выражение страдания. Сострадание не имеет к чувствам никакого отношения, хотя многие вечно путают сочувствие с состраданием.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Если в семье люди действительно любят друг друга то никаких подобных проблем не бывает - ни с феминизмом ни с ущемлением женщины. Только найти такую женщину трудно в том числе и среди буддисток.


Почему только женщину. Искренняя любовь и у мужчин не каждый день возникает.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> в основном, насколько я понял пишут здесь благополучные женщины, то есть давно имеющие семью, детей и более менее стабилизировавшие свои отношения с мужем и пр. аспектами семейной жизни, 
> 
> но гораздо интереснее женщины кои выживают с нелюбимым мужем, сложным детьми и в неблагополучной матер ситуиции, но терпящие и не имеющие возможности  выбраться из этой ситуации.
> 
>  насколько помогают им буддийские ценности и какой практикой в такой ситуации они занимаются и как эта практика работает в сложных ситуациях и  не обязательно семейной жизни, например, ситуации нападения с изнасилованием, избиения мужем, работа от зари до зари и пр.. 
> 
> не обязательно рассказывать свои ситуации, возможно такая ситуация у ваших подруг или знакомых
> 
> в этих  экстремальных ситуациях как раз и проверяется реальность практики, как говорится нас бьют а мы крепчаем. или это работает только в отношении мужчин а с женщинами все выбивается и забывается?


 Вы занимаетесь исследованием? :Smilie:   Я была неблагополучной женщиной, очень страдательной и недовольной, уставшей от повторения одного и того же, грубое, неприятное и ужасное в моей жизни тоже было. А благодаря Дхарме стала женщиной благополучной :Smilie:  

Вы вообще как практику Дхармы рассматриваете? Дхарма отдельно, а жизнь отдельно?

Как только правильно начинаешь практику Дхармы, все начинает подстраиваться, находятся правильные решения, страдательность уменьшается. Становится меньше желаний и большая удовлетворенность, меньше опираешься на внешнее, учишься строить причинно-следственную связь во всем. И все вокруг как бы само начинает образовываться правильно. Уже меньше видишь негативного. И открыто относишься ко всему, принимаешь безбоязненно.

Вот это и есть показатель практики, насколько ты из неблагополучного становишься благополучным. Мне в жизни ничего готового не было. Я всегда работала до посинения, приживалась в другой стране, строила отношения с окружающими. И переживала многочисленные неприятные перепетии.

Если женщина и мужчина при практике Дхармы думают, что они неблагополучные и видят во всем негатив, если они не умеют воздействовать на себя и окружающее с точки зрения Дхармы, то грош цена этой практике.


Благополучие и неблагополучие оно там же, где нирвана :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> Предлагаете заранее всё вокруг разнести, чтобы когда звери покрупнее придут им ничего не досталось?


Если и дальше тихо-мирно гонять тараканов, то они не придут  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> У меня масса знакомых, жены которых не работают, занимаются своими увлечениями...


Мне ваш ответ кажется  лукавством.

----------


## ullu

> А меня это не удивляет. В жизни так получается, что если женщина идет в гору, развивается интеллектуально, зарабатывает хорошие деньги... гармонично она сможет существовать только с мужчиной, который сильнее, успешнее, умнее, интереснее ее. Я не знаю, как другим, а мне было бы ужасно скучно и неинтересно с мужчиной, который не может дать мне ничего нового, научить чему-то, с которым я не смогла бы развиваться. Т.е. с появлянием таких женщин, повышается планка и для мужчин. И многим это не нравится. Хочется же рявкнуть: "А ну на кухню и не отсвечивай!" и чувствовать себя при этом эдаким царьком. )))


Хм. Я не согласна здесь .
Для опоры в развитии есть учитель. ( или если это развитие социальное, то тоже может быть учитель , не обязательно это муж и не обязательно мужчина вообще ).
А люди, которые живут вместе они дают друг другу поддержку. Это может быть партнерская поддержка, не обязательно что бы кто-то был ведомым или ведущим. 
Можно брать силу, успешность, ум и интересность внутри себя и развиваться изнутри себя, и при этом разделять это с другим человеком, принимая так же и его силу, успешность, ум и интересность, уважая это, радуясь развитию этого в другом, не соревнуясь, но интересуясь этим в другом человеке и поддерживая это и помогая в этом в силу своих возможностей и так же принимая от другого помощь и поддержку для своего измерения.
Не представляю себе как это может быть скучно.

Поддержка это не только когда ты не можешь и надо что бы кто-то помог. Поддержка это ещё и когда ты можешь сама, но в сотрудничестве результат будет мощнее, да и удовольствие от сотрудничества с другими оно конечно тоже, да.

----------

Echo (18.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## DraviG

> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин.


А. Ну так это нормально. Никто не может.  :Big Grin:

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Хм. Я не согласна здесь .
> Для опоры в развитии есть учитель. ( или если это развитие социальное, то тоже может быть учитель , не обязательно это муж и не обязательно мужчина вообще ).
> А люди, которые живут вместе они дают друг другу поддержку. Это может быть партнерская поддержка, не обязательно что бы кто-то был ведомым или ведущим. 
> Можно брать силу, успешность, ум и интересность внутри себя и развиваться изнутри себя, и при этом разделять это с другим человеком, принимая так же и его силу, успешность, ум и интересность, уважая это, радуясь развитию этого в другом, не соревнуясь, но интересуясь этим в другом человеке и поддерживая это и помогая в этом в силу своих возможностей и так же принимая от другого помощь и поддержку для своего измерения.
> Не представляю себе как это может быть скучно.
> 
> Поддержка это не только когда ты не можешь и надо что бы кто-то помог. Поддержка это ещё и когда ты можешь сама, но в сотрудничестве результат будет мощнее, да и удовольствие от сотрудничества с другими оно конечно тоже, да.


В теории все хорошо, но на практике как правило если один партнер развивается и "уходит вперед", а второй даже не собирается, пара распадается. Видимо поддержки разные бывают.

----------


## ullu

> В теории все хорошо, но на практике как правило если один партнер развивается и "уходит вперед", а второй даже не собирается, пара распадается. Видимо поддержки разные бывают.


Ну в общем да, здесь необходимо что бы оба человека имели осознанную глобальную цель в жизни. Но здесь дело не в поддержке вовсе.
Если у одного из людей нет цели в жизни, то такое партнерство просто не возникнет с самого начала.

Хотя нет, здесь дело не в развитии. Здесь дело в том, что такое партнерство это просто отражение глубокого уважения , которое с самого начала есть между этими людьми.
И благодаря тому что есть такое уважение, между этими людьми может возникать близость. Поэтому как бы кто ни развивался в такой паре, пара не распадается потому что есть близость.

А если пара распалась, то значит близости не было , и не было уважения.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Ну в общем да, здесь необходимо что бы оба человека имели осознанную глобальную цель в жизни.


Вы знаете такую глобальную цель, чтобы она
- подходила для двоих (М и Ж)
- достигалась вдвоем легче, чем в одиночку или втроём
?
Можете указать несколько вариантов...

----------


## ullu

> Вы знаете такую глобальную цель, чтобы она
> - подходила для двоих (М и Ж)
> - достигалась вдвоем легче, чем в одиночку или втроём
> ?
> Можете указать несколько вариантов...


Цель не обязательно должна быть единой. Просто у каждого должно быть что-то, что его сильно интересует и он занимается этим и развивается в каком-то направлении.
А развитие вдвоем легче потому что эмоциональный фон благоприятный и есть вот например такой странный феномен - ночевать в тайге одной страшно жуть, а вдвоем не страшно, хотя медведю все равно одну девочку скушать или двух.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Мне ваш ответ кажется  лукавством.


Посмотрите вокруг. Казаться всякое может.

----------


## ullu

> Посмотрите вокруг. Казаться всякое может.


Может конечно.
Однако зачем вы мне про все это написали? Речь ведь не идет о том, есть ли возможность у женщины развиваться, а о том, насколько серьезно и уважительно относятся мужчины , участвующие в этом треде, к развитию женщины как человеческого существа.

Пока вы написали что это увлечение. Мне кажется что словом увлечение люди не обозначают что-то серьезное.

----------


## Джигме

> А меня это не удивляет. В жизни так получается, что если женщина идет в гору, развивается интеллектуально, зарабатывает хорошие деньги... гармонично она сможет существовать только с мужчиной, который сильнее, успешнее, умнее, интереснее ее. Я не знаю, как другим, а мне было бы ужасно скучно и неинтересно с мужчиной, который не может дать мне ничего нового, научить чему-то, с которым я не смогла бы развиваться. Т.е. с появлянием таких женщин, повышается планка и для мужчин. И многим это не нравится. Хочется же рявкнуть: "А ну на кухню и не отсвечивай!" и чувствовать себя при этом эдаким царьком. )))



Абсурд какой то :Smilie:   Вы хотите что мужчина помогал бы вам стать круче чем он и одновременно был круче вас. Вам не человек нужен.  Вам нужен супер дорогой и супер умный компьютер, который будет умнее вас, будет знать всегда больше чем вы, никогда не будет уставать и при этом никогда не скажет вам: "А ну на кухню и не отсвечивай!"  И при этом он будет говорить с вами только тогда когда вы захотите :Smilie: 
Ну есть еще для вас вариант создать себе мысленный образ и жить с ним всю жизнь.  Только уверен этот ваш идеал вам быстро надоест и вы все равно выберете из того что есть а не из того что вам бы хотелось.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Цель не обязательно должна быть единой. Просто у каждого должно быть что-то, что его сильно интересует и он занимается этим и развивается в каком-то направлении.


Согласен. Но когда родятся дети, их воспитание станет одновременно и целью для обоих родителей, и предметом разногласий. Не говоря уже о том, что дети будут отвлекать от того, что сильно интересует.

----------


## Джигме

> Я ничего не предполагаю и не полагаю. Тем более, не подразумеваю. Ваши подозрения -- тоже Ваши концепции. Если мне захочется поделиться в назидание потомкам своим опытом, напишу книгу мемуаров. Когда-нибудь потом.


Хм.. А вам есть о чем написать? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ullu

> Согласен. Но когда родятся дети, их воспитание станет одновременно и целью для обоих родителей, и предметом разногласий. Не говоря уже о том, что дети будут отвлекать от того, что сильно интересует.


Конечно, дети будут целью обоих родителей.
Конечно дети будут отвлекать. Но если люди умеют уважать чужое измерение, то для них нет проблем уважать и чужие взгляды в области воспитания детей. 
Потому что люди уже очень хорошо умеют пододвигать свое Я , ведь они долгое время принимали измерение другого человека, с его недостатками и ограничениями и учились это уважать.
Так что и детей они так же смогут любить и уважать, потому что умеют не ставить свои интересы во главе всего.

----------


## Джигме

> А. Ну так это нормально. Никто не может.


А оно надо? :Wink:   Может лучше понять пустотность всех явлений?

----------


## Аньезка

> Абсурд какой то  Вы хотите что мужчина помогал бы вам стать круче чем он и одновременно был круче вас. Вам не человек нужен.  Вам нужен супер дорогой и супер умный компьютер, который будет умнее вас, будет знать всегда больше чем вы, никогда не будет уставать и при этом никогда не скажет вам: "А ну на кухню и не отсвечивай!"  И при этом он будет говорить с вами только тогда когда вы захотите
> Ну есть еще для вас вариант создать себе мысленный образ и жить с ним всю жизнь.  Только уверен этот ваш идеал вам быстро надоест и вы все равно выберете из того что есть а не из того что вам бы хотелось.


Я не могу ответить на Ваш пост, потому что он, как, впрочем, обычно, полон несуразностей и отсылок к тому, о чем я не писала вовсе, и к тому, что не имела в виду.

----------


## Neroli

> Нравится-не нравится - это чувства.
> Для меня нытье - это выражение страдания. Сострадание не имеет к чувствам никакого отношения, хотя многие вечно путают сочувствие с состраданием.


BTR, мне правильно показалось, что вы говорите скорее не о том, где женщине место, о том, где ей не место?

----------


## Аньезка

> А зачем мужчинам женские планки? Спасибо, обойдемся без этих глюков. Мужские амбиции не создают мужчине проблем лишь по одной причине. Его вполне устроит белокурая дурочка, заглядывающая ему в рот. 
> 
> Амбициозная же женщина сама себя загоняет в тупик. Надменность - исключительно женская черта. Происходящая из недалекой глупости, в основном. Я не встречал одновременно умной и надменной женщины. И не думаю, что такие бывают, насколько я понимаю происхождение надменности в уме.


Собственно, хочется узнать, очередь из белокурых дурочек уже выстроилась?  :Big Grin:  На что ловим? 

P.S. Не надо говорить тут за всех мужчин. Есть такие (и их достаточно много), которые не терпят дур.

----------


## Нагфа

> насколько помогают им буддийские ценности и какой практикой в такой ситуации они занимаются и как эта практика работает в сложных ситуациях и  не обязательно семейной жизни, например, ситуации нападения с изнасилованием, избиения мужем, работа от зари до зари и пр.. 
> 
> не обязательно рассказывать свои ситуации, возможно такая ситуация у ваших подруг или знакомых
> 
> в этих  экстремальных ситуациях как раз и проверяется реальность практики, как говорится нас бьют а мы крепчаем. или это работает только в отношении мужчин а с женщинами все выбивается и забывается?


помогают. Бить не обязательно, но мы тем не менее крепчаем. Все работает, тест пройден)
п.с. для тех кто любит читать книги на тему мэ и жо вот хорошая книга - http://psylib.org.ua/books/greyj01/index.htm

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, мне правильно показалось, что вы говорите скорее не о том, где женщине место, о том, где ей не место?


Да в общем-то даже не о женщине. И даже не о месте или не-месте. Возможно более приемлемым словом будет "предназначение", "склонность" или "талант".

Есть люди, втянутые в чужие гонки. Знаете в чем разница между увлечением и амбициями? Увлекающийся человек достигает своих высот легко, быстро, с удовольствием. Амбициозный гонится за целями, которые ему не нужны сами по себе, а только из-за вознаграждения. Поэтому первым манипулировать невозможно, а вторым - очень легко. Первый счастлив каждое мгновение, когда реализует свое увлечение, а второй несчастлив даже получая вознаграждение, потому что не он решает, когда и в каком размере его получит.

Когда женщины говорят о каких-то планках, состоятельности, успешности и т.п. - они говорят не о своем месте в жизни, не о своем предназначении, а просто насилуют себя, свой ум, свой талант. Не нужно думать, что это чисто женская проблема. Просто в данном случае мы говорим о женщинах и с женщинами. Все то же самое актуально и для мужчин. Сейчас во многом мир построен под женщин. И как результат это такой мир, в котором понять себя, найти себя - очень трудно. Слишком явно и слишком косно поставлены ориентиры правильного и неправильного. 

Поэтому я не о женщинах и мужчинах. Я о взглядах, которые ведут к страданиям.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Собственно, хочется узнать, очередь из белокурых дурочек уже выстроилась?  На что ловим? 
> 
> P.S. Не надо говорить тут за всех мужчин. Есть такие (и их достаточно много), которые не терпят дур.


Не выбирайте слова, к которым удобно зацепиться. Упускаете суть сказанного.

----------


## Джигме

> Я не могу ответить на Ваш пост, потому что он, как, впрочем, обычно, полон несуразностей и отсылок к тому, о чем я не писала вовсе, и к тому, что не имела в виду.


Ну да, я не я и лошадь не моя :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Не выбирайте слова, к которым удобно зацепиться. Упускаете суть сказанного.


По сути хотите?
Почему Вы думаете, что умная женщина не будет смотреть Вам в рот?
Почему Вы решили, что партнершу Вам надо искать среди дурочек?
Почему Вы так раздраженно реагируете на понятие "планка"?
Можете _мне_ не отвечать.

----------


## Won Soeng

> По сути хотите?
> Почему Вы думаете, что умная женщина не будет смотреть Вам в рот?
> Почему Вы решили, что партнершу Вам надо искать среди дурочек?
> Почему Вы так раздраженно реагируете на понятие "планка"?
> Можете _мне_ не отвечать.


Хорошо, что Вы понимаете, что отвечать на Ваши вопросы не обязательно, поскольку чувствуете, что утрируете и сами знаете, что я так не думаю, так не решил, и никакого раздражения - нет.

Поэтому отвечу только на вопрос про "планку". Меня вовсе не раздражает какое-то там понятие. Только указываю на причину всех проблем женщин, которые себе такую планку придумали. Дело же не в слове. Очень часто женщины даже не осознают этих планок, вех, черт, границ и т.п.

Я, пожалуй, не встречал ни одной женщины, которая бы не создала себе в юношеском возрасте границы в 26 лет. И безумное множество переживаний женщин в период с 20 до 30 лет есть следствие представления о такой границе, как о каком-то реальном переломе в жизни. Почти как переход к загробной жизни. 

И женщины очень легко создают себе какие-то границы там, где их нет. Обычно даже не отдавая себе отчета. 

Не то чтобы мужчины этим не страдают. Еще как. И когда мужчины маются подобной дурью - мы тоже обычно рассматриваем сущность этих планок, границ, разрывов и т. п. Просто у мужчин все это спресовывается к 40 годам, поскольку представление о том, что за 40 годами загробная жизнь свойственно опять же большинству мужчин, как граница 25 лет для женщин.

Планки успешности/неуспешности - из той же категории. Каждая женщина находит для себя какую-то точку перелома и неосознанно делит людей относительно этой точки на тех, кому стоит завидовать и тех, кого стоит презирать. 

У мужчин тоже такое бывает, но мужчины чаще обладают внутренним сомнением в верности этих точек перелома. Женщины могут вообще не иметь личной тенденции усомниться в их реальности.

В целом - это вопрос зрелости, единый для мужчин и женщин.

Если уж говорить более справедливо, то я речь веду о банальном юношеском максимализме, а не о разнице между женщинами и мужчинами.

----------


## Аньезка

> Поэтому отвечу только на вопрос про "планку". Меня вовсе не раздражает какое-то там понятие. *Только указываю на причину всех проблем женщин, которые себе такую планку придумали*.


BTR, мне удивительно читать Ваше сообщение, потому что у меня есть понятие планки для мужчины, но у меня нет проблем с мужчинами, которые бы соответствовали этому уровню.  :Kiss:

----------

Jambal Dorje (18.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR, мне удивительно читать Ваше сообщение, потому что у меня есть понятие планки для мужчины, но у меня нет проблем с мужчинами, которые бы соответствовали этому уровню.


Я не говорю о проблемах с мужчинами. Я говорю о проблемах, которые сопутствуют идее о реальности такой планки. Если Вы не даете себе отчета, что эта планка - просто Ваша персональная иллюзия, Вы не управляете этой планкой, зато ей могут управлять те, кто хотят чего-то от Вас добиться. Причем часто - безыскусно и неумело. Пользуясь тем, что Вы этому стереотипу подвержены. Самые простые примеры провокации максималисток - брать их на слабо. 

Мужчинам то от Вашей планки - ни холодно, ни горячо. У них своих - выше крыши.

----------


## Аньезка

Так и представила себе армию злых духов в обличии мужчин, провоцирующих максималисток, и закалывающих их острыми ножичками в темном переулке. Как страшно жЫть.  :Cry:

----------


## Won Soeng

Как раз мужчины занимаются этим реже  :Smilie:  Обычно этим занимаются другие женщины. В собственных корыстных интересах. Именно определенного рода женщины очень любят максималистов и максималисток.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Сообщение от Aniezka  
> А меня это не удивляет. В жизни так получается, что если женщина идет в гору, развивается интеллектуально, зарабатывает хорошие деньги... гармонично она сможет существовать только с мужчиной, который сильнее, успешнее, умнее, интереснее ее. Я не знаю, как другим, а мне было бы ужасно скучно и неинтересно с мужчиной, который не может дать мне ничего нового, научить чему-то, с которым я не смогла бы развиваться.


А что Дхарма не позволяет развиваться? :Smilie: 

Думаю, что самое ценное в моем муже, что у него очень высокие воспринимающие способности и открытый ум. И какие бы странные вещи я не говорила бы, уверена, что он войдет в контакт, примет или не примет - другое дело. Ну, и он ДОБРЫЙ :Smilie:  

А сколько там денег и что у него за положение - мне до лампочки. Я вижу природу денег и богатства довольно конкретно :Smilie:  Ничто не дается даром :Smilie: 

Он как может, старается для семьи, и это главное :Smilie:  Кушать нам есть что, не голые, ну и ура :Smilie: 

Я слишком хорошо знаю, что когда женщина-мужчина занимаются обширной деятельностью и слишком заняты карьерой, на семью получается уделить все меньше времени. 

Я рассматриваю тех, кто слишком зафиксирован на карьере, как РАБОВ :Smilie:  Потому что им кажется, что ОНИ ЧТО-ТО ИМЕЮТ, а на самом деле КАРЬЕРА их полностью порабощает. Мы решили просто больше экономить и не покупать ерунды, но зато быть меньше быть занятыми и больше времени иметь друг для друга и на то, что нам интересно :Smilie:

----------

Ersh (18.11.2010), Won Soeng (18.11.2010), Марица (10.01.2011)

----------


## Аньезка

Пема, я с Вами согласна. И Дхарма - это один из путей развития личности, который делает ее (личность) для меня интересной. 
Но раз уж в этой теме отдельные персонажи от женщин требовали исполнения пресловутых традиционно женских функций, то я и спрашиваю с них про традиционно мужские.

----------


## ullu

> Если уж говорить более справедливо, то я речь веду о банальном юношеском максимализме, а не о разнице между женщинами и мужчинами.


Вот только хотела написать что это юношеский максимализм...ага.

25 лет. ага.

А разделение на тех кому стоит завидовать и тех кого стоит презирать это свойственно всем очень сильно. 
Не даром же одна из основных практик для зарождения относительной бодхичитты это три практики равностности.
И хотя там речь идет о врагах и друзьях в первой части, но я думаю что все остальные 6 мирских дхарм они тоже не просто так описаны.

----------

Won Soeng (18.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Пол мозга. Истинные отличия мужчин от женщин 




> По материнской линии ребенку достается Х-хромосом («Х» определяет неровную его поверхность). Если отец, со своей стороны, также предоставит Х-хромосом, то, при нормальном течении дел, родится девочка, если же это будет Y-хромосом, то, опять же при нормальном стечении обстоятельств, будет рожден мальчик.
> 
> Но дело в том, что гены сами по себе не гарантируют пол будущего человека. Каков бы ни был генетический набор эмбриона, ребенок будет мальчиком только в присутствии мужских гормонов, и девочкой – только если мужские гормоны будут отсутствовать. Доказательства этому были найдены при обследовании людей с врожденными отклонениями. Было доказано, что если женский зародыш, тип «ХХ», подвергается воздействию мужских гормонов, ребёнок родится в теле нормального мальчика. И наоборот, если мужской зародыш, тип «XY», лишен такого воздействия, новорожденный будет выглядеть обычной девочкой.
> 
> Присутствие гормонов, помимо других факторов, и в основном, зависит от развития половых органов человека. В возрасте около шести недель, если все идет нормально, гены, в зависимости от своего типа, способствуют развитию либо мужской, либо женской репродуктивной системы, которые в свою очередь, производят (мужской тип), либо не производят (женский тип) мужские гормоны, наиболее значимый из которых – тестостерон.
> 
> В этом же возрасте происходит и формирование мозговой структуры человека. Если эмбрион принадлежит к генетически женскому типу, глобальной перестройки этой структуры не последует. *Иными словами – естественная организация мозга является женской*. Совсем по-другому дела обстоят в случае с мальчиками. Также как развитие мужских половых органов зависит от присутствия мужских гормонов, так и их массированное вторжение необходимо, чтобы перекроить естественно женский мозг зародыша на мужской лад. Как раз для обеспечения этого массированного вторжения природа и дает мужские половые органы в столь раннем возрасте: именно они производят необходимое количество мужских гормонов, уровень которых в четыре раза выше такового во время детства и отрочества. Такое увеличение притока гормонов мужчины испытывают дважды на протяжении своей жизни: как уже было сказано на шестой недели своей внутриутробной жизни и во время полового созревания.
> 
> Однако, как и в случае с другими органами, процесс развития может пойти с отклонениями. *Может быть достаточно мужских гормонов для того, чтобы спровоцировать развитие мужских половых органов, но они, в свою очередь, могут быть не способны произвести достаточное количество гормонов для развития мужской организации мозга. Соответственно мозг новорожденного останется женским, в то время как тело будет мужским*. *Аналогичным образом если девочка подвержена внутри утробы воздействию ненормально высокого уровня мужских гормонов, она окажется в женском теле, но с мужским мозгом*. Ученые относительно недавно, в течение последних двадцати лет, подтвердили эту теорию практическими знаниями, черпая их из анализа развития детей, которые по той или иной причине пострадали от ненормальной дозы гормонов в утробе, а также из экспериментов над животными.

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Нероли привела очень любопытныю цитату, я бы сказал КРАЙНЕ ЛЮБОПЫТНУЮ
добавляю источник   ruskolan.xpomo.com/rasa/mozg.htm и предисловие переводчика
*Энн Мойр и Дэвид Джессл
«Пол мозга. Истинные отличия мужчин от женщин*» 
(выборочный перевод)

Источник: Anne Moir, David Jessel "Brain sex: the difference between men and woman"

Предисловие переводчика

Если ты не знаешь, кто твой враг, как можешь выиграть войну? Ещё хуже, когда не знаешь, кто ты сам, тогда поражение тебе гарантировано на все 100%. 

«Пол мозга» расставляет точки над «и» в вопросе о равенстве полов, и даёт прекрасный толчок к дальнейшему изучению проблемы. Книга по своей сути революционна, так как с научной точки зрения подтверждает несостоятельность современного подхода к воспитанию детей и образовательной системы вообще. Не говоря уже о тех преобразованиях социального характера, которые необходимо сделать, чтобы оздоровить институт семьи, а значит и само государство. 

Книга никоим образом не является сборником анекдотов о глупых блондинках, наоборот, ставит на место недоразвитых индивидов, их тиражирующих. В высшей степени рекомендуется для обязательного изучения в старших классах школ и ВУЗах страны. Страна станет от этого лучше и чище.

Предлагаемые здесь выдержки передают основные выводы и ход размышлений авторов. Сама книга предоставляет гораздо больший набор фактологического материала и будет безусловно полезна любому, заинтересовавшемуся проблемой. Её можно выписать на сайте американской организации Национальный Альянс.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я с Вами согласна. И Дхарма - это один из путей развития личности, который делает ее (личность) для меня интересной. 
> Но раз уж в этой теме отдельные персонажи от женщин требовали исполнения пресловутых традиционно женских функций, то я и спрашиваю с них про традиционно мужские.


Тогда мой муж мне должен быть в приниципе неинтересен, как небуддист :Smilie: 

Но тем не менее - это драгоценный человек, способный отказаться от своего, чтоб мне было хорошо. 

И это неоценимый тренажер для того, чтоб я не расслаблялась и как следует практиковала. Ведь каждый день приходится строить отношения вновь и вновь :Smilie: 

Aniezka, ну неужели от нас можно что-то потребовать? :Smilie:  

Ну, а личность не должна делать себя мне интересной. Это Я должна делать ее для себя интересной :Smilie:  Уверяю, если как следует присмотреться, каждый человек имеет что-то, чем можно восхищаться. И хорошо бы фокус сместить именно на это :Smilie:  Мы очень любим говорить другим об их недостатках, и очень мало о достоинствах.

----------


## Аньезка

Пема, уважаю Вашу позицию, но сама не смогла бы жить в таком формате.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

книга о поле мозга очень интересна вся и всем очень советую обратить на нее внимание и прочесть, поскольку она, точнее приведенные в ней экспериментальные данные помагает многим разобраться в балансе мужских и женских черт в своем характере равно как и в тяге к определенному стилю религиозной практики.

весьма интересные мысли высказывал еще Розанов в книге "Люди лунного света", когда писал что люди женственного склада, то есть менее мужественные и склонные уходить от вызовов внешнего мира и просто не справлявшиеся с ними  были больше склонны уходить в монахи и потому сфомировался женственный тип монаха.

не исключено что и многие особенности воспитания, внешнего облика будды Шакьямуни повлияли на идеал монаха в тхераваде, хотя о внешнем облике Шакьямуни мы ничего не знаем и то что приводится как 32 и 80 его признаков не более чем символические термины.

не случайно  разделение на отцовские и женские тантры и разные типы людей которые склонны к одному или другому типу тантр. Хотя и происходить некоторое прогадывание при вангах, вроде бросания палочек и пр., но далее как правило ничего не уточняется и влияния на дальнейшее *туше`* при созерцании не имеет.

поэтому когда я говорил о мужской и женской нирване то имел в виду не столько гендерные разичия сколько эти особенности. правда в паре предложений все это не выразить.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

не исключаю что многие защитники чисто мужского или чисто  женского типа поведения в этой теме на самом деле имеют в своем характере больше противоположных черт

----------


## ullu

> поэтому когда я говорил о мужской и женской нирване то имел в виду не столько гендерные разичия сколько эти особенности. правда в паре предложений все это не выразить.


Так ведь в практике четко объясняется мужской и женский принципы.

но по моему индивидуальные способности можно вообще определить только непосредственно на практике. Либо вы понимаете и обнаруживаете знание в своем уме, либо вы не понимаете и не обнаруживаете знание и нужно что-то другое применять.
При этом , по моему, основную роль вообще будет играть то, какая у вас связь с этим учением и учителем .

Но сам плод , он не может быть разным ведь.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Так ведь в практике четко объясняется мужской и женский принципы..


так то оно так но мужское и женское здесь весьма символичные термины и соответственно все остальные детали




> но по моему индивидуальные способности можно вообще определить только непосредственно на практике. Либо вы понимаете и обнаруживаете знание в своем уме, либо вы не понимаете и не обнаруживаете знание и нужно что-то другое применять.


это очень долгая история, сами вы не можете посмотретьна себя со стороны, а то что подсовывает мозг, так это ВАШ мозг, ВАША психика работающая в пределах ВАШЕЙ ограниченности. Более того что есть в вашем уме она не выдает как правило.




> При этом , по моему, основную роль вообще будет играть то, какая у вас связь с этим учением и учителем .


Ну это уже теплее, но опять же процесс *опознания учителя в своем уме*, точнее *плода созерцания в своем уме* процесс очень непростой, плод созерцания или учитель в уме или три тела  (дхармакайа, сабхогакайа, нирманакайа)  в вашем теле, речи, мысли - это нечто чужеродное всему предшествующему опыту и довериться всегда непросто, зачастую человек пугается и уходит на старые позиции привычных стереотипов. 

можно еще добавитьУЛЛУ что современные буддисты как правило не очень искушены в рефлексии (зачастую как раз полагаясь что учитель или чтение мантр и т.п. вывезет само), то есть отслеживании своей психики и потому процесс буксует годами. (я не исключение)
то есть процесс может идти, призывания мгут быть услышаны, но как в анекдоте про еврея который молился Яхве, но отказывался купить лотерейный билет. Иногда еще это называется "надо доверять карме", поскольку плод созерцания может быть рядом на поверхности как внешнего так и внутреннего, но признать, познать=опознать это нечто в своем мандале,в своей раскладке бываеточень трудно и страшно зачастую, поскольку не лезет в рамки привычного и устоявшегося. психика вообще очень консервативная вещь и активно выталкивает то с чем еще не работала. Как говорил в стародавние времена музыковед Энтелис: "Мы любим то, что мы любим"(правда он скорее всего когото цитировал, подозреваю что Музиля, нет у Музиля несколько иначе "любим мы говорить и думать  о  тех  вещах,  которые  любим  очень", но Энтелис удачно переделал), а то что мы еще не любим нам трудно принять и опознать как СВОЕ




> Но сам плод , он не может быть разным ведь


как правило мы имеем дело с множеством промежуточных плодов=плодиков и все дело сводится к тому о чем я только что говорил.

----------


## ullu

> так то оно так но мужское и женское здесь весьма символичные термины и соответственно все остальные детали


Конечно, но мне кажется что они все же связаны с мужским и женским потенциалом , как они проявлены в этом мире в наших телах в качестве потенциала. Иначе зачем было бы их называть мужским и женским принципом?
То есть симовлизм названия здесь не просто так. Через этот символизм можно было бы наверное лучше понять принцип. Но здесь нужны очень четкие объяснения, по моему.




> это очень долгая история, сами вы не можете посмотретьна себя со стороны, а то что подсовывает мозг, так это ВАШ мозг, ВАША психика работающая в пределах ВАШЕЙ ограниченности. Более того что есть в вашем уме на не выдаст как правило.


Так для этого и есть четкие методы и системы обучения ( школы и линии передачи ), для того что бы не выдумывали, а делали чего говорят и проверяли то переживание и знание получили , как написано, или не то.
По моему так.




> Ну это уже теплее, но опять же процесс опознания учителя в своем уме, точнее плода созерцания в своем уме процесс очень непростой, плод созерцания или учитель в уме или три тела  (дхармакайа, сабхогакайа, нирманакайа)  в вашем теле, речи, мысли - это нечто чужеродное всему предшествующему опыту и довериться всегда непросто, зачастую человек пугается и уходит на старые позиции привычных стереотипов


Так для этого учителя и проявляются во вне, потому что в своем уме его обычный человек не может опознать, а снаружи он сразу видит что вот он  - учитель, вот оно учение . И на это можно опираться же как раз.




> как правило мы имеем дело с множеством промежуточных плодов=плодиков и все дело сводится к тому о чем я только что говорил.


Хм. Ну я не имею дело со множеством промежуточных плодиков и плодов, не могу здесь ничего сказать. 
Я знаю четко что не знаю своего состояния и все что пытается подсунуться мне в качестве плодика я не принимаю за него. Просто потому что мне нужно только то, что освобождает полностью. Я просто проверяю - полностью освобождает это, что я сейчас получила или нет. Если нет, то зачем оно мне? Оно не подходит.

----------


## ullu

> можно еще добавитьУЛЛУ что современные буддисты как правило не очень искушены в рефлексии (зачастую как раз полагаясь что учитель или чтение мантр и т.п. вывезет само), то есть отслеживании своей психики и потому процесс буксует годами. (я не исключение)
> то есть процесс может идти, призывания мгут быть услышаны, но как в анекдоте про еврея который молился Яхве, но отказывался купить лотерейный билет. Иногда еще это называется "надо доверять карме", поскольку плод созерцания может быть рядом на поверхности как внешнего так и внутреннего, но признать, познать=опознать это нечто в своем мандале,в своей раскладке бываеточень трудно и страшно зачастую, поскольку не лезет в рамки привычного и устоявшегося. психика вообще очень консервативная вещь и активно выталкивает то с чем еще не работала. Как говорил в стародавние времена музыковед Энтелис: "Мы любим то, что мы любим"(правда он скорее всего когото цитировал, подозреваю что Музиля, нет у Музиля несколько иначе "любим мы говорить и думать  о  тех  вещах,  которые  любим  очень", но Энтелис удачно переделал), а то что мы еще не любим нам трудно принять и опознать как СВОЕ
> .


С этим почти согласна, за исключением рефлексии. 
Не знаю как все современные буддисты, про себя могу сказать, что ум иногда пугается сильно незнакомого и пытается увернуться.
Пока не получен положительный опыт.
Но вот что касается рефлексии...никогда не полагалась на то что учитель вывезет или чтение мантр. Скорее это даже моя проблема,что я не могу расслабиться и позволить уму находиться в каком-то не контролируемом мной состоянии, я должна управлять процессом собственного просветления и непременно что-то преодолевать. И мне гораздо проще и понятнее обнаруживать что-то в себе и изменять это, и если мне дать волю то я вообще больше ни чем бы и не занималась по жизни ( не ломать конечно, можно просто проанализировать, увидеть бесполезность или полезность, использовать свой предыдущий опыт, получить новый опыт проведя над собой эксперимент и т.д.) чем начитывать мантры и ожидать что что-то изменится. Это для меня ужасно сложно, я просто начинаю скучать и беспокоиться что я зря трачу время , и поэтому все равно начинаю что-то делать умом .так же мне было очень сложно делать что-то , что говорит делать Ринпоче , если я не понимаю как я могу это применить к своим вот этим вот разборкам с собственным умом. Только неоспоримый и безусловный авторитет Ринпоче здесь может заставить меня это делать и не ощущать это как бессмысленное времяпрепровождение.
Видимо это другая крайность того же самого, то есть другая крайность того что делает человека пассивным.

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.11.2010), Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Пол мозга. Истинные отличия мужчин от женщин





> То, каким образом различия в структуре мозга влияют на поведение и способности, остается предметом дискуссий, но рабочая версия среди специалистов такова: чем более закреплено выполнение какой-то задачи за определенной частью мозга, тем более эффективно эта задача выполняется и тем труднее отвлечь человека от ее выполнения. И у мужчин и у женщин есть центры мозга, отвечающие только за одну определенную задачу, и набор таких задач определяется половой принадлежностью. Это означает, что и мужской и женский мозг имеют свои преимущества и недостатки и, по большому счету, взаимодополняют друг друга.


На самом деле, к данной работе нужно сделать пару комментариев.
Во-первых, данная работа таки утверждает, что мозг мужчины и женщины структурно и функционально - различны. 
Во-вторых, все-таки производство гормонов (как и степень чувствительности к ним) предопределены генетически, потому что гормоны - это за редкими исключениями - белки, производство которых кодируется в основных последовательностях (генах) ДНК хромосом. 
В-третьих, можно обмануть генетический аппарат, специально инжектируя в развивающийся эмбрион наборы гормонов, влияющие на тот или иной ход развития, но это не является естественным процессом и не касается практически 100% современных живущих на земле мужчин и женщин.

"Революционность" работы сильно преувеличена. О гормонах и механизмах воздействия гормонов на организм известно очень давно, по большей части до начала 18 века, еще до того, как что-то было толком понятно о генетике, поскольку химический состав крови научились производить все-таки раньше, чем вообще разбирать, как именно расположены основания АЦТГ в клетках ДНК и РНК. 

Но и должное этой работе следует отдать, поскольку сейчас действительно многие люди воображают о генезисе невесть что, сваливая на генетику все подряд.

----------


## Won Soeng

Кстати, вот один из довольно практических моментов этого труда



> Тест
> Пол Вашего мозга
> 
> Существуют возможности проверить насколько мужской или женский мозг у человека. Здесь предлагается один из наиболее простых тестов.
> 
> 1. Вы услышали негромкое «мяу», не оглядываясь по сторонам, насколько верно Вы сможете определить местонахождение кота?
> А) Если немного подумать, то смогу указать, где он.
> Б) Смогу указать, где он сразу же.
> В) Не уверены, что сможете указать, где кот.
> ...


У меня выходит 10 или 20 баллов по этому тесту, поскольку я несколько сомневаюсь в вопросах 3 и 8

----------

Pavel (19.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> С этим почти согласна, за исключением рефлексии. 
> Не знаю как все современные буддисты, про себя могу сказать, что ум иногда пугается сильно незнакомого и пытается увернуться.
> Пока не получен положительный опыт.
> .


да, эта ситуация многим знакома всем мистикам и вопрос на что положиться в этой ситуации, когда опыта нет,

 а он  и  не появится пока не вступишь в иную страну, но страна может оказаться совсем не та, о которой мечтал или читал.
"Много неясного в странной стране -
Можно запутаться и заблудиться...
Даже мурашки бегут по спине,
Если представить, что может случиться:

Вдруг будет пропасть - и нужен прыжок?
Струсишь ли сразу? Прыгнешь ли смело?
А? Э-э! Так-то, дружок,
В этом-то все и дело."


 поэтому самый существенный элемент это развитие праджни=интуиции. только интуитивно можно почувствовать ситуацию и правильный выход или решение. 

Для развития интуиции как раз и служит первый идам Ваджрасатта. Конечно хорошо когда учителя дают метод Ваджрасатты с пятью чакрами и связывают эти чакры с 5 махабхути, 5 клешами, 5 скандхами, 5 мудростями. Это позволяет связать свою психическую реальность с практикой, точнее увидеть как влияет практика на психические элементы в сознании. 

Когда созерцание по садхане идет как смывание диг-дипов на авандуди или проще омрачений и загрязнений (или как модно называть "завес"), то тут очень недифференцированное описание и трудно более точно понять что происходит в потоке сознания и соответственно связать процессы созерцаемые с тем, что происходит=меняется в потоке сознания. 

Соответственно и познание плодов происходит не в моменте а на длительном временном промежутке, и тут сложнее корректировать созерцание и понимать что к чему.





> ...... чем начитывать мантры и ожидать что что-то изменится. Это для меня ужасно сложно, я просто начинаю скучать и беспокоиться что я зря трачу время ,


да, это происходит у многих, тем более что не ясно действие мантры. например в биографии Ролоцзавы говорится что для того чтобы работала эффективно мантра его учили правильно произносить звуки(цитирую приблизительно по памяти, гдето недавно встретил, хотя есть текст, где говорится о правильном чтении и каждая буква связывается с определенной махабхути). иногда читают в ньингмапинских практиках эти звуки санскритского (али-кали) алфавита, но вроде внимания особенного не обращается на это. 

 вообщето плоды есть хотя и неясные. Я называю этот процесс засеиванием шунйи потенциальностью




> и поэтому все равно начинаю что-то делать умом .так же мне было очень сложно делать что-то , что говорит делать Ринпоче , если я не понимаю как я могу это применить к своим вот этим вот разборкам с собственным умом.


а это я называю уже опознанием потенциальности шунйи или того что она подкидывает в наше сознание. или как она проявляется в нашем сознании  через скандхи перевернутые в мудрость.





> Только неоспоримый и безусловный авторитет Ринпоче здесь может заставить меня это делать и не ощущать это как бессмысленное время препровождение.


Созерцание как раз желательно совмещать с гуру-йогой, то есть представлять учителя в виде учителя, а процесс созерцание как соединение своих тела-речи-мысли с телом-речью-мыслью учителя-идама и тогда происходящее в ваших трех будет восприниматься как проявление учителя и к себе будете относиться более серьезно. Собственно это и подразумевают когда говорят о гордости=достоинстве идама . 
если это происходит 24 часа в сутки то и вся жизнь становится осмысленной

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  
> 
> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. 
> 
>  Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. Но вот русскую женщину выросшую в россии не могу представить так легко расставшейся со всеми родственниками, особенно детьми.


Дорогой друг Джамабал Дордже, позволь задать встречный вопрос.
а я вот не могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. но при этом весь ее интерес к дхарме ограничивается походом к ламе с вопросом а когда же я замуж то выйду? или пользуясь тем что Его Святейшество а америке помчатся бегом в посольство типа "на лекцию еду дайте мне визу". наивные американцы дают визу. но вот прилетев туда ей уже не до Далай ламы с его проповедями. к сожалению все эти случаи не выдуманы мной из пальца.

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

ну и так бывает, времена меняются, глобализация поджимает, некоторые традиции рушатся а в чем вопрос.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друг мой, некоторые традиции рушатся другие рождаются. ты прав. времена нынче совсем иные. 
вопрос и был в том по какой причине девушки бурятки монголки калмычки и тд так мало уделяют внимание Дхарме. 

я вот в Корее с девушкой беседовал так она мне и говорит . мол Буддизм это хорошо но вот я собачатину очень люблю и мне не нравится что буддизм против собачатины. да и вообще буддизм это не модно. 
НУ НЕ ДУРА???????

----------


## Pavel

> У меня выходит 10 или 20 баллов по этому тесту, поскольку я несколько сомневаюсь в вопросах 3 и 8


У меня вышло 20 баллов, а некоторые затруднения вызвали 4 и 7 вопросы.  :Smilie:  Любопытно в системе подсчета то, что если бы считаь по женской схеме баллы, т.е. предположить, что я на самом деле женщина. но ответил так же, то баллов было бы 35. Другими словами все, кто набрал "как мужчина" в районе 35 баллов при тех же ответах "как женщина" набрал бы обещанные для женщин 50.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Друг мой, некоторые традиции рушатся другие рождаются. ты прав. времена нынче совсем иные. 
> вопрос и был в том по какой причине девушки бурятки монголки калмычки и тд так мало уделяют внимание Дхарме. 
> 
> я вот в Корее с девушкой беседовал так она мне и говорит . мол Буддизм это хорошо но вот я собачатину очень люблю и мне не нравится что буддизм против собачатины. да и вообще буддизм это не модно. 
> НУ НЕ ДУРА???????


раньше это тже было во многом модно, так как все вокруг следовали этой моде и не надо переоценивать *уровень* веры и интереса к дхарме в традиционно буддийских странах, теперь бабушки и дедушки умерли, родители были воспитаны при советской власти и уже мало что восприняли от своих родителей, монастырей было мало, но главное что появились СМИ, которые получают прибыль в основном за счет развлекательных программ, где достаточно сильна западная культура. 

Откуда возьмется дхарма в голове молодых? Для молодых ребят один из мотивов занятия дхармой это заработок, поэтому упор на том что дает деньги, то есть разного рода гадания и ритуалы для долгой жизни, благосостояния и т.д. Разного рода созерцания интересны теперь больше западным людям. мне недавно звонил калмыцкий юноша, хотят издать сборник текстов для дла для чтения калмыцкими ламами для прихожан. и если русских интересуют больше идамы, то их интересуют ритуальные тексты  для зарабытывания денег, которые перебивают у них в Калмыкии тибетцы и зарубежные калмыки. Много ли бывает в Кунпэнлинге на вангах бурят, калмыков и тувинцев живущих в Москве. Единицы....

не знаю, много ли у Дениса бывает калмыков в Калмыкии, но мне кажется что больше туда будет ездить русских, а калмыки будут ходить больше на посвящения для дома, для семьи, для домашнего хозяйства. не удивлюсь если вы скажете что подобная ситуация и в южной корее. колесо дхармы покатилось на запад, а в традиционно будд странах остаются в основном этнографические форму, которые мало приспособлены к современной жизни.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, уважаю Вашу позицию, но сама не смогла бы жить в таком формате.


Вы знаете, что я уже отжила во многих форматах, начиная от светских тусовок и карьерного роста, побыв в центре внимания, нацепив модные шмотки, сидя у моря при луне в Монтекарло и у лубочных водопадов Японии в манекенной позе, наблюдая разные страны и имея возможность слегка разбогатеть :Cool:  Это жутко скучно, но, конечно, чтоб понять, что это скучно, надо это поиметь :Big Grin:  И как-то хочется теперь жить только в формате Дхармы. И не особо окучивать самсару.

У меня есть все необходимое и достаточное, и этим надо ограничиться, иначе драгоценная чел.жизнь пойдет на внешнее. Все равно вся эта суета похожа на хождение ослика вокруг мельничных жерновов. То, что мне само достается без излишних усилий - я принимаю. Но работать не внешнее из последних сил я не желаю. 

Ну, будет у меня дворец, Ламбургини и яхта, светский муж, так за этим всем еще и ухаживай, храни, да бойся, что пропадет. Вы не представляете, сколько на убеждение себя и других, что ты крутой, уходит денег и сил :Cool:  Сколько лиц перекошено пластикой, сколько грудей подтянуто в Голливуде. И самое противное, что ко всему привыкаешь, и оно приедается :Cry:  Мы воспринимаем только новое и свежее. Потом оно становится обыденным. И можно гипотетически предположить, что если новая юбка наскучивает через пару дней, то же самое будет и с яхтой и даже с мужем. А на яхту надо батрачить будь здоров.

Ну, все равно формат - целиком Ваш, ни в коем случае не собираюсь его забирать :Kiss:  И примерять на себя чужие форматы, думаю, не стоит, да и невозможно. И чем скорее мы расстанемся с иллюзиями по поводу своего формата, тем лучше. Ну, а нормально жить никто не запрещает :Smilie:  Как следует поняв, что значит "нормально" :Big Grin:

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> не знаю, много ли у Дениса бывает калмыков в Калмыкии, но мне кажется что больше туда будет ездить русских, а калмыки будут ходить больше на посвящения для дома, для семьи, для домашнего хозяйства. не удивлюсь если вы скажете что подобная ситуация и в южной корее. колесо дхармы покатилось на запад, а в традиционно будд странах остаются в основном этнографические форму, которые мало приспособлены к современной жизни.


Сейчас не так имхо, когда идут хуралы в дацане Иволгинском то машины едут одна за другой и тысячами буряты собираются на хуралы. Молодежи очень много. Мои знакомые многие читают мантры везде, на работе, дома. Один мой друг Солбон говорит что когда едет в какой-то район одной рукой держит руль другой перебирает четки читая мантру Ом мани пеме хум и так он прочитал говорит несколько сотен тысяч раз. Я его спросил с какой целью ты так читаешь. Он говорит для Пробуждения от сна неведения.

----------

Jambal Dorje (19.11.2010), Джигме (19.11.2010), Кончок Церинг Палцанг (19.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

А когда ж они работают? :Smilie:  А за рулем четки крутить я бы не стала. Чтоб ненароком кого-то не убить.

А пробуждаться от тьмы неведенья, думаю, надо несколько иначе. Через слушание Дхармы, размышление и освоение. И вцепивцись обеими руками в руль :Smilie:

----------

Аким Иваныч (19.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

У нас в западной части России многие женщины и мужчины спецы по православию и серьезно практикой занимаются? Очень редкое явление. Хотя формально православными себя больше половины наверно считает. Да ж ситуация с Дхармой в буддийских страна.

Нас русских буддистов мало, большинство людей это вообще не понимает, я не раз сталкивался что сектантом считают.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

Ещё вешают четки в  салоне машины на зеркало - типа это круто. Ну и какую-нибудь иконку там, мини-тханку...
А ещё можно попугая своего научить " Ом мани пеме хум", будет по каждому поводу это выкрикивать ))), может и в самом деле разбудит  кого-нибудь от сна неведения ;-)

----------


## Аньезка

> Вы знаете, что я уже отжила во многих форматах, начиная от светских тусовок и карьерного роста, побыв в центре внимания, нацепив модные шмотки, сидя у моря при луне в Монтекарло и у лубочных водопадов Японии в манекенной позе, наблюдая разные страны и имея возможность слегка разбогатеть Это жутко скучно, но, конечно, чтоб понять, что это скучно, надо это поиметь И как-то хочется теперь жить только в формате Дхармы. И не особо окучивать самсару.
> 
> У меня есть все необходимое и достаточное, и этим надо ограничиться, иначе драгоценная чел.жизнь пойдет на внешнее. Все равно вся эта суета похожа на хождение ослика вокруг мельничных жерновов. То, что мне само достается без излишних усилий - я принимаю. Но работать не внешнее из последних сил я не желаю. 
> 
> Ну, будет у меня дворец, Ламбургини и яхта, светский муж, так за этим всем еще и ухаживай, храни, да бойся, что пропадет. Вы не представляете, сколько на убеждение себя и других, что ты крутой, уходит денег и сил Сколько лиц перекошено пластикой, сколько грудей подтянуто в Голливуде. И самое противное, что ко всему привыкаешь, и оно приедается Мы воспринимаем только новое и свежее. Потом оно становится обыденным. И можно гипотетически предположить, что если новая юбка наскучивает через пару дней, то же самое будет и с яхтой. А на яхту надо батрачить будь здоров.
> 
> Ну, все равно формат - целиком Ваш, ни в коем случае не собираюсь его забирать И примерять на себя чужие форматы, думаю, не стоит, да и невозможно. И чем скорее ы расстанемся с иллюзиями по поводу своего формата, тем лучше. Ну, а нормально жить никто не запрещает Как следует поняв, что значит "нормально"


Пема, Вы все время спорите с тезисами, заданными непонятно кем. Словно сами себя уговариваете. "Не нужны мне яхта", "муж у меня не строит карьеру, зато добрый", и т.п.  :Smilie:  

Когда я говорила, что не смогу жить в таком формате, я имела в виду, что не смогу натуженно выискивать положительные черты в любом мужчине. Его положительные черты должны быть для меня сразу очевидны и быть совершенно конкретными. В существе, который просиживает на диване, смотрит футбол, пьет пиво и смачно отрыгивает, я бы не стала ничего искать, хотя с тезисом, что можно стать рабом карьеры вполне согласна))))))

И, второе, у меня оба мужа (бывший и нынешний) буддисты - для меня этот момент достаточно принципиален. Но если бы мой муж не был бы буддистом, и, в то же время, не стоил бы карьеру... возник бы вопрос: а собственно тогда, какова же цель жизни данного мужчины?

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> У меня оба мужа (бывший и нынешний) буддисты - для меня этот момент достаточно принципиален.


+100 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Ну, если



> не смогу натуженно выискивать положительные черты в любом мужчине.


с чего тогда возникает вопрос



> Но если бы мой муж не был бы буддистом, и, в то же время, не стоил бы карьеру... возник бы вопрос: а собственно тогда, какова же цель жизни данного мужчины?


Вы не можете выискивать положительные, потому что приписываете отрицательные. Это и есть страдание. Считать, что причина отрицательного отношения - не Вы.

Между тем, кроме буддизма и карьеры еще множество бесчисленных взглядов. 
Но то, что вопрос хотя бы возник бы, уже позитивно. Понимать ум других существ - одна из четырех основ памятования. Памятовать ум в уме внутренне и внешне.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

BTR вернулся на свои привычные назидательно-балабольские рельсы.  :Cool:

----------


## Won Soeng

> BTR вернулся на свои привычные назидательно-балабольские рельсы.


Не будь в сказанном неудобной правды, Вы бы не обратили такого внимания, наполненного желанием уязвить, в ответ. Если Вы снова попробуете вернуться к сути, а не будете цепляться к наблюдаемой в Ваших же эмоциях форме сообщения, то у Вас появится несколько вопросов, на которые мне не обязательно будет отвечать.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не будь в сказанном неудобной правды, Вы бы не обратили такого внимания, наполненного желанием уязвить, в ответ.





> Это и есть страдание. Считать, что причина отрицательного отношения - не Вы.


-)

----------


## Won Soeng

Верно, верно. Вы правильно определили именно суть сообщения.

----------


## Pavel

Долго не заглядывал в тему, поэтому было довольно интересно залпом прочитать несколько страниц. Но в результате чтения возникло ощущение, что часть неприятия между представителями двух противоположных точек зрения возникает из-за того, что обсуждаются такие понятия как "мужчины" и "женщины". И не взирая на то, что постоянно разъясняется, что речь идет то о "женском потенциале", то о чем-то "мужском", такие разъяснения не позволяют до конца понять суть обсуждаемых явлений.

В связи с этим мне видится уместным изменить акцент путем введения несколько иной терминологии для обозначения того, что отличает мужчин и женщин. Думаю, что не вызвало бы никаких серьезных возражений у женской половины, если бы характерные особенности их психической деятельности объединялись бы в такой общий признак как "женственность", а у мужчин как "мужественность".

И в этом смысле, думаю, ни у женщин, ни у мужчин не вызовет особых возражений пожелание, чтобы в женщинах было больше женственности, а в мужчинах мужественности. Так же думаю, что никто не станет возражать, что для женщин природно и социально предопределена женственность, а для мужчин мужественность.

И в этом смысле было бы любопытно выявить типичные для обеих "спорящих" сторон факторы женственности и мужественности.

----------


## Нагфа

ну вот, еще одна попытка примирить,  а ведь еще чуток, и будет рекорд в 1000 сообщений  :Embarrassment:

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Ещё вешают четки в  салоне машины на зеркало - типа это круто. Ну и какую-нибудь иконку там, мини-тханку...
> А ещё можно попугая своего научить " Ом мани пеме хум", будет по каждому поводу это выкрикивать ))), может и в самом деле разбудит  кого-нибудь от сна неведения ;-)


Хм.. В индийских такси в Дхарамсале во всех машинах либо фото Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, либо индуистский алтарь. Либо и то. и другое. И что?

----------


## Нико

> Хм.. А вам есть о чем написать?


Есть.  :Mad:

----------


## Нико

> но почему же никто не будет говорить, вот вы бы Нико и поделились в назидание потомкам, что у женщин экстремальнее и как им удатся справляться. Похоже вы тоже полагаете что нирвана женщин иная нежели мужская и прежде всего подразумеваете осбенности метода и методологии


?

Экстремальность моей ситуации, если поделиться ею тут, будет очень быстро замодерирована. Впрочем, Вы можете погуглить на западных сайтах о женщинах и буддизме....

А нирвана у всех одна... Какие тут особенности методологии.

----------

Пема Дролкар (19.11.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Хм.. В индийских такси в Дхарамсале во всех машинах либо фото Его Святейшества Далай-ламы, либо индуистский алтарь. Либо и то. и другое. И что?


А в России иконостас из трех иконок или четки с крестиком у большинства, причем многие из них ни разу в церковь не заходили. Это говорит лишь о том, что и в Индии, и в России, да и вообще везде - много суеверных людей.

----------

Аким Иваныч (19.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А в России иконостас из трех иконок или четки с крестиком у большинства, причем многие из них ни разу в церковь не заходили. Это говорит лишь о том, что и в Индии, и в России, да и вообще везде - много суеверных людей.


В Индии, кстати, большинство водителей такси -- истинно верующие и практикующие, а не просто суеверные люди.

----------

Леонид Ш (19.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (19.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> На самом деле, к данной работе нужно сделать пару комментариев.
> Во-первых, данная работа таки утверждает, что мозг мужчины и женщины структурно и функционально - различны.


Собственно я нигде не утверждала, что женщина не отличается от мужчины. Лично я потив стереотипа, что место женщины "за плитой". 

А работу эту нашла, потому что хотела найти инфу, прочитанную как-то в журнале, про то, что 1% женщин являются носительницами Y-хромосомы, но  их внутриутробное развитие  пошло не по плану. Они обычно спортсменки... отличницы и комсомолки. Может быть феминистки. -)) 
А нашла вот эту книгу, показалось интересным, поделилась.

У меня 55 очков по тесту, кстати.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> А когда ж они работают? А за рулем четки крутить я бы не стала. Чтоб ненароком кого-то не убить.
> 
> А пробуждаться от тьмы неведенья, думаю, надо несколько иначе. Через слушание Дхармы, размышление и освоение. И вцепивцись обеими руками в руль


Пема, вы так часто напоминаете, что у вас руль, что кажется, что вы хотите поговорить об этом. -)) 
Если по теме, то за рулем я очень сильно ощущаю как мне не хватает мужских качеств. Мы очень разные (с мужчинами), с этим не поспоришь. Да?

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

У меня по тесту 100 очков.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, Вы все время спорите с тезисами, заданными непонятно кем. Словно сами себя уговариваете. "Не нужны мне яхта", "муж у меня не строит карьеру, зато добрый", и т.п.


 :Smilie: Я себя не уговариваю. Я каждый день просто не знаю, как благодарить мою благую карму :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Самое смешное. что "счастливый набор-мечта каждой современной женщины" у меня мог бы быть. Но, подозреваю, тогда хорошего мужа бы не было. Это, кстати, к слову о выборе. :Cool: 


> Когда я говорила, что не смогу жить в таком формате, я имела в виду, что не смогу натуженно выискивать положительные черты в любом мужчине. Его положительные черты должны быть для меня сразу очевидны и быть совершенно конкретными. В существе, который просиживает на диване, смотрит футбол, пьет пиво и смачно отрыгивает, я бы не стала ничего искать, хотя с тезисом, что можно стать рабом карьеры вполне согласна))))))


Ну, и что ж такого плохого в том, что мужчина  попил пива под телек, посидел на диване и смачно отрыгнул, или даже....? :Smilie:  Вы в туалет мужчине ходить не запрещаете? И сами разве туда не ходите? :Mad:  Неужели и телек не смотрите, и пива никогда не пьете? Тогда Вам пора в монахини.А Вы уверены, что положительные черты в мужчине сразу можете рассмотреть? :Wink: 

Ну, а с тезисом, что каждый из супругов должен добросовествно заботиться о семье, раз уж ее завел, я вполне согласна.




> И, второе, у меня оба мужа (бывший и нынешний) буддисты - для меня этот момент достаточно принципиален. Но если бы мой муж не был бы буддистом, и, в то же время, не стоил бы карьеру... возник бы вопрос: а собственно тогда, какова же цель жизни данного мужчины?


Чем меньше принципиальных вопросов, тем человек живет свободнее :Smilie:  Принципиальный вопрос для буддиста - только постоянно памятовать о непостоянстве всех явлений.

Мой муж не буддист и не строит карьеру. Зато он *мне* создал все условия для практики буддизма.Как это я умудряюсь счастливо с ним жить, - диву даюсь :EEK!:  Я при этом делаю *что, когда, и как считаю нужным* - это ли не свобода? :Stick Out Tongue: 

Ну, больше не буду занудничать. Я ЗНАЮ, ЧТО ВЫ УМНИЦА, и что имеете ввиду.

----------


## ullu

> На самом деле, к данной работе нужно сделать пару комментариев.
> Во-первых, данная работа таки утверждает, что мозг мужчины и женщины структурно и функционально - различны.


Вообще не понятно как можно утверждать обратное.
Ведь совершенно очевидно, что поскольку у мужчины и женщины репродуктивные органы и их функции разные, то и в управляющем аппарате ( мозге ) должны быть различия. Иначе одинаковый мозг просто не сможет управлять различающимися органами и различающимися функциями , либо это должен быть универсальный мозг, тогда мы должны мочь пересадить репродуктивные органы женщины мужчине и получить мужчину, способного рожать, или наоборот.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010), Аньезка (19.11.2010)

----------


## Такович

> Есть люди, втянутые в чужие гонки. Знаете в чем разница между увлечением и амбициями? Увлекающийся человек достигает своих высот легко, быстро, с удовольствием. Амбициозный гонится за целями, которые ему не нужны сами по себе, а только из-за вознаграждения. Поэтому первым манипулировать невозможно, а вторым - очень легко. Первый счастлив каждое мгновение, когда реализует свое увлечение, а второй несчастлив даже получая вознаграждение, потому что не он решает, когда и в каком размере его получит.


очень понравилась мысль.

----------

Won Soeng (19.11.2010)

----------


## Такович

> Так ведь в практике четко объясняется мужской и женский принципы.
> 
> но по моему индивидуальные способности можно вообще определить только непосредственно на практике. Либо вы понимаете и обнаруживаете знание в своем уме, либо вы не понимаете и не обнаруживаете знание и нужно что-то другое применять.


Индивидуальные способности можно вообще определять ложно, нахватавших умопостроений, которые даже истинному тебе не свойственны. Так что указать на ошибки лучше _прежде_какой бы то ни было практики.

----------


## Такович

> У меня выходит 10 или 20 баллов по этому тесту, поскольку я несколько сомневаюсь в вопросах 3 и 8


и к каким выводам Вы пришли на основании подобного теста?

----------


## Won Soeng

> и к каким выводам Вы пришли на основании подобного теста?


Что сумма баллов по моим ответам на вопросы составляет 10 или 20.

----------


## Такович

и все?)

----------


## Won Soeng

> и все?)


Вы делаете какие-то еще?

----------


## Такович

обычно цель прохождения теста - что-то что-то понять про себя, 

поэтому я и спросил - к каким выводам пришли Вы.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вы там выше говорили об иконках и крестиках, и мне это напоминает старушек в платочках, и особенно надрывных молодых женщин в православных церквях, истово крестщихся и убивающих свою плоть. От таких хочется убежать подальше, а заодно подальше и от православия :Smilie:  Совершенно не хочется, чтобы люди думали о буддистках, как о ненормальных. 

 У меня было православное детство, которое заключалось в таскании меня в церкву родственниками. И поэтому сама я, когда первый раз пришла в БЦ, то именно на это смотрела - нет ли там ненормальных :Smilie:  И присутствующие красивые и умные девушки там меня значительно успокоили на этот счет :Smilie: 

Есть ведь буддисты и буддистки в России, которые наматывают на себя шали, унизываются четками и грудью защищают буддизм, перевоспитывая всех.  И понятно, что люди при этом об буддистов бегут и страшатся секты. Чего ж тут о женском макияже говорить :Smilie:

----------


## Джыш

> Вокруг было много *cool*-истых людей, буддистов и небуддистов. Я специально вырядилась в пух и прах, но изящно, зная заранее, кто там будет.


Типа линчеванная шиваитка?  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> обычно цель прохождения теста - что-то что-то понять про себя, 
> 
> поэтому я и спросил - к каким выводам пришли Вы.


Ну тест же определяет пол мозга.
Так что напрашивается очевидный вывод, что одна половина мозга у БТР мужская.

________________________
осторожно, работает пол мозга

----------


## Джыш

> Ну тест же определяет пол мозга.
> Так что напрашивается очевидный вывод, что одна половина мозга у БТР мужская.
> 
> ________________________
> осторожно, работает пол мозга


чудо природы  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Вообще не понятно как можно утверждать обратное.
> Ведь совершенно очевидно, что поскольку у мужчины и женщины репродуктивные органы и их функции разные, то и в управляющем аппарате ( мозге ) должны быть различия. Иначе одинаковый мозг просто не сможет управлять различающимися органами и различающимися функциями , либо это должен быть универсальный мозг, тогда мы должны мочь пересадить репродуктивные органы женщины мужчине и получить мужчину, способного рожать, или наоборот.


Ты хочешь сказать что мозг женщины и мозг курицы отличаются только тем и потому что у курицы от рождения клюв и крылья?  :EEK!:

----------


## Neroli

> чудо природы


Вот поэтому человек всегда ищет свою вторую половину.  :Smilie:

----------

Спокойный (19.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Ты хочешь сказать что мозг женщины и мозг курицы отличаются только тем и потому что у курицы от рождения клюв и крылья?


Интересный вывод  :Smilie:  Силилась составить логическую. цепочку при которой такой вывод получается - не осилила  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (19.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> да, эта ситуация многим знакома всем мистикам и вопрос на что положиться в этой ситуации, когда опыта нет


Ну я полагаюсь на то что мне туда надо  :Smilie:  И не потому что интуитивно чувствую. Я просто знаю что мне надо туда, потому что я туда сама себя направила и сейчас я идут туда что бы узнать есть там то что мне надо или нет. Поэтому можно просто страх распознавать как препятствие на пути туда , куда тебе надо. 
А вообще я не мистик. 
обычно я просто проверяю все доступные варианты.




> поэтому самый существенный элемент это развитие праджни=интуиции. только интуитивно можно почувствовать ситуацию и правильный выход или решение.


Я здесь не согласна. Не обязательно только интуитивно. Можно просто нормально анализировать и пробовать. И для этого не нужно очень много, нужно просто быть нормальным и это не сложно ведь.
Вы просто пробуете и видите что работает, а что не работает. И выбираете то направление, которое работает. Чем больше вы работает  в этом направлении, тем яснее становятся ошибки и то куда правильно.
И кстати не так страшно много раз ошибиться в этом опыте, вы ведь не один раз и не два , а раз 100 и больше за день пробуете обнаружить знание.
Мне вообще иногда кажется что здесь дело в обычном трудолюбии и уравновешенности.





> Для развития интуиции как раз и служит первый идам Ваджрасатта.


Про тантру ничего не могу сказать, я её почти не изучаю совсем.
Спасибо за информацию про практику Ваджрасаттвы и про остальную часть тоже.

----------


## Neroli

> Интересный вывод  Силилась составить логическую. цепочку при которой такой вывод получается - не осилила


 :Smilie: 
Я полагаю, что структурные и фунциональные различия мозгов, обусловлены различием предполагаемых у существа способностей (у курицы куриные, у женщин женские), а не различием органов, как в твоем утверждении.

Еще раз цитата:



> Может быть достаточно мужских гормонов для того, чтобы спровоцировать развитие мужских половых органов, но они, в свою очередь, могут быть не способны произвести достаточное количество гормонов для развития мужской организации мозга. Соответственно мозг новорожденного останется женским, в то время как тело будет мужским. Аналогичным образом если девочка подвержена внутри утробы воздействию ненормально высокого уровня мужских гормонов, она окажется в женском теле, но с мужским мозгом


Я не думаю, что у мужчины с женским мозгом всё висит, а у женщины с мужским мозгом отсутствует менструация и грудь. Далжно всё фунциклить по идее. Хотя вопрос конечно спорный и интересный.

----------


## Такович

> Ну тест же определяет пол мозга.
> Так что напрашивается очевидный вывод, что одна половина мозга у БТР мужская.


отлично!

----------

Neroli (19.11.2010)

----------


## Такович

хорошо, когда мужчины знают, на что обижаются девушки и не обижают их
когда девушки знают, как не обижать мужчин

и когда и те и те понимают, что спорить - не к чему 
и избегают споров

----------

Neroli (19.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (20.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

Брутал и существо с куриными мозгами  :Smilie:

----------

Neroli (19.11.2010), Zom (19.11.2010), Же Ка (20.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Брутал и существо с куриными мозгами


Наши победили  :Smilie:

----------

Аньезка (19.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Наши победили


не правда, это был петух, сразу видно не сельских жителей. курицы не агрессивны, да  по виду понятно.  а петухам после этого приходится головы откручивать иначе всех детей поклюют. 
так что к IQ еще желателен опыт.

----------


## Джигме

> В Индии, кстати, большинство водителей такси -- истинно верующие и практикующие, а не просто суеверные люди.


Ехал я с одним таким по серпантину в Цо Пема. Он при виде каких то индуиских ступ или подобий статуй отрывал руки от руля и начинал крестится на индуиский  лад.  :Mad:  Сколько не говорил ему прекратить не помогало. Все равно норовил руль отпустить, причем даже на поворотах. :Mad:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (19.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Ещё вешают четки в  салоне машины на зеркало - типа это круто. Ну и какую-нибудь иконку там, мини-тханку...
> А ещё можно попугая своего научить " Ом мани пеме хум", будет по каждому поводу это выкрикивать ))), может и в самом деле разбудит  кого-нибудь от сна неведения ;-)



От начитывания мантр польза есть и большая. Так что не надо сарказма. И то что люди реально пытаются  интегрировать практику в  жизнь это очень хорошо.

----------


## Neroli

> не правда, это был петух, сразу видно не сельских жителей. курицы не агрессивны, да  по виду понятно.  а петухам после этого приходится головы откручивать иначе всех детей поклюют. 
> так что к IQ еще желателен опыт.


А я вообще за птиц. Без сексизма.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> От начитывания мантр польза есть и большая. Так что не надо сарказма. И то что люди реально пытаются  интегрировать практику в  жизнь это очень хорошо.


Вы не поняли. 
Есть притча про попугая, который научился повторять " Ом мани пеме хум", повторял постоянно и при этом клевал насекомых.
Учителя всегда говорят, что практика мантры должна быть осмысленной. Об этом  также говорит и Гуру Падмасамбхава.

----------

Аньезка (19.11.2010), Же Ка (20.11.2010), Пема Дролкар (20.11.2010)

----------


## ullu

> Я полагаю, что структурные и фунциональные различия мозгов, обусловлены различием предполагаемых у существа способностей (у курицы куриные, у женщин женские), а не различием органов, как в твоем утверждении.


Так форма существования и тело в том числе это отражение способностей.



> Я не думаю, что у мужчины с женским мозгом всё висит, а у женщины с мужским мозгом отсутствует менструация и грудь. Далжно всё фунциклить по идее. Хотя вопрос конечно спорный и интересный.


Где-то читала про то что было исследование и (британские ученые  :Smilie: ) ученые выяснили, что способность женщины зачать и выносить ребенка зависит от сбалансированности её физического и умственного развития. Если женщина сильно развита интеллектуально (  сильнее,чем физически ) это влияет на её способность зачатия и вынашивания детей негативно.

----------


## Neroli

> Так форма существования и тело в том числе это отражение способностей.
> 
> Где-то читала про то что было исследование и (британские ученые ) ученые выяснили, что способность женщины зачать и выносить ребенка зависит от сбалансированности её физического и умственного развития. Если женщина сильно развита интеллектуально (  сильнее,чем физически ) это влияет на её способность зачатия и вынашивания детей негативно.


Я думаю, что показатель интеллекта - это не показатель мужественности ума. Женщины могут быть очень умными, так же как мужчины глупыми. Моё имхо в том, что разная структура мозга обеспечивает разные способности. Очень хорошо это видно на маленьких детях. Девочки и мальчики по разному осваивают это мир и т.д.
А вот то, что интеллект мешает вынашиванию детей - это точно, но тут природа всё предусмотрела по-мойму. Я вот беременная тупею и не только я, есть даже народное название этого явления "плацентоз".  :Big Grin:

----------

Же Ка (20.11.2010)

----------


## Zom

> Если женщина сильно развита интеллектуально ( сильнее,чем физически ) это влияет на её способность зачатия и вынашивания детей негативно.


Конечно - ведь в этом случае она уже заранее догадывается какой гемор её ждёт в ближайшие N лет жизни )))

----------

Neroli (20.11.2010), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (20.11.2010), Аньезка (20.11.2010), Аня Приходящая (22.11.2010), Джигме (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (20.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ну это уже теплее, но опять же процесс *опознания учителя в своем уме*, точнее *плода созерцания в своем уме* процесс очень непростой, плод созерцания или учитель в уме или три тела  (дхармакайа, сабхогакайа, нирманакайа)  в вашем теле, речи, мысли - это нечто чужеродное всему предшествующему опыту и довериться всегда непросто, зачастую человек пугается и уходит на старые позиции привычных стереотипов.


Страшно принять, так это "Я"  буксует :Smilie:  Пока нет понимания пустотности "Я", поделать ничего нельзя. 




> можно еще добавитьУЛЛУ что современные буддисты как правило не очень искушены в рефлексии (зачастую как раз полагаясь что учитель или чтение мантр и т.п. вывезет само), то есть отслеживании своей психики и потому процесс буксует годами. (я не исключение)


Несовременные тоже :Smilie:  А вообще воспринимающие способности бывают разные в любую эпоху. Процесс буксует, потому что не проработаны последовательно этапы, думаю. Сознание не выстроено как следует - от простого к сложному. Есть какие-то пробелы в проработке. Всем сразу хочется сложное схватить. Причем, насильно :Smilie:  Или пробудиться магическим образом :Smilie: 




> то есть процесс может идти, призывания мгут быть услышаны, но как в анекдоте про еврея который молился Яхве, но отказывался купить лотерейный билет. Иногда еще это называется "надо доверять карме", поскольку плод созерцания может быть рядом на поверхности как внешнего так и внутреннего, но признать, познать=опознать это нечто в своем мандале,в своей раскладке бываеточень трудно и страшно зачастую, поскольку не лезет в рамки привычного и устоявшегося.


Надо доверять не карме, а тому, что видишь и чувствуешь правильно. Опереться на Благородный Восьмеричный Путь по всем правилам. Постижение должно придти само, без всяких сомнений, спонтанно, на определенном уровне. Не надо ни в чем тужится. надо просто постоянно закладывать соответствующие причины, и результат придет сам. Естественно.




> психика вообще очень консервативная вещь и активно выталкивает то с чем еще не работала.


Буддизм имеет средства и методы уйти от консерватизма. Он, наоборот, заставляет пробовать на себе то, с чем психика еще не работала. Час то она не активно выталкивает, а только потому, что это проходит незамеченным.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

*Jambal Dorje*  



> Ну это уже теплее, но опять же процесс опознания учителя в своем уме, точнее плода созерцания в своем уме процесс очень непростой, плод созерцания или учитель в уме или три тела (дхармакайа, сабхогакайа, нирманакайа) в вашем теле, речи, мысли - это нечто чужеродное всему предшествующему опыту и довериться всегда непросто, зачастую человек пугается и уходит на старые позиции привычных стереотипов.


* Пема* 


> Страшно принять, так это "Я" буксует Пока нет понимания пустотности "Я", поделать ничего нельзя.


не ясно на что именно вы Пема возражаете. Скорее всего вы подразумеваете, что Я вообще нет. Это не так. Относительное неистинное Я при практике переворачивается в трансценентальное истинное Я, то есть скандхи сохраняются, но их содержание переворачивается в трансцендентальную область и проявляется как 5 мудростей

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> *Jambal Dorje*  
> 
> 
> * Пема* 
> 
> не ясно на что именно вы Пема возражаете. Скорее всего вы подразумеваете, что Я вообще нет. Это не так. Относительное неистинное Я при практике переворачивается в трансценентальное истинное Я, то есть скандхи сохраняются, но их содержание переворачивается в трансцендентальную область и проявляется как 5 мудростей


Укажите мне источники. Я никогда не встречала такого термина "трансценентальное истинное Я", и "трансцендентальная область" и как это содержание скандх переворачивается. Меня всегда учили, что относительное сущестсвует в силу причин и условий и нет ничего, чтобы существовало истинно, тоесть, не в силу причин и условий. Так что нигилизма нет.

Тема практически иссякла :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Где-то читала про то что было исследование и (британские ученые ) ученые выяснили, что способность женщины зачать и выносить ребенка зависит от сбалансированности её физического и умственного развития. Если женщина сильно развита интеллектуально (  сильнее,чем физически ) это влияет на её способность зачатия и вынашивания детей негативно.


А какая разница между интеллектуальностью и воспринимающими способностями? Можно много знать, но не понимать суть явлений. Это не зависит от пола.

Британские ученые все равно не докапаются до буддийских объяснений кармы и аффектов, в силу которых мы получаем новое тело и в силу которых у нас появляется ребенок :Smilie:  Исследования, как всегда, не очень надежные, потому что довольно трудно определить, что такое интеллектуальность, тестов недостаточно. По какомукритерию можно определить этот баланс? Ведь все очень индивидуально. Многие матери способны на спонтанную любовь и сострадание - это тоже "интеллектуальность", но особого рода.Плохо вынашивает ребенка только злая, эгоистичная мамаша. А эти качества - вне признака интеллекта и физических данных :Smilie: 


Я всегда считала, что дети появляются у нас в силу их кармы и аффектов и наших кармы и аффектов, достаточно почитать про состояние Бардо и как происходит рождение нового тела, в силу каких причин происходит зачатие. Это совершенно другой ракурс объяснения, думаю, более непогрешимый. Для буддиста.

Женщина может быть очень развита интеллектуально и мало физически, и в то же время прекрасно зачать и вынашивать ребенка в утробе, в силу любви к нему.  А неведенье в самсаре признак даже очень интеллектуальных женщин :Smilie:  Можно много знать, но это знание никак не пригодится для счастья. 

Ну, а зачатие происходит вообще неожиданно и непредсказуемо для многих. Даже при неразвитом теле или при отсутсвии баланса. При разных интеллектах(воспринимающих способностях, лучше бы сказать) и при разных телах. В силу кармических связей :Smilie:  Папа в зачатии, рождении  и вынашивании ребенка тоже играет очень немаловажную роль со своей кармой и аффектами, а также СОЮЗ.

----------

Нико (20.11.2010)

----------


## Такович

Интеллектуальность - следствие преобладания определенных качеств элементов. 

Например, огня и воздуха (горячего и быстрого) считалось в древности - качествами интеллектуальности, те. были в ответе за Умность. А качество воды (холодная), и земли (тяжелая), как считалось, добавляли тупости. 

Должно быть, не зря алхимики старались поменять качества элементов, придя таки образом к исходному состоянию "нерожденной" материи, содержащей в себе благие потенциальности всех элементов. Только добиться того довольно сложно, особенно если тело не готово физически. Раньше алхимики, уходили в горы исключительно с помощником, который бы следил за риготовлениями препаратов, за тем, чтобы в котле не появились трещнки, за травами, чтобы с их помощью выпаривать вредные примеси из эликсиров и тп. Ну а нам это все сейчас трудно понять  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

В буддизме есть, конечно же, и такие объяснений энергетического строения тела, на уровне элементовдвижения капель и энергий, блокирования энергий и прочее. Есть и понятие разницы в женском и мужском энергетическом строении :Smilie:  Есть также понятия о методе и мудрости. И о различных Йидамах. Очень часто мужчины практикуют женские Йидамы и наоборот :Smilie: 

А алхимия к буддизму,думаю, не очень относится.

----------


## Викарий

> мне понятно, почему мужчины занимаются буддийскими практиками.  Это для них все же вариант любимого дела, в коем они желают что-то достигнуть и считать что жизнь прожита не зря
> . 
> Но вот все же не могу понять женщин. Предположим женщина имеет детей, мужа, хорошо обеспечена и есть у нее желание заниматься практиками. И вот благодаря успешным занятиям приходит к ней будда и говорит: "Молодец, деточка, время пришло, пора сансару покидать. Ты готова оставить мужа, детей, все дачи, квартиры, яхты, пароходы и пр., счета в банках, все теперь тебе не понадобится?"
> 
> И что вы думаете отвечает эта .......  (дура или святая). 
> 
> Предположим что эта святая дура русская, (чтобы не уходить далеко). Я могу понять индийскую, тибетскую, монголо-бурятскую женщину, выросшую в совсем другой культ среде, коя от этого сможет отказаться и уйти на небеса в разного рода радужных телах. Но вот русскую женщину выросшую в россии не могу представить так легко расставшейся со всеми родственниками, особенно детьми.
> нетрудно всю жизнь читать упорно мантры-тантры и полагать, что комуто в чемто помогаешь, но вот если завтра в поход по нирвану с билетом в один конец, то готовы ли ктонибудь из женщин ответить что готовы хоть завтра туда безвозвратно. И согласны ли мужья буддисток их отпустить с легким сердцем. Вот тут ктото писал, что у Дондуба жена буддистка.  Готов ли Дондуб завтра с легким сердцем проводить жену в последний путь в нирвану? Или только через свой труп, или только вместе и не иначе?
> 
> ...


Вы сами поняли что написали? А вы то зачем буддийскими практиками занимаетесь, лучше пивка сходите попейте, в какую нибудь ролевуху поиграйте, пользы больше будет, я серьезно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Не, все-тки дойдет до 1000-ного поста :Smilie:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Не, все-тки дойдет до 1000-ного поста


158 постов в день. Блин, еще дня 2, наверное ждать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

ААА! Вы потихоньку все-тки подглядываете и делаете интеллектуально-математические выводы :Smilie:  Интересно, какой частью головного мозга, пардон, какими энергетическими каналами? :Smilie: Чур, 800-ый пост мой.

----------


## Такович

> В буддизме есть, конечно же, и такие объяснений энергетического строения тела, на уровне элементовдвижения капель и энергий, блокирования энергий и прочее. Есть и понятие разницы в женском и мужском энергетическом строении Есть также понятия о методе и мудрости. И о различных Йидамах. Очень часто мужчины практикуют женские Йидамы и наоборот
> 
> А алхимия к буддизму,думаю, не очень относится.


 :Smilie:  я не в курсе про алхимию, думаю это как-то относится к пути трансформации, в котором я ничё не смылсю. 
А кармические предрасположенности призвана стереть должным образом отстроенная практика (в теории  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ).

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Стереть все кармические предрасположенности, думаю, практика не может. Она только может тому, что семена неблагой кармы, при следованию благому, замирают, и не имеют условий для проявления.

----------


## Джигме

> Вы не поняли. 
> Есть притча про попугая, который научился повторять " Ом мани пеме хум", повторял постоянно и при этом клевал насекомых.
> Учителя всегда говорят, что практика мантры должна быть осмысленной. Об этом  также говорит и Гуру Падмасамбхава.



Это вы не поняли. Человек не может просто так начать читать мантру. Для этого он должен знать ее. Во вторых он должен знать для чего она читается. Так вот неосознанно он ее начитать сотни тысяч раз не может. Даже если концентрация не очень сильная он все равно накопит много благой кармы. Закон кармы никто не отменял. Каждое действие влечет последствия.

А по поводу притч вспомните реальную историю, а не притчу про человека у еоторого была только одна заслуга за многие кальпы : Он в одной жизни будучи мухой во время наводнения на куске говна неосознанно проплыл вокруг ступы. И этого было достаточно чтобы он принял монашество и вступил в Сангху при самом Будде Шакьямуни.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Это вы не поняли. Человек не может просто так начать читать мантру. Для этого он должен знать ее. Во вторых он должен знать для чего она читается. Так вот неосознанно он ее начитать сотни тысяч раз не может. Даже если концентрация не очень сильная он все равно накопит много благой кармы. Закон кармы никто не отменял. Каждое действие влечет последствия.


Возможно я не понял.
Попугай может повторять мантру очень много раз, совершенно не понимая  значения и быть кармически обусловленным - клевать (убивать) насекомых.
Если помните, то разговор начался с рассказа Доржика о своем приятеле, который за рулем перебирает четки и читает мантру. Какую такую благую карму этот приятель накопит, если кого-нибудь на дороге собьёт?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Это вы не поняли. Человек не может просто так начать читать мантру. Для этого он должен знать ее. Во вторых он должен знать для чего она читается. Так вот неосознанно он ее начитать сотни тысяч раз не может. Даже если концентрация не очень сильная он все равно накопит много благой кармы. Закон кармы никто не отменял. Каждое действие влечет последствия.


Неосознанно может :Smilie:  И читает :Smilie:  Конечно, искренняя вера, может, и немного вывезет, но два дела делать одновременно *как следует*, думаю, не получится. Даже тибетские ламы, многолетние серьезные практики, не позволяют себе читать мантры под бытовые дела. 

Думаю, на бездумное начитывание мантр мы все скатываемся. Лучше три раза прочитать мантру с правильной визуализацией, мотивацией и устремленностью, чем читать целую малу машинально. Только не надо рассказывать, что человек за рулем может быть сконцентрирован на мантре :Smilie:  Даже частично. Когда ситуация постоянно меняетя, и когда ты должен ей соответствовать. Или они ездят в пустыне по прямой дороге одни :Smilie: 

 Тогда вы не понимаете, каким образом происходит процесс мышления. Ум может думать единовременно ТОЛЬКО ОДНУ МЫСЛЬ. И выбирает одну из двух. И это явно не мантра, если ты за рулем. У меня бывает, когда я в какой-то предаварийной ситуации, то начинаю громко молиться с огромной просьбой о помощи. Но на долго не получается - дорога ведь. Машины ведь. Люди ведь.

Только не надо говорить, что от машинального чтения есть польза все равно. Может, есть микроскопическая. И мантра превращается в бытовое обычное действие, вот в чем опасность. Тантрические практики они не выполняют за рулем? Ну, так и мантры начитывать не надо. 

Даже если человек выучил мантру, получил передачу и знает смысл, даже если начитывал ее долгое время дома по всем правилам, это вовсе не означает, что он все время памятует и удерживает все особенности. Только не надо говорить, что вокруг одни реализованные практики, способные на это :Smilie:  Ведь начитывание мантры - как раз цель практики новичка или практика с небольшими результатами, где необходимо иметь полную концентрацию на всех деталях. 

Когда бездумно читаешь мантры в большом количестве, укрепляется привычка их просто машинально повторять. И они опривычиваются, как любое бытовое действие. И пользы в очищении от негативного и в получении заслуг это приносит, думаю, как омовение в Ганге.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, я жду, чтобы удалить пост  Я жынтыльмен


Товаарыщ жынтыльмен, так уж и быть, оставайтесь на моем месте. Женщиен достаточно знать, что с него всегда готовы сойти. :Embarrassment: 




> Не, я просто обусловился идеей 1000-го поста. Выводы сделал уже давно: девочки, мальчики, все едино практикой заниматься не хотят.


Ну конечно, если они не пишут на БФ, то они, поди, день и ночь сидят в медитации. Некоторые, вероятно, у компа четки перебирают одновременно. :Cool:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Товаарыщ жынтыльмен, так уж и быть, оставайтесь на моем месте. Женщиен достаточно знать, что с него всегда готовы сойти.


Нифигасечки. Уговор дороже денег. И, в конце концов, дайте моему Эге почесаться, что я даме место уступил  :Big Grin:

----------


## Pavel

> ну вот, еще одна попытка примирить,  а ведь еще чуток, и будет рекорд в 1000 сообщений


Чисто женское восприятие сказанного...  :Smilie:  Ни о каком примирении и речи не было. Речь шла о понимании, именно того факта, что, рассуждая о совокупности качеств, присущих женщинам, мы говорим о женственности (так уж эта совокупность зовется), равно, как и рассуждая о совокупности качеств мужчин, мы говорим о мужественности. И это, я выразил такую надежду, будет очевидно как для мужчин, так и для женщин.

И если оттолкнуться от этой "очевидности" и вернуться к вопросу топика, то можно обнаружить много наставлений и Будды, и реализованных Учителей, суть которых сводится к следующим высказываниям:
1) требуется мужество, чтобы броситься в пропасть всепоглощающей пустоты и пустотности;
2) требуется мужество, чтобы отречься от любимой, друзей, родителей, детей, дома... и уйти в уединение, "идти подобно носорогу";
3) требуется мужество, чтобы отправиться в Путь к вечному небытию...
.....

Для чего в буддизме пригодилась бы женственность? Судя по Вашим словам для все новых и новых попыток примирить или примириться...  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

"Мужеством" часто переводят *courage* (я против такого перевода) - "смелость", "храбрость", - качества, присущие всем.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Вот тут о женщине- буддистке
http://savetibet.ru/2010/04/04/buddhist_nun.html

----------


## Pavel

> "Мужеством" часто переводят *courage* (я против такого перевода) - "смелость", "храбрость", - качества, присущие всем.


Не совсем понял, против чего Вы именно - против того, чтобы слово courage переводилось и как мужество, и как смелость?..

----------


## Аньезка

> Не совсем понял, против чего Вы именно - против того, чтобы слово courage переводилось и как мужество, и как смелость?..


Первое, конечно же.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Женственность всегда пригодится :Smilie: 




> Для чего в буддизме пригодилась бы женственность? Судя по Вашим словам для все новых и новых попыток примирить или примириться...


 Вот тут немного из буддийской этики.

Нарушением обета считается 


> Неуважительно относиться к женщинам. Праджняпарамита есть женское начало[2] и женщина по своей природе есть Мудрость, поэтому падением являются любые неуважительные высказывания или действия по отношению к любым женщинам.


http://dzog-chen.com/library/puncog1.html

Ну, а мужества женщинам не занимать. Они и рожают, и спасают, и без колебаний жертвуют собой, если требуется.

----------


## Pavel

> Вот тут о женщине- буддистке
> http://savetibet.ru/2010/04/04/buddhist_nun.html


Не нашел в ее жизнеописании ничего, что могло бы указать на ее женственность. Может быть Вы найдете и процитируете. Или так и будем женственность от мужественности отличать по гениталиям...

----------


## Аньезка

Павел, храбрость, смелость, отвага, действительно, пригодятся для порождения отречения. Но мужество ака брутальность (что есть противоположность женственности) тут нипричем.

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Первое, конечно же.


Но, к Вашему сожалению, уж таков смысл этого слова в зависимости от контекста. Однако, хотелось бы отметить, что ввести различительные факторы в определение мужества и смелости так же сложно, как порой отличить смелость от безрассудства.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Не нашел в ее жизнеописании ничего, что могло бы указать на ее женственность. Может быть Вы найдете и процитируете. Или так и будем женственность от мужественности отличать по гениталиям...


Именно по гениталиям :Smilie:  Другого различия в усердии и полноценной практике буддизма, у женщин и мужчин нет.

----------


## Pavel

> Ну, а мужества женщинам не занимать. Они и рожают, и спасают, и без колебаний жертвуют собой, если требуется.


Верно. Поэтому про некоторых женщин и говорят: "коня на скаку остановит, в горящую избу войдет", а про некоторых говорят, что они мужиковаты. Более того, и про мужчин можно не менее часто услышать, что те женоподобны или женственны. Речь как раз и шла о различении типичных признаков и их роли.

----------


## Bagira

> Именно по гениталиям Другого различия в усердии и полноценной практике буддизма, у женщин и мужчин нет.


Видимо из за наличия различий в гениталиях у монахинь 360 обетов ,а у монахов 253 обета .....

----------

Pavel (21.11.2010), Джигме (22.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Именно по гениталиям Другого различия в усердии и полноценной практике буддизма, у женщин и мужчин нет.


Что ж, тогда очевидно следует признать, что никакие гениталии не играют существенной роли на Пути к Освобождению, как и особенности строения мозга, строения позвоночника или другие физиологические отличия, обнаруживаемые между различными живыми существами.  :Smilie:  Если рассматривать именно и только эти отличия, то шансы достичь ниббаны одинаковы, что у обезьяны, что у свиньи, что у человека. По крайней мере как-то не припоминается никаких ограничений на предмет достижимости Просветления хоть какими-то живыми существами - все спасутся рано или поздно.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Думаю, на бездумное начитывание мантр мы все скатываемся. Лучше три раза прочитать мантру с правильной визуализацией, мотивацией и устремленностью, чем читать целую малу машинально. Только не надо рассказывать, что человек за рулем может быть сконцентрирован на мантре Даже частично. Когда ситуация постоянно меняетя, и когда ты должен ей соответствовать.
> 
> 
> 
> Только не надо говорить, что от машинального чтения есть польза все равно. Может, есть микроскопическая. И мантра превращается в бытовое обычное действие, вот в чем опасность. Тантрические практики они не выполняют за рулем? Ну, так и мантры начитывать не надо. 
> 
> Даже если человек выучил мантру, получил передачу и знает смысл, даже если начитывал ее долгое время дома по всем правилам, это вовсе не означает, что он все время памятует и удерживает все особенности. Только не надо говорить, что вокруг одни реализованные практики, способные на это Ведь начитывание мантры - как раз цель практики новичка или практика с небольшими результатами, где необходимо иметь полную концентрацию на всех деталях.


Согласен. И в дополнение к сказанному приведу отрывок из комментариев Гьялтрула Ринпоче:

"Учения говоpят об отказе от ментального блуждания во вpемя повтоpения мантp. Однако некотоpые учителя повтоpяют мантpы – и вы можете видеть движение их губ и слышать звуки – даже во время pазговоpа или пока они ходят туда или сюда. Эти учителя уже контpолиpуют дагба рабджам, "всепpонизывающее чистое воспpиятие". Каждый аспект их осознавания является полностью очищенным. Хотя вы можете думать, что они видят вас как учеников, на самом деле они видят вас как мантpические слоги или мантpу, подобную мантpе Ваджpа Гуpу. Эти существа узнают вашу pечь как мантpу и знают что ваш и их ум – неpазделимы в пpостpанстве изначальной мудpости. Они полностью установились в этом пpостpанстве чистого осознавания и никогда его не покидают. Беседуют ли они, едят или произносят мантpу, это все тоже самое. Однажды достигнув этого уpовня, у вас не будет необходимости заботится о практике, потому что пpактика будет происходить без усилий. 

Если ум блуждает хотя бы лишь недолгое время, когда вы повтоpяете мантpу – ваша пpактика не достигает ничего. Даже если вы находитесь в состоянии полного завершения йоги божества и уже зародили это божество, мандалу и каждый аспект садханы, ваши усилия будут напрасны. Не имеет значения, какой вид практики или божества вы стараетесь развить; вы не будете иметь никакого достижения и не обретете никаких сил. Затемнения вашей речи могут уменьшаться от рецитации мантр, но вы определенно не достигните результата, который вы ищите в садхане.
Цитата из сказанного Гуpу Ринпоче: "Личность, котоpая пеpеживает ментальные блуждания пока выполняет ваджpную pецитацию, никогда не достигнет никакого результата, даже повтоpяя мантpу в течении эонов времени".
Конечно, это не удивительно. Если во время разговора с кем-то, вы не смотрите ему в лицо, а вместо этого позволяете вашему вниманию блуждать где-то еще, вы не сможете установить ментальный, визуальный или личный контакт, который сделал бы вашу беседу полезным взаимообменом. Подобным обpазом, если вы повтоpяете мантpу с блуждающим умом, вы не сможете понять субстанцию мантpы. Как же тогда вы можете ожидать какого-то результата? Вы просто играете в игру."

----------

Пема Дролкар (21.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Видимо из за наличия различий в гениталиях у монахинь 360 обетов ,а у монахов 253 обета .....


Вопрос очень даже иллюстративный. Будде следовало бы учесть индивидуальные особенности, когда он давал Винаю, и всякому монаху или монахине давать свое индивидуальное количество обетов, ибо уж очень отличны одни женщины от других женщин и одни мужчины от других мужчин...  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head



----------


## Такович

> Стереть все кармические предрасположенности, думаю, практика не может. Она только может тому, что семена неблагой кармы, при следованию благому, замирают, и не имеют условий для проявления.


семена неблагой кармы не имеет тенденции "быть посеянными" без применения устремления. устремление - это и есть карма. вся карма начинается с устремления. 
логично,если практика будет направлена на прекращение сеятельных активностей.

----------


## Такович

> Видимо из за наличия различий в гениталиях у монахинь 360 обетов ,а у монахов 253 обета .....


еще две груди есть, они [очевидно] и делают обеты монахинь весомей

----------

Bagira (21.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Что ж, тогда очевидно следует признать, что никакие гениталии не играют существенной роли на Пути к Освобождению, как и особенности строения мозга, строения позвоночника или другие физиологические отличия, обнаруживаемые между различными живыми существами.  Если рассматривать именно и только эти отличия, то шансы достичь ниббаны одинаковы, что у обезьяны, что у свиньи, что у человека. По крайней мере как-то не припоминается никаких ограничений на предмет достижимости Просветления хоть какими-то живыми существами - все спасутся рано или поздно.


У всех существ есть одинаковый шанс достичь реализации, в силу того, что У КАЖДОГО СУЩСТВА ПРИРОДА БУДДЫ ЕСТЬ. Но не все могут практиковать Дхарму в их теле и не все имеют возможности для этого в силу кармы.

Далее говорится, что только на базе человеческого тела, при рождении человеком есть возможность следовать практике. И женщины и мужчины являются ЛЮДЬМИ. И возможности у мужчин и женщин разнятся только в силу их собственной кармы и аффектов.

Да, все спасутся, рано или поздно :Smilie:  Но это не значит, что надо забывать о драгоценности именно человеческого рождения, а в мужском или женском теле, в данном случае неважно.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Видимо из за наличия различий в гениталиях у монахинь 360 обетов ,а у монахов 253 обета .....


Я сказала, что есть *возможность к устремленности и полноценной практике* у представителей любого пола и при любом количестве обетов.

В женский или мужской монастрырь берут именно в силу первычных и вторичных половых признаков. Изучение текстов, медитация и вообще следование Учению Будды в этих монастырях не различается.
Нет "женского" и "мужского" Учения Будды.

----------


## Bagira

> Вопрос очень даже иллюстративный. Будде следовало бы учесть индивидуальные особенности, когда он давал Винаю, и всякому монаху или монахине давать свое индивидуальное количество обетов, ибо уж очень отличны одни женщины от других женщин и одни мужчины от других мужчин...


Жаль ,что нет возможности подсказать Будде что надо бы подкорректировать или изменить  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  или людям просто не хватает того, что было раньше ,терпения, мудрости ,сострадания  и т.д. :Embarrassment:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Верно. Поэтому про некоторых женщин и говорят: "коня на скаку остановит, в горящую избу войдет", а про некоторых говорят, что они мужиковаты. Более того, и про мужчин можно не менее часто услышать, что те женоподобны или женственны. Речь как раз и шла о различении типичных признаков и их роли.


Внешний вид женщины нисколько не влияет ее силу или женственность. Есть хрупкие женщины, которые входили в горящие избы :Smilie:  Сила, думаю, это не признак наличия мускулов и квадратной челюсти :Smilie: 

И еще у женщин для мужчин есть "особая" сила :Smilie:  И мужчины становятся послушными агнцами и совершают идиотские поступки. История знает тому массу примеров. Типа Трои.

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010), Аньезка (21.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

Возвращаясь к теме мужчина vs. женщина, хочется отметить, что у мужчин существует потребность доминировать над женщиной. Видимо врожденная. Этим можно пользоваться. ))))
Сначала препираешься, потом говоришь "да, я женщина, я никогда не смогу как ты", и всё, ему больше ничего не надо, он счастлив и готов выполнить любое твоё желание. ))))

----------

Jambal Dorje (23.11.2010)

----------


## Аньезка

> Возвращаясь к теме мужчина vs. женщина, хочется отметить, что у мужчин существует потребность доминировать над женщиной. Видимо врожденная. Этим можно пользоваться. ))))
> Сначала препираешься, потом говоришь "да, я женщина, я никогда не смогу как ты", и всё, ему больше ничего не надо, он счастлив и готов выполнить любое твоё желание. ))))


Зачем ты наши секреты им раскрываешь?!  :Big Grin:

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010), Pema Sonam (21.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> Возвращаясь к теме мужчина vs. женщина, хочется отметить, что у мужчин существует потребность доминировать над женщиной. Видимо врожденная. Этим можно пользоваться. ))))
> Сначала препираешься, потом говоришь "да, я женщина, я никогда не смогу как ты", и всё, ему больше ничего не надо, он счастлив и готов выполнить любое твоё желание. ))))


Есть и множество противоположных случаев...

----------

Джигме (22.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Зачем ты наши секреты им раскрываешь?!


Да я не знала, что всё давно в курсе. Я вообще первый раз в жизни прогнулась, была приятно удивлена )))))

----------


## Аньезка

> Да я не знала, что всё давно в курсе. Я вообще первый раз в жизни прогнулась, была приятно удивлена )))))


Буахаха  :Embarrassment: 
- Милый, понеси сумочку, а то тяжелооо...
И милый с гордостью (!!!) подхватывает сумку.  :Cool:

----------

Neroli (21.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Есть и множество противоположных случаев...


Безусловно. Мне вот нтересно другое стало, потребность домнировать над женщиной - это врожденное или приобретенное.

----------


## Neroli

> Буахаха 
> - Милый, понеси сумочку, а то тяжелооо...
> И милый с гордостью (!!!) подхватывает сумку.


Только там по сценарию вначале "Милый, я сильнее, сама донесу..."  :Big Grin:

----------

Аньезка (21.11.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Возвращаясь к теме мужчина vs. женщина, хочется отметить, что у мужчин существует потребность доминировать над женщиной. Видимо врожденная. Этим можно пользоваться. ))))
> Сначала препираешься, потом говоришь "да, я женщина, я никогда не смогу как ты", и всё, ему больше ничего не надо, он счастлив и готов выполнить любое твоё желание. ))))


Поговорка существует ''мужчина - голова ,а женщина- шея ,куда шея повернёт ,туда голова смотрит .По опыту работы в женском коллективе могу высказать наблюдение -- лидировать и быть лучшей хотят практически все ,тайно или явно ,я  тоже не исключение, но около пяти лет просто созерцаю  пустотность существования  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Neroli

> Поговорка существует ''мужчина - голова ,а женщина- шея ,куда шея повернёт ,туда голова смотрит .По опыту работы в женском коллективе могу высказать наблюдение -- лидировать и быть лучшей хотят практически все ,тайно или явно ,я  тоже не исключение, но около пяти лет просто созерцаю  пустотность существования


Хотите сказать, что потребность лидировать от пола не зависит?

----------


## Нико

> Хотите сказать, что потребность лидировать от пола не зависит?


Многие мужчины прямо-таки ХОТЯТ, чтобы женщины были лидерами в их отношениях. Хотят подчиняться, и это часто приводит к нездоровым тенденциям. Особенно если мужчина -- публичная личность. ИМХО.

----------


## Neroli

> Многие мужчины прямо-таки ХОТЯТ, чтобы женщины были лидерами в их отношениях. Хотят подчиняться, и это часто приводит к нездоровым тенденциям. Особенно если мужчина -- публичная личность. ИМХО.


Я в памяти ковыряюсь, что-то такие не встречались мне совсем. Это какие-то исключения подтверждающие правило. 
А вам встречались мужчины, стремящиеся к равенству?

----------


## Bagira

> Хотите сказать, что потребность лидировать от пола не зависит?


Так ведь ''эго'' манипулирует  равностно ,кто то поддаётся соблазну ,а кто то управляет  соблазном , набор клеш кармический, а ум выбирает чему поддаваться ,а от чего отказываться,у меня есть любимая шутка,'' что вы я не такая ,я жду трамвая'' ..... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Нико

> Я в памяти ковыряюсь, что-то такие не встречались мне совсем. Это какие-то исключения подтверждающие правило. 
> А вам встречались мужчины, стремящиеся к равенству?



Мне встречались мужчины, готовые просто-таки всем пожертвовать (нравственостью и т.д.) ради лидерства их женщин. Причём, речь тут не о моих мужчинах. Грустно видеть....

----------


## Такович

не по теме

----------


## ullu

А товарищи тхеравадины, просветите пожалуйста, что в сутрах говорится, почему больше обетов? И почему женщина не может стать Буддой?
Потому что если есть какие-то конкретные препятствия, специфические для женщин, для достижения освобождения, то было бы полезно о них знать, лично мне, как женщине.

----------


## Bagira

> Я в памяти ковыряюсь, что-то такие не встречались мне совсем. Это какие-то исключения подтверждающие правило. 
> А вам встречались мужчины, стремящиеся к равенству?


Встречались просто вы внимания не обращали есть мужчины  которые хотят , что бы  женщины под их руководством ,поле вспахали, детей  родили  и вырастили, дом построили, а заслуги им отдали и им приписали ,так как мужчина же руководил и направлял....

----------


## Нагфа

> А товарищи тхеравадины, просветите пожалуйста, что в сутрах говорится, почему больше обетов? И почему женщина не может стать Буддой?
> Потому что если есть какие-то конкретные препятствия, специфические для женщин, для достижения освобождения, то было бы полезно о них знать, лично мне, как женщине.


некоторые монахи так прям и говорят, что мол мужчине-монаху  трудно когда рядом девушки, особенно внешне красивые, или еще к тому же наделенные некоторыми качествами которые ему нравятся. Вот оттого что им трудно, и не нашли никакого другого способа облегчить себе практику неотвлечения  кроме как ужесточить для монахинь и женщин вообще общение, обращение с монахами. (то есть дополнительные обеты)  А некоторые говорят: так придумал Будда, или что это выросло из тогдашнего положения женщины (и то что женщина грязна, и глупа и вообще нелюдь), Будда хоть и был новатором, но не настолько чтобы уравнять обеты для всех . все. Других объяснений я не встречала.  
п.с. Некоторые источники еще (но таких гораздо меньше) говорят что женщины по сути настолько глупы что некоторые даже будучи монахинями пытались кого-то там совращать, при этом используя украшения  и т.п. поэтому пришлось ввести доп. обеты. Возможно такое и встречалось, но простите какой же дурой надо быть, что не понимать что ты идешь в монахини а не публичный дом

----------


## Такович

достижение освобождения и достижение статуса Будды, все же, разные вещи
женщина может освободиться при опоре на метод 
мужчина может освободиться при опоре на мудрость


тхеравадины, как и брахманы, боялись, что их чистота ума будет испачкано менструальной кровью при смешении субстанций читты. 
и эти опасения во многом были не напрасны с точки зрения тхеравадинов.

----------


## Нико

> некоторые монахи так прям и говорят, что мол мужчине-монаху  трудно когда рядом девушки, особенно внешне красивые, или еще к тому же наделенные некоторыми качествами которые ему нравятся. Вот оттого что им трудно, и не нашли никакого другого способа облегчить себе практику неотвлечения  кроме как ужесточить для монахинь и женщин вообще общение, обращение с монахами. (то есть дополнительные обеты)  А некоторые говорят: так придумал Будда. все. Других объяснений я не встречала.  
> п.с. Некоторые источники еще (но таких гораздо меньше) говорят что женщины по сути настолько глупы что некоторые даже будучи монахинями пытались кого-то там совращать, при этом используя украшения  и т.п. поэтому пришлось ввести доп. обеты. Возможно такое и встречалось, но простите какой же дурой надо быть, что не понимать что ты идешь в монахини а не публичный дом



По моим наблюдениям, и монахи, и монахини зачастую к своим обетом весьма расслабленно относятся. Монахини красятся, и т.п. Ну, конечно, после этого вскоре рожают детей. Человеческие (сансарические) чувства -- самая большая опасность.

----------


## Нагфа

> По моим наблюдениям, и монахи, и монахини зачастую к своим обетом весьма расслабленно относятся


Вполне может быть. не пробовала, не знаю)

----------


## ullu

> некоторые монахи так прям и говорят, что мол мужчине-монаху  трудно когда рядом девушки, особенно внешне красивые, или еще к тому же наделенные некоторыми качествами которые ему нравятся. Вот оттого что им трудно, и не нашли никакого другого способа облегчить себе практику неотвлечения  кроме как ужесточить для монахинь и женщин вообще общение, обращение с монахами. (то есть дополнительные обеты)  А некоторые говорят: так придумал Будда, или что это выросло из тогдашнего положения женщины (и то что женщина грязна, и глупа и вообще нелюдь), Будда хоть и был новатором, но не настолько чтобы уравнять обеты для всех . все. Других объяснений я не встречала.  
> п.с. Некоторые источники еще (но таких гораздо меньше) говорят что женщины по сути настолько глупы что некоторые даже будучи монахинями пытались кого-то там совращать, при этом используя украшения  и т.п. поэтому пришлось ввести доп. обеты. Возможно такое и встречалось, но простите какой же дурой надо быть, что не понимать что ты идешь в монахини а не публичный дом


Что-то мне кажется что при таком описании Будда выглядит как обусловленный мирским человек, а это не так.

Хорошее пояснение было относительно того, что посредством того что женщина монахиня никогда не выше монаха, таким образом Будда дал возможность всем практиковать, независимо от пола. Вот это совершенная мудрость, я считаю, а то что Будда следовал за мнением о том что женщина грязна и глупа и поэтому дал дополнительные обеты женщинам, это мне кажется фантазиями.

----------


## ullu

> достижение освобождения и достижение статуса Будды, все же, разные вещи
> женщина может освободиться при опоре на метод 
> мужчина может освободиться при опоре на мудрость


Ну про освобождение понятно, я ж спрашиваю почему Буддой не может быть и что в сутрах про это написано.

А про метод и мудрость это в сутрах написано? А цитаты есть какие то? Или хотя бы название сутры, хочется почитать первоисточник.




> тхеравадины, как и брахманы, боялись, что их чистота ума будет испачкано менструальной кровью при смешении субстанций читты. 
> и эти опасения во многом были не напрасны с точки зрения тхеравадинов.


Хм. Опять же, не думаю что Будда руководствовался  индуистскими представлениями и страхами.

----------


## Нагфа

> Что-то мне кажется что при таком описании Будда выглядит как обусловленный мирским человек, а это не так.


я написала то что слышала или читала. 
хотя мудрость может быть и в том, чтобы ввести правила, которые вписываются в данную  систему общества. ибо если совсем революцию сделать, учение могло бы и не выжить. (это уже мое мнение)

----------


## ullu

> я написала то что слышала или читала. 
> хотя мудрость может быть и в том, чтобы ввести правила, которые вписываются в данную  систему общества. ибо если совсем революцию сделать, учение могло бы и не выжить. (это уже мое мнение)


Да, может быть в этом мудрость.
А где вы это читали? Я  бы почитала тоже , если вспомните.

----------


## Нагфа

> Да, может быть в этом мудрость.
> А где вы это читали? Я  бы почитала тоже , если вспомните.


хм... не скажу, честно. много ссылок есть буддийских, там кусочек, там кусочек. даже не запоминаю порой источник.

----------


## Нико

> Что-то мне кажется что при таком описании Будда выглядит как обусловленный мирским человек, а это не так.
> 
> Хорошее пояснение было относительно того, что посредством того что женщина монахиня никогда не выше монаха, таким образом Будда дал возможность всем практиковать, независимо от пола. Вот это совершенная мудрость, я считаю, а то что Будда следовал за мнением о том что женщина грязна и глупа и поэтому дал дополнительные обеты женщинам, это мне кажется фантазиями.


Где-то я слышала, что Будда долгое время не хотел принимать в Сангху женщин. Источники бы почитала... Почему?

----------


## ullu

> хм... не скажу, честно. много ссылок есть буддийских, там кусочек, там кусочек. даже не запоминаю порой источник.


Понимаю, такая же ситуация иногда.
Спасибо  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Где-то я слышала, что Будда долгое время не хотел принимать в Сангху женщин. Источники бы почитала... Почему?


Я читала, но давно. Поэтому не подскажу источник. Но ребята тхеравадины должны точно знать где записан разговор Асанги с Буддой по этому поводу.

Я помню только что Будда сказал что из-за этого Дхарма придет в упадок .

----------


## Нико

> Я читала, но давно. Поэтому не подскажу источник. Но ребята тхеравадины должны точно знать где записан разговор Асанги с Буддой по этому поводу.
> 
> Я помню только что Будда сказал что из-за этого Дхарма придет в упадок .


Может быть, Ананды? Кстати, последний тоже был выгнан из общины в силу своей гордыни.... Непростая история.

----------


## ullu

> Может быть, Ананды? Кстати, последний тоже был выгнан из общины в силу своей гордыни.... Непростая история.


Дада, Ананды.

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Может быть, Ананды? Кстати, последний тоже был выгнан из общины в силу своей гордыни.... Непростая история.


Ананда возгордился и был выгнан из общины ?!  :EEK!:

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ребят тхеравадины, не вмешивайтесь. Мы их локализовали и не даем расползаться по другим темам  :Smilie:  Наконец-то мы создали девчачий клуб в отдельно взятой теме  :Big Grin:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Возвращаясь к теме мужчина vs. женщина, хочется отметить, что у мужчин существует потребность доминировать над женщиной. Видимо врожденная. Этим можно пользоваться. ))))
> Сначала препираешься, потом говоришь "да, я женщина, я никогда не смогу как ты", и всё, ему больше ничего не надо, он счастлив и готов выполнить любое твоё желание. ))))


Боюсь, не так все просто. Мужчины не дураки :Smilie: 

Мой жутко умный. Но кое-что действует безотказно. Главное, не хотеть показать, какая ты сама умная. Когда ничего не помогает, я начинаю плакать, причем тааак жалостливо :Smilie:  А чем это не искусный метод? :Smilie: 

Я так я не разговариваю с ним много. Я знаю, как сделать, чтобы он сделал, как мне нужно :Smilie:  Но и сама я при этом готова служить ему. А вообще у него очень много отличных качеств, которые мне и не снились. И я искренне их признаю. Искренне опираюсь на его знания и умения.

----------


## Нико

> Ананда возгордился и был выгнан из общины ?!


Ну да, потом ему пришлось в одиночку срочно достигать архатства.  :Smilie:  Учитывая, что это прошлое рождение моего коренного гуру, интересно...

----------


## Такович

> Ну про освобождение понятно, я ж спрашиваю почему Буддой не может быть и что в сутрах про это написано.
> 
> А про метод и мудрость это в сутрах написано? А цитаты есть какие то? Или хотя бы название сутры, хочется почитать первоисточник.


нее, конечно без цитат 
под методом я подразумеваю проформу для проявлений мудростей
почему женщина не может стать Буддой? если призадуматься, не знаю. Единственное, что приходит на ум - женщина дает рождение всему, все выходит из ее лона. 
А что говорят учителя по этому поводу? 




> Хм. Опять же, не думаю что Будда руководствовался  индуистскими представлениями и страхами.


дык, правила не Будда создавал.

----------


## Нико

> дык, правила не Будда создавал.


Почему нет? Создал правила для своей Общины.

----------


## ullu

> А что говорят учителя по этому поводу?


А я вот и не знаю.



> дык, правила не Будда создавал.


Как это? Будда создавал обеты.

----------


## ullu

> Ну да, потом ему пришлось в одиночку срочно достигать архатства.  Учитывая, что это прошлое рождение моего коренного гуру, интересно...


Дада, Богдо Геген Ринпоче ведь перерождение Ананды,да?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> достижение освобождения и достижение статуса Будды, все же, разные вещи
> женщина может освободиться при опоре на метод 
> мужчина может освободиться при опоре на мудрость


Вы ошибаетесь. Союз метода и мудрости необходим любому подводимому.

----------


## Нико

> Дада, Богдо Геген Ринпоче ведь перерождение Ананды,да?


Йессс!

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Ну да, потом ему пришлось в одиночку срочно достигать архатства.  Учитывая, что это прошлое рождение моего коренного гуру, интересно...


А где это упоминается?
Насколько мне известно, Ананда не мог участвовать в собрании архатов, и он уединился и достиг уровня архатства, по другим рассказам, Ананда достиг пробуждения ни сидя, ни стоя, ни при ходьбе, ни лежа, а в момент, когда ложился на кровать.  :Smilie: 
Ананда был первым кто попросил Будду Шакьямуни принять в Сангху женщин.
Про гордыню Ананды ничего не читал.

----------

Zom (21.11.2010), Джигме (22.11.2010)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Ребят тхеравадины, не вмешивайтесь. Мы их локализовали и не даем расползаться по другим темам  Наконец-то мы создали девчачий клуб в отдельно взятой теме


Я бы не торопилась представлять себя всеведущим и всемогущим :Smilie:  расползаются, как тараканы :Smilie:

----------


## Нагфа

> Как это? Будда создавал обеты.


Да, и есть  истории, предшествующие введению какого-то правила. А как в случае с монахинями?  может переводчики что подскажут, где есть сутты в которых говорится что потому-то и потому Будда ввел какие либо правила для них

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Я бы не торопилась представлять себя всеведущим и всемогущим расползаются, как тараканы


Пема, Вы мне скажите, Вам на 1000-й пост очередь занимать  :Smilie: 

Тока никому не говорите. Я на самом деле дурачоксъелубабушкитолчок  :Big Grin:

----------


## Нагфа

> Пема, Вы мне скажите, Вам на 1000-й пост очередь занимать 
> 
> Тока никому не говорите. Я на самом деле дурачоксъелубабушкитолчок


не не. я уже давно забила это место) тока молчу и считаю страницы) а то  и так все кратные 100 пропустила

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Нифигасечки. У нас сработанный Яб-Юм тандем. А Вас тут не стояло  :Big Grin:

----------


## Такович

> Как это? Будда создавал обеты.


обеты и правила - одно и то же?

Сказанное Буддой, судя по всему, записали первые ученики. Правила создавались и множились в зависимости от роста сангхи и ситуаций, в ней происходивших. 

Отсюда следует, что правила Будда не создавал. Он просто говорил, как есть.
____________________
это не значит, что правил не было и что обетов тоже, 
не значит, что можно недооценивать значение обязательств

----------


## Нагфа

> обеты и правила - одно и то же?
> 
> Сказанное Буддой, судя по всему, записали первые ученики. .


мм, интересно, откуда у Вас такие сведения? 

Первые ученики все запоминали и так далее передавали "из уст в уста", а записано все было позже.

----------

Такович (22.11.2010)

----------


## Neroli

> Ребят тхеравадины, не вмешивайтесь. Мы их локализовали и не даем расползаться по другим темам  Наконец-то мы создали девчачий клуб в отдельно взятой теме


Это называется фагоцитоз.

----------


## Neroli

> Боюсь, не так все просто. Мужчины не дураки
> 
> Мой жутко умный. Но кое-что действует безотказно. Главное, не хотеть показать, какая ты сама умная. Когда ничего не помогает, я начинаю плакать, причем тааак жалостливо А чем это не искусный метод?


Честно говоря, мне нравятся мужчины, на которых ничего из женского арсенала не действует, кроме разумных аргументов.  :Smilie:

----------

Марица (10.01.2011)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Это называется фагоцитоз.


Это называется, собрались девчонки с БФ в одной точке и н решать считают ли их мальчики людьми или нет и что на эту тему сказал Будда  :Smilie:

----------


## Dondhup

Утром кино посмотрел с ребенком - Темный мир - там прямо говорят, что мужчины - низшие существа.   :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Утром кино посмотрел с ребенком - Темный мир - там прямо говорят, что мужчины - низшие существа.


Ага, мы тоже сегодня смотрели и обратили внимание на эту фразу.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Утром кино посмотрел с ребенком - Темный мир - там прямо говорят, что мужчины - низшие существа.


Автор сценария Будда Шакьямуни?

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Пема, Вы мне скажите, Вам на 1000-й пост очередь занимать 
> 
> Тока никому не говорите. Я на самом деле дурачоксъелубабушкитолчок


Я буду, вероятно, в Индии :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Честно говоря, мне нравятся мужчины, на которых ничего из женского арсенала не действует, кроме разумных аргументов.


Таких в природе существует крайне мало :Smilie:  Проверено :Smilie:  Это либо дисциплинированные монахи, либо те, кто хорошо видит пустотность формы. Может, не действует арсенал ДАННОЙ женщины, такое бывает. В силу ее немудрого поведения и непонимания восприятия данного мужчины. Там, где есть в принципе такие клеши, как страсть, гнев и неведенье, разумные аргументы вообще просто так не действуют.

Я в форме одалиски плясать перед ним не предлагала. Есть всякого рода неявные ходы, тонкости и решения.  

А вообще тут нужно еще два немаловажных фактора, чтобы  *он Ваш аргумент счел разумным* :Smilie:  И чтоб *сам Ваш аргумент был разумным* :Wink:  Это и есть жуткие вилы.

А ФОРМУ все равно придется найти соответствующую. Соответственно восприятию того, кто Вас слушает. И ПРАВИЛЬНЫЙ МОМЕНТ.

----------


## Pavel

> Это не значит, что надо забывать о драгоценности именно человеческого рождения, а в мужском или женском теле, в данном случае неважно.


Ни в каком случае мужское или женское тело не играют определяющей роли. Можно и ребенка зачать вне материнского тела, можно и на амбразуре жизнь положить в женском обличии. Речь об определяющей или важной роли мужских и женских тел изначально не шла. 

До тех пор, пока различие мужского и женского рассматривается лишь на уровне различий тел, нет почвы для разногласий - такое различие не существенно ни для чего. Тут я с Вами давно согласился. Только не все готовы так примитивно рассматривать женщину и мужчину - через различия в их телах, даже самые вульгарные материалисты.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я не встречала ни одного существа, похожего на других :Smilie:  Для меня каждый человек, животное и т.д. - это целый мир. Различия в телах - это так, мелочь :Smilie:  Это все ГРУБЫЕ различия. Уж столько мне попадалось женщин и мужчин, ведущих себя неадекватно их признакам и положению. Так что отчаялась их систематизировать по каталогам :Smilie: 

Лучше вообще просто прямо на вещи смотреть научиться - видеть их такими, какие они есть. Воздерживаться от желания впихнуть все в стереотипы.

А когда я памятую о многочисленных рождениях в различных телах, плодах кармы и прочее - вообще сравнивать, думаю, не годится, столько у нас было всего у каждого.

----------

Аньезка (22.11.2010), Доржик (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (22.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Возможно я не понял.
> Попугай может повторять мантру очень много раз, совершенно не понимая  значения и быть кармически обусловленным - клевать (убивать) насекомых.
> Если помните, то разговор начался с рассказа Доржика о своем приятеле, который за рулем перебирает четки и читает мантру.



Человек читает мантры сам сознательно. Вы разницу между ним и попугаем не видите?





> Какую такую благую карму этот приятель накопит, если кого-нибудь на дороге собьёт?


А какую карму он накопит если будет читать мантры?

----------


## Dondhup

> Автор сценария Будда Шакьямуни?


Эта фраза хорошо вписывается в концепцию всеобщего упадка  :Smilie:

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> А какую карму он накопит если будет читать мантры?


Судя по цитате Гуру Ринпоче - сомнительную. См. выше.

Если он при этом лишит жизни человека - то не знаю, может он и махассидха, который может убить - отправив в Чистую Землю.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Так же наверное самому, когда врежется в бетонный столб, благостно умирать с мантрой на устах. )

----------


## Аким Иваныч

> Эта фраза хорошо вписывается в концепцию всеобщего упадка


У вас  прям паранойя развивается какая-то, по поводу "всеобщего упадка" ;-)

----------

Neroli (22.11.2010), Аньезка (22.11.2010)

----------


## Dondhup

Ну это вряд ли  :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Неосознанно может И читает Конечно, искренняя вера, может, и немного вывезет, но два дела делать одновременно *как следует*, думаю, не получится. Даже тибетские ламы, многолетние серьезные практики, не позволяют себе читать мантры под бытовые дела.


Неосознанно только рефлексы работают.




> Думаю, на бездумное начитывание мантр мы все скатываемся. Лучше три раза прочитать мантру с правильной визуализацией, мотивацией и устремленностью, чем читать целую малу машинально. Только не надо рассказывать, что человек за рулем может быть сконцентрирован на мантре Даже частично. Когда ситуация постоянно меняетя, и когда ты должен ей соответствовать. Или они ездят в пустыне по прямой дороге одни


Невозможно делать дело и не осознавать его. Потеря осознавания теряется только в обмороке.  Исходя их ваших слов выходит что если я зная что  сей час пойду по тропинке с  насекомыми, видя их и понимая пройти не убив их не смогу, но при этом потом буду идти и думать о чем то другом то кармы убийства не накоплю? писания о другом говорит.





> Тогда вы не понимаете, каким образом происходит процесс мышления. Ум может думать единовременно ТОЛЬКО ОДНУ МЫСЛЬ. И выбирает одну из двух. И это явно не мантра, если ты за рулем. У меня бывает, когда я в какой-то предаварийной ситуации, то начинаю громко молиться с огромной просьбой о помощи. Но на долго не получается - дорога ведь. Машины ведь. Люди ведь.



Вы бы не говорили о том в чем не разбираетесь. Одна одна мысль это что? Вот есть практика с визуализацией божества, с мандалой, с крутящимися мантрами, знаками, и говорящими и движущимися божествами божествами. Вы как ее визуализируете? Три мгновения мантра, потом одно мгновение божество, потом ваш ум еще на что то перескакивает? Или все таки всю картину.




> Только не надо говорить, что от машинального чтения есть польза все равно. Может, есть микроскопическая. И мантра превращается в бытовое обычное действие, вот в чем опасность.


Давайте вы только за себя говорите, и свой опыт не перетаскиваете на других. Ага?




> Тантрические практики они не выполняют за рулем? Ну, так и мантры начитывать не надо.


Тантрические практики трудно выполнять даже не за рулем, даже в пещере. 
Может теперь их вообще не делать? 





> Даже если человек выучил мантру, получил передачу и знает смысл, даже если начитывал ее долгое время дома по всем правилам, это вовсе не означает, что он все время памятует и удерживает все особенности. Только не надо говорить, что вокруг одни реализованные практики, способные на это Ведь начитывание мантры - как раз цель практики новичка или практика с небольшими результатами, где необходимо иметь полную концентрацию на всех деталях.


Это какие такие детали в мантре Мани, на которую и передачи то не надо, что без них она в пустые слова превращается?  :Smilie: 
Если исходить из вашей логики то человек, который материться за рулем или ведет машину одной рукой о другой будет, к примеру, давить насекомых он тоже не накопит кармы убийства :Smilie:  




> Когда бездумно читаешь мантры в большом количестве, укрепляется привычка их просто машинально повторять. И они опривычиваются, как любое бытовое действие. И пользы в очищении от негативного и в получении заслуг это приносит, думаю, как омовение в Ганге.


Даже если и предположить что приятель Дордже читал мантры и бездумно, то я уже приводил вам *канонический* пример с мухой и ее неосознанным путешествием вокруг ступы. Но вы почему то считаете что то что в каноне написано, это так, сказки. Правда для вас только то что вы сами решили считать правдой.

----------


## Джигме

> 


Ну и каков смысл?

----------


## Джигме

> Я сказала, что есть *возможность к устремленности и полноценной практике* у представителей любого пола и при любом количестве обетов.


Если подходить строго то не у каждого человека есть реальная *возможность к устремленности и полноценной практике* . Конечно если вырвать этого человека из контекста его конкретной жизни и рассматривать его как конкретную личность и как человека в целом, то да. Только вот разные правила Винаи для мужчин и женщин вводились исходя из конкретной ситуации а не абстракции. 




> В женский или мужской монастрырь берут именно в силу первычных и вторичных половых признаков. Изучение текстов, медитация и вообще следование Учению Будды в этих монастырях не различается.
> Нет "женского" и "мужского" Учения Будды.


 Ну Виная отличается. Это раз. Во вторых женских монастырей, строго говоря, уже нет, так как нет уже самой женской Сангхи. Так что говоря что нет отличий вы не правы. Сравнивать просто не с чем :Smilie:

----------


## Джигме

> Внешний вид женщины нисколько не влияет ее силу или женственность.


Весьма спорное утверждение. 




> Есть хрупкие женщины, которые входили в горящие избы


Ну в горящие избы не все заходят. Среди пожарников женщин я не встречал. 
А есть еще люди который с крыш бросаются. Вы же всех людей теперь не будете в самоубиц записывать?





> Сила, думаю, это не признак наличия мускулов и квадратной челюсти


Смотря про какую силу вы говорите. Если физическую, то мускулы решающий фоктор.




> И еще у женщин для мужчин есть "особая" сила И мужчины становятся послушными агнцами и совершают идиотские поступки. История знает тому массу примеров. Типа Трои.


История и реальность знает огромное количество и обратных примеров.

----------


## Джигме

> достижение освобождения и достижение статуса Будды, все же, разные вещи
> женщина может освободиться при опоре на метод 
> мужчина может освободиться при опоре на мудрость


И мужчины и женщины должны опираться и на метод и на мудрость, а не по отдельности. Мужской и женский аспект это не мужчина и женщина.

----------


## Джигме

> Может быть, Ананды? Кстати, последний тоже был выгнан из общины в силу своей гордыни.... Непростая история.





> Ну да, потом ему пришлось в одиночку срочно достигать архатства.  Учитывая, что это прошлое рождение моего коренного гуру, интересно...


Его специально выгнали чтобы подтолкнуть его к архатству, так как только  Архаты могли участвовать в собрании и принимать решения.

----------


## Neroli

> Эта фраза хорошо вписывается в концепцию всеобщего упадка


Вы утверждали, что услышали, что мужчина низшее существо, я, прежде чем согласиться, поинтересовалась можно ли доверяять источнику. 

А то что вы всякие развлекательные фильмы смотрите вместо практики, у вас в какую концепцию хорошо вписывается? Концептуальный вы наш.

----------


## Аньезка

> О йогиня, достигшая совершенства!
> 
> Человеческое тело – основа для обретения мудрости;
> 
> Тело женщины и мужчины
> 
> Одинаково годятся для этой цели,
> 
> Но если женщина имеет непреклонную решимость,
> ...


(Из намтара Йеше Цогьял)

----------

Jambal Dorje (23.11.2010), Pema Sonam (22.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Сообщение от Пема Дролкар  
Тогда вы не понимаете, каким образом происходит процесс мышления. Ум может думать единовременно ТОЛЬКО ОДНУ МЫСЛЬ. И выбирает одну из двух. И это явно не мантра, если ты за рулем. У меня бывает, когда я в какой-то предаварийной ситуации, то начинаю громко молиться с огромной просьбой о помощи. Но на долго не получается - дорога ведь. Машины ведь. Люди ведь.

Так то так конечно. Но одно восприятие в тантре не мешает другому. Пример. Я еду в автобусе и воспринимаю людей зрительно и на слух в том виде как я и вижу и слушу, но если я в тот же момент визуализирую что вижу не людей на их месте а божество Тару например то это будет являться одновременным процессом. Одно восприятие не мешает другому и у того и у другого есть свои основания и происходят они одновременно. Дороги в районы в Бурятии часто пустынны. И читать мантры за рулем вполне возможно.

----------

Джигме (22.11.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Неосознанно может И читает Конечно, искренняя вера, может, и немного вывезет, но два дела делать одновременно как следует, думаю, не получится. Даже тибетские ламы, многолетние серьезные практики, не позволяют себе читать мантры под бытовые дела. 

Да ну ерунда какая то. Где вы это услышали. Наоборот советуют читать везде мантры подходящие бытовым делам. Моя полы посуду, читать Ваджрасаттву советуют. Грязь которая уходит это грязь вашего сознания при этом процессе. Даже в туалете Сопа ринпоче шутил можно делать эффективно практику Ваджрасаттвы и визуализировать ничего не надо почти. Хаха. Была такая история с двумя учениками Атиши. Один был высокого уровня и практиковал в горах тантру, второй прислуживал Атише и тем не менее быстрее достиг реализации ясновидения. Про эту реализацию Атиша сказал в Светильнике на Пути к Пробуждению. Что она очень нужна и при ее наличии накапливаются заслуги неизмеримо быстрее. И тот ученик который прислуживал сам удивился. Его спросили как ты этого добился. Он говорит я особо ничего не делал, но я очень уважал Атишу и всегда когда выносил горшок с его нечистотами никогда не думал что это что то грязное  Атиши, думал что это моя плохая карма и омрачения и выбрасывал их с такой мыслью.

----------

Bagira (22.11.2010), Джигме (22.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2010)

----------


## Bagira

> Неосознанно может И читает Конечно, искренняя вера, может, и немного вывезет, но два дела делать одновременно как следует, думаю, не получится. Даже тибетские ламы, многолетние серьезные практики, не позволяют себе читать мантры под бытовые дела. 
> 
> Да ну ерунда какая то. Где вы это услышали. Наоборот советуют читать везде мантры подходящие бытовым делам. Моя полы посуду, читать Ваджрасаттву советуют. Грязь которая уходит это грязь вашего сознания при этом процессе. Даже в туалете Сопа ринпоче шутил можно делать эффективно практику Ваджрасаттвы и визуализировать ничего не надо почти. Хаха. Была такая история с двумя учениками Атиши. Один был высокого уровня и практиковал в горах тантру, второй прислуживал Атише и тем не менее быстрее достиг реализации ясновидения. Про эту реализацию Атиша сказал в Светильнике на Пути к Пробуждению. Что она очень нужна и при ее наличии накапливаются заслуги неизмеримо быстрее. И тот ученик который прислуживал сам удивился. Его спросили как ты этого добился. Он говорит я особо ничего не делал, но я очень уважал Атишу и всегда когда выносил горшок с его нечистотами никогда не думал что это что то грязное  Атиши, думал что это моя плохая карма и омрачения и выбрасывал их с такой мыслью.



У меня вполне приемлемо чтение мантр сочетается с вязанием  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Джигме (22.11.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> У меня вполне приемлемо чтение мантр сочетается с вязанием


Какие мантры "вяжете" обычно? :Smilie:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

http://spiritual.ru/theory/myshlenie.html

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я вижу, тут все реализованные практики :Smilie:  

Читайте себе наздоровье мантры в туалете, и где угодно. Если Вы в состоянии правильно их читать, делая одновременно десять дел, я только рада. В конце концов, это ВАША КАРМА и ВАША ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ :Smilie: 

Я знаю про себя, что я не могу делать два дела одновременно предельно качественно. Поэтому делаю ОДНО ДЕЛО, полностью на нем концентрируясь. И считаю это добросовестным отношением к этому делу.

----------

Нико (23.11.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (23.11.2010)

----------


## Pavel

> Читайте себе наздоровье мантры в туалете, и где угодно. Если Вы в остоянии правильно их читать, делая одновременно десять дел, я только рада. В конце концов, это ВАША КАРМА и ВАША ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ


Хоть что-то есть неизменно свое, чем не жалко поделиться, да вот все так активно отказываются от предложений..., что каждый раз напоминают всякому, что не собираются в дар эту самую ответственность и карму принимать, даже если им ее никто и не предлагает.  :Smilie:  А уж если предложить разделить ответственность, да еще и натренированному буддисту, то он такое предложение отвергнет не то, чтобы, объясняя это своим нежеланием что-то подобное разделять, но ВЫСШЕЙ совершенной невозможностью такого своего личного соучастия на уровне мироустройства.  :Smilie:

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вот кстати, тхеравадинская виная для женщин

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...huni-pati.html

Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha 
The Bhikkhunīs' Code of Discipline
translated from the Pali by 
Thanissaro Bhikkhu
© 2007–2010Pāṭimokkha Rules: Intro | Bhikkhus' | Bhikkhunis'Contents
Translator's Introduction
Pārājika
Saṅghādisesa
Nissaggiya Pācittiya 
Part One: The Bowl Chapter
Part Two: The Robe-cloth Chapter
Part Three: The Gold and Silver Chapter
Pācittiya 
Part One: The Garlic Chapter
Part Two: The Darkness Chapter
Part Three: The Naked Chapter
Part Four: The Sharing Chapter
Part Five: The Picture Gallery Chapter
Part Six: The Monastery Chapter
Part Seven: The Pregnant Woman Chapter
Part Eight: The Maiden Chapter
Part Nine: The Sunshade and Leather Footwear Chapter
Part Ten: The Lie Chapter
Part Eleven: The Living Plant Chapter
Part Twelve: The Food Chapter
Part Thirteen: The Go-calling Chapter
Part Fourteen: The Fire Chapter
Part Fifteen: The View Chapter
Part Sixteen: The In-accordance-with-the-rule Chapter
Pāṭidesanīya
Sekhiya 
Part One: The 26 Dealing with Proper Behavior
Part Two: The 30 Dealing with Food
Part Three: The 16 Dealing with Teaching Dhamma
Part Four: The 3 Miscellaneous Rules
Adhikaraṇa-Samatha
Endnotes

Translator's Introduction   
The Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha contains 311 rules. Of these, 181 are shared with the Bhikkhu Pāṭimokkha: four Pārājikas, seven Saṅghādisesas, 18 Nissaggiya Pācittiyas (NP), 70 Pācittiyas, all 75 Sekhiyas, and all seven Adhikaraṇa-samatha rules. In addition, the Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha contains 13 Pācittiya rules that are identical to rules for bhikkhus that are contained in the Khandhakas; one Pārājika rule similar to a Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa rule; one Pārājika rule similar to a Bhikkhus' Pācittiya rule; two Saṅghādisesa rules similar to Bhikkhus' Khandhaka rules; two NP rules similar to Bhikkhus' NP rules; three Pācittiyas similar to a Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa; seven Pācittiyas similar to Bhikkhus' Pācittiyas; and eight Pācittiyas similar to rules for bhikkhus that are contained in the Khandhakas. Also, the eight Pāṭidesanīya rules for the bhikkhunīs are elaborations of a single Bhikkhus' Pācittiya rule.

Thus the Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha contains 85 rules for which there are no direct correspondences in the rules for the bhikkhus. Some writers have interpreted these added rules as sign of an attempt to oppress the bhikkhunīs unfairly, but it should be noted that: 

1.more than one third of these extra rules were formulated to protect bhikkhunīs from being the direct recipients of the abusive or careless behavior of other bhikkhunīs;
2.two of the extra rules (Pācittiyas 6 and 44) prevent bhikkhunīs from putting themselves in a position of servitude to bhikkhus or lay people;
3.according to the rules' origin stories, all but three of the extra rules (Pācittiyas 59, 94, and 95) were formulated only after bhikkhunīs complained to the bhikkhus about an errant bhikkhunī's behavior.
Tellingly, these last three exceptions were formulated after complaints initiated by the bhikkhus, and they touch directly on the formal subordination of the Bhikkhunī Community to the Bhikkhu Community. However, they are counterbalanced by two rules exclusive to the Bhikkhu Pāṭimokkha — NP 4 & 17 — that were formulated at the request of bhikkhunīs to prevent bhikkhus from abusing their position in the hierarchy in a way that would interfere with the bhikkhunīs' practice of the Dhamma. For a more detailed discussion of the checks and balances in the relationships between the two Communities, see The Buddhist Monastic Code, volume II, chapter 23.

In the following translation, I have marked the correspondences between the bhikkhus' and bhikkhunīs' rules in brackets. Where the brackets follow the number of the bhikkhunī rule and simply contain a number, the corresponding bhikkhus' rule is in the same section in the Bhikkhu Pāṭimokkha as in the Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha. Thus, under the Saṅghādisesa rules, 7 [5] means that the Bhikkhunīs' Saṅghādisesa 7 is identical with the Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa 5. If the brackets follow the rule and simply contain a reference to a rule in the Mahavagga (Mv) or Cullavagga (Cv), the corresponding bhikkhus' rule is contained in the Khandhakas. If the brackets follow the rule and include the word "see" followed by a number, the corresponding bhikkhus' rule is similar rather than identical. Correspondences in the Sekhiya and Adhikaraṇa-samatha sections are not marked, as these two sections are completely identical in the two Pāṭimokkhas.

Rules marked with an asterisk (*) are identical with — or directly related to — vows included in the Eight Garudhammas, or Rules of Respect. On this topic, see The Buddhist Monastic Code, volume II, chapter 23. Some writers have argued that, because the rules in question are all pācittiya rules, and because the Rules of Respect impose a more stringent penalty than a simple confession for overstepping the vows, we must assume that the vows and their more stringent punishment were added later to the canon, in an attempt to oppress the bhikkhunīs. However, a standard principle throughout the Vinaya — formulated in Adhikaraṇa-samatha 4 in both Pāṭimokkhas — is that an offender cannot be penalized until he/she has confessed to an offense. In light of this principle, the confession required by the pācittiya rules would be a first, necessary step before imposing the half-month penance stipulated in the fifth vow.

The translation here is based on the complete Pali Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha in Mohan Wijayaratna, Buddhist Nuns: The Birth and Development of a Women's Monastic Order (BN), although there were many spots where I had to rely on the Thai edition of the Pali Canon to correct mistakes in BN. I have also consulted I.B. Horner's partial English translation of the Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha rules in The Book of Discipline, volume three (BD); the partial Thai translation included in Mahamakut's complete translation of the Pali Canon; the complete English translation in BN; and the complete translation in The Pāṭimokkha, edited by William Pruitt and translated by K. R. Norman (N). Where my translation differs from BD, I have marked it with a (§); where it differs from BN, a (¶); where it differs from N, a (•). 

Parenthetical insertions in the rules, if otherwise unmarked, are based on the canonical word-commentary from the Bhikkhunī Vibhanga, the part of the Vinaya Pitaka that contains the Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha together with its explanatory material. If marked with the abbreviation "Comm:", parenthetical insertions in the rules are drawn from the Commentary, Buddhaghosa's Samantapasadika. Technical issues are explained in the endnotes.

*google translationВОЗМОЖНО КТОТО ЧТОТО ПОЙМЕТ ИЛИ ДОГАДАЕТСЯ*Переводчика Введение
Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha содержит 311 правил. Из них 181 являются общими с Бхиккху Pāṭimokkha: четыре Pārājikas, семь Saṅghādisesas, 18 Nissaggiya Pācittiyas (NP), 70 Pācittiyas, все 75 Sekhiyas, и все семь Adhikaraṇa-саматха правил. Кроме того, Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha содержит 13 Pācittiya правила, идентичные правила для монахов, которые содержатся в Khandhakas, один Pārājika правила, аналогичного монахи "Saṅghādisesa правило, один Pārājika правила, аналогичного монахи" Pācittiya правило, два Saṅghādisesa правила аналогичные в монахи "Khandhaka правила, два NP правила похожи на бхиккху" НП правила, три Pācittiyas похожие на бхиккху "Saṅghādisesa, семь Pācittiyas похожие на бхиккху" Pācittiyas и восемь Pācittiyas похожи на правила для монахов, которые содержатся в Khandhakas. Кроме того, восемь Pāṭidesanīya правила bhikkhunīs являются разработки одного Pācittiya правило монахи.

Таким образом Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha содержит 85 правил, для которых Есть нет прямого соответствия в правилах для монахов. Некоторые авторы интерпретировали эти дополнительные правила, как знак попытки давить bhikkhunīs несправедливо, но это должно быть отмечено, что:

1.more чем одна треть из этих дополнительных правил были разработаны для защиты bhikkhunīs от прямых получателей оскорбительных или неосторожного поведения других bhikkhunīs;
2.Two из дополнительных правил (Pācittiyas 6 и 44) предотвратить bhikkhunīs от подвергая себя в состоянии рабства, чтобы монахи или миряне;
3.according с правилами "происхождения истории, все, кроме трех дополнительных правил (59 Pācittiyas, 94 и 95) были сформулированы только после bhikkhunīs пожаловался монахам о поведении странствующих bhikkhunī's.
Что характерно, эти последние три исключения были сформулированы после жалоб инициирован монахам, и они касаются непосредственно на формальное подчинение Bhikkhunī сообщества Бхиккху сообщества. Однако, они уравновешиваются два правила исключительно Бхиккху Pāṭimokkha - НП 4 и 17 - которые были сформулированы по просьбе bhikkhunīs для предотвращения монахов от злоупотребления их положением в иерархии таким образом, что будет препятствовать практике bhikkhunīs "из Дхарму. Для более детального обсуждения системы сдержек и противовесов в отношениях между двумя общинами, см. буддийской монашеской кодекса, том II, глава 23.

В следующий перевод, я отметил соответствий между монахов и bhikkhunīs "правила в скобках. Где скобки следовать число bhikkhunī правила и просто содержать номер, правила соответствующих монахов "находится в том же разделе в Бхиккху Pāṭimokkha как в Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha. Таким образом, при Saṅghādisesa правила, 7 [5] означает, что Bhikkhunīs "Saṅghādisesa 7 совпадает с бхиккху" Saṅghādisesa 5. Если скобки следовать правилу и просто содержать ссылку на правила в Mahavagga (Mv) или Cullavagga (CV), правила соответствующих монахов 'содержится в Khandhakas. Если скобки следовать правилу и включать слова "видеть" с указанием числа, правило соответствующих монахов "похож, а не идентичны. Соответствия в Sekhiya и Adhikaraṇa-саматха разделов не отмечены, так как эти две части полностью идентичны в двух Pāṭimokkhas.

Правила, отмеченные звездочкой (*) совпадают с - или непосредственно связанных с - обеты включены в восемь Garudhammas, или Правила уважения. На эту тему см. в буддийской монашеской кодекса, том II, глава 23. Некоторые авторы утверждают, что, поскольку правила в которых идет речь, все pācittiya правила, и потому, что правила Уважение наложить более строгие наказание, чем простое признание за превышение обеты, мы должны считать, что клятвы и их более строгие наказания были добавлены позже к канону, в попытке угнетать bhikkhunīs. Однако, стандартный принцип всей Виная - сформулированы в Adhikaraṇa-саматха 4 в обоих Pāṭimokkhas - в том, что преступник не может быть наказан, пока он / она призналась в совершении преступления. В свете этого принципа, исповедь требует pācittiya правил будет первый, необходимый шаг до введения половиной месяца покаяния предусмотренных в пятый обет.

Перевод здесь, основан на полном пали Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha в Мохан Wijayaratna, буддийской монахини: рождение и развитие монашеского ордена женщин (BN), хотя было много мест, где я должен был полагаться на тайский издание пали Canon к исправить ошибки в BN. Я также провел консультации I.B. частичный английский Хорнера перевод Bhikkhunī правила Pāṭimokkha в Книгу дисциплины, объем трех (BD); частичное тайский перевод включен в полный перевод Mahamakut о пали Canon, полный английский перевод в Б. Н., и полный перевод в Pāṭimokkha, редакцией Уильяма Прюитт и переведен с помощью КР Норман (N). Где мой перевод отличается от BD, я отметил это с (§), где он отличается от Б.Н., (¶), где он отличается от N, (•).

Parenthetical вставки в правила, если иное без опознавательных знаков, основанных на каноническое слово-комментарий от Bhikkhunī Vibhanga, часть Виная Питака, который содержит Bhikkhunī Pāṭimokkha вместе с пояснительными материалами. Если отмеченные аббревиатура "Комм:", скобки вставки в правила взяты из комментария, Samantapasadika Буддхагхоши's. Технические вопросы описаны в концевых сносок.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Pārājika   
1 [1]. Should any bhikkhunī willingly engage in sexual intercourse, even with a male animal, she is defeated and no longer in affiliation.

2 [2]. Should any bhikkhunī, in what is reckoned a theft, take what is not given from an inhabited area or from the wilderness — just as when, in the taking of what is not given, kings arresting the criminal would flog, imprison, or banish her, saying, "You are a robber, you are a fool, you are benighted, you are a thief" — a bhikkhunī in the same way taking what is not given is defeated and no longer in affiliation.

3 [3]. Should any bhikkhunī intentionally deprive a human being of life, or search for an assassin for him, or praise the advantages of death, or incite him to die, saying, "My good man, what use is this evil, miserable life to you? Death would be better for you than life," or with such an idea in mind, such a purpose in mind, should in various ways praise the advantages of death or incite him to die, she also is defeated and no longer in affiliation.

4 [4]. Should any bhikkhunī, without direct knowledge, boast of a superior human state, a truly noble knowledge and vision as present in herself, saying, "Thus do I know; thus do I see," such that regardless of whether or not she is cross-examined on a later occasion, she — being remorseful and desirous of purification — might say, "Ladies, not knowing, I said I know; not seeing, I said I see — vainly, falsely, idly," unless it was from over-estimation, she also is defeated and no longer in affiliation.

5. Should any bhikkhunī, lusting, consent to a lusting man's rubbing, rubbing up against, taking hold of, touching, or fondling (her) below the collar-bone and above the circle of the knees, she also is defeated and no longer in affiliation for being "one above the circle of the knees." [See Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa 2]

6. Should any bhikkhunī, knowing that (another) bhikkhunī has fallen into an act (entailing) defeat, neither accuse her herself nor inform the group, and then — whether she (the other bhikkhunī) is still alive or has died, has been expelled or gone over to another sect — she (this bhikkhunī) should say, "Even before, ladies, I knew of this bhikkhunī that 'This sister is of such-and-such a sort,' and I didn't accuse her myself nor did I inform the group," then she also is defeated and no longer in affiliation for being "one who concealed a fault." [See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 64]

7. Should any bhikkhunī follow a bhikkhu who has been suspended by a united Community (of bhikkhus) in line with the Dhamma, in line with the Vinaya, in line with the teacher's instructions, and who is disrespectful, has not made amends, has broken off his friendship (with the bhikkhus), the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Lady, that bhikkhu has been suspended by a united Community in line with the Dhamma, in line with the Vinaya, in line with the teacher's instructions. He is disrespectful, he has not made amends, he has broken off his friendship. Do not follow him, lady."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then she also is defeated and no longer in affiliation for being "a follower of a suspended (bhikkhu)." (§¶•) [1]

8. Should any bhikkhunī, lusting, consent to a lusting man's taking hold of her hand or touching the edge of her outer robe, or should she stand with him or converse with him or go to a rendezvous with him, or should she consent to his approaching her, or should she enter a hidden place with him, or should she dispose her body to him — (any of these) for the purpose of that unrighteous act (Comm: physical contact) — then she also is defeated and no longer in affiliation for "(any of) eight grounds." (§)

Saṅghādisesa   
1. Should any bhikkhunī start litigation against a householder, a householder's son, a slave, or a worker, or even against a wandering contemplative: this bhikkhunī, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community. (•)

2. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly give Acceptance (upasampada) to a woman thief sentenced to death, without having obtained permission from the king or the Community or the (governing) council or the (governing) committee or the (governing) guild — unless the woman is allowable (i.e., already ordained in another sect or with other bhikkhunīs) — this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community. [See Mv.I.43.1]

3. Should any bhikkhunī go among villages alone or go to the other shore of a river alone or stay away for a night alone or fall behind her companion(s) alone: this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

4. Should any bhikkhunī — without having obtained permission from the Community who performed the act, without knowing the desire of the group — restore a bhikkhunī whom a Community acting harmony in line with the Dhamma, in line with the Vinaya, in line with the teacher's instructions, has suspended: this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community. [See Cv.I.28-29]

5. Should any bhikkhunī, lusting, having received staple or non-staple food from the hand of a lusting man, consume or chew it: this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

6. Should any bhikkhunī say, "What does it matter to you whether this man is lusting or not, when you are not lusting? Please, lady, take what the man is giving — staple or non-staple food — with your own hand and consume or chew it": this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

7 [5]. Should any bhikkhunī engage in conveying a man's intentions to a woman or a woman's intentions to a man, proposing marriage or paramourage — even if only for a momentary liaison: this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

8 [8]. Should any bhikkhunī — corrupt, aversive, disgruntled — charge a bhikkhunī with an unfounded case entailing defeat, (thinking), "Perhaps I may bring about her fall from this celibate life," then regardless of whether or not she is cross-examined on a later occasion, if the issue is unfounded and the bhikkhunī confesses her aversion: this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

9 [9]. Should any bhikkhunī — corrupt, aversive, disgruntled — using as a mere ploy an aspect of an issue that pertains otherwise, charge a bhikkhunī with a case entailing defeat, (thinking), "Perhaps I may bring about her fall from this celibate life," then regardless of whether or not she is cross-examined on a later occasion, if the issue pertains otherwise, an aspect used as a mere ploy, and the bhikkhunī confesses her aversion: this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the first act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

10. Should any bhikkhunī, angry and displeased, say, "I repudiate the Buddha, I repudiate the Dhamma, I repudiate the Sangha, I repudiate the Training. Since when were the Sakyan-daughter contemplatives the only contemplatives? There are other contemplatives who are conscientious, scrupulous, and desirous of training. I will practice the holy life in their company," the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Lady, don't — angry and displeased — say, 'I repudiate the Buddha, I repudiate the Dhamma, I repudiate the Sangha, I repudiate the Training. Since when were the Sakyan-daughter contemplatives the only contemplatives? There are other contemplatives who are conscientious, scrupulous, and desirous of training. I will practice the holy life in their company.' Take delight, lady. The Dhamma is well-expounded. Follow the holy life for the right ending of suffering."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the third act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

11. Should any bhikkhunī, overthrown in even a trifling issue, angry and displeased, say, "The bhikkhunīs are biased through favoritism, biased through aversion, biased through delusion, biased through fear," the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Lady, don't — overthrown in even a trifling issue, angry and displeased — say, 'The bhikkhunīs are biased through favoritism, biased through aversion, biased through delusion, biased through fear. It may be that you, lady, are biased through favoritism, biased through aversion, biased through delusion, biased through fear."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the third act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

12. In case bhikkhunīs are living entangled, depraved in their conduct, depraved in their reputation, depraved in their notoriety (depraved in their livelihood), exasperating the Bhikkhunī Community, hiding one another's faults, the bhikkhunīs are to admonish them thus: "The sisters are living entangled, depraved in their conduct, depraved in their reputation, depraved in their notoriety. Split up (your group), ladies. The Community recommends strict isolation for the sisters."

And should those bhikkhunīs, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke them up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times by the bhikkhunīs they desist, that is good. If they do not desist, then these bhikkhunīs, also, as soon as they have fallen into the third act of offence, are to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community. (§¶)

13. Should any bhikkhunī say (to the bhikkhunīs criticized in the preceding case), "Live entangled, ladies. Don't live separately. There are other bhikkhunīs in the Community with the same conduct, the same reputation, the same notoriety, exasperating the Bhikkhunī Community, hiding one another's faults, but the Community doesn't say anything to them. It's simply because of your weakness (lack of partisans) that the Community — with contempt, scorn, intolerance, and threats — says, 'The sisters are living entangled, depraved in their conduct, depraved in their reputation, depraved in their notoriety. Split up (your group), ladies. The Community recommends strict isolation for the sisters,'" the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Lady, don't say, 'Live entangled, ladies. Don't live separately. There are other bhikkhunīs in the Community with the same conduct, the same reputation, the same notoriety, exasperating the Bhikkhunī Community, hiding one another's faults, but the Community doesn't say anything to them. It's simply because of your weakness that the Community — with contempt, scorn, intolerance, and threats — says, "The sisters are living entangled, depraved in their conduct, depraved in their reputation, depraved in their notoriety. Split up (your group), ladies. The Community recommends strict isolation for the sisters."'"

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the third act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community. (§•)

14 [10]. Should any bhikkhunī agitate for a schism in a united Community, or should she persist in taking up an issue conducive to schism, the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Do not, lady, agitate for a schism in a united Community or persist in taking up an issue conducive to schism. Let the lady be reconciled with the Community, for a united Community, on courteous terms, without dispute, with a common recitation, dwells in peace."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the third act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

15 [11]. Should bhikkhunīs — one, two, or three — who are followers and partisans of that bhikkhunī, say, "Do not, ladies, admonish that bhikkhunī in any way. She is an exponent of the Dhamma, she is an exponent of the Vinaya. She acts with our consent and approval. She knows, she speaks for us, and that is pleasing to us," the bhikkhunīs are to admonish them thus: "Do not say that, ladies. That bhikkhunī is not an exponent of the Dhamma and she is not an exponent of the Vinaya. Do not, ladies, approve of a schism in the Community. Let the ladies' (minds) be reconciled with the Community, for a united Community, on courteous terms, without dispute, with a common recitation, dwells in peace."

And should those bhikkhunīs, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke them up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times by the bhikkhunīs they desist, that is good. If they do not desist, then these bhikkhunīs, also, as soon as they have fallen into the third act of offence, are to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

16 [12]. In case a bhikkhunī is by nature difficult to admonish — who, when being legitimately admonished by the bhikkhunīs with reference to the training rules included in the (Pāṭimokkha) recitation, makes herself unadmonishable, (saying,) "Do not, ladies, say anything to me, good or bad; and I won't say anything to the ladies, good or bad. Refrain, ladies, from admonishing me" — the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Let the lady not make herself unadmonishable. Let the lady make herself admonishable. Let the lady admonish the bhikkhunīs in accordance with what is right, and the bhikkhunīs will admonish the lady in accordance with what is right; for it is thus that the Blessed One's following is nurtured: through mutual admonition, through mutual rehabilitation."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the third act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

17 [13]. In case a bhikkhunī living in dependence on a certain village or town is a corrupter of families, a woman of depraved conduct — whose depraved conduct is both seen and heard about, and the families she has corrupted are both seen and heard about — the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "You, lady, are a corrupter of families, a woman of depraved conduct. Your depraved conduct is both seen and heard about, and the families you have corrupted are both seen and heard about. Leave this monastery, lady. Enough of your staying here."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, say about the bhikkhunīs, "The bhikkhunīs are biased through favoritism, biased through aversion, biased through delusion, biased through fear, in that for this sort of offense they banish some and do not banish others," the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Do not say that, lady. The bhikkhunīs are not biased through favoritism, are not biased through aversion, are not biased through delusion, are not biased through fear. You, lady, are a corrupter of families, a woman of depraved conduct. Your depraved conduct is both seen and heard about, and the families you have corrupted are both seen and heard about. Leave this monastery, lady. Enough of your staying here."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, then this bhikkhunī, also, as soon as she has fallen into the third act of offence, is to be (temporarily) driven out, and it entails initial and subsequent meetings of the Community.

Nissaggiya Pācittiya   
Part One: The Bowl Chapter   
1. Should any bhikkhunī make a bowl-hoard (have more than one bowl in her possession), it is to be forfeited and confessed. [See Bhikkhus' NP 21]

2. Should any bhikkhunī, having determined an out-of-season cloth to be an in-season cloth, distribute it, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§¶�•) [2]

3. Should any bhikkhunī, having exchanged robe-cloth with another bhikkhunī, later say to her, "Here, lady. This is your robe-cloth. Bring me that robe-cloth of mine. What was yours is still yours. What was mine is still mine. Bring me that one of mine. Take yours back," and then snatch it back or have it snatched back, it is to be forfeited and confessed. [See Bhikkhus' NP 5]

4. Should any bhikkhunī, having had one thing requested, (then send it back and) have another thing requested, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

5. Should any bhikkhunī, having had one thing bought, (then send it back and) have another thing bought, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

6. Should any bhikkhunī, using a fund intended for one purpose, dedicated to one purpose for a Community, have something else bought, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•)

7. Should any bhikkhunī, having herself asked for a fund intended for one purpose, dedicated to one purpose for a Community, use it to have something else bought, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•) [3]

8. Should any bhikkhunī, using a fund intended for one purpose, dedicated to one purpose for a group, have something else bought, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•)

9. Should any bhikkhunī, having herself asked for a fund intended for one purpose, dedicated to one purpose for a group, use it to have something else bought, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•)

10. Should any bhikkhunī, having herself asked for a fund intended for one purpose, dedicated to one purpose for an individual, use it to have something else bought, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•)

Part Two: The Robe-cloth Chapter   
11. When a bhikkhunī is asking for a heavy cloth, one worth four "bronzes" at most may be asked for. If she asks for more than that, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•)

12. When a bhikkhunī is asking for a light cloth, one worth two and a half "bronzes" at most may be asked for. If she asks for more than that, it is to be forfeited and confessed. (§•)

13 [1]. When a bhikkhunī has finished her robe and the frame is destroyed (her kathina privileges are in abeyance), she is to keep extra robe-cloth ten days at most. Beyond that, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

14 [2]. When a bhikkhunī has finished her robe and the frame is destroyed (her kathina privileges are in abeyance): If she dwells apart from (any of) her five robes even for one night — unless authorized by the bhikkhunīs — it is to be forfeited and confessed.

15 [3]. When a bhikkhunī has finished her robe and the frame is destroyed (her kathina privileges are in abeyance): Should out-of-season robe-cloth accrue to her, she may accept it if she so desires. Having accepted it, she is to make it up immediately (into a cloth requisite). But should it not be enough, she may lay it aside for a month at most if she has an expectation for filling the lack. If she should keep it beyond that, even when she has an expectation (for further cloth), it is to be forfeited and confessed.

16 [6]. Should any bhikkhunī ask for robe-cloth from a man or woman householder unrelated to her, except at the proper occasion, it is to be forfeited and confessed. Here the proper occasion is this: The bhikkhunī's robe has been snatched away or destroyed. This is the proper occasion here.

17 [7]. If that unrelated man or woman householder presents the bhikkhunī with many robes (pieces of robe-cloth), she is to accept at most (enough for) an upper and a lower robe. If she accepts more than that, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

18 [8]. In case a man or woman householder unrelated (to the bhikkhunī) prepares a robe fund for the sake of a bhikkhunī, thinking. "Having purchased a robe with this robe fund, I will clothe the bhikkhunī named so-and-so with a robe:" If the bhikkhunī, not previously invited, approaching (the householder) should make a stipulation with regard to the robe, saying, "It would be good indeed, sir, if you clothed me (with a robe), having purchased a robe of such-and-such a sort with this robe fund" — out of a desire for something fine — it is to be forfeited and confessed.

19 [9]. In case two householders — men or women — unrelated (to the bhikkhunī) prepare separate robe funds for the sake of a bhikkhunī, thinking, "Having purchased separate robes with these separate robe funds of ours, we will clothe the bhikkhunī named so-and-so with robes": If the bhikkhunī, not previously invited, approaching (them) should make a stipulation with regard to the robe, saying, "It would be good indeed, sirs, if you clothed me (with a robe), having purchased a robe of such-and-such a sort with these separate robe funds, the two (funds) together for one (robe)" — out of a desire for something fine — it is to be forfeited and confessed.

20 [10]. In case a king, a royal official, a brahman, or a householder sends a robe fund for the sake of a bhikkhunī via a messenger, (saying,) "Having purchased a robe with this robe fund, clothe the bhikkhunī named so-and-so with a robe": If the messenger, approaching the bhikkhunī, should say, "This is a robe fund being delivered for the sake of the lady. May the lady accept this robe fund," then the bhikkhunī is to tell the messenger: "We do not accept robe funds, my friend. We accept robes (robe-cloth) as are proper according to season."

If the messenger should say to the bhikkhunī, "Does the lady have a steward?" then, bhikkhunīs, if the bhikkhunī desires a robe, she may indicate a steward — either a monastery attendant or a lay follower — (saying,) "That, sir, is the bhikkhunīs' steward."

If the messenger, having instructed the steward and going to the bhikkhunī, should say, "I have instructed the steward the lady indicated. May the lady go (to her) and she will clothe you with a robe in season," then the bhikkhunī, desiring a robe and approaching the steward, may prompt and remind her two or three times, "I have need of a robe." Should (the steward) produce the robe after being prompted and reminded two or three times, that is good.

If she should not produce the robe, (the bhikkhunī) should stand in silence four times, five times, six times at most for that purpose. Should (the steward) produce the robe after (the bhikkhunī) has stood in silence for the purpose four, five, six times at most, that is good.

If she should not produce the robe (at that point), should she then produce the robe after (the bhikkhunī) has endeavored further than that, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

If she should not produce (the robe), then the bhikkhunī herself should go to the place from which the robe fund was brought, or a messenger should be sent (to say), "The robe fund that you, venerable sirs, sent for the sake of the bhikkhunī has given no benefit to the bhikkhunī at all. May the you be united with what is yours. May what is yours not be lost." This is the proper course here.

Part Three: The Gold and Silver Chapter   
21 [18]. Should any bhikkhunī take gold and silver, or have it taken, or consent to its being deposited (near her), it is to be forfeited and confessed.

22 [19]. Should any bhikkhunī engage in various types of monetary exchange, it (the income) is to be forfeited and confessed.

23 [20]. Should any bhikkhunī engage in various types of trade, (the article obtained) is to be forfeited and confessed.

24 [22]. Should any bhikkhunī with an alms bowl having less than five mends ask for another new bowl, it is to be forfeited and confessed. The bowl is to be forfeited by the bhikkhunī to the company of bhikkhunīs. That company of bhikkhunīs' final bowl should be presented to the bhikkhunī, (saying,) "This, bhikkhunī, is your bowl. It is to be kept until broken." This is the proper course here.

25 [23]. There are these tonics to be taken by sick bhikkhunīs: ghee, fresh butter, oil, honey, sugar/molasses. Having been received, they are to be used from storage seven days at most. Beyond that, they are to be forfeited and confessed.

26 [25]. Should any bhikkhunī — having herself given robe-cloth to (another) bhikkhunī and then being angered and displeased — snatch it away or have it snatched away, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

27 [26]. Should any bhikkhunī, having requested thread, have robe-cloth woven by weavers, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

28 [27]. In case a man or woman householder unrelated (to the bhikkhunī) has robe-cloth woven by weavers for the sake of a bhikkhunī, and if the bhikkhunī, not previously invited (by the householder), having approached the weavers, should make stipulations with regard to the cloth, saying, "This cloth, friends, is to be woven for my sake. Make it long, make it broad, make it tightly woven, well woven, well spread, well scraped, well smoothed, and perhaps I may reward you with a little something"; and should that bhikkhunī, having said that, reward them with a little something, even as much as almsfood, it (the cloth) is to be forfeited and confessed.

29 [28]. Ten days prior to the third-month Kattika full moon, should robe-cloth offered in urgency accrue to a bhikkhunī, she is to accept it if she regards it as offered in urgency. Once she has accepted it, she may keep it throughout the robe season. Beyond that, it is to be forfeited and confessed.

30 [30]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly divert to herself gains that had been allocated for a Community, they are to be forfeited and confessed.

Pācittiya   
Part One: The Garlic Chapter   
1. Should any bhikkhunī eat garlic, it is to be confessed. [Cv.V.34.1]

2. Should any bhikkhunī have the hair in the "confining places" (armpits and pelvic areas) removed, it is to be confessed. (§•) [Cv.V.27.4] [4]

3. (Genital) slapping (even to the extent of consenting to a blow with a lotus-leaf) is to be confessed. [See Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa 1]

4. (The insertion of) a dildo is to be confessed. (§•) [See Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa 1]

5. When a bhikkhunī is giving herself an ablution, is to be given only to the depth of two finger joints (and using no more than two fingers). Beyond that, it is to be confessed. [See Bhikkhus' Saṅghādisesa 1] (§)

6. Should any bhikkhunī, when a bhikkhu is eating, attend on him with water or a fan, it is to be confessed.

7. Should any bhikkhunī, having requested raw grain or having had it requested, having roasted it or having had it roasted, having pounded it or having had it pounded, having cooked it or having had it cooked, then eat it, it is to be confessed.

8. Should any bhikkhunī toss or get someone else to toss excrement or urine or trash or leftovers over a wall or a fence, it is to be confessed.

9. Should any bhikkhunī toss or get someone else to toss excrement or urine or trash or leftovers on living crops, it is to be confessed.

10. Should any bhikkhunī go to see dancing or singing or instrument-playing, it is to be confessed. [Cv.V.2.6]

Part Two: The Darkness Chapter   
11. Should any bhikkhunī stand or converse with a man, one on one, in the darkness of the night without a light, it is to be confessed.

12. Should any bhikkhunī stand or converse with a man, one on one, in a concealed place, it is to be confessed.

13. Should any bhikkhunī stand or converse with a man, one on one, in the open air, it is to be confessed.

14. Should any bhikkhunī — along a road, in a cul-de-sac, or at a crossroads — stand or converse with a man one on one, or whisper in his ear, or dismiss the bhikkhunī who is her companion, it is to be confessed.

15. Should any bhikkhunī, having gone to family residences before the meal (before noon), having sat down on a seat, depart without taking the owner's leave, it is to be confessed. (•)

16. Should any bhikkhunī, having gone to family residences after the meal (between noon and sunset), sit or lie down on a seat without asking the owner's permission, it is to be confessed.

17. Should any bhikkhunī, having gone to family residences in the wrong time (between sunset and dawn), having spread out bedding or having had it spread out, sit or lie down (there) without asking the owner's permission, it is to be confessed.

18. Should any bhikkhunī, because of a misapprehension, because of a misunderstanding, malign another (bhikkhunī), it is to be confessed. (•)

19. Should any bhikkhunī curse herself or another (bhikkhunī) with regard to hell or the holy life, it is to be confessed.

20. Should any bhikkhunī weep, beating and beating herself, it is to be confessed.

Part Three: The Naked Chapter   
21. Should any bhikkhunī bathe naked, it is to be confessed. [See Mv.VIII.28 & Cv.V.16.2]

22. When a bhikkhunī is making a bathing cloth, it is to be made to the standard measurement. Here the standard is this: four spans — using the sugata span — in length, two spans in width. In excess of that, it is to be cut down and confessed. [See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 91]

23. Should any bhikkhunī, having unsewn (another) bhikkhunī's robe or having had it unsewn, and then later — when there are no obstructions — neither sew it nor make an effort to have it sewn within four or five days, it is to be confessed. (§•)

24. Should any bhikkhunī exceed her five-day outer robe period, it is to be confessed. (§¶) [5]

25. Should any bhikkhunī wear a robe that should be given back (one that she has borrowed from another bhikkhunī without asking her permission), it is to be confessed.

26. Should any bhikkhunī put an obstruction in the way of a group's receiving robe-cloth, it is to be confessed.

27. Should any bhikkhunī block a robe-cloth distribution that is in accordance with the rule, it is to be confessed.

28. Should any bhikkhunī give a contemplative robe (a robe that has been marked so as to be allowable for a bhikkhu or bhikkhunī) to a householder, a male wanderer, or female wanderer, it is to be confessed.

29. Should any bhikkhunī let the robe-season (the period for receiving kathina-donations) pass on the basis of a weak expectation for cloth, it is to be confessed.

30. Should any bhikkhunī block the dismantling of the kathina privileges in accordance with the rule, it is to be confessed.

Part Four: The Sharing Chapter   
31. Should two bhikkhunīs share a single bed, it is to be confessed. [Cv.V.19.2]

32. Should two bhikkhunīs share a single blanket or sleeping mat, it is to be confessed. [Cv.V.19.2]

33. Should any bhikkhunī intentionally cause annoyance to (another) bhikkhunī, it is to be confessed.

34. Should any bhikkhunī not attend to her ailing student nor make an effort to have her attended to, it is to be confessed. (§¶) [See Cv.VIII.12.2]

35. Should any bhikkhunī, having given living space to another bhikkhunī, then — angry and displeased — evict her or have her evicted, it is to be confessed.

36. Should any bhikkhunī live entangled with a householder or a householder's son, the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Lady, don't live entangled with a householder or a householder's son. Live alone, lady. The Community recommends strict isolation for the lady."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times by the bhikkhunīs she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, it is to be confessed.

37. Should any bhikkhunī, without joining a caravan of merchants, set out within the local king's territory on a journey considered dubious and risky, it is to be confessed. (§¶•)

38. Should any bhikkhunī, without joining a caravan of merchants, set out outside the local king's territory on a journey considered dubious and risky, it is to be confessed. (§¶•)

39. Should any bhikkhunī set out on a journey during the Rains-residence, it is to be confessed. (§•)[Mv.III.3.2]

40. Should any bhikkhunī, having completed the Rains-residence, not depart on a journey of at least five or six leagues, it is to be confessed.

Part Five: The Picture Gallery Chapter   
41. Should any bhikkhunī go to see a royal pleasure house or a picture gallery (any building decorated for amusement) or a park or a pleasure grove or a lotus pond, it is to be confessed.

42. Should any bhikkhunī make use of a dais or a throne, it is to be confessed. [Cv.VI.8] (§¶•) [6]

43. Should any bhikkhunī spin yarn (thread), it is to be confessed.

44. Should any bhikkhunī do a chore for a lay person, it is to be confessed. (§¶•) [7]

45. Should any bhikkhunī — when told by a bhikkhunī, "Come, lady. Help settle this issue," and having answered, "Very well" — then, when there are no obstructions, neither settle it nor make an effort to have it settled, it is to be confessed.

46. Should any bhikkhunī give, with her own hand, staple or non-staple food to a householder, a male wanderer, or a female wanderer, it is to be confessed. [See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 41]

47. Should any bhikkhunī use a menstrual cloth without having forfeited it (after her previous period), it is to be confessed. (¶)

48. Should any bhikkhunī depart on a journey without having forfeited her dwelling space, it is to be confessed. [See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 15]

49. Should any bhikkhunī study lowly arts (literally, bestial knowledge), it is to be confessed. [Cv.V.33.2 — for a list of lowly arts, see DN 2]

50. Should any bhikkhunī teach lowly arts, it is to be confessed. [Cv.V.33.2]

Part Six: The Monastery Chapter   
51. Should any bhikkhunī, without asking permission, knowingly enter a monastery containing a bhikkhu , it is to be confessed. [See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 23]

52. Should any bhikkhunī revile or insult a bhikkhu, it is to be confessed.*

53. Should any bhikkhunī, in a fit of temper, revile a group (the Bhikkhunī Community), it is to be confessed.

54. Should any bhikkhunī, having eaten and turned down an offer (of further food), chew or consume staple or non-staple food (elsewhere), it is to be confessed. (•)[See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 35]

55. Should any bhikkhunī be stingy with regard to families (supporters), it is to be confessed. (•) [8]

56. Should any bhikkhunī spend the Rains-residence in a dwelling where there are no bhikkhus (nearby), it is to be confessed.*

57. Should any bhikkhunī, having completed the Rains-residence, not invite (criticism) from both Communities with regard to three matters — what they have seen, heard, or suspected (her of doing) — it is to be confessed.*

58. Should any bhikkhunī not go for the exhortation or for the (meeting that defines) affiliation (i.e., the Uposatha), it is to be confessed.*

59. Every half-month a bhikkhunī should request two things from the Bhikkhu Community: the asking of the date of the Uposatha and the approaching for exhortation. In excess of that (half-month), it is to be confessed.*

60. Should any bhikkhunī, without having informed a Community or a group (of bhikkhunīs), alone with a man have a boil or scar that has appeared on the lower part of her body (between the navel and the knees) burst or cut open or cleaned or smeared with a salve or bandaged or unbandaged, it is to be confessed.

Part Seven: The Pregnant Woman Chapter   
61. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance (upasampada) of) a pregnant woman, it is to be confessed.

62. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a woman who is still nursing, it is to be confessed.

63. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a trainee who has not trained for two years in the six precepts, it is to be confessed.* [9]

64. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a trainee who has not trained for two years in the six precepts and who has not been authorized by a Community, it is to be confessed.

65. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a married woman who (has been married) less than twelve years, it is to be confessed. (¶•) [See Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 65] [10]

66. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a married woman who (has been married) fully twelve years but who has not trained for two years in the six precepts, it is to be confessed. (¶•) *

67. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a married woman who (has been married) fully twelve years and who has trained for two years in the six precepts but who has not been authorized by a Community, it is to be confessed. (¶•)

68. Should any bhikkhunī, having sponsored (the Acceptance of) her student, neither assist her (in her training) nor have her assisted for (the next) two years, it is to be confessed. [See Cv.VIII.12.2-11]

69. Should any bhikkhunī not attend to her preceptor for two years, it is to be confessed. [See Cv.VIII.11.2-18]

70. Should any bhikkhunī, having sponsored (the Acceptance of) her student, neither take her away nor have her taken away for at least five or six leagues, it is to be confessed. [11]

Part Eight: The Maiden Chapter   
71. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a maiden (unmarried woman/female novice) less than twenty years old, it is to be confessed. [Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 65]

72. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a maiden fully twenty years old but who has not trained for two years in the six precepts, it is to be confessed.

73. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a maiden fully twenty years old who has trained for two years in the six precepts but who has not been authorized by a Community, it is to be confessed.

74. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (an Acceptance) when she has less than twelve years (seniority), it is to be confessed. [See Mv.I.25.6]

75. Should any bhikkhunī, even if she has fully twelve years (seniority) sponsor (an Acceptance) when she has not been authorized by a Community (of bhikkhunīs), it is to be confessed.

76. Should any bhikkhunī — having been told, "Enough, lady, of your sponsoring (Acceptance) for the time being," and having answered, "Very well" — later complain, it is to be confessed.

77. Should any bhikkhunī — having said to a trainee, "If you give me a robe, I will sponsor you (for Acceptance)," — then, when there are no obstructions, neither sponsor her (Acceptance) nor make an effort to have her sponsored (for Acceptance), it is to be confessed.

78. Should any bhikkhunī — having said to a trainee, "If you attend to me for two years, I will sponsor you (for Acceptance)," — then, when there are no obstructions, neither sponsor her (Acceptance) nor make an effort to have her sponsored (for Acceptance), it is to be confessed.

79. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a trainee who is entangled with men, entangled with youths, temperamental, a cause of grief, it is to be confessed.

80. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a trainee without getting permission from her parents or her husband, it is to be confessed. [See Mv.I.54.6]

81. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (the Acceptance of) a trainee by means of stale giving of consent, it is to be confessed. (§¶•) [12]

82. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (Acceptances — act as a preceptor) in consecutive years, it is to be confessed.

83. Should any bhikkhunī sponsor (Acceptances — act as a preceptor for) two (trainees) in one year, it is to be confessed.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

а вот опять весьма приблизит перевод
Pārājika
1 [1]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī добровольно участвовать в половом акте, даже с самец, она терпит поражение и больше не в принадлежности.

2 [2]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, в том, что отсчитывается кражи, принять то, что не дано от населенного пункта или из пустыни - так же, как, когда, в принятии того, что не дано, короли арест уголовного будут пороть, сажать в тюрьму или изгнать ее , говоря: "Вы разбойник, ты дурак, ты темный, ты вор" - bhikkhunī так же, принимая, что не дано терпит поражение и больше не в принадлежности.

3 [3]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī намеренно лишить человеческого бытия жизни, или искать убийцу для него, или хвалить преимущества смерти, или подстрекать его к смерти, говоря: "Мой добрый человек, какая польза от этого зла, несчастной жизни для вас? Смерть будет лучше для вас, чем жизнь ", или с такой идеей в виду, такие цели в виду, должны по-разному похвалы преимущества смерти или подстрекать к ней, чтобы он умер, она также является поражение и больше не в принадлежности.

4 [4]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, без прямого знания, похвастаться превосходной человеческого состояния, действительно благородный знаний и видения, как присутствующие в себя, говоря: "Так я знаю, поэтому я вижу," такие, что независимо от того, или не она является кросс рассмотрен на более позднем случае, она - время раскаяния и желая очистки - можно сказать, "Дамы, не зная, я сказал, что я знаю, не видя, я сказал, я вижу - напрасно, ложно, сложа руки", если он был из более чем -оценка, она также является поражение и больше не в принадлежности.

5. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, вожделеющий, согласие на трение вожделеющий человека, потирая против, взяв, прикосновение или ласки (ее) ниже ключицы и выше круг колени, она также является поражение и больше не в принадлежности за то, что "один над круг колени". [См. Saṅghādisesa бхиккху '2]

6. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, зная, что (еще) bhikkhunī упал в акте (влекущих) поражения, ни обвинять ее в себе, ни информировать группу, а затем - будь она (других bhikkhunī) все еще жив или умер, был изгнан или перешли на другой раздел - она (эта bhikkhunī) должен сказать: "Еще до того, дамы, я знал об этом bhikkhunī, что" Это сестра такого-то и такой-рода, и я не обвинять ее в себе и не Я сообщаю группы ", то она также является поражение и больше не в принадлежности за то, что" тот, кто скрывается вина ". [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '64]

7. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī следовать монах, который был приостановлен единого сообщества (монахов) в соответствии с Дхармой, в соответствии с Виная, в соответствии с инструкциями учителя, а кто неуважительно, не сделало вносит изменения, разорвал его дружба (с монахов), bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "Леди, что монах был приостановлен единого сообщества в соответствии с Дхармой, в соответствии с Виная, в соответствии с инструкциями учителя Он неуважительно. , он не сделал вносит изменения, он разорвал его дружбу. Не следовать за ним, дама ".

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то она также является поражение и больше не в принадлежности за то, что "последователь приостановлено (монах)." (§ ¶ •) [1]

8. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, вожделеющий, согласие на взяв вожделеющий человека ее руки или прикосновение края ее внешней халат, или она должна стоять с ним или общаться с ним или пойти на свидание с ним, или она должна согласие на его приближается ее, или она должна войти скрытом месте с ним, или она должна распоряжаться ее телом к нему - (любой из них) для целей, что неправедные деяния (Комм: физический контакт), - то она также является поражение и больше не в принадлежности для "(любой) восемь оснований". (§)

Saṅghādisesa
1. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī судебных начать против домохозяин, сын домохозяина, раба, или работника, или даже против блуждающих созерцательной: это bhikkhunī, как только она попала в первый акт преступления, должно быть (временно) Управлено из, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества. (•)

2. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно дают Acceptance (upasampada) к женщине вор приговорен к смертной казни, без получения разрешения от короля или сообщества или (управляющих) совета или (управления) Комитета или (управляющих) гильдии - если женщина допустимый (т. е. уже рукоположен в другой раздел или с другими bhikkhunīs) - это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первый акт преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих совещаниях Сообщества. [См. Mv.I.43.1]

3. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī идти в гущу деревни в одиночку или перейти на другой берег реки в одиночку или остаться в стороне в течение ночи в одиночку или отставать ее спутник (ы) в одиночку: это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первом акте преступление, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

4. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - без получения разрешения сообщества, который проводится действовать, не зная желание группы - восстановление bhikkhunī которых сообщества, действующего гармонии в соответствии с Дхармой, в соответствии с Виная, в соответствии с инструкциями учителя , приостановил: это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первый акт преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества. [См. Cv.I.28-29]

5. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, вожделеющий, получив основной или не основным продуктом питания от руки вожделеющий человек, потребляют или жевать: это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первый акт преступления, должно быть (временно ) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

6. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сказать, "Какое это имеет значение для вас ли этот человек вожделеющий или нет, когда вы не вожделеющий Пожалуйста, леди, принять то, что человек дает? - Основной или не основным продуктом питания - своей рукой и потреблять или жевать ": это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первый акт преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

7 [5]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī участвовать в передаче намерения человека к женщине или намерения женщины на человека, в котором предлагается брака или paramourage - даже если только для мгновенной связи: это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первый акт преступления , должна быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

8 [8]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - коррумпированные, отвращение, недовольных - заряд bhikkhunī с необоснованными случае влекущие поражение, (про себя): "Возможно, я может привести к ее падение от этого безбрачия жизни", то независимо от того, или нет она перекрестному допросу на позже случаю, если вопрос является необоснованным и bhikkhunī признается ей отвращение: это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в первый акт преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих совещаниях из сообщества.

9 [9]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - коррумпированные, отвращение, недовольных - используя в качестве простой уловкой аспект вопроса, который относится в противном случае, заряд bhikkhunī с влекущие случае поражения, (про себя): "Возможно, я может привести к ее падение от этого безбрачия жизни, ", то независимо от того, или не она перекрестный допрос на более позднем случае, если вопрос касается в противном случае, аспект использоваться в качестве простой уловкой, и bhikkhunī признается ей отвращение: это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в Первым актом преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

10. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, сердитый и недовольный, скажем, "я отказаться от Будды, я отказаться от Дхармы, я отказаться от Сангхи, я отказаться от обучения. Так, когда были Sakyan-дочь созерцателей только созерцателями? Есть и другие отшельники которые добросовестный ., скрупулезно, и стремясь подготовки Я буду практиковать святую жизнь в их компании, "bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так:" Леди, не - сердитый и недовольный - сказать: "Я отказаться от Будды, я отказаться от Дхармы , я отказаться от Сангхи, я отказаться от обучения. Так, когда были Sakyan-дочь созерцателей только созерцателями? Есть и другие отшельники которые добросовестный, скрупулезный, и желая обучения. Я буду практиковать святую жизнь в их компании. Возьмите восторга, леди. Дхаммы хорошо изложено. Следуйте святой жизнью за право окончание страдания ".

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в третьем акте преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

11. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, свергнут в даже пустяковый вопрос, сердитый и недовольный, скажем, "bhikkhunīs смещены через фаворитизм, необъективная через отвращение, предвзятое через заблуждения, предвзятым через страх," bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "Леди, Дон 'т - свергнут в даже пустяковый вопрос, сердитые и недовольные - скажем, "bhikkhunīs смещены через фаворитизм, необъективная через отвращение, предвзятое через заблуждения, предвзятым через страх Вполне возможно, что вы, леди, являются предвзятыми через фаворитизм, необъективная. через отвращение, предвзятое через заблуждения, предвзятым через страх ".

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в третьем акте преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

12. В случае bhikkhunīs живут запутались, развратного в их проведении, развратного в свою репутацию, развратного в их известности (развратные в их средств к существованию), раздражающей Bhikkhunī сообщество, скрывая друг друга недостатки, bhikkhunīs должны наставлять их так: "сестры жизни запутались, развратного в их проведении, развратного в свою репутацию, развратного в их известности. расщепляется (вашей группы), дамы. сообщество рекомендует строгой изоляции для сестры ".

И если эти bhikkhunīs, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, bhikkhunīs должны упрекать их в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз bhikkhunīs они воздержаться, это хорошо. Если они не откажутся, то эти bhikkhunīs, также, как только они попали в третьем акте преступления, должны быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества. (§ ¶)

13. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сказать (на bhikkhunīs критике и в предыдущем случае), "Live запутались, дамы. Не жить отдельно. Есть и другие bhikkhunīs в сообщество с тем же деянием, же репутацией, такой широкой известности, раздражающей Bhikkhunī сообщество, скрывая друг друга недостатки, но сообщество не сказать ничего для них это просто из-за вашей слабости (отсутствие партизан), что сообщество -. с презрением, презрение, нетерпимость и угрозы, - говорит, "сестры живут . запутались, развратного в их проведении, развратного в свою репутацию, развратного в известность разделить (свою группу), дамы сообщество рекомендует строгой изоляции для сестры "," bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "Леди, не надо. T говорят, "Живи запутались, дамы. Не жить отдельно. Есть и другие bhikkhunīs в сообщество с тем же деянием, же репутацией, такой широкой известности, раздражающей Bhikkhunī сообщество, скрывая друг друга недостатки, но Doesn сообщества" T ничего сказать им, что это просто из-за вашей слабости, что сообщество -. презрение, презрение, нетерпимость и угрозы, - говорит, "сестры живут запутались, развратного в их проведении, развратного в свою репутацию, развратного в их известности. Разделить (свою группу), дамы. Общество рекомендует строгой изоляции для сестры "."

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в третьем акте преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества. (§ •)

14 [10]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī агитировать за раскол в единое сообщество, или она должна сохраняться в принятии до вопроса способствует расколу, bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "Не надо, женщина, агитировать за раскол в единое сообщество или сохраняются в занимая вопрос способствует расколу. Пусть леди быть согласованы с сообществом, для единого сообщества, на вежливый условиях, без спора, с общей декламации, пребывает в покое. "

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в третьем акте преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

15 [11]. Если bhikkhunīs - один, два или три -. Которые последователей и сторонников, что bhikkhunī, скажем, "Не, дамы, наставлять, что bhikkhunī в любом случае она является показателем Дхарме, она является показателем Виная. . Она действует с нашего согласия и утверждения Она знает, она говорит нам, и, что приятно для нас, "bhikkhunīs должны наставлять их так:" Не сказать, что дамы, которые bhikkhunī не показатель Дхарму и. она не является показателем Виная. Не, дамы, одобряют раскол в сообщество. Пусть дамы "(умы) примириться с сообществом, для единого сообщества, на вежливый условиях, без спора, с общим декламации, пребывает в покое. "

И если эти bhikkhunīs, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, bhikkhunīs должны упрекать их в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз bhikkhunīs они воздержаться, это хорошо. Если они не откажутся, то эти bhikkhunīs, также, как только они попали в третьем акте преступления, должны быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

16 [12]. В случае bhikkhunī по своей природе трудно наставлять - кто, когда будучи законно увещевал по bhikkhunīs со ссылкой на подготовку норм, включенных в (Pāṭimokkha) декламации, делает себе unadmonishable, (говоря): "Не, дамы, сказать что-нибудь для меня, хорошо это или плохо, и я ничего не скажу, чтобы дамы, хорошо это или плохо Припев, дамы, от увещевать меня "- bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так:". Пусть леди не делает сама unadmonishable Пусть. леди делают себя admonishable Пусть дама наставлять bhikkhunīs в соответствии с тем, что права, и bhikkhunīs будет наставлять дама в соответствии с тем, что права, ибо она, таким образом, что Почитаемый в следующих обогащается. путем взаимных замечание, на основе взаимного реабилитации ".

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в третьем акте преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

17 [13]. В случае bhikkhunī жизни в зависимости от определенных деревню или город взяткодатель семей, женщины развратного поведения - чьи развратного поведения и видели, и слышали, и семьи у нее есть поврежденные оба видели и слышали о - bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так:. "Вы, дамы, которые взяткодатель семей, женщины развратного поведения вашего развратного поведения и видели, и слышали, и семьи у вас есть поврежденные оба видели и слышали о Написать в этом монастыре. леди. Достаточно вашего пребывания здесь. "

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, говорят о bhikkhunīs, "bhikkhunīs смещены через фаворитизм, необъективная через отвращение, предвзятое через заблуждения, предвзятым через страх, в том, что для такого рода преступления они изгнать некоторые и не изгнать другие, "bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так:". Не сказать, что леди bhikkhunīs не предвзято через фаворитизма, не предвзято через отвращение, не предвзято через заблуждения, не предвзято через страх вас, леди, есть. взяткодатель семей, женщины развратного поведения. Ваш развратного поведения и видели, и слышали, и семьи у вас есть поврежденные оба видели и слышали. Написать в этом монастыре, леди. Достаточно вашего пребывания здесь. "

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, то это bhikkhunī, также, как только она попала в третьем акте преступления, должно быть (временно) выгнали, и это влечет за собой первоначальных и последующих заседаний Сообщества.

Nissaggiya Pācittiya
Часть первая: Шар главе
1. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сделать чашу-клад (более одной чаши в ее владении), это должно быть конфискованы и признался. [См. Н. П. бхиккху '21]

2. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, определив из-ткани-сезона, на который в сезоне ткани, распространять ее, она должна быть конфискованы и признался. (§ ¶ •) [2]

3. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, обменявшись халат-ткани с другим bhikkhunī, позже ей сказать: "Вот, леди. Это ваш халат-тканью. Принесите мне, что мантия-ткань моих. Что у вас все еще твоя. Что было мое еще моя. Принесите мне, что один из моих. Возьмите ваши спины ", а затем вырвать его обратно или он схватил назад, она должна быть конфискованы и признался. [См. Н. П. бхиккху '5]

4. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имея одно просил, (затем отправить его обратно, и) имеют другое дело просил, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

5. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имея одно купил, (затем отправить его обратно, и) имеют другое дело, купил, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

6. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, используя фонд, предназначенный для одной цели, посвященная одной цели для сообщества, что-то другое купить, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •)

7. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющих сама попросила фонд, предназначенный для одной цели, посвященная одной цели для Сообщества, использовать его, чтобы что-то другое купить, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •) [3]

8. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, используя фонд, предназначенный для одной цели, посвященная одной цели для группы, что-то другое купить, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •)

9. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющих сама попросила фонд, предназначенный для одной цели, посвященная одной цели для группы, использовать его, чтобы что-то другое купить, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •)

10. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющих сама попросила фонд, предназначенный для одной цели, посвященная одной цели для человека, использовать его, чтобы что-то другое купить, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •)

Часть вторая: Мантия-ткань главе
11. Когда bhikkhunī просит тяжелые ткани, один стоит четыре "бронзы" на самых могут попросить. Если она просит более того, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •)

12. Когда bhikkhunī просит свет ткани, один стоит в два с половиной "бронзы" на самых могут попросить. Если она просит более того, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. (§ •)

13 [1]. Когда bhikkhunī закончил ее одежду и рамки разрушается (ее привилегий Катхина в отложено), она должна сохранить дополнительные десять халат-ткань дней максимум. Кроме того, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

14 [2]. Когда bhikkhunī закончил ее одежду и рамки разрушается (ее привилегий Катхина которые в состоянии неопределенности): Если она живет отдельно от (любой) ей пять одежды даже на одну ночь - только с разрешения bhikkhunīs - она должна быть конфискованы и признался.

15 [3]. Когда bhikkhunī закончил ее одежду и рамки разрушается (ее привилегий Катхина которые в состоянии неопределенности): Если вне сезона халат-ткань начисляться к ней, она может принять, если она того пожелает. Приняв его, она должна сделать это немедленно (в ткани необходимых). Но если он не будет достаточно, она может заложить ее в сторону в течение месяца не более, если она имеет ожидания для заполнения отсутствие. Если она должна держать его за что, даже если она имеет ожидания (для дальнейшего ткани), это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

16 [6]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī просить халат-ткани из проживали мужчина или женщина, не связанные с ней, за исключением надлежащего случаю, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. Здесь надлежащей связи заключается в следующем: халат bhikkhunī была вырвал или уничтожены. Это правильный случаю здесь.

17 [7]. Если это не связанных мужчина или женщина проживали представляет bhikkhunī со многими одежды (кусочки халат-ткань), она принять не более (достаточно) верхней и нижней одежды. Если она принимает более того, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

18 [8]. В случае, если мужчина или женщина проживали не связаны (в bhikkhunī) готовит халат фонд ради bhikkhunī, мышления. "Купив халат с этим халат фонда, одену bhikkhunī названный так-то с халат:" Если bhikkhunī, ранее не пригласили, приближаясь (проживали) должны сделать оговорку в отношении одежды, говоря , "Было бы хорошо, сэр, если вы одели Меня (с одежды), купив одежду такого-то и такой-рода с этим халат фонд" - из желания что-то хорошо - она должна быть утратившими силу и признался.

19 [9]. В случае, если два домохозяев - мужчины или женщины - не связаны (в bhikkhunī) подготовить отдельные фонды халат ради bhikkhunī, думая: "Купив отдельных одеждах с этим отдельные фонды халат нашего, мы оденет bhikkhunī имени так и -так с одежды ": Если bhikkhunī, ранее не пригласили, приближаясь (их) должны сделать оговорку в отношении одежды, говоря:" Было бы хорошо, действительно, господа, если вы одели Меня (с одежды), имеющих приобрели одежду такого-то и такой-рода с этим отдельные фонды халат, два (средств), а также для одного (халат) "- из желания что-то хорошо - она должна быть конфискованы и признался.

20 [10]. В случае, если король, королевский чиновник, Брахман, или проживали посылает халат фонд ради bhikkhunī с помощью Messenger, (говоря) "Купив халат с этим фонд халат, одевает bhikkhunī имени так и -так с халата ": Если Messenger, приближаясь bhikkhunī, должен сказать:" Это халат фонда доставляется ради дамы мая леди принять этот халат фонд ", то bhikkhunī это сказать Messenger. : "Мы не принимаем халат средств, друг мой Мы принимаем одежду (халат, ткань), которые надлежащим в зависимости от сезона.."

Если Messenger должен сказать bhikkhunī, "ли дама есть управляющий? Затем, bhikkhunīs, если bhikkhunī желания халат, она может указывать стюард - либо монастырь сопутствующих или последователем лежал - (говоря) "Вот, сэр, управляющий bhikkhunīs".

Если Messenger, имеющих поручил управляющим и собирается bhikkhunī, должен сказать: "Я поручил управляющим леди указано. Мая леди Go (к ней), и она оденет вас одежду в сезон", то bhikkhunī , желая халат и, подойдя управляющего, может побудить и напомнить ей два или три раза ", мне нужен халат". Если (распорядителя) производить одежду только после подтверждения запроса и напомнил, два или три раза, это хорошо.

Если она не должна производить одежду (bhikkhunī) должен стоять в молчании в четыре раза, в пять раз, в шесть раз более для этой цели. Если (распорядителя) производят одежду после (bhikkhunī) имеет стояли молча цели четыре, пять, шесть раз в крайнем случае, это хорошо.

Если она не должна производить одежду (на тот момент), то она должна производить одежду после (bhikkhunī) стремится дальше, что это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

Если она не должна продукции (одежды), то bhikkhunī сама должна пойти на то место, из которого халат фонд был доставлен, или Messenger должны быть направлены (сказать), "халат фонда, что вы, почтенные господа, направлены на Ради bhikkhunī дал никакой пользы для bhikkhunī на всех. мая вы соединены с тем, что за вами. мая, что за вами не будут потеряны. " Это правильный ход здесь.

Часть третья: золото и серебро главе
21 [18]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī взять золото и серебро, или это принято, или согласие на его напыляемого (рядом с ней), это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

22 [19]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī участвовать в различных типах денежного обмена, он (доход) должен быть конфискованы и признался.

23 [20]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī участвовать в различных видах торговли, (статья получены) должна быть конфискованы и признался.

24 [22]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī с чашей для пожертвований, имеющих менее пяти чинит попросить еще одну новую миску, это должно быть конфискованы и признался. Чаша должна быть конфискованы bhikkhunī к компании bhikkhunīs. Это компании из окончательного чашу bhikkhunīs "должны быть представлены bhikkhunī, (говоря)" Это, bhikkhunī, ваша чаша. Это необходимо сохранить до сломанной ". Это правильный ход здесь.

25 [23]. Есть эти тоники, которые необходимо принять больных bhikkhunīs: топленое масло, свежее сливочное масло, масло, мед, сахар / патоки. Получено не было, они должны быть использованы из хранилища семь дней не более. Кроме того, они должны быть конфискованы и признался.

26 [25]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - с себя халат данного-ткань (другой) bhikkhunī а затем будучи возмущены и недовольны - вырвать его или иметь его отняли, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

27 [26]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, запросив нить, есть халат, ткань сплетенная ткачей, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

28 [27]. В случае, если мужчина или женщина проживали не связаны (в bhikkhunī) имеет халат-ткань сплетенная ткачей ради bhikkhunī, и если bhikkhunī, ранее не пригласили (по проживали), подойдя ткачей, должны сделать положения с Что касается ткани, говоря: "Это ткань, друзья, чтобы быть вплетены ради меня. Сделать это долго, сделать ее широкой, делают его из плотной ткани, а ткани, а распространение, а Царапины, а сглаженные, и, возможно, я могу вознаградит вас кое-что ", и это должно bhikkhunī, сказав, что награду им кое-что, даже столько, сколько almsfood, она (ткань) должна быть конфискованы и признался.

29 [28]. Десять дней до третьего месяца Kattika полная луна, должны халат-ткани предлагаются в срочности достаются bhikkhunī, она должна принять это, если она считает это предлагается в срочном порядке. Однажды она приняла его, она может держать его на протяжении сезона халат. Кроме того, это должно быть конфискованы и признался.

30 [30]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно отвлечь на себя выгоды, которые были выделены для сообщества, они должны быть конфискованы и признался.

Pācittiya
Часть первая: Чеснок главе
1. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī едят чеснок, это должно быть признался. [Cv.V.34.1]

2. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī есть волосы в "удерживающего мест" (подмышки и тазовой областях) удалена, она должна быть признался. (§ •) [Cv.V.27.4] [4]

3. (Генитальный) пощечины (даже в пределах согласие на удар с Lotus-лист) будет признался. [См. Saṅghādisesa бхиккху '1]

4. (Вставка) фаллоимитатор должен быть признался. (§ •) [См. Saṅghādisesa бхиккху '1]

5. Когда bhikkhunī дает себя омовение, должен быть дан только на глубину двух суставов пальцев (и использование не более двух пальцев). Кроме того, она должна быть признался. [См. Saṅghādisesa бхиккху '1] (§)

6. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, когда монах ест, присутствовать на его водой или вентилятор, это должно быть признался.

7. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, запросив сырья зерна или имея она просила, имеющих жареного это или имея это жареный, толченый с его или имея его стучали, имея его приготовления или имея его приготовления, то есть, она должна быть признался .

8. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī бросить или попросите кого-нибудь бросить экскрементов или мочи или мусор или остатки на стену или забор, он должен признаться.

9. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī бросить или попросите кого-нибудь бросить экскрементов или мочи или мусор или остатки на живых культур, это должно быть признался.

10. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī идти к танцы или пение или инструмент игры, это должно быть признался. [Cv.V.2.6]

Часть вторая: Тьмы Глава
11. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī стоять или разговаривать с человеком, один на один, в темноте ночи без света, это должно быть признался.

12. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī стоять или разговаривать с человеком, один на один, в скрытом месте, она должна быть признался.

13. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī стоять или разговаривать с человеком, один на один, на открытом воздухе, он должен признаться.

14. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - вдоль дороги, в куль-де-мешок, или на перекрестке дорог - стоять или разговаривать с человеком один на один, или шепотом на ухо, или уволить bhikkhunī который является своего спутника, она должна быть признался.

15. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, уйдя в семье резиденций до еды (до полудня), сев на место, отойти не прощаясь владельца, она должна быть признался. (•)

16. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, уйдя в семье резиденции после еды (между полуднем и заходом солнца), сидеть или лежать на сиденье, не спрашивая разрешения владельца, он должен признаться.

17. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, уйдя в семье резиденции в то время (между закатом и рассветом), разложив постельное белье или имея это распространено, сидеть или лежать (там же), не спрашивая разрешения владельца, он должен признаться.

18. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, из-за недоразумения, из-за непонимания, злокачественных другой (bhikkhunī), это должно быть признался. (•)

19. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī проклятия себя или другого (bhikkhunī) в связи с адом или святой жизни, он должен признаться.

20. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī плакать, избиение и битье себя, она должна быть признался.

Часть третья: Голая главе
21. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī купаться голым, она должна быть признался. [См. Mv.VIII.28 и Cv.V.16.2]

22. Когда bhikkhunī делает купание тканью, это должно быть сделано для стандартных измерений. Здесь стандартный это: четыре пролетов - с использованием сугата перекрытие - в длину, два пролета по ширине. Сверх того, это будет срублено и признался. [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '91]

23. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющих unsewn (другой) халат bhikkhunī или имея его unsewn, а потом - когда Есть никаких препятствий - ни сшить его, ни сделать усилие, чтобы он сшит в течение четырех или пяти дней, он должен признаться. (§ •)

24. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī превышает ее пятидневного периода внешней халат, она должна быть признался. (§ ¶) [5]

25. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī носить одежду, которая должна быть возвращена (тот, который она заимствована из другой bhikkhunī, не спрашивая ее согласия), это должно быть признался.

26. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī положить препятствие на пути получения халат группы-ткань, она должна быть признался.

27. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī блок халат-ткань распределения, в соответствии с правилом, он должен признаться.

28. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī дать созерцательной одежду (халат, который был отмечен таким образом, чтобы быть допустимой для монах или bhikkhunī), чтобы хозяин дома, мужчина странник, странник или женщина, она должна быть признался.

29. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī пусть халат сезона (периода для получения Катхина-пожертвования) проходят на основе слабой надежды на ткань, она должна быть признался.

30. Если какой-либо блок bhikkhunī демонтаж Катхина льгот в соответствии с правилом, он должен признаться.

Часть четвертая: Обмен главе
31. Если два bhikkhunīs доля односпальная кровать, она должна быть признался. [Cv.V.19.2]

32. Если два bhikkhunīs долю одного одеяло или коврик, он должен признаться. [Cv.V.19.2]

33. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī умышленно вызвать раздражение на (другом) bhikkhunī, это должно быть признался.

34. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī не посещают ее больной студент, ни сделать усилие, чтобы ее решать, это должно быть признался. (§ ¶) [См. Cv.VIII.12.2]

35. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, дав жизненного пространства в другую bhikkhunī, то - сердитый и недовольный - выселить ее или ее выселили, она должна быть признался.

36. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī жить запутались с одиночками или сын домохозяина, bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "Леди, не живут запутались с одиночками или сын домохозяина живут одни, леди сообщество рекомендует строгой изоляции для леди.. ".

И если что bhikkhunī, что предупредил, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз bhikkhunīs она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, это должно быть признался.

37. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не вступая в караван торговцев, изложенные на территории местного царя в путешествие считается сомнительным и рискованным, оно должно быть признался. (§ ¶ •)

38. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не вступая в караван торговцев, изложенные за пределами территории местного царя в путешествие считается сомнительным и рискованным, оно должно быть признался. (§ ¶ •)

39. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī отправился в путешествие во время дождей-резиденции, он должен признаться. (§ •) [Mv.III.3.2]

40. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, завершив Дожди-резиденции, не отходят в путешествие по крайней мере пять или шесть миль, он должен признаться.

Часть пятая: Глава Фотогалерея
41. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī идти к королевскому дому удовольствия или картинную галерею (любого здания оформлены для развлечения) или парк или удовольствие роще или Lotus пруд, он должен признаться.

42. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī использовать помосте или престол, она должна быть признался. [Cv.VI.8] (§ ¶ •) [6]

43. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī пряжи спина (резьба), это должно быть признался.

44. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī делать рутинную для мирянина, это должно быть признался. (§ ¶ •) [7]

45. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - когда сказали bhikkhunī, "Приходите, леди помочь урегулировать этот вопрос." И, ответил: "Очень хорошо" - тогда, когда Есть никаких препятствий, ни урегулировать его, ни сделать усилие, чтобы он поселился, Следует признался.

46. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī дать, с ее собственной рукой, основным или не основным продуктом питания для домохозяин, мужчины странником, или женщина странник, он должен признаться. [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '41]

47. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī использования менструального ткани без конфискованы его (после ее предыдущего периода), это должно быть признался. (¶)

48. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī отправляются в путешествие, не утратили своей жилой площади, это должно быть признался. [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '15]

49. Если какие-либо исследования bhikkhunī смирен искусства (в буквальном смысле, звериный знаний), оно должно быть признался. [Cv.V.33.2 - за список смирен искусства, см. Ду 2]

50. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī учить смирен искусства, оно должно быть признался. [Cv.V.33.2]

Часть шестая: монастырь главу
51. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не спрашивая разрешения, сознательно уйти в монастырь содержащие монах, он должен признаться. [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '23]

52. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī ругать или оскорблять монах, это должно быть признался .*

53. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, в сгоряча, поносить группы (Bhikkhunī сообщества), это должно быть признался.

54. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, съев и отклонил предложение (дальнейшего питания), жевать или потреблять основной или не основным продуктом питания (в другом месте), это должно быть признался. (•) [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '35]

55. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī скупиться в отношении семей (сторонники), оно должно быть признался. (•) [8]

56. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī тратить Дожди-проживание в жилище, где Есть нет монахов (неподалеку), это должно быть признался .*

57. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, завершив Дожди-резиденции, а не приглашаем (критика) из обеих общин в отношении трех вопросов - то, что они видели, слышали или подозреваемых (ей делать) - это должно быть признался .*

58. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī не идти на призыв или (встреча, определяющая) принадлежность (например, Упосатхи), это должно быть признался .*

59. Каждый половиной месяца bhikkhunī следует обратиться две вещи из Бхиккху сообщества: просить о дате Упосатхи и подходящим для наставления. Сверх того, что (половина месяца), она должна быть признался .*

60. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, без сообщил сообщества или группу (bhikkhunīs), один на один с человеком есть варить или шрам, который появился на нижней части ее тела (между пупком и коленями) ворвались или разрезать или очищены или смазанные мазью или перевязанной или unbandaged, это должно быть признался.

Часть седьмая: Беременные Глава Женщина
61. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Acceptance (upasampada) от) беременная женщина, она должна быть признался.

62. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) женщина, которая по-прежнему уход за больными, она должна быть признался.

63. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) стажер, который не обученных в течение двух лет в шесть заповедей, это должно быть признался .* [9]

64. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) стажер, который не обученных в течение двух лет в шесть заповедей и который не был санкционирован сообщества, оно должно быть признался.

65. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) замужняя женщина, (был женат) менее чем за двенадцать лет, она должна быть признался. (¶ •) [См. Pācittiya бхиккху '65] [10]

66. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) замужняя женщина, (был женат) полностью двенадцать лет, но который не обучен в течение двух лет в шесть заповедей, он должен признаться. (¶ •) *

67. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) замужняя женщина, (был женат) полностью двенадцать лет и который подготовил в течение двух лет в шесть заповедей, но которые не были санкционированы сообщества, оно должно быть признался. (¶ •)

68. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющих авторами (Принятие) ее студент, ни помочь ей (в ее подготовке), ни у ее помощь для (Next) два года, она должна быть признался. [См. Cv.VIII.12.2-11]

69. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī не посещают ее наставника в течение двух лет, она должна быть признался. [См. Cv.VIII.11.2-18]

70. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющих авторами (Принятие) ее студент, ни увезти ее, ни у нее забрали, по крайней мере пять или шесть миль, он должен признаться. [11]

Часть восьмая: Maiden главе
71. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) девушка (незамужняя женщина / женщина начинающих) менее чем за двадцать лет, она должна быть признался. [Монахи "Pācittiya 65]

72. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) девушка полностью двадцати лет, но который не обучен в течение двух лет в шесть заповедей, он должен признаться.

73. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) девушка полностью двадцать лет, которые подготовил в течение двух лет в шесть заповедей, но которые не были санкционированы сообщества, оно должно быть признался.

74. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (принятие), когда она имеет меньше, чем двенадцать лет (трудовой стаж), это должно быть признался. [См. Mv.I.25.6]

75. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, даже если она полностью двенадцати лет (трудовой стаж) спонсора (принятие), когда она еще не были санкционированы сообщества (из bhikkhunīs), это должно быть признался.

76. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - будучи сказал: "Хватит, леди, вашей авторов (принятие) в настоящее время", и, ответил: "Очень хорошо" - позже жаловаться, она должна быть признался.

77. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - сказав, чтобы стажер, "Если вы дадите мне халат, я буду спонсировать вас (для акцепта)", - тогда, когда Есть никаких препятствий, ни ее спонсором (принятие), ни сделать усилие, чтобы ее авторами (для акцепта), это должно быть признался.

78. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī - сказав, чтобы стажер, "Если вы участвуете, чтобы я в течение двух лет, я буду спонсировать вас (для акцепта)", - тогда, когда Есть никаких препятствий, ни ее спонсором (принятие), ни сделать усилие, чтобы иметь ее авторами (для акцепта), это должно быть признался.

79. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) стажер, который опутан с мужчинами, запутавшись с молодежью, темпераментная, причиной горя, она должна быть признался.

80. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) стажера без получения разрешения от родителей или мужа, это должно быть признался. [См. Mv.I.54.6]

81. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие) стажера с помощью устаревших деле получения согласия, она должна быть признался. (§ ¶ •) [12]

82. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие - выступать в качестве наставника) в последовательных лет, она должна быть признался.

83. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī спонсора (Принятие - выступать в качестве наставника для) двух (слушателей) в течение одного года, она должна быть признался.
Прослушать

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Part Nine: The Sunshade and Leather Footwear Chapter   
84. Should any bhikkhunī, not being ill, use a sunshade and leather footwear (outside a monastery), it is to be confessed. [Sunshade: Cv.V.23.3; Footwear: See Mv.I.30, Mv.V.4.3, Mv.V.5.2]

85. Should any bhikkhunī, not being ill, ride in a vehicle, it is to be confessed. [Mv.V.10.2]

86. Should any bhikkhunī wear a hip ornament, it is to be confessed. (§•) [Cv.V.2.1]

87. Should any bhikkhunī wear a woman's ornament, it is to be confessed. [See Cv.V.2.1]

88. Should any bhikkhunī (not being ill) bathe with perfumes and paint, it is to be confessed. [See Mv.VI.9.2 and Cv.V.2.5]

89. Should any bhikkhunī (not being ill) bathe with scented sesame powder, it is to be confessed. [See Mv.VI.9.2]

90. Should any bhikkhunī (not being ill) have another bhikkhunī rub or massage her, it is to be confessed.

91. Should any bhikkhunī (not being ill) have a trainee rub or massage her, it is to be confessed.

92. Should any bhikkhunī (not being ill) have a female novice rub or massage her, it is to be confessed.

93. Should any bhikkhunī (not being ill) have a woman householder rub or massage her, it is to be confessed.

94. Should any bhikkhunī sit down in front of a bhikkhu without asking permission, it is to be confessed.*

95. Should any bhikkhunī ask a question (about the Suttas, Vinaya, or Abhidhamma) of a bhikkhu who has not given leave, it is to be confessed.* [13]

96. Should any bhikkhunī enter a village without her vest, it is to be confessed.

Part Ten: The Lie Chapter   
97 [1]. A deliberate lie is to be confessed.

98 [2]. An insult is to be confessed.

99 [3]. Malicious tale-bearing among bhikkhunīs is to be confessed.

100 [4]. Should any bhikkhunī have an unordained person recite Dhamma line by line (with her), it is to be confessed.

101 [5]. Should any bhikkhunī lie down together (in the same dwelling) with an unordained woman for more than two or three consecutive nights, it is to be confessed.

102 [6]. Should any bhikkhunī lie down together (in the same dwelling) with a man, it is to be confessed.

103 [7]. Should any bhikkhunī teach more than five or six sentences of Dhamma to a man, unless a knowledgeable woman is present, it is to be confessed.

104 [8]. Should any bhikkhunī report (her own) superior human state to an unordained person, when it is factual, it is to be confessed. [14]

105 [9]. Should any bhikkhunī report (another) bhikkhunī's serious offense to an unordained person — unless authorized by the bhikkhunīs — it is to be confessed. [15]

106 [10]. Should any bhikkhunī dig soil or have it dug, it is to be confessed.

Part Eleven: The Living Plant Chapter   
107 [11]. The damaging of a living plant is to be confessed.

108 [12]. Evasive speech and causing frustration are to be confessed.

109 [13]. Complaining about or criticizing (a Community official) is to be confessed.

110 [14]. Should any bhikkhunī set a bed, bench, mattress, or stool belonging to the Community out in the open — or have it set out — and then on departing neither put it away nor have it put away, or should she go without taking leave, it is to be confessed.

111 [15]. Should any bhikkhunī set out bedding in a dwelling belonging to the Community — or have it set out — and then on departing neither put it away nor have it put away, or should she go without taking leave, it is to be confessed.

112 [16]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly lie down in a dwelling belonging to the Community so as to intrude on a bhikkhunī who arrived there first, (thinking), "Whoever finds it confining will go away" — doing it for just that reason and no other — it is to be confessed.

113 [17]. Should any bhikkhunī, angry and displeased, evict a bhikkhunī from a dwelling belonging to the Community — or have her evicted — it is to be confessed.

114 [18]. Should any bhikkhunī sit or lie down on a bed or bench with detachable legs on an (unplanked) loft in a dwelling belonging to the Community, it is to be confessed.

115 [19]. When a bhikkhunī is building a large dwelling, she may apply two or three layers of facing to plaster the area around the window frame and reinforce the area around the door frame the width of the door opening, while standing where there are no crops to speak of. Should she apply more than that, even if standing where there are no crops to speak of, it is to be confessed.

116 [20]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly pour water containing living beings — or have it poured — on grass or on clay, it is to be confessed.

Part Twelve: The Food Chapter   
117 [31]. A bhikkhunī who is not ill may eat one meal at a public alms center. Should she eat more than that, it is to be confessed.

118 [32]. A group meal, except at the proper occasions, is to be confessed. Here the proper occasions are these: a time of illness, a time of giving cloth, a time of making robes, a time of going on a journey, a time of embarking on a boat, a great occasion, a time when the meal is supplied by contemplatives. These are the proper occasions here.

119 [34]. In case a bhikkhunī arriving at a family residence is presented with cakes or cooked grain-meal, she may accept two or three bowlfuls if she so desires. If she should accept more than that, it is to be confessed. Having accepted the two-or-three bowlfuls and having taken them from there, she is to share them among the bhikkhunīs. This is the proper course here.

120 [37]. Should any bhikkhunī chew or consume staple or non-staple food at the wrong time, it is to be confessed.

121 [38]. Should any bhikkhunī chew or consume stored-up staple or non-staple food, it is to be confessed.

122 [40]. Should any bhikkhunī take into her mouth an edible that has not been given — except for water and tooth-cleaning sticks — it is to be confessed.

123 [42]. Should any bhikkhunī say to a bhikkhunī, "Come, lady, let's enter the village or town for alms," and then — whether or not she has had (food) given to her — dismiss her, saying, "Go away, lady. I don't like sitting or talking with you. I prefer sitting or talking alone" — doing it for just that reason and no other — it is to be confessed.

124 [43]. Should any bhikkhunī sit intruding on a family "with its meal," it is to be confessed.

125 [44]. Should any bhikkhunī sit in private on a secluded seat with a man, it is to be confessed.

126 [45]. Should any bhikkhunī sit in private, alone with a man, it is to be confessed.

Part Thirteen: The Go-calling Chapter   
127 [46]. Should any bhikkhunī, being invited for a meal and without taking leave of an available bhikkhunī, go calling on families before or after the meal, except at the proper times, it is to be confessed. Here the proper times are these: a time of giving cloth, a time of making robes. These are the proper times here.

128 [47].A bhikkhunī who is not ill may accept (make use of) a four-month invitation to ask for requisites. If she should accept (make use of) it for beyond that — unless the invitation is renewed or is permanent — it is to be confessed.

129 [48]. Should any bhikkhunī go to see an army on active duty, unless there is a suitable reason, it is to be confessed.

130 [49]. There being some reason or another for a bhikkhunī to go to an army, she may stay two or three (consecutive) nights with the army. If she should stay beyond that, it is to be confessed.

131 [50]. If a bhikkhunī staying two or three nights with an army should go to a battlefield, a roll call, the troops in battle formation, or to see a review of the (battle) units, it is to be confessed.

132 [51]. The drinking of alcohol or fermented liquor is to be confessed.

133 [52]. Tickling with the fingers is to be confessed.

134 [53]. The act of playing in the water is to be confessed.

135 [54]. Disrespect is to be confessed.

136 [55]. Should any bhikkhunī try to frighten another bhikkhunī, it is to be confessed.

Part Fourteen: The Fire Chapter   
137 [56]. Should any bhikkhunī who is not ill, seeking to warm herself, kindle a fire or have one kindled — unless there is a suitable reason — it is to be confessed.

138 [57]. Should any bhikkhunī bathe at intervals of less than half a month, except at the proper occasions, it is to be confessed. Here the proper occasions are these: the last month and a half of the hot season, the first month of the rains, these two and a half months being a time of heat, a time of fever; (also) a time of illness; a time of work; a time of going on a journey; a time of wind or rain. These are the proper times here.

139 [58]. When a bhikkhunī receives a new robe, any one of three means of discoloring it is to be applied: green, brown, or black. If a bhikkhunī should make use of a new robe without applying any of the three means of discoloring it, it is to be confessed.

140 [59]. Should any bhikkhunī, having herself placed robe-cloth under shared ownership (vikappana) with a bhikkhu, a bhikkhunī, a female trainee, a male novice, or a female novice, then make use of the cloth without the shared ownership's being rescinded, it is to be confessed.

141 [60]. Should any bhikkhunī hide (another) bhikkhunī's bowl, robe, sitting cloth, needle box, or belt — or have it hidden — even as a joke, it is to be confessed.

142 [61]. Should any bhikkhunī intentionally deprive an animal of life, it is to be confessed.

143 [62]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly make use of water containing living beings, it is to be confessed.

144 [63]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly agitate for the reviving of an issue that has been rightfully dealt with, it is to be confessed.

145 [66]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly and by arrangement travel together with a caravan of thieves, even for the interval between one village and the next, it is to be confessed.

146 [68]. Should any bhikkhunī say the following: "As I understand the Dhamma taught by the Blessed One, those acts the Blessed One says are obstructive, when engaged in are not genuine obstructions," the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Do not say that, lady. Do not misrepresent the Blessed One, for it is not good to misrepresent the Blessed One. The Blessed One would not say anything like that. In many ways, lady, the Blessed One has described obstructive acts, and when engaged in they are genuine obstructions."

And should that bhikkhunī, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to rebuke her up to three times so as to desist. If while being rebuked up to three times she desists, that is good. If she does not desist, it is to be confessed.

Part Fifteen: The View Chapter   
147 [69]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly commune, affiliate, or lie down in the same dwelling with a bhikkhunī professing such a view who has not acted in compliance with the rule, who has not abandoned that view, it is to be confessed.

148 [70]. And if a female novice should say the following: "As I understand the Dhamma taught by the Blessed One, those acts the Blessed One says are obstructive, when engaged in are not genuine obstructions," the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "Do not say that, lady novice. Do not misrepresent the Blessed One, for it is not good to misrepresent the Blessed One. The Blessed One would not say anything like that. In many ways, lady, the Blessed One has described obstructive acts, and when engaged in they are genuine obstructions."

And should that female novice, thus admonished by the bhikkhunīs, persist as before, the bhikkhunīs are to admonish her thus: "From this day forth, lady novice, you are not to claim the Blessed One as your teacher, nor are you even to have the opportunity the other female novices get — that of sharing dwellings two or three nights with the bhikkhunīs. Away with you! Get lost!"

Should any bhikkhunī knowingly support, receive services from, consort with, or lie down in the same dwelling with a female novice thus expelled, it is to be confessed.

149 [71]. Should any bhikkhunī, admonished by the bhikkhunīs in accordance with a rule, say, "Ladies, I will not train myself under this training rule until I have put questions about it to another bhikkhunī, experienced and learned in the discipline," it is to be confessed. Bhikkhus, [the Buddha is apparently addressing the bhikkhus who will inform the bhikkhunīs of this training rule] a bhikkhunī in training should understand, should ask, should ponder. This is the proper course here.

150 [72]. Should any bhikkhunī, when the Pāṭimokkha is being recited, say, "Why are these lesser and minor training rules recited when they lead only to anxiety, bother, and confusion?" the criticism of the training rules is to be confessed.

151 [73]. Should any bhikkhunī, when the Pāṭimokkha is being recited every half-month, say, "Just now have I learned that this case, too, is handed down in the Pāṭimokkha, is included in the Pāṭimokkha, and comes up for recitation every half-month"; and if the bhikkhunīs should know, "That bhikkhunī has already sat through two or three recitations of the Pāṭimokkha, if not more," the bhikkhunī is not exempted for being ignorant. Whatever the offense she has committed, she is to be dealt with in accordance with the rule; and in addition, her deceit is to be exposed: "It is no gain for you, lady, it is ill-done, that when the Pāṭimokkha is being recited, you do not pay proper attention and take it to heart." As for the deception, is to be confessed.

152 [74]. Should any bhikkhunī, angered and displeased, give a blow to (another) bhikkhunī, it is to be confessed.

153 [75]. Should any bhikkhunī, angered and displeased, raise the palm of her hand against (another) bhikkhunī, it is to be confessed.

154 [76]. Should any bhikkhunī charge a bhikkhunī with an unfounded Saṅghādisesa (offense), it is to be confessed.

155 [77]. Should any bhikkhunī purposefully provoke anxiety in (another) bhikkhunī, (thinking,) "This way, even for just a moment, she will have no peace" — doing it for just that reason and no other — it is to be confessed.

156 [78]. Should any bhikkhunī stand eavesdropping on bhikkhunīs when they are arguing, quarreling, and disputing, thinking, "I will overhear what they say" — doing it for just that reason and no other — it is to be confessed.

Part Sixteen: The In-accordance -with-the-Rule Chapter   
157 [79]. Should any bhikkhunī, having given consent (by proxy) to a transaction carried out in accordance with the rule, later complain (about the act), it is to be confessed.

158 [80]. Should any bhikkhunī, when deliberation is being carried on in the Community, get up from her seat and leave without having given consent, it is to be confessed.

159 [81]. Should any bhikkhunī, (acting as part of) a united Community, give robe-cloth (to an individual bhikkhunī) and later complain, "The bhikkhunīs apportion the Community's gains according to friendship," it is to be confessed.

160 [82]. Should any bhikkhunī knowingly divert to an individual gains that had been allocated for a Community, it is to be confessed.

161 [84]. Should any bhikkhunī pick up or have (someone) pick up a valuable or what is considered a valuable, except in a monastery or in a dwelling, it is to be confessed. But when a bhikkhunī has picked up or had (someone) pick up a valuable or what is considered a valuable (left) in a monastery or in a dwelling, she is to keep it, (thinking,) "Whoever it belongs to will (come and) fetch it." This is the proper course here.

162 [86]. Should any bhikkhunī have a needle box made of bone, ivory, or horn, it is to be broken and confessed.

163 [87]. When a bhikkhunī is having a new bed or bench made, it is to have legs (at most) eight fingerbreadths long — using sugata fingerbreadths — not counting the lower edge of the frame. In excess of that it is to be cut down and confessed.

164 [88]. Should any bhikkhunī have a bed or bench upholstered, it (the upholstery) is to be torn off and confessed.

165 [90]. When a bhikkhunī is having a skin-eruption covering cloth made, it is to be made to the standard measurement. Here the standard is this: four spans — using the sugata span — in length, two spans in width. In excess of that, it is to be cut down and confessed.

166 [92]. Should any bhikkhunī have a robe made the size of the sugata robe or larger, it is to be cut down and confessed. Here, the size of the sugata robe is this: nine spans — using the sugata span — in length, six spans in width. This is the size of the sugata's sugata robe.

Pāṭidesanīya   
1. Should any bhikkhunī, not being ill, ask for ghee and consume it, she is to acknowledge it: "Lady, I have committed a blameworthy, unsuitable act that ought to be acknowledged. I acknowledge it." [Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 39]

2-8. Should any bhikkhunī, not being ill, ask for oil ... honey ... sugar/molasses ... fish ... meat ... milk ... curds and consume it, she is to acknowledge it: "Lady, I have committed a blameworthy, unsuitable act that ought to be acknowledged. I acknowledge it." [Bhikkhus' Pācittiya 39]

Sekhiya   
Part One: The 26 Dealing with Proper Behavior   
1. {2} I will wear the lower robe {upper robe} wrapped around (me): a training to be observed.

3. {4} I will go {sit} well-covered in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

5. {6} I will go {sit} well-restrained in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

7. {8} I will go {sit} with eyes lowered in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

9. {10} I will not go {sit} with robes hitched up in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

11. {12} I will not go {sit} laughing loudly in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

13. {14} I will go {sit} (speaking) with a lowered voice in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

15. {16} I will not go {sit} swinging my body in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

17. {18} I will not go {sit} swinging my arms in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

19. {20} I will not go {sit} swinging my head in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

21. {22} I will not go {sit} with arms akimbo in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

23. {24} I will not go {sit} with my head covered in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

25. I will not go tiptoeing or walking just on the heels in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

26. I will not sit clasping the knees in inhabited areas: a training to be observed.

Part Two: The 30 Dealing with Food   
27. I will receive almsfood appreciatively: a training to be observed.

28. I will receive almsfood with attention focused on the bowl: a training to be observed.

29. I will receive almsfood with bean curry in proper proportion: a training to be observed.

30. I will receive almsfood level with the edge (of the bowl): a training to be observed.

31. I will eat almsfood appreciatively: a training to be observed.

32. I will eat almsfood with attention focused on the bowl: a training to be observed.

33. I will eat almsfood methodically: a training to be observed.

34. I will eat almsfood with bean curry in proper proportion: a training to be observed.

35. I will not eat almsfood taking mouthfuls from a heap: a training to be observed.

36. I will not hide bean curry and foods with rice out of a desire to get more: a training to be observed.

37. Not being ill, I will not eat rice or bean curry that I have requested for my own sake: a training to be observed.

38. I will not look at another's bowl intent on finding fault: a training to be observed.

39. I will not take an extra-large mouthful: a training to be observed.

40. I will make a rounded mouthful: a training to be observed.

41. I will not open the mouth when the mouthful has yet to be brought to it: a training to be observed.

42. I will not insert the whole hand into the mouth while eating: a training to be observed.

43. I will not speak with the mouth full of food: a training to be observed.

44. I will not eat from lifted balls of food: a training to be observed.

45. I will not eat nibbling at mouthfuls of food: a training to be observed.

46. I will not eat stuffing out the cheeks: a training to be observed.

47. I will not eat shaking (food off) the hand: a training to be observed.

48. I will not eat scattering lumps of rice about**: a training to be observed.

49. I will not eat sticking out the tongue: a training to be observed.

50. I will not eat smacking the lips: a training to be observed.

51. I will not eat making a slurping noise: a training to be observed.

52. I will not eat licking the hands: a training to be observed.

53. I will not eat licking the bowl: a training to be observed.

54. I will not eat licking the lips: a training to be observed.

55. I will not accept a water vessel with a hand soiled by food: a training to be observed.

56. I will not, in an inhabited area, throw away bowl-rinsing water that has grains of rice in it: a training to be observed.

Part Three: The 16 Dealing with Teaching Dhamma   
57. I will not teach Dhamma to a person with an umbrella in her hand who is not ill: a training to be observed.

58. I will not teach Dhamma to a person with a staff in her hand who is not ill: a training to be observed.

59. I will not teach Dhamma to a person with a knife in her hand who is not ill: a training to be observed.

60. I will not teach Dhamma to a person with a weapon in her hand who is not ill: a training to be observed.

61. {62} I will not teach Dhamma to a person wearing non-leather {leather} footwear who is not ill: a training to be observed.

63. I will not teach Dhamma to a person in a vehicle who is not ill: a training to be observed.

64. I will not teach Dhamma to a person lying down who is not ill: a training to be observed.

65. I will not teach Dhamma to a person who sits clasping her knees and who is not ill: a training to be observed.

66. I will not teach Dhamma to a person wearing headgear who is not ill: a training to be observed.

67. I will not teach Dhamma to a person whose head is covered (with a robe or scarf) and who is not ill: a training to be observed.

68. Sitting on the ground, I will not teach Dhamma to a person sitting on a seat who is not ill: a training to be observed.

69. Sitting on a low seat, I will not teach Dhamma to a person sitting on a high seat who is not ill: a training to be observed.

70. Standing, I will not teach Dhamma to a person sitting who is not ill: a training to be observed.

71. Walking behind, I will not teach Dhamma to a person walking ahead who is not ill: a training to be observed.

72. Walking beside a path, I will not teach Dhamma to a person walking on the path who is not ill: a training to be observed.

Four: The 3 Miscellaneous Rules   
73. Not being ill, I will not defecate or urinate while standing: a training to be observed.

74. Not being ill, I will not defecate, urinate, or spit on living crops: a training to be observed.

75. Not being ill, I will not defecate, urinate, or spit in water: a training to be observed.

Adhikaraṇa-Samatha   
1. A verdict "in the presence of" should be given. This means that the transaction settling the issue must be carried out in the presence of the Community, in the presence of the individuals, and in the presence of the Dhamma and Vinaya.

2. A verdict of mindfulness may be given. This is the verdict of innocence given in an accusation, based on the fact that the accused remembers fully that she did not commit the offense in question.

3. A verdict of past insanity may be given. This is another verdict of innocence given in an accusation, based on the fact that the accused was out of her mind when she committed the offense in question and so is absolved of any responsibility for it.

4. Acting in accordance with what is admitted. This refers to the ordinary confession of offenses, where no formal interrogation is involved. The confession is valid only if in accord with the facts, e.g., a bhikkhunī actually commits a pācittiya offense and then confesses it as such, and not as a stronger or lesser offense. If she were to confess it as a dukkata or a Saṅghādisesa, that would be invalid.

5. Acting in accordance with the majority. This refers to cases in which bhikkhunīs are unable to settle a dispute unanimously, even after all the proper procedures are followed, and — in the words of the Canon — are "wounding one another with weapons of the tongue." In cases such as these, decisions can be made by majority vote.

6. Acting for her (the accused's) further punishment. This refers to cases where a bhikkhunī admits to having committed the offense in question only after being formally interrogated about it. She is then to be reproved for her actions, made to remember the offense and to confess it, after which the Community carries out a "further punishment" transaction against her as an added punishment for being so uncooperative as to require the formal interrogation in the first place.

7. Covering over as with grass. This refers to situations in which both sides of a dispute realize that, in the course of their dispute, they have done much that is unworthy of a contemplative. If they were to deal with one another for their offenses, the only result would be greater divisiveness. Thus if both sides agree, all the bhikkhunīs gather in one place. (According to the Commentary, this means that all bhikkhunīs in the Community territory (sima) must attend. No one should send her consent, and even sick bhikkhunīs must go.) A motion is made to the entire group that this procedure will be followed. One member of each side then makes a formal motion to the members of her faction that she will make a confession for them. When both sides are ready, the representative of each side addresses the entire group and makes the blanket confession, using the form of a motion and one announcement (ñatti-dutiya-kamma).

Endnotes   
1.The syntax of this rule allows for two interpretations of the phrase, "with the Dhamma, with the Vinaya, with the teacher's instructions." BD, BN, and N all take it as connected with the phrase, "disrespectful, has not made amends, has broken off his friendship" thus: "he is disrespectful, has not made amends, has broken off his friendship with the Dhamma, with the Vinaya, with the teacher's instructions." I, however, follow the Commentary in connecting it with the term "suspended." An argument for ignoring the Commentary here might be that its interpretation does not follow normal sentence order. An argument for following it would be that (1) the formal legal language of training rules sometimes deviates from normal sentence order and (2) the word "disrespectful," for one, takes the locative case for its object, not the instrumental, which is used here. With regard to point (1), the word order in the relevant sentence might be explained by the fact that there was a need to separate "Community," also in the instrumental, from the instrumentals in the phrase "in line with the Dhamma," etc. 
There is also a good practical reason to follow the Commentary here, in that if the Community of bhikkhus acting in unity suspended the bhikkhu in question in a transaction that was not in line with the Dhamma, the Vinaya, the teacher's instructions, then there is no good reason that the bhikkhunī following him should be subject to this rule.

2.When a Community's kathina privileges are in effect, all cloth presented to the their residence is in-season cloth, and it is to be distributed only among the residents who spent the Rains-residence in that residence and participated in the spreading of the kathina (see Mv.VII.1.3). Other bhikkhunīs have no share in it. However, if donors wish to give cloth to those other bhikkhunīs, they can declare their intention, in which the cloth — even though given "in-season" — counts as out-of-season cloth. In this case, the later arrivals have a right to a share. In the origin story to this rule, donors make such a gift. The offending bhikkhunī, not wanting to share the gift with the later arrivals for whom it was intended, declares it to be in-season cloth, and shares it only with the bhikkhunīs who spent the Rains-residence in that residence.
3.The origin story here shows that lay donors, of their own initiative, set the fund aside with a storekeeper for one purpose, and then the bhikkhunī asks for it to be transferred — apparently to another store — and buys something else with it. This condition also applies to NP 9 & NP 10.
4.Horner, when coming to this rule in her translation of BD (in the volume first published in 1942) converted this rule to the exact opposite of its actual meaning, thus: "Whatever nun should let the hair of the body grow, there is an offence of expiation." However, when she came to the parallel rules for the bhikkhus (in the volume of BD first published in 1952), she realized her earlier mistake and, in footnote 2 on page 186, noted that the verb here means to "remove" rather than to "grow." N (published in 2001) apparently missed this footnote, and so repeated the earlier mistake.
5.This rule was formulated after bhikkhunīs went off on a journey without their outer robes, thus inconveniencing the bhikkhunīs who stayed behind, who had to sun the robes to keep them from going moldy. The Word-commentary states that a bhikkhunī, at least once every five days, must put on or dry in the sun all five of her robes: this is the five-day outer robe period.
6.BD translates the word for throne here — palla,nka — as "divan," and in its translation of the Bhikkhunī Vibhanga states that the divan is allowable if the "hair" is removed. Actually, the word in question — vaala — means "animal," not "hair." It refers to the fact that a throne was decorated with carved animals, and that it would be allowable for bhikkhunīs if the carvings were removed.
7.BD misinterprets not only the rule here, but also its explanatory material in the Bhikkhunī Vibhanga. The Pali of the rule is: Ya pana bhikkhunī gihi-veyyavaccam kareyya, pacittiyanti. BD translates it as: "Whatever nun should do household work, there is an offence of expiation." Gihi, however, means lay person or, more literally, "house-person," not household. This is confirmed by the word-commentary's definition of gihi-veyyavaccam: "She cooks conjey or a meal or a non-staple food, or washes a piece of clothing or a head-wrap for a person living in a house (agarika)." 
In the non-offense clauses, BD translates attano veyyavaccakarassa as "in doing household work for herself." This omits the –kara- in the second term, thus changing veyyavaccakara (chore-doer) to veyyavacca (chore). The correct translation is, "for her own chore-doer."

Thus the non-offense clauses, as a set, read: "There is no offense in conjey-drink, in a Community meal, in homage to a chedi, or if she cooks conjey or a meal or a non-staple food, or washes a piece of clothing or a head-wrap for her own chore-doer." The Commentary explains: "In conjey-drink, etc.: When people are making a Community meal or a conjey-drink for the purpose of the Community, there is no offense in her doing any cooking at all in the position of being their friend. In homage to a chedi: It is all right if, being a friend, she does homage with scents, etc. For her own chore-doer: Even if (her) mother and father come and are making/doing something (such as) a fan or a broom handle and so stand in the position of a chore-doer, it is all right to cook anything (for them)."

8.In the origin story, a bhikkhunī spreads lies about the road to a particular family's house, saying that it is infested with fierce dogs and a wild bull, in order to discourage other bhikkhunīs from going there and receiving a share of the family's donations.
9.The six precepts are the first six of the novice's ten precepts: abstaining from taking life, from taking what is not given, from sexual intercourse, from telling lies, from taking intoxicants, and from eating food in the "wrong time," i.e., from noon to the following dawn.
10.This rule could also be translated as concerning a married woman less than twelve years old, but the procedure for a bhikkhunī's Acceptance shows that the candidate must be at least twenty years old in any case (see Cv.X.17.1, repeated at Cv.X.17.5 and Cv.X.17.6). Thus the twelve years here apparently refers to the candidate's having been married for twelve years. The word for "married" in the rule — gihigataa — is not normally used for formal marriage. The Vibhanga explains it with the term purisantaragataa, which means a woman living with a man (see DN 8). Thus, apparently, the term "married" here would cover both a woman who has been formally married and one who has simply been living with a man in an informal arrangement.
11.In the origin story, the new bhikkhunī's husband seizes her right after her ordination.
12."Stale giving of consent" (parivasika-chanda-dana) means that consent has been given by the Community of bhikkhus in that territory for a particular group to conduct Community business, but then the group gets up and leaves before dealing with the issue in question (on this point, see Mv.II.36.4). In the origin story for this rule, the offending bhikkhunī dismisses the group that had received consent to carry out the Acceptance transaction and then — under the ruse of the consent given to that group — convenes another group of bhikkhus less likely to pay attention to the deficiencies in the candidate she is proposing. N suggests that "stale" here means "postponed overnight," but that is not necessarily the case. The postponement might last less than a day.
13.Asking a question related to the Vinaya can be the first step in admonishment and making accusations (see Mv.II.15.6-8), which is why this rule is related to the eighth of the eight vows of respect (against a bhikkhunī admonishing a bhikkhu). As Horner notes in BD, the word-commentary to this rule is one of the few places in the Vinaya that apparently refers to the Abhidhamma as a text — thus indicating that either the rule or its word-commentary is a later formulation.
14."An unordained person": The Pali here has the feminine form — unordained female person — but none of the commentaries explain why.
15."An unordained person": Again, the Pali here has the feminine form — unordained female person — but none of the commentaries explain why.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

Часть девятая: Навес и главы кожаной обуви
84. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не будучи больным, использование навес и кожаной обуви (за пределами монастыря), это должно быть признался. [Навес: Cv.V.23.3; обувь: См. Mv.I.30, Mv.V.4.3, Mv.V.5.2]

85. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не болеть, ездить в автомобиле, он должен признаться. [Mv.V.10.2]

86. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī носить хип орнамент, он должен признаться. (§ •) [Cv.V.2.1]

87. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī носить украшение женщины, она должна быть признался. [См. Cv.V.2.1]

88. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī (не плохо) купаться с духами и краски, она должна быть признался. [См. Mv.VI.9.2 и Cv.V.2.5]

89. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī (не плохо) купаться с душистым порошком кунжут, это должно быть признался. [См. Mv.VI.9.2]

90. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī (не плохо) есть другой bhikkhunī руб или массаж ее, она должна быть признался.

91. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī (не плохо) у стажера руб или массаж ее, она должна быть признался.

92. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī (не плохо) у женщин руб новичок или массаж ее, она должна быть признался.

93. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī (не плохо) имеют руб женщины проживали или массаж ее, она должна быть признался.

94. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сесть перед монах, не спрашивая разрешения, он должен быть признался .*

95. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī задать вопрос (о суттах, Виная, или Абхидхамма) из монах, который не дали отпуск, он должен быть признался .* [13]

96. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī ввести деревне без нее жилет, он должен признаться.

Часть десять: Ли главе
97 [1]. Умышленную ложь должна быть признался.

98 [2]. Оскорбление должно быть признался.

99 [3]. Вредоносные сказка-подшипник среди bhikkhunīs будет признался.

100 [4]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī имеют unordained человека читать Дхаммы строка за строкой (с ней), она должна быть признался.

101 [5]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī лежать вместе (в том же жилище) с unordained женщины более чем на два или три ночи подряд, она должна быть признался.

102 [6]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī лежать вместе (в том же жилище) с человека, он должен признаться.

103 [7]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī преподавать больше чем пять или шесть предложений Дхаммы к человеку, если знающие женщины присутствует, то он должен быть признался.

104 [8]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī доклада (своего) Главное человеческое состояние unordained человека, когда он является фактическим, оно должно быть признался. [14]

105 [9]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī докладе серьезное преступление (другой) bhikkhunī к unordained человека - если это допускается bhikkhunīs - она должна быть признался. [15]

106 [10]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī почвы копать или его землянку, он должен признаться.

Часть Одиннадцать: Жизнь Глава завод
107 [11]. Повреждение живое растение будет признался.

108 [12]. Маневр речи и вызывает разочарование должны быть признался.

109 [13]. Жаловаться или критику (официальный сообщество) должно быть признался.

110 [14]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī множество кровати, скамейки, матрас, или табурет, принадлежащих к общине в открытой - или это множество, - и тогда на отходя ни убрать его, ни у его убрать, или она должна идти не прощаясь, Следует признался.

111 [15]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī изложенных кроватях в жилой дом, принадлежащий сообщества - или это множество, - и тогда на отходя ни убрать его, ни у его убрать, или она должна идти не прощаясь, она должна быть признался.

112 [16]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно лечь в жилой дом, принадлежащий сообщества, с тем чтобы вторгнуться на bhikkhunī которые прибыли туда во-первых, (про себя), "Тот, кто считает удерживающего уйдет", - делают это только для этой причине и не другой - будет признался.

113 [17]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, злой и огорченный, выселить bhikkhunī из жилой дом, принадлежащий сообщества - или ее выселили - это должно быть признался.

114 [18]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сесть или лечь на кровать или скамью со съемными ноги на (unplanked) чердак в жилой дом, принадлежащий сообщества, оно должно быть признался.

115 [19]. Когда bhikkhunī строит большой дом, она может применять два или три слоя штукатурки, стоящих перед область вокруг оконных рам и укрепить область вокруг дверной рамы ширина дверного проема, в то время стоял там, где Есть нет культур говорить о. Должна ли она применять более того, даже если стоял там, где Есть нет культур и в помине, она должна быть признался.

116 [20]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно налить воды, содержащей живые существа - или он вылил - на траве или на грунте, она должна быть признался.

Часть Двенадцать: Продовольственная главе
117 [31]. Bhikkhunī кто не болен может есть один раз в общественный центр милостыню. Если она есть, более того, она должна быть признался.

118 [32]. Группа еды, за исключением надлежащего случаях, должна быть признался. Здесь надлежащего раз таковы: время болезни, время подачи ткани, время создания одежды, время собирается в путь, время приступать к лодке, большой праздник, когда еда поставляемых созерцателей. Это правильный раз здесь.

119 [34]. В случае bhikkhunī, прибывающие в семейной резиденции представлена с пирожными или вареные зерна, муки, она может принимать два или три bowlfuls, если она того пожелает. Если она должна принять более того, она должна быть признался. Приняв две или три bowlfuls и приняв их оттуда, она делиться ими между bhikkhunīs. Это правильный ход здесь.

120 [37]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī жевать или потреблять основной или не основным продуктом питания в то время, она должна быть признался.

121 [38]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī жевать или потреблять накопилось основных или не основным продуктом питания, он должен признаться.

122 [40]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī взять в рот съедобные, что не было дано - за исключением воды и очистки зубов-палки - это должно быть признался.

123 [42]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сказать bhikkhunī, "Приходите, леди, давайте войти в село или город для милостыни", а затем - или она не была (продукты питания), данное ей - уволить ее, говоря: "Уходи, леди. Мне не нравится сидеть или говорить с вами, я предпочитаю сидеть или говорить только "-. делаете это только для этой причине и никакой другой - она должна быть признался.

124 [43]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сидеть вторгаются на семью "с едой", это должно быть признался.

125 [44]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сидеть за закрытыми дверями в уединенном сиденье с человеком, он должен признаться.

126 [45]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сидеть в частном порядке, наедине с человеком, он должен признаться.

Часть Тринадцать: Go-вызова главы
127 [46]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, будучи приглашен на еду и не прощаясь доступны bhikkhunī, перейдите вызова на семьи до или после еды, за исключением собственных времен, она должна быть признался. Здесь надлежащего раз таковы: время подачи ткани, время принятия одежды. Это правильное время здесь.

128 [47]. Bhikkhunī кто не болен может принимать (использовать) четыре месяца приглашение просить реквизиты. Если она должна принимать (использовать) его пределами, что - если приглашение обновляется или постоянное - это должно быть признался.

129 [48]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī идти к армии на действительной службе, если нет подходящего причине, он должен признаться.

130 [49]. Там быть тем или иным причинам для bhikkhunī идти в армию, она может находиться два или три (последовательный) По ночам с армией. Если она должна оставаться кроме того, она должна быть признался.

131 [50]. Если bhikkhunī пробыть два или три ночи с армия должна перейти на поле боя, поименного голосования, войска в боевой порядок, или, чтобы увидеть обзор (бой) единиц, это должно быть признался.

132 [51]. Употребление алкоголя или ферментированный напиток должен быть признался.

133 [52]. Щекотка с пальцев, чтобы признаться.

134 [53]. Акт, играющие в воде, чтобы признаться.

135 [54]. Неуважение будет признался.

136 [55]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī пугайте другой bhikkhunī, это должно быть признался.

Часть Четырнадцать: Пожарная главе
137 [56]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī кто не болен, пытаясь согреться, разжечь костер или один возгорелся - если нет подходящего причине - она должна быть признался.

138 [57]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī купаться с интервалом менее половины месяца, за исключением надлежащих случаях, он должен признаться. Здесь надлежащего раз таковы: в прошлом месяце и половина жаркого сезона, первый месяц дождей, эти два с половиной месяца будучи время жары, время от лихорадки; (также) время болезни; Время работы; время собирается в путь; время ветра или дождя. Это правильное время здесь.

139 [58]. Когда bhikkhunī получает новый халат, любой из трех средств обесцвечивать она должна применяться: зеленый, коричневый или черный. Если bhikkhunī должны использовать новый халат без применения каких-либо из трех средств обесцвечивать, она должна быть признался.

140 [59]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, имеющие себе размещены халат-ткани под долевой собственности (vikappana) с монах, bhikkhunī, женщины стажер, мужчины новичок, или женщина новичок, то использовать ткань без долевой собственности на время отменены, она будет признался.

141 [60]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī скрыть чашу (другой) bhikkhunī's, халат, сидя ткани, иглы окно, или ремень - или это скрытые - даже как шутка, это должно быть признался.

142 [61]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī намеренно лишать животных жизни, он должен признаться.

143 [62]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно использовать воду, содержащую живых существ, он должен признаться.

144 [63]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно агитировать за оживление вопрос, который был справедливо рассматривается, это должно быть признался.

145 [66]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно и по договоренности путешествовать вместе с караваном из воров, даже для интервала между одной деревне и дальше, она должна быть признался.

146 [68]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сказать следующее: "Как я понимаю Дхаммы учил Благословенный, эти акты Почитаемый говорит являются обструктивной, когда они участвуют в которые не являются оригинальными препятствий", bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "Не говорите, что , леди. Не искажать Благословенный, ибо это не хорошо, чтобы искажать Почитаемый. Благословенный не сказал бы что-нибудь подобное. Во многих отношениях, леди, Благословенный описал обструктивной актов, и, когда они занимаются являются подлинными препятствий ".

И если что bhikkhunī, таким образом, увещевал по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, являются bhikkhunīs упрекнуть ее в три раза, чтобы отказаться. Если в то же время запретил до трех раз она откажется, это хорошо. Если она не отказаться, это должно быть признался.

Часть Пятнадцать: Открыть главе
147 [69]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно коммуны, филиала, или лежать в одном жилище с bhikkhunī исповедующих такой взгляд, который не действовал в соответствии с правилом, кто не отказался от этой точки зрения, это должно быть признался.

148 [70]. И если женщина новичок должен сказать следующее: "Как я понимаю Дхаммы учил Благословенный, эти акты Почитаемый говорит являются обструктивной, когда они участвуют в которые не являются оригинальными препятствий", bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "У Не сказать, что леди начинающих. Не искажать Благословенный, ибо это не хорошо, чтобы искажать Почитаемый. Благословенный не сказал бы что-нибудь подобное. Во многих отношениях, леди, Благословенный описал обструктивной актов, и когда они участвуют в их подлинности препятствий ".

И если что женщины начинающих, так наставлял по bhikkhunīs, сохраняются как и прежде, bhikkhunīs должны наставлять ее так: "С этого дня вперед, дама новичок, вы не в претензии Почитаемый как ваши учителя, и вы даже имеют возможность другим женщинам новичков получить -.!, что обмена жилья два или три ночи с bhikkhunīs Долой вы заблудились "

Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно поддержки, получать услуги от, общаться с, или лежать в одном жилище с женщиной начинающих таким образом исключили, это должно быть признался.

149 [71]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, увещевал по bhikkhunīs в соответствии с правилом, скажем, "Леди, я не буду тренировать себя в соответствии с настоящим подготовки правило, пока я не поставил вопрос об этом в другой bhikkhunī, опытный и узнал в дисциплине", это должно признаться. Монахи, [Будда видимому решении монахов, который проинформирует bhikkhunīs этого учебного правила] bhikkhunī в подготовке должны понять, должны спросить, следует задуматься. Это правильный ход здесь.

150 [72]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, когда Pāṭimokkha настоящее время читал, скажем, "Почему эти меньшей и второстепенные правила подготовки читал, когда они приводят лишь к тревогу, беспокойство и смятение? критика подготовки правил должен быть признался.

151 [73]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, когда Pāṭimokkha настоящее время читал каждые пол-месяца, скажем, "Только что я узнал, что этот случай, тоже передается по наследству в Pāṭimokkha, входит в Pāṭimokkha, и подходит для декламации каждые пол- месяц ", и если bhikkhunīs должны знать," что bhikkhunī уже сидел через два или три декламации Pāṭimokkha, если не больше ", bhikkhunī не освобождается за то, что невежественные. Независимо преступление она совершила, она должна быть рассмотрена в соответствии с правилом, а кроме того, ее обман будет подвергаться: "Это не усиление для вас, леди, это плохо сделано, что, когда Pāṭimokkha в настоящее время читал, не уделяют должного внимания и принимать это близко к сердцу ". Что касается обмана, должно быть признался.

152 [74]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, возмущены и недовольны, дать удар (еще один) bhikkhunī, это должно быть признался.

153 [75]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, возмущены и недовольны, повышение ладонью против (другой) bhikkhunī, это должно быть признался.

154 [76]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī заряда bhikkhunī с необоснованными Saṅghādisesa (преступление), оно должно быть признался.

155 [77]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī целенаправленно провоцирует беспокойство в (другой) bhikkhunī, (мышление,) "Таким образом, даже на мгновение, она не будет мира" - делать это только для этой причине и никакой другой - она должна быть признался.

156 [78]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī подслушивания стоять на bhikkhunīs, когда они спорили, ссорились, спорили и, думая: "Я услышал, что они говорят" - делать это только для этой причине и никакой другой - она должна быть признался.

Часть Шестнадцать: В-соответствии-с--Правило главе
157 [79]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, дав согласие (по доверенности), чтобы сделка осуществляется в соответствии с правилом, а затем жалуются (около акт), это должно быть признался.

158 [80]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, когда обсуждение проводится в сообществе, вставать со своего места и оставить не дав согласие, оно должно быть признался.

159 [81]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, (действующим в качестве части) единого сообщества, дать одежду, ткани (на отдельных bhikkhunī), а затем жалуются, "bhikkhunīs распределить доходы сообщества по дружбе", она должна быть признался.

160 [82]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī сознательно переключить на индивидуальной выгоды, которые были выделены для сообщества, оно должно быть признался.

161 [84]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī забрать или (кто-то) забрать ценные или того, что считается ценным, кроме как в монастырь или в жилище, оно должно быть признался. Но когда bhikkhunī подобрал или же (кто-то) забрать ценные или того, что считается ценным (слева) в монастырь или в жилище, она должна сохранить его, (мышление,) "Тот, кто принадлежит будет ( приходят и) взять ее. " Это правильный ход здесь.

162 [86]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī имеют иглы коробка из кости, слоновой кости, или рога, это должно быть разбита и признался.

163 [87]. Когда bhikkhunī испытывает новые кровати или скамейке, он хочет иметь ноги (не более) восемь fingerbreadths долго - с использованием сугата fingerbreadths - не считая нижнего края кадра. Сверх того, что это должно быть срублено и признался.

164 [88]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī у кровати или скамейке мягкая, она (обивка) должен быть оторван и признался.

165 [90]. Когда bhikkhunī оказывает кожи извержению покрытие тканью сделал, это должно быть сделано для стандартных измерений. Здесь стандартный это: четыре пролетов - с использованием сугата перекрытие - в длину, два пролета по ширине. Сверх того, это будет срублено и признался.

166 [92]. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī есть халат сделал размер сугата халат или больше, это должно быть срублено и признался. Здесь, размер сугата халат это: девять пролетов - с использованием сугата перекрытие - в длину, шесть пролетов в ширину. Это размер сугата халат сугата's.

Pāṭidesanīya
1. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не плохо, попросите топленое масло и потреблять ее, она должна признать это: "Леди, я совершил предосудительного, непригодных акта, которые должны быть признаны Я признаю это.". [Монахи "Pācittiya 39]

2-8. Если какой-либо bhikkhunī, не плохо, спросите на нефть ... мед ... сахара и патоки ... рыба ... мясо ... молока ... творог и потреблять ее, она это признать: "Леди, я совершил предосудительного, непригодных акта, которые должны быть признаны Я признаю это.". [Монахи "Pācittiya 39]

Sekhiya
Часть первая: 26 Работа с правильного поведения
1. {2} я буду носить нижнюю одежду {верхней одежды} обернутые вокруг (меня): обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

3. {4} я пойду сидеть {} хорошо укрытых в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

5. {6} я пойду сидеть {} а-сдержанной в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

7. {8} я пойду сидеть {} с опущенными глазами в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

9. {10} Я не буду сидеть {} с одежды подтянул в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

11. {12} Я не буду сидеть {} громко смеялся в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

13. {14} я пойду сидеть {} (говоря) с пониженным голосом в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

15. {16} Я не буду сидеть {} размахивая мое тело в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

17. {18} Я не буду сидеть {} размахивая руками в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

19. {20} Я не буду сидеть {} размахивая голову в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

21. {22} Я не буду сидеть {} с руки в боки в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

23. {24} Я не буду сидеть {} с моей головой, покрытой в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

25. Я не пойду на цыпочках или ходить только на каблуках в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

26. Я не буду сидеть сжимая колени в населенных пунктах: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

Часть вторая: 30 Работа с Продовольственной
27. Я буду получать almsfood оценивающе: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

28. Я буду получать с almsfood внимание сосредоточено на чаши: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

29. Я буду получать almsfood с бобом карри в надлежащей пропорции: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

30. Я буду получать almsfood уровне с краем (чаши): обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

31. Я буду есть almsfood оценивающе: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

32. Я буду есть с almsfood внимание сосредоточено на чаши: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

33. Я буду есть almsfood методично: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

34. Я буду есть almsfood с бобом карри в надлежащей пропорции: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

35. Я не буду есть almsfood принимая глотков из кучи: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

36. Я не буду скрывать фасоли карри и продукты с рисом из-за желания получить больше: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

37. Не будучи больным, я не буду есть рис или фасоли карри, что я просил ради себя: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

38. Я не буду смотреть на чужую миску решимости найти неисправность: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

39. Я не буду принимать очень большой глоток: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

40. Я сделаю округлый рот: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

41. Я не открою рот, когда рот до сих пор не принес ей: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

42. Я не буду вставлять всю руку в рот во время еды: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

43. Я не буду говорить с полным ртом питания: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

44. Я не буду есть из поднял шаров питания: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

45. Я не буду есть грызть глотков пищи: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

46. Я не буду есть спесь щеки: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

47. Я не буду есть встряхивании (питание выключено) стороны: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

48. Я не буду есть рассеяния куски риса о: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

49. Я не буду есть торчащий язык: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

50. Я не буду есть чмокает губами: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

51. Я не буду есть решений прихлебывая шума: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

52. Я не буду есть лижет руки: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

53. Я не буду есть лизать чаши: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

54. Я не буду есть облизывая губы: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

55. Я не буду принимать воду судно с рук загрязненную пищу: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

56. Я не буду, в жилой площади, выбросить чашу-промывной воды, которая зерна риса в нем: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

Часть третья: 16 Работа с преподаванием Дхаммы
57. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек с зонтиком в руках, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

58. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек с жезлом в руке, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

59. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек с ножом в руке, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

60. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек с оружием в руках, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

61. {62} Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, носящий не кожа {} кожа обуви, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

63. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек в автомобиле, который не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

64. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, лежащий внизу, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

65. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, который сидит обнимал ее колени, а кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

66. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, носящий головные уборы, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

67. Я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы лицо, голова покрыта (с халата или шарф), а кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

68. Сидя на земле, я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, сидящий на сиденье, не плохо: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

69. Сидя на низкое сиденье, я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, сидящий на высокое место, которое не плохо: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

70. Стоя, я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, сидящий кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

71. Прогулки позади, я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, идущий впереди, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

72. Прогулки рядом путь, я не буду учить Дхарме, чтобы человек, идущий по пути, кто не болен: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

Четыре: 3 Разное Правила
73. Не будучи больным, я не буду испражняться или мочиться стоя: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

74. Не будучи больным, я не буду испражняться, мочиться, или плюнуть на живые культуры: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

75. Не будучи больным, я не буду испражняться, мочиться, или плюнуть в воде: обучение, которые должны соблюдаться.

Adhikaraṇa-Саматха
1. Приговор "в присутствии" должны быть заполнены. Это означает, что сделка урегулирования вопроса должно осуществляться в присутствии сообщества, в присутствии лиц, и в присутствии Дхарму и Виная.

2. Приговор осознанности может быть дано. Это вердикт невиновности дано в обвинение, основанное на том, что обвиняемый полностью помнит, что она не совершала преступления.

3. Приговор прошлом безумие может быть дано. Это еще один вердикт невиновности дано в обвинение, основанное на том, что обвиняемый не в своем уме, когда она совершила преступление в вопрос и так освобождается от любой ответственности за это.

4. Действуя в соответствии с тем, что признался. Это относится к обычным признания преступлений, где нет формального допроса участвует. Признание справедливо только тогда, когда в соответствии с фактами, например, bhikkhunī фактически совершает pācittiya преступления, а затем признался он как таковой, а не как сильное или менее тяжкого преступления. Если бы она была признать его в качестве dukkata или Saṅghādisesa, что будет недействительным.

5. Действуя в соответствии с большинством. Это относится к случаям, в которых bhikkhunīs не могут разрешить спор единогласно, даже после всех надлежащих процедур следуют, и - по словам Canon - ". Ранили друг друга с оружием языка", также В таких случаях, решения могут приниматься большинством голосов.

6. Исполняющий обязанности для нее (обвиняемого) дальнейшего наказания. Это относится к случаям, когда bhikkhunī признает, что совершил преступление в вопрос только после того, как формально допросили об этом. Она является то, чтобы быть обличал за свои поступки, сделанные помнить преступления и признаться, после чего сообщество осуществляет "дальнейшего наказания" сделка против нее в качестве дополнительного наказания за то, чтобы отказываться от сотрудничества, чтобы требовать формального допроса в первое место.

7. Покрытие более как с травой. Это относится к ситуациям, в которых обе стороны понимают, что спор, в ходе их спора, они много сделали, что недостойно созерцательной. Если бы они были иметь дело друг с другом за свои преступления, только результат будет больше разногласий. Таким образом, если обе стороны согласны, все bhikkhunīs собираются в одном месте. (Согласно комментарию, это означает, что все bhikkhunīs на территории Сообщества (Сима) должны присутствовать. Никто не должен отправить ее согласия, и даже больным bhikkhunīs должны идти.) Движение осуществляется на всю группу, что эта процедура будет сопровождаться . Один из членов каждой из сторон, то делает формальное предложение о членов ее фракции, что она будет делать для них признаний. Когда обе стороны готовы, представитель каждой из сторон адреса всей группы и делает одеяло исповедь, используя форму движения и одно объявление (ñatti-dutiya-кармы).

Примечания
1.The Синтаксис этого правила позволяет две интерпретации фразы ", с Дхармой, с Виная, с инструкциями учителя." BD, Б., и N все принимают его как связано с фразой "неуважительное, не сделало вносит изменения, разорвал его дружба" так: "он неуважительно, не сделало вносит изменения, разорвал его дружба с Дхарму, с Виная, с инструкциями учителя. " Я, однако, последующие комментарии в связывая его с термином "приостановлена". Аргумент за игнорирование Комментарий здесь может быть то, что его толкование не следует нормальный порядок приговор. Аргументом в пользу следующего за ним будет то, что (1) формальных правовых языком обучения правила иногда отклоняется от нормального порядка и предложение (2) слова "неуважительно", со своей стороны, принимает местный падеж для его объекта, а не инструментальные, которые Здесь используется. Что касается пункта (1), порядок слов в соответствующем предложении может быть объяснено тем, что было необходимо отделить "сообщества", и в инструментальной, от инструментальных в фразу "в соответствии с Дхармой, "и т.д.
Существует также хороший практический разум следовать Комментарий здесь, в этом случае, если Сообщество монахов, действующих в единстве приостановлено монах в вопрос в рамках операции, которая была не в соответствии с Дхармой, Виная, инструкции учителя, то есть не зря bhikkhunī вслед за ним должно быть предметом из этого правила.

привилегии 2.When сообщества Катхина в действительности, все ткани представлены проживания их в сезон ткань, и она будет распространяться только среди жителей, которые провели Дожди-резиденции в том, что проживание и участие в распространении Катхина (см. Mv.VII.1.3). Другие bhikkhunīs не имеют доли в нем. Однако, если доноры хотят, чтобы дать ткани этих других bhikkhunīs, они могут заявить о своем намерении, в котором ткань - хотя данное "в сезон" - считается как из-ткани сезона. В этом случае, позднее прибытие имеют право на долю. В историю происхождения этого правила, доноры сделать такой подарок. Оскорбления bhikkhunī, не желая делиться подарок позднее прибытие, для которых он предназначен, заявляет, что оно будет в сезоне-ткани, и делится ею только с bhikkhunīs который провел Дожди-резиденции в этой резиденции.
3.The происхождения история показывает, что здесь лежали доноры, по собственной инициативе, множество фондов в сторону с кладовщиком для одной цели, а затем bhikkhunī просит, чтобы он был передан - видимо, в другой магазин - и покупает что-нибудь другое с ним. Это условие также относится к NP 9 и NP 10.
4.Horner, при выходе из этого правила в ее переводе BD (в объеме впервые опубликован в 1942) преобразована это правило к полной противоположностью ее фактическое значение, так: "Что бы ни монахини должны позволить волос тела растут, есть является преступлением, искупление. " Однако, когда она приехала в параллельных правил для монахов (в объеме BD впервые опубликован в 1952), она поняла, что ее ранее ошибки, а в сноску 2 на стр. 186, отметил, что глагол здесь означает "удалить", а не "расти". N (опубликована в 2001) по-видимому пропустили эту сноску, и так повторяется ранее ошибку.
5.This правило было сформулировано после bhikkhunīs отправился в путешествие без внешней одежды, тем самым стеснить bhikkhunīs, кто остался, кто был на солнце одежды, чтобы они не собираются плесенью. Word-комментарии говорится, что bhikkhunī, по крайней мере один раз в пять дней, должны положить на сухой или на солнце все пять ее одежду: это пятидневный срок внешнего халат.
6.BD переводит слово за трон здесь - палладия, НКА - как "диван", и в его переводе Bhikkhunī государств Vibhanga, что диван допустимо, если "волос" удаляется. На самом деле, слово в вопросе - Ваала - означает "животное", не "волос". Оно ссылается на тот факт, что трон был украшен резными животных, и что было бы допустимым, если для bhikkhunīs резьбой были удалены.
7.BD искажает не только правила здесь, но и пояснительных материалов в Bhikkhunī Vibhanga. Пали из правила: Я. Пана bhikkhunī gihi-veyyavaccam kareyya, pacittiyanti. BD переводится как: "Что бы ни монахини должны делать работу по дому, есть преступление, искупление." Gihi, однако, означает, мирянин или, буквально, "дом-человек", а не бытовой. Это подтверждается определением слова-комментарии о gihi-veyyavaccam: "Она готовит conjey или едой или без основных продуктов питания, или моет одежду или голову обруч для человека, живущего в доме (agarika). "
В не-преступления положения, BD переводит attano veyyavaccakarassa как "в этом домашнюю работу для себя." Это опускает-Кара-на второй срок, тем самым изменяя veyyavaccakara (рутинную-исполнителем) в veyyavacca (хозяйственная). Правильный перевод ", для своей хозяйственной работы-исполнитель".

Таким образом, не-преступления положения, как множество, следующим образом: "Существует не преступление в conjey-питье, в еде сообщества, в честь Чеди, или если она готовит conjey или едой или без основных продуктов питания, или моет одежду или голову обруч для своей хозяйственной работы-исполнитель ". Комментарий поясняет: "В conjey напитков и т.д.: Когда люди делают еду Сообщества или conjey напитков для сообщества, нет преступления в ее делать какие-либо приготовления пищи на всех в положении, когда их друг . В честь Чеди: Это все правильно, если, будучи другом, она дань с ароматами, и т.д. Для ее собственной хозяйственной работы-исполнитель: Даже если (ее) мать и отец приходят и делают / делают что-то (например, ) вентилятор или веник ручкой и так стоят в положении рутинную-исполнитель, все в порядке готовить что-нибудь (для них). "

8.In историю происхождения, bhikkhunī распространяет ложь о дороге к дому конкретной семье, сказав, что она кишит злые собаки и диких быков, чтобы препятствовать другим bhikkhunīs от туда и получать долю пожертвований семьи .
9.The шесть заповедей являются первые шесть из десяти заповедей начинающего пользователя: воздержание от лишения жизни, от того, что не дано, от половых сношений, от лжи, от принятия интоксикантов, и от приема пищи в "неправильное время", то есть, с полудня до следующей зари.
10.This правило также может быть переведено как о замужней женщины менее чем за двенадцать лет, но процедура принятия bhikkhunī показывает, что кандидат должен быть не менее двадцати лет в любом случае (см. Cv.X.17.1, повторяется в Cv.X.17.5 и Cv.X.17.6). Таким образом, двенадцать лет здесь по-видимому относится к кандидату, имеющих был женат в течение двенадцати лет. Слово "брак" в правило - gihigataa - это обычно не используются для формального вступления в брак. Vibhanga объясняет это термин purisantaragataa, что означает, женщина, живущая с человеком (см. DN 8). Таким образом, по-видимому, термин "брак" здесь будет охватывать как женщина, которая была официально замужем и тот, кто просто живет с человеком в неформальной договоренности.
11.In историю происхождения, муж новых bhikkhunī's хватает ее сразу после ее согласования.
12. "Просроченная деле получения согласия" (parivasika-Чанда-Дана) означает, что согласие было дано общиной монахов на этой территории для конкретной группы для проведения бизнес-сообщества, но потом группа встает и уходит до рассмотрения данному вопросу (по этому вопросу, см. Mv.II.36.4). В историю происхождения этого правила, оскорбления bhikkhunī отпускать группу, которая получила согласие на проведение сделки Прием и то - под хитрость согласие, данное в этой группе - созывает другой группы монахов реже обращают внимание на недостатки в кандидаты она предлагает. N предполагает, что "устаревшие" здесь означает "отложено на ночь," но это не обязательно так. Отсрочка может длиться меньше, чем в день.
13.Asking вопрос, связанный с Виная может быть первым шагом в предостережение и выдвигать обвинения (см. Mv.II.15.6-8), который является, почему это правило, связанные с восьмой из восьми обетов уважения (против bhikkhunī увещевать монах). Как отмечает Хорнер в BD, слова-комментарии из этого правила является одним из немногих мест в Виная которые, очевидно, относится к Абхидхамма как текст - что свидетельствует либо правила или его слова-комментария является более поздней разработки.
14 "unordained лицо": пали здесь женская форма - unordained лицо женского пола, - но ни один из комментариев объяснить, почему..
15 "unordained лицо": Опять же, пали здесь женская форма - unordained лицо женского пола, - но ни один из комментариев объяснить, почему..
Прослушать

----------


## АлександрГТ

> \\Пема Дролкар
> Мой жутко умный. Но кое-что действует безотказно. Главное, не хотеть показать, какая ты сама умная. Когда ничего не помогает, я начинаю плакать, причем тааак жалостливо  А чем это не искусный метод? 
> Я так я не разговариваю с ним много. Я знаю, как сделать, чтобы он сделал, как мне нужно  Но и сама я при этом готова служить ему. А вообще у него очень много отличных качеств, которые мне и не снились. И я искренне их признаю. Искренне опираюсь на его знания и умения.\\\


Пема, а Вы не пробовали показать мужу Ваши слова на этом форуме?

Джигме



> Неосознанно только рефлексы работают.





> Невозможно делать дело и не осознавать его. Потеря осознавания теряется только в обмороке.


Обычный человек находится в неосознанном состоянии все 100% своего времени.

Пема Дролкар



> \\Ум может думать единовременно ТОЛЬКО ОДНУ МЫСЛЬ.\\


Это абсолютно верно.




> \\Джигме
> Вы бы не говорили о том в чем не разбираетесь. Одна одна мысль это что? Вот есть практика с визуализацией божества, с мандалой, с крутящимися мантрами, знаками, и говорящими и движущимися божествами божествами. Вы как ее визуализируете? Три мгновения мантра, потом одно мгновение божество, потом ваш ум еще на что то перескакивает? Или все таки всю картину.\\


Всю картину. Но ум может видеть только одну мысль, не надо просто мешать в одну кучу разные процессы, мышление и воображение.




> Доржик
> \\Так то так конечно. Но одно восприятие в тантре не мешает другому. Дороги в районы в Бурятии часто пустынны. И читать мантры за рулем вполне возможно.\\


Читать мантры за рулем это опасно и практически бесполезно. На этот счет и слова Учителей есть, если это так необходимо пояснять.




> Пема Дролкар
> Я знаю про себя, что я не могу делать два дела одновременно предельно качественно. Поэтому делаю ОДНО ДЕЛО, полностью на нем концентрируясь. И считаю это добросоветвным отношением к этому делу.


Это верно и правильно. А всякого рода "совмещения" - всего лишь иллюзия
 практики.

зы сказка про муху - всего лишь сказка про муху.

----------


## Neroli

> Читать мантры за рулем это опасно и практически бесполезно. На этот счет и слова Учителей есть, если это так необходимо пояснять.


Опытные водители за рулем спокойно всю дорогу разговаривают с пассажирами. Мантры даже проще читать, без визуализаций если.

----------

Джигме (23.11.2010)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Опытные водители за рулем спокойно всю дорогу разговаривают с пассажирами. Мантры даже проще читать, без визуализаций если.


А я вот очень любил делать практику Одзер Ченма на трассе.  :Smilie: ))) С визуализациями.  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> А я вот очень любил делать практику Одзер Ченма на трассе. ))) С визуализациями.


Так я и говорю мантры без визуализаций проще, а с визаулизациями так же.  :Smilie: ))))

а почему в прошедшем времени?

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> вот кстати, тхеравадинская виная для женщин


Какой НЕВЫНОСИМО ДЛИННЫЙ список ограничений. А, кстати, бхикшуни... то есть полностью посвящённая монахиня? Такие в каких странах ещё есть? Кто-нибудь знает?

----------


## Bagira

> Какие мантры "вяжете" обычно?


''Вяжу'' мантры в которые есть посвящения ОА А ХУМ и ОМ МА НИ ПЕД МЕ ХУМ ,они умещаются в провязывание одной петли ,при начитке СТОСЛОГОВОЙ  перекидываю чётки, правда узорчики вяжу простенькие, которые освоены с детства ,чтобы не отвлекаться на расчёты узора.....

----------


## Bagira

Читала притчу о том как ученик ухаживая за больным Учителем вынося фекалии ,представлял  это чистым, это стало его практикой ,которая помогала в реализациях .Отсутствие двойственности ,уверенность, сострадание, мудрость, смирение и преданность наполняют действия и то что исходит от  нас .....

----------


## Bagira

> Я вижу, тут все реализованные практики 
> 
> Читайте себе наздоровье мантры в туалете, и где угодно. Если Вы в состоянии правильно их читать, делая одновременно десять дел, я только рада. В конце концов, это ВАША КАРМА и ВАША ОТВЕТСТВЕННОСТЬ
> 
> Я знаю про себя, что я не могу делать два дела одновременно предельно качественно. Поэтому делаю ОДНО ДЕЛО, полностью на нем концентрируясь. И считаю это добросоветвным отношением к этому делу.


Здесь особо сложного ничего нет ,механизм действия достаточно простой, например человек идёт по улице поёт песенку и представляет происходящее текста песни и при этом наслаждается тем, что видит вокруг, вот насколько чётко будет видна представляемая картинка зависит от творческих способностей ,только в буддизме силу мантре придаёт развитые качества личности ,важно развить в себе внутреннию силу и мудрость и сострадательную мощь которые и проявляются в мантре ...

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Опытные водители за рулем спокойно всю дорогу разговаривают с пассажирами. Мантры даже проще читать, без визуализаций если.


Верно, я тоже так спокойно разговариваю, и даже по телефону, и даже по сторонам рассматриваю городские пейзажи. Это все можно делать, но только в простой и прогнозируемой обстановке. В этом случае вождение идет на автомате, и это в принципе нормально. Но надо ясно осознавать пределы всех этих вольностей: после того, как я один раз весело разговаривая с попутчиками, обнаружил себя примерно километрах в 30 от того места где напрочь закончились все мои воспоминания о поездке, я ясно осознал, что так делать не нужно. Мне просто повезло, что никто не перебегал дорогу, везде горели зеленые светофоры и соседние авто обошлись без гонок на трассе.
Что касается чтения мантр, то есть наставления, что даже идя пешком, не стоит этим заниматься, не говоря уже о вождении авто, которое по сути есть прямая угроза здоровью и жизни окружающих. Отключение мозга при погружении происходит мгновенно и человек просто не отслеживает этот переход. Я уже не говорю о практической бесполезности такого чтения.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

> Так я и говорю мантры без визуализаций проще, а с визаулизациями так же. ))))
> 
> а почему в прошедшем времени?


Не езжу я сейчас по трассе. Машинго продал. Но практику делаю  :Smilie:  Очень хорошо было, когда на работу ездил в поселок. Едешь, машин мало, кругом сосенки, а ты такой Одзер Ченма на джипе  :Smilie:  Прикольненько.

А вот если кто в этот момент звонит - разговаривать, соблюдая присутствие в трансформации уже тяжкенько. Не та реализация.  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

А у меня мантры (Зеленой Тары и Гуру Ринпоче) действуют, даже когда я их про себя читаю, не произнося вслух.
Нет, может, конечно, это совпадение... но почему-то всегда срабатывало в экстренных и экстремальных ситуациях.  :EEK!:

----------

Jambal Dorje (24.11.2010), Neroli (23.11.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Топперу:
> 
> Вы сказали, что женщина может достичь нирваны, но не может стать буддой. Т.е. под буддой Вы высшую Нирманакаю, видимо, имели в виду, как Будда Шакьямуни? Будды ведь тоже разные бывают, и Нирманакаи оных...


Я говорю о взглядах Тхеравады. У нас нет идеи трёх тел.

----------


## Нико

> Я говорю о взглядах Тхеравады. У нас нет идеи трёх тел.


А тогда в чём разница между нирваной и буддой? Без идеи трёх тел?

----------


## Neroli

> Верно, я тоже так спокойно разговариваю, и даже по телефону, и даже по сторонам рассматриваю городские пейзажи. Это все можно делать, но только в простой и прогнозируемой обстановке. В этом случае вождение идет на автомате, и это в принципе нормально. Но надо ясно осознавать пределы всех этих вольностей: после того, как я один раз весело разговаривая с попутчиками, обнаружил себя примерно километрах в 30 от того места где напрочь закончились все мои воспоминания о поездке, я ясно осознал, что так делать не нужно. Мне просто повезло, что никто не перебегал дорогу, везде горели зеленые светофоры и соседние авто обошлись без гонок на трассе.
> Что касается чтения мантр, то есть наставления, что даже идя пешком, не стоит этим заниматься, не говоря уже о вождении авто, которое по сути есть прямая угроза здоровью и жизни окружающих. Отключение мозга при погружении происходит мгновенно и человек просто не отслеживает этот переход. Я уже не говорю о практической бесполезности такого чтения.


А вы считаете, что отключение мозга при разговоре и отключение мозга при чтении мантры носят различный характер? Водители в критической ситуации перестают разговаривать, а потом снова возвращаются к разговору. То же самое можно делать и с мантрами. Я не уговариваю, просто пытаюсь понять чем мантры хуже болтовни. По мне так больше пользы. 

Кстати, автолюбители, вы осознанно ездите? В смысле ощущаете, что попа на сидении, или где ваше внимание во время вождения находится?

----------


## Neroli

> А у меня мантры (Зеленой Тары и Гуру Ринпоче) действуют, даже когда я их про себя читаю, не произнося вслух.
> Нет, может, конечно, это совпадение... но почему-то всегда срабатывало в экстренных и экстремальных ситуациях.


А я всегда про себя. Кроме официальных случаев. Мне кажется, что тогда ум занят мантрой, а не язык.  :Confused:

----------

Aion (24.11.2010), Аньезка (23.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Водители в критической ситуации перестают разговаривать, а потом снова возвращаются к разговору.


Верно, а почему бы им вместо того чтобы замолчать, не продолжать разговаривать одновременно легко объезжая прыгнувшую под колеса собачку? Наш мозг не умеет работать в многозадачном режиме, он однозадачен, если так можно сказать. Поэтому внимание направлено только на одно действие, а все остальные выполня.ются на автомате, и как только ситуация выходит за рамки этого автомата внимание перебрасывается на эту задачку. И все бы ничего, если бы этот переброс шел мгновенно - но нет, на него уходит время. и достаточно большое. Как раз то, которого может не хватить...




> А вы считаете, что отключение мозга при разговоре и отключение мозга при чтении мантры носят различный характер?


Да, и не только для этих двух случаев. Чем глубже погружение - тем резче неосознаваемая потеря контроля. Автобубнение мантр "потому что так надо" с этой точки зрения сильно предпочтительнее эмоционального выяснения отношений с попутчиком.




> То же самое можно делать и с мантрами. Я не уговариваю, просто пытаюсь понять чем мантры хуже болтовни. По мне так больше пользы.


Мантры в общем случае - опаснее, потому что если делать все как надо, погружение глубже и время на переброс внимания в экстренной ситуации - больше.




> Кстати, автолюбители, вы осознанно ездите? В смысле ощущаете, что попа на сидении, или где ваше внимание во время вождения находится?


Внимание на дороге, а не на попе, в этом и есть осознанность вождения - когда ты упреждаешь ситуацию, а не отрабатываешь последствия.

----------


## Топпер

> А тогда в чём разница между нирваной и буддой? Без идеи трёх тел?


Нету особой разницы. Ниббана Архатов и Будд - одинакова. Будда - Архат обладающий дополнительными силами и знаниями, позволившими ему открыть Путь самостоятельно.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------


## Джигме

> Джигме
> 
> Обычный человек находится в неосознанном состоянии все 100% своего времени.


Каждый человек находится в осознанном состоянии, просто осознанность разная. У кого то сансарическая, а у кого то просветленная.




> Всю картину. Но ум может видеть только одну мысль, не надо просто мешать в одну кучу разные процессы, мышление и воображение.


Вот чтение мантр и вождение это и есть одна картина.
Вы как то странно говорите. По вашему мышление не связанно с воображением? Вы с буддийским учением об уме не знакомы видимо.





> Читать мантры за рулем это опасно и практически бесполезно. На этот счет и слова Учителей есть, если это так необходимо пояснять.


Есть слова учителе что полезно читать мантры даже во время испражнения. Более того, некоторые даже так просветления достигали. 





> А всякого рода "совмещения" - всего лишь иллюзия практики.


Практика и начинается с совмещения, когда вы начинаете интегрировать практику в свою жизнь.




> зы сказка про муху - всего лишь сказка про муху.



Тогда и Маудгальяна и Будда Шакьямуни должны бить просто сказочными персонажами.

----------


## Neroli

> Внимание на дороге, а не на попе, в этом и есть осознанность вождения - когда ты упреждаешь ситуацию, а не отрабатываешь последствия.


Это самое для меня сейчас интересное - является ли внимание на дороге, а не на попе осознанностью? Или это наоборот максимальное такое отвлечение. Как просмотр интересного фильма, полная концентрация в ящике (на дороге).

----------


## До

> Это самое для меня сейчас интересное - является ли внимание на дороге, а не на попе осознанностью? Или это наоборот максимальное такое отвлечение. Как просмотр интересного фильма, полная концентрация в ящике (на дороге).


Конечно, внимание на дороге, это не _осознанность_ (в буддийском смысле). Правильная осознанность, это 4 сатипаттханы.

----------

Neroli (24.11.2010), Won Soeng (24.11.2010), Zom (24.11.2010), Леонид Ш (24.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> А у меня мантры (Зеленой Тары и Гуру Ринпоче) действуют, даже когда я их про себя читаю, не произнося вслух.
> Нет, может, конечно, это совпадение... но почему-то всегда срабатывало в экстренных и экстремальных ситуациях.


в этих ситуациях обычно большее напряжение, большая концентрация=однонаправленность и эта энеретика переносится на силу с которой читается мантра.
но можно и в обычных ситуациях чтения-созерцания добавлять постепенно мешающие элементы, то есть звуки, зрит образы и пр. и пытаться сохранить концентрацию на основном созерцании. 
тогда при разговоре, просмотре фильма и пр будет идти созерцание и чтение внутреннее, а внешняя ситуация будет фоном, который отслеживаешь, но для  этого надо тренироваться и не сразу нагружать органы восприятия=индрии большими объемами разного рода образов=вишайа. но зато есть возможность понять уровень своей концентрации и приобретается сила сопротивления марам, кои идут через индрии.

----------

Pema Sonam (24.11.2010)

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Каждый человек находится в осознанном состоянии, просто осознанность разная. У кого то сансарическая, а у кого то просветленная.


Мы видимо по-разному понимаем с Вами что такое осознанность. Сансарической осознанности, равно как и просветленной, не бывает.




> Вот чтение мантр и вождение это и есть одна картина.


Это не так. Если говорить точнее, человек может удерживать не только "одну мысль", а только "одну тему". В эту тему могут входить мысли, зрительные и слуховые образы, ощущения осязания, обоняния, вкуса. Все они должны относиться к одной теме. Чтение мантр - это одна тема, вождение - другая. Поэтому одно будет выполняться осознанно, другое на автомате, это в идеале. Чаще однако все происходит несколько иначе: к первым двум добавляется  третье - отвлекающие мысли, образы и тп., и все эти три темы идут на автомате, т.е. без осознанности. Для реализованного человека все темы сливаются в одно, там все иначе.




> По вашему мышление не связанно с воображением?


Мышлением не совсем верно обычно называют все умственные процессы сразу: собственно мышление (мысли, мысленное словесное выражение состояния на известном человеку языке ), воображение (слуховые и зрительные образы), ощущения вкуса, обоняния, осязания. Все эти процессы имеют как общее так и отличия. Все эти процессы есть результат мозговой деятельности.
Поэтому ответ на Ваш вопрос такой: Воображение - это такая же составная часть работы ума, как и мышление.




> Есть слова учителе что полезно читать мантры даже во время испражнения. Более того, некоторые даже так просветления достигали.


Не путайте пожалуйста в одно истории и наставления.
Слов Учителя о полезности чтения мантр в туалете нет и быть не может. Зато есть история, суть которой не в том, что полезно .... и читать мантры, а в том, что в любой ситуации можно найти способ практиковать.




> Практика и начинается с совмещения, когда вы начинаете интегрировать практику в свою жизнь.


Вы путаете слияние практики с жизнью и обычное отсутствие осознанности на фоне состояния "надо делать практику, но лень, а сделаю ка я ее вот так, совмещая". Это сильно разные вещи.




> Тогда и Маудгальяна и Будда Шакьямуни должны бить просто сказочными персонажами.


Одна сказка совсем не значит что и все остальное тоже сказка. Просто надо различать где сказки а где быль.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> Это самое для меня сейчас интересное - является ли внимание на дороге, а не на попе осознанностью? Или это наоборот максимальное такое отвлечение. Как просмотр интересного фильма, полная концентрация в ящике (на дороге).


Может являться а может и нет. Все зависит от человека.
Внимание на вождении, если Вы полностью сконцентрированы на нем, не может быть отвлечением. Собственно, как и любое другое внимание, неважно на чем.

----------


## Aion

> А я всегда про себя.


Я тоже, во-первых, русский акцент не режет уши, а во-вторых, если верить индуистской традиции, эффект от безмолвного произнесения сильнее: 


> Безмолвная джапа, которую называют также упаншу-джапа, считается более мощной, чем произносимая вслух. Простейшим способом упражнения в безмолвной джапе является достаточно длительное выполнение джапы вслух, когда уши слышат мантру, а мозг отмечает ее. Практикующему следует постепенно уменьшать силу голоса, понижать тон, а затем переходить к безмолвному произнесению. Этот метод действительно эффективен, так как кора головного мозга продолжает повторять мантру в течение определенного времени после того, как произносимая вслух джапа завершена. 
> 
> Хариш Джохари
> Инструменты для Тантры

----------

Neroli (24.11.2010)

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Не путайте пожалуйста в одно истории и наставления.
> Слов Учителя о полезности чтения мантр в туалете нет и быть не может. Зато есть история, суть которой не в том, что полезно .... и читать мантры, а в том, что в любой ситуации можно найти способ практиковать..


почему же? есть мантры, когда плюешь, испражняешься и пр.
чем собственно дефекация :Kiss:  отличается от медитации с девушкой: :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , тоже долгое АААААААААААААААААА на благо всех живых существ. :Smilie:  в медитацию включаете и девушку с унитазом (лучше конечно девушку :Kiss:  отдельно, унитаз :Smilie:  отдельно)

а если делать в естественных условиях на природе, (а не с унитазом, когда внизу соседи), так и вообще полный Ваджрасаттва

----------


## Jambal Dorje

вообще то в экстремальные ситуации некоторые практики специально ставят себя чтобы использовать энергию страха в частности например чодовские йоги на кладбище (интересно как это удается сделать в городской квартире, наверное муляжи кродильчиков и крысок ставят вокруг и с долгим оргазмическим ААААААААА представляют как те их пожирают. Не исключаю что скоро появятся фитнес центры с чодом в солярии. Пионерам и пенсионерам скидка.).
Неоднократно попадал в такие ситуации , где жизнь может и не продлиться далее и наблюдал как обостряется концентрация.
например, как то решил сократить дорогу в горах и начал спускаться нарямую а не по тропинке. Загремел  и покатился, к тому же по щебенке. Втыкаю ледоруб, а он как в песок входит и скольжу дальше и быстрее, опять втыкаю, как в книжке случайно посмотрел перед походом, а он гад не тормозит меня. Уж не помню как но все же вжался буквально в этот щебень как в мать землю сырую и затормозил. Каким то образом еще умудрился отползти в сторону. Все это кстати с рюкзаком, а в горах много чего с собой несешь, дабы не замерзнуть в снегу. Если в такой ситуации возникает страх, а не максимальная сконцентрированность, то человек гибнет от паники. Те кто попадал в такие ситуации знает. И буквально на следующий день, когда уже почти подошли к Чимтарге (Фанские горы) мой друг решил свою жену провести путем вроде полегче, то есть не карабкаться по камням, а на веревке провести ее ниже по относительно ровному и покатму склону. Ровный то он ровный, но все же склон а что внизу не видно даже. 

и на середине пути у нее началась паника, визг, рыдания, потеряла палку (на нее не хватило ледоруба), но все же удалось ее довести до конца склона и вывести наверх. 

но палка то нужна, все же дальше уже ледник и совсем без опоры да и высота уже к 3000. Пришлось мне проследовать ее путем чтобы забрать палку но уже без страховочной веревки. Было осознание что в принципе я могу и слететь, но отсутствие страха позволило спокойно пойти, взять палку и подняться.  Осознание опасности конечно заставило идти крайне внимательно и осмотрительно. О мантрах тогда и не слышал, просто интуитивно чувствовал, как делать правильно.Может кто и хранил уже тогда, не знаю. 

Но в горах такие ситуации все время. Сколько в этих Фанских горах было тропинок что двум не разойтись, а внизу пропасть сотни метров. Умом понимаешь, что оступился и конец, но сознание контролирует ситуацию и идешь спокойно но осторожно. И как не смешно, только на ровном месте уже потерял осмотрительность и упал подвернув ногу. Если бы тоже самое произошло на тропинке, то едва ли чтото можно было найти и похоронить.

и в таких ситуациях что тебя могут убить, посадить, вся жизнь может пойти прахом и т.п. приходилось жить годами и этот эмоц фон не позволял расслабляться.

Это еще и к тому что memento mori всегда полезно при медитации и считается лучшей из мыслей

----------


## АлександрГТ

> почему же? есть мантры, когда плюешь, испражняешься и пр.
> чем собственно дефекация отличается от медитации с девушкой:, тоже долгое АААААААААААААААААА на благо всех живых существ. в медитацию включаете и девушку с унитазом (лучше конечно девушку отдельно, унитаз отдельно)


Наверное потому, что я написал об одном, а Вы о другом.

----------


## Jambal Dorje

> Наверное потому, что я написал об одном, а Вы о другом.


а я всегда об одном, чем Ваше Я в туалете отличается от Я во время оргазма или чиханья. То же ПХАТ, что и в чоде и та же остановка сознания. На этом построено прямое введение в дзогчене и не только.

----------


## АлександрГТ

> а я всегда об одном, чем Ваше Я в туалете отличается от Я во время оргазма или чиханья.


Ничем существенным. Это если Вы о Ваших словах.

Но все же если Вы будете читать то, что написано и понимать смысл сказанного, а не додумывать этот смысл от себя, то так будет лучше. Я написал:



> Не путайте пожалуйста в одно истории и наставления.
> Слов Учителя о *полезности* чтения мантр в туалете нет и быть не может.


Я не писал, что  практику нельзя делать в туалете, или что в этой практике есть какие-то изъяны. ОК?

----------


## Кузьмич

А давайте снова поднимем эту тему. Было так интересно  :Smilie:  .
 И год прошел, целый.

----------


## Леонид Ш

Помнится, Куру Хунг эпично бился с феминизмом в этой теме и пал в неравном бою. Может пора его реабилитировать? Год уже в бане.

----------

Кузьмич (22.12.2011), Шавырин (21.12.2011)

----------


## Neroli

> Помнится, Куру Хунг эпично бился с феминизмом в этой теме и пал в неравном бою. Может пора его реабилитировать? Год уже в бане.


Смысла нет,imho. Все равно долго не продержится.  :Wink:

----------

Ersh (21.12.2011)

----------


## Ersh

Тема закрыта

----------

Аньезка (21.12.2011), Фил (22.12.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (22.12.2011)

----------

